# RAW Thread-FADE CITY BITCH



## Joff

ROLLINS :mark:

HHH :mark:



awesome show and def looking forward to RAW the most I have in years. I am gonna have to get off work early with no DVR


----------



## Bret Hart

Actually excited for Raw and happy for once that it's three hours. :mark:

Out of all the shit we've gone through, this makes up for it.


----------



## WhyMe123

Brock gonna be pissed


----------



## The True Believer

I'll be watching RAW for the 1st time in months. Can't wait.


----------



## Joff




----------



## BlackaryDaggery

So fucking pumped. Last years post Mania RAW was spectacular. Hope this delivers some incredible moments.


----------



## Gretchen

Smarkamania incoming. Fucking bring it. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

Very excited for Raw.


----------



## deathslayer

Tomorrow night's gonna be fun.


----------



## almostfamous

Should be the best tv show of the year. Crowd will be rabid, tons of directions to take all stories. Can't wait.


----------



## Batz

I'm not gonna miss a beat of this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Future. :rollins


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Sting/Taker face off :mark:

Pissed off Brock :brock


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

D-Bry is IC Champ
John Cena is US Champ
Big Show push incoming
Roman Reigns put on the best match of the last 5 years

RAW is looking good. Hopefully Axel does something interesting.


----------



## Antetokounmpo

Anticipating Rollins opening up Raw, then being immediately shut down by an extremely pissed off Lesnar who demands a rematch. Reigns comes out and demands that he be added to the match as well.

Triple threat as the main event of Raw (majority of the WM crowd is going to be there to make it even more awesome). All of a sudden, during the match, Reigns and Rollins begin to tag team Lesnar as Ambrose's music hits who joins in on the beat down. The Shield is back together holding the most prestige title in WWE.


----------



## charlesxo

5 hour pre-show down, get hyped.


----------



## Stone Hot

Sting will tease a retirement and the gong will go off


----------



## JimCornette

Fuck Paul Levesque.


----------



## Headliner

I'm thinking we get a Fatal 4 way at the next PPV. Orton/Reigns/Bork/Rollins.

Sting comes out to say he gave it his all, and he failed. Hints that he's leaving WWE when Taker comes out to challenge him to next year's Mania.


----------



## Joff

HHH-Rock :banderas 


Screw Austin-Rock being the best wrestler v wrestler rivalry of the AE. It was clearly Rock-HHH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:Seth :rollins 

I can't wait!!! :mark: The crowd is going to be hot tomorrow


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Screw HHH/Rock.

Want Brock/Rock.

HHH thinks he should headline the sold out 32?


----------



## Solf

The shit-eating grin tomorrow will be glorious. And the pop will be tremendous.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

first time ive been excited for a raw in 10 years


----------



## almostfamous

Stone Hot said:


> Sting will tease a retirement and the gong will go off


So predictable, but in a good way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman has no feud. Dean has no feud.


----------



## almostfamous

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman has no feud. Dean has no feud.


Roman will fued with Rollins.

But you're right, Ambrose is fucked.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

almostfamous said:


> Roman will fued with Rollins.
> 
> But you're right, Ambrose is fucked.


Orton feuds with Seth. He just beat him. He should be the contender.


----------



## MisterPriceless

Just a note for any of you going to RAW in my city tomorrow, the Shark Tank will open its doors around 3:30pm. A full hour before the preshow. I'll be there. You better be loud, fun, and you better bring the noise. 
Brock might as well get a full on babyface turn tomorrow. 
Cena as US Champ. Sting may be there. The Rock may still be in San Jose. 

So remember. 3:30 the gates open, so get pumped and stay priceless.


----------



## dragonpiece

Antetokounmpo said:


> Anticipating Rollins opening up Raw, then being immediately shut down by an extremely pissed off Lesnar who demands a rematch. Reigns comes out and demands that he be added to the match as well.
> 
> Triple threat as the main event of Raw (majority of the WM crowd is going to be there to make it even more awesome). All of a sudden, during the match, Reigns and Rollins begin to tag team Lesnar as Ambrose's music hits who joins in on the beat down. The Shield is back together holding the most prestige title in WWE.


I really love if this were to happen. Mainly just because I want Ambrose back in the spotlight.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Isn't Extreme Rules in Chicago? If so, Reigns isn't winning the title if he feuds with Rollins. On another note, I'm excited to see some debuts. Probably going to be Charlotte, Neville, and.or Balor.


----------



## HBK 3:16

This is the first time I have been actually excited for RAW in I don't know how long, tomorrow's going to be glorious.

:rollins victory celebration is also going to be glorious.


----------



## PoTayToh

I always look forward to this Raw the most


----------



## montosaurous

Rollins has a "championship coronation" as the main event, when :sheamus music hits and they begin a boring 3 month long feud. 

Seriously, when was the last time there was an interesting post mania feud involving the title?


----------



## TNAwesomeness

It sucks i have to work through the first 2 hours of raw....i think i feel a stomach virus coming on.


----------



## wonder goat

I'll be interested to see what sort of path they start down. Though to be honest, if they aren't able to come up with something I like over the next couple of weeks, I'll probably take a break from WWE for awhile and maybe tune back in again around MITB. The only things that have really been holding my interest as of late was Sting/Triple H and Wyatt/Undertaker. Now that both of those have ended (I assume?), I'm not sure anything else they'll do will be able to interest me.


----------



## Vixxxenn

I will be their live and I can't wait to see what rollins does the guy is like a god after what he did rollins was the MVP of mania and im even more of fan than I was before mania!!


----------



## Bad For Business

Well Brock's gonna be pissed, Seth's on the next bus to Suplex City


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*RAW after Mania moment*

We all know every year something big happens on the Raw after WrestleMania. 

Just curious what you guys think that moment will be??

Debut?
Superstar return?
Heel turn?
Title change?
Something related to WM 32?


----------



## x78

Sarcasm1 said:


> Isn't Extreme Rules in Chicago? If so, Reigns isn't winning the title if he feuds with Rollins. On another note, I'm excited to see some debuts. Probably going to be Charlotte, Neville, and.or Balor.


I'm expecting an Adrian Neville debut. I wonder if we'll get any other surprise vignettes like Adam Rose last year, Balor or Tyler Breeze possibly?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: RAW after Mania moment*

Sting/Undertaker confrontation


----------



## Vixxxenn

I think balor and Neville are locks for tomorrow night btw did this site get rid of signatures I've been trying to change mine..oh well..


----------



## RLStern

*Re: RAW after Mania moment*

*-Sheamus returns.

-The Authority celebrates Seth Rollins WWE World Heavyweight Championship victory, for the first time since Wrestlemania 30, the Authority is back on top, The Journey begins, someone has to overcome The Authority again, hopefully it's Daniel Bryan. Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar are likely to interrupt.

-Something between Miz and Mizdow(If anything, I'd put them back together, because of that Big Show win)

-Sting vs Undertaker probably gets set up.

-Randy Orton either enters a new feud or goes after Seth Rollins, probably uses his Wrestlemania 30 rematch clause.

-John Cena either enters a new feud with US title or continues feud with Rusev.

-Daniel Bryan either enters a new feud with the IC title or continues feud with Barrett.

-Someone from NXT debuts.


*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: RAW after Mania moment*

John Cena loses the US title. That's my prediction. Not to Rusev, to somebody else, but Rusev costs Cena the title and they fight at Extreme Rules.

Cena with a midcard title is just.....so NOT WWE. It's not going to last.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

x78 said:


> I'm expecting an Adrian Neville debut. I wonder if we'll get any other surprise vignettes like Adam Rose last year, Balor or Tyler Breeze possibly?


Think we might get Breeze at Extreme Rules if Miz and Sandow have a match there. Likely to cost Sandow the match and become Miz's new sidekick or something. 

As for Neville, I think that we'll get a vignette or two on this and next RAW and then have him debut in the RAW in London on the 13th.


----------



## richyque

It's been years since i have been looking forward to a raw, i can't wait!


----------



## Kishido

Brock doing a Kane and destroying everyone in while ineerrupting in every match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Loudon Wainwright said:


> D-Bry is IC Champ
> John Cena is US Champ
> Big Show push incoming
> *Roman Reigns put on the best match of the last 5 years*
> 
> RAW is looking good. Hopefully Axel does something interesting.


WHAT?


----------



## Allur

*Re: RAW after Mania moment*



RLStern said:


> *
> -Something between Miz and Mizdow(If anything, I'd put them back together, because of that Big Show win)
> 
> *


Jesus fuck don't tell me you're being serious.


----------



## JTB33b

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> WHAT?


I was assuming he was just trolling. Because Reigns didn't do anything in the match except take a beating. He literally did 2 moves. Not counting punches.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JTB33b said:


> I was assuming he was just trolling. Because Reigns didn't do anything in the match except take a beating. He literally did 2 moves. Not counting punches.


I hope so but you never know










the Picture i never expected to see


----------



## I Came To Play

First time in a while i've been pumped for Raw

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Erik.

This is the best show of the year EVERY year. Roofed stadium as well so the reactions will be even better. Can't wait to hear reactions for Bryan, Rollins, Reigns, Sting and Taker (if they're definitely going to be there) etc.

Interesting to see what direction they go with the likes of Rusev, Bryan etc. I wonder if Rusev will go for the Intercontinental title, I mean didn't they do this previously with Miz and Sheamus etc. - Rusev is due a rematch for the US title though so I wonder if we will get a rematch at Extreme Rules, how does Lana react to Rusev? Start to build for the breaking up? Who challenges Bryan then for the belt, Ziggler feud perhaps? 

Then we go to the direction of some other superstars such as Wyatt, Ambrose etc. Wyatt is coming off defeat to Taker, he won't face him again, who does he now feud with to show that he is the new face of fear? What now for Ambrose? Does he get frustrated that he can't seem to get the job done in any feud he's involved in, does he start a slow build to turn heel?

Also, any debuts!?


----------



## JTB33b

I am pretty sure Rusev will use his re-match clause and face Cena at extreme rules. He will beatdown Cena and fuck shit up on Monday to get some of his credibility back. Barrett might also use his re-match clause but I can him using it against Bryan right away instead of waiting for the PPV. That way Bryan can move on to Ziggler. 

I think Ambrose will be involved in some form with Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## Brock

Brock/Sting/Taker.

Are all three there tonight?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: RAW after Mania moment*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> John Cena loses the US title. That's my prediction. Not to Rusev, to somebody else, but Rusev costs Cena the title and they fight at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Cena with a midcard title is just.....so NOT WWE. It's not going to last.


I kind of agree, but I kind of don't. I could see a Cena vs Rusev rematch at Extreme Rules though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Take me down to Suplex City
Where Reigns is Green And Brock has no Pity
And Rollins walks home with gooooold
Yea Yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh guitar rift


----------



## HiddenViolence

I am actually excited for RAW. Now that Rollins is champion I will be on edge about him losing it. I fear that he may not get a long reign. But tonight should be glorious when he comes out.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Looking forward to this after last night's PPV.

Gonna be interesting to see what Bryan & Rollins do. Also expecting Neville to debut tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl

Raw gonna be good.

I expect Reigns to still get an atomic reaction but not to the extent that he would of got if he was champion. 

I can't wait to see Rollins make his first entrance as WWE champion. :mark:


----------



## tommo010

Predictions,

Rollins Promo maybe a "celebration" interrupted by Heyman/Brock then Reign's 
Taker v Sting program
HHH and Steph addressing Rock Rousey segment
Some Cena pro murica BS
Paige v AJ No 1 contender match
Nxt debut's from Finn Balor, Adrian Neville or Charlotte


----------



## NJ88

RAW should be brilliant tonight, it usually is on the night after Mania. One of the best parts is how loud the crowd are, a lot of them from outside the US so it'll be the last night for them, time to make some noise!

Can't wait for Rollin's title celebration, can't wait for Lesnar interrupting, can't wait to see what they do with Bryan and the IC title...lot's of good stuff to look forward to. Heck I'm looking forward to seeing what the do with the DIVAs going forward even. It's amazing how a well booked main event of Wrestlemania can get me feeling so positive...


----------



## DOPA

That Rollins title celebration/opening will be glorious :mark:. What I am hoping for from this Raw:

* A rabid crowd (will happen)
* Direction for Bryan and the IC Title (should happen)
* Rollins title celebration with Lesnar/Reigns interrupting (should happen)
* Debuts for Sasha and Balor (Possibly will happen)
* Direction for Ambrose (unlikely)
* Reigns to turn heel on Ambrose (won't happen)

I know people want to see Ambrose turn on Reigns but Ambrose will just get cheered and he's over as a badass face. Take Reigns heat and kayfabe frustrations and flip it and start to build him up as a heel whilst pushing Ambrose to the moon. Win-win.


----------



## Saved_masses

is Rollins going to be the most over tonight? I think it's likely.


----------



## Freeloader

Undertaker will not be on the show IMO. No reason, wont continue a program with Bray, post WM Raw crowds are unpredictable. Not his thing. Even Triple H doesn't like to come out.


----------



## 751161

Wrestlemania last night was surprisingly awesome. I honestly went in not expecting much at all, and was entertained throughout the night. There were just so many good and memorable moments, and the Main Event really surprised me. I thought it'd be the worst match of the night, but it turned out to be the best IMO. Rollins' cash in just solidified that for me, and made it all the more amazing.

I literally can't wait for RAW for the first time in Months, don't fuck it up WWE. You have me again.


----------



## OMGeno

I am so fucking pumped. I can't wait to see Rollins open the show with his giant shit-eating grin :mark:


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

Sting V Undertaker? Really? They're going to spend a year building up to it. 

Let's hope not.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

L-DOPA said:


> That Rollins title celebration/opening will be glorious :mark:. What I am hoping for from this Raw:
> 
> * A rabid crowd (will happen)
> * Direction for Bryan and the IC Title (should happen)
> * Rollins title celebration with Lesnar/Reigns interrupting (should happen)
> * *Debuts for Sasha and Balor* (Possibly will happen)
> * Direction for Ambrose (unlikely)
> ** Reigns to turn heel on Ambrose *(won't happen)
> 
> I know people want to see Ambrose turn on Reigns but Ambrose will just get cheered and he's over as a badass face. Take Reigns heat and kayfabe frustrations and flip it and start to build him up as a heel whilst pushing Ambrose to the moon. Win-win.



*Bites Lip* Give me Balor and i will more happy than i was when Brock was Suplexing Reigns (honestly felt like a was 8 years old again) clapping my hands and counting with the crowd.

It could work he blames Dean because he promised he would stop Seth from cashing in and Reigns feels it cost him the title <3


----------



## King Gimp

Freeloader said:


> Undertaker will not be on the show IMO. No reason, wont continue a program with Bray, post WM Raw crowds are unpredictable. Not his thing. Even Triple H doesn't like to come out.


Are you talking about Taker cutting a promo?
Because he was on RAW after Wrestlemania 29, which was one of the hottest crowds I have ever been apart of.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Excited for this and how pumped the crowd will be. Looking forward to seeing Rollins as champ, what Reigns and Ambrose will be doing, Bryan and of course possible NXT debuts.


----------



## Frost99

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I hope so but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Picture i never expected to see



But it was the picture the world *NEEDED* to see, especially for the E heading into the RAW after WM.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Frost99 said:


> But it was the picture the world *NEEDED* to see, especially for the E heading into the RAW after WM.












Thank You Seth!


----------



## SuplexCity

Really hope to see Rusev remain relevant and not just lose to Cena again - that'll take a re-tweak of his character.

Also nervous for Ziggler and to a lesser extend Ambrose; hopefully there is a plan for these guys


----------



## NastyYaffa

I really hope Taker is there. He can't just ignore what happened at WM30, right?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Antetokounmpo said:


> Anticipating Rollins opening up Raw, then being immediately shut down by an extremely pissed off Lesnar who demands a rematch. Reigns comes out and demands that he be added to the match as well.
> 
> Triple threat as the main event of Raw (majority of the WM crowd is going to be there to make it even more awesome). All of a sudden, during the match, Reigns and Rollins begin to tag team Lesnar as Ambrose's music hits who joins in on the beat down. The Shield is back together holding the most prestige title in WWE.


THAT would make me mark hard.


----------



## Arcturus

I'm also certain we'll get a massive "Thank you Seth" chant tonight.


----------



## Death Rider

MOTHERFUCKING PUMPED FOR THE FUTURE :mark:


----------



## APEX

Hopefully goes a little something like this:

'Taker comes out to hint at a retirement speech, only to be interrupted by Sting. Setting up a match for next year.
After watching them both last night, they shouldn't be wrestling again until Mania. Just have it as a special match.

Realllly hoping they do the same for The Rock and Triple H as well, two massive matches could be booked a year in advance for next years Mania. Unlikely, but it would be so good.

The tough booking will be when it comes to Reigns, Rollins, Orton and Lesnar.

And even Cena and Bryan for that matter. It will be a very interesting RAW.

If we get teased at the possibility of Lesnar vs Orton I will mark out.


----------



## Cobalt

Seth as champion! :mark:

Brock and Heyman wanting to murder someone :mark:

Reigns not champion :mark:

Bryan IC champion :mark:

Taker and Sting apparently scheduled there? :mark:

HHH's direction with Rock etc? :mark:

For fucking once I cannot wait for raw, finally!

I think it will be a huge show with some huge moment, best Mania of the year never disappoints! 

For once I am happy it's 3 hours! :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Seth is on the Today Show right now. It was a complete nothing segment. The title has generic side plates.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THIS IS GONNA BE OFF IT LADS


----------



## Marcos 25063

I Can't wait :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

I like how it's finally shaken things up, last couple of manias things haven't really changed on the RAW front. I am worried that Barrett will drop down the card though despite him looking in better shape and coming off the ladder match looking the strongest out of those involved.


----------



## Mainboy

Cannot wait for this :marK:


----------



## CM_Skippy

Sheamus to return and brutalise Reigns, bank on it


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I'm actually kinda excited for Raw tonight. Looking forward to :rollins's victory speech.


----------



## Phaedra

Yeah looking forward to it, does Seth not have plates with his insignia yet? He'll probably get them tonight at Raw though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Phaedra said:


> Yeah looking forward to it, does Seth not have plates with his insignia yet? He'll probably get them tonight at Raw though.


Maybe someone will leak the pics of his plates online.


----------



## RCSheppy

I'm pumped for this one. I'm in the process of moving so i'll have to tape the first hour or so. Hopefully the crowd will be good... who wants to bet they don't give Cena a mic?

They didn't give him any time last year, just slapped him in a 6 man tag.

I'm hoping Wyatt has a big night tonight.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

He has plates already. 









@IDONTSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

tylermoxreigns said:


> He has plates already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @IDONTSHIV


Thanks, I like those. :mark:


----------



## the fox

Is the Rock there or he returned to Florida?


----------



## Cobalt

> - WWE invades San Jose, CA at the Sap Center in San Jose, California for tonight’s RAW with the fallout from WrestleMania 31. Tonight’s show will include appearances by new WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins, new WWE United States Champion John Cena and new WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan.
> 
> There are rumors that Sting and The Undertaker were booked to be at tonight’s RAW but it’s unknown if they will be appearing live. Stars advertised include Rollins, Cena, Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Mark Henry Kane and Big Show.
> 
> WWE is focusing on the following points for tonight:
> 
> * What’s in store for the Seth Rollins era?
> 
> * What’s next for Roman Reigns?
> 
> * Will there be repercussions for Ronda Rousey and how will Stephanie McMahon respond?
> 
> * Who will challenge the new champions?
> 
> * Are Nikki Bella’s days as Divas Champion numbered?



http://www.pwmania.com/confirmed-fo...w-brock-lesnar-seth-rollins-roman-reigns-more


----------



## Mike Smalling

tylermoxreigns said:


> He has plates already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @IDONTSHIV



Holy shit, the belt is gonna look amazing on him.

I want Orton/Rollins over the title. Rollins to go over with a Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins feud following that.

I'd take Orton/Rollins/Lesnar/Reigns over the title at Extreme Rules. That would tear the house down.


----------



## A-C-P

Sarcasm1 said:


> Isn't Extreme Rules in Chicago? If so, Reigns isn't winning the title if he feuds with Rollins. On another note, I'm excited to see some debuts. Probably going to be Charlotte, Neville, and.or Balor.


Jeez is ER in Chicago every year?


----------



## Cobalt

A-C-P said:


> Jeez is ER in Chicago every year?


Yea that or Payback are.

Would be good to see Chicago get a meaningful PPV for once, after it is the best wrestling city in the world IMO.


----------



## CJ

It's gonna be a fun show :rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa

Predictions for biggest pops of the night?

I am going for...

1) Rollins
2) Taker
3) Bryan
4) Sting
5) Ambrose.

Lesnar too if he is there.



A-C-P said:


> Jeez is ER in Chicago every year?


I bet Chicago will be pleased this year, if things go right, they'll get Rollins & Bryan in championship matches. :lol


----------



## Mike Smalling

And for the first time in quite a while, the IC and US titles have some credibility next to their names. Not that Rusev and Barrett were not good champions, just that whoever defeats Cena and Bryan next will get a huge rub.


----------



## ceeder

Cue up a 20 minute Authority promo, showering praise on HHH/Rollins/Big Show for their wins.


----------



## CJ

tylermoxreigns said:


> He has plates already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @IDONTSHIV


Those look great :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Should be a very interesting show tonight, the troll job Rollins is going to do will be great.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

Antetokounmpo said:


> Anticipating Rollins opening up Raw, then being immediately shut down by an extremely pissed off Lesnar who demands a rematch. Reigns comes out and demands that he be added to the match as well.
> 
> Triple threat as the main event of Raw (majority of the WM crowd is going to be there to make it even more awesome). All of a sudden, during the match, Reigns and Rollins begin to tag team Lesnar as Ambrose's music hits who joins in on the beat down. The Shield is back together holding the most prestige title in WWE.



Oh god. Could you imagine?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99

So excited for this one :mark:

Rollins :mark:

Sting :mark:

Taker :mark:

Lesnar, maybe? :mark:

Even Reigns :mark:

This is gonna be good, folks


----------



## planetarydeadlock

Here's some predictions for tonight (and beyond):

Seth celebration with J and J and also the rest of the Authority. Lesnar/Heyman interrupts, followed by Reigns and then Orton, staking a claim to a title shot having beaten the new champ the night before. There's a tag match and Rollins/Reigns/Orton ends up being ER's triple threat match for the title. Lesnar decides to leave it for now and invoke his rematch clause at Summerslam, but not win, setting up his Rock match at WM32

Rusev to cost Cena a non-title match against some heel, invokes rematch clause for Extreme Rules

Daniel Bryan/Wade Barrett to feud over the IC belt

Steph vs Ronda to end up being a special match at Summerslam, seeds sowed tonight. Rock won't face HHH, but he'll be in Ronda's corner for that match. He'll go on to face Lesnar at WM32.

Undertaker to appear and talk about how he can finally rest in peace (hinting retirement) only for Sting to come out all babyface and admit his admiration for his performance against Wyatt, sowing seeds for their own WM32 retirement match.

Sheamus comeback as heel, will start with a feud against Ziggler or Ambrose

Wyatt beats up some jobber face to 'get back credibility'


----------



## Bryan D.

The plates look fantastic. The title is going to look very good on Rollins.

Can't wait for this show. Whoever is attending, be loud.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

My final Raw for a long time. Make it a good one, WWE.

I'm sure the crowd will make it awesome.


----------



## KastellsPT

Usually this is the best RAW of the year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## EliranGooner

What's the exact time Raw airs live in San Francisco?


----------



## dan the marino

I was planning on taking a break post Mania but ended up enjoying the show more than expected. The weekly show itself has just been so basic and lifeless recently, I think tonight will make or break it for me based on the direction they seem to be heading.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

Really looking forward to tonight. There is just so much stuff that can happen. Wrestlemania delivered last night and now I'm just eager to see where things go from here. 

I'm thinking the stage is set for Sting/Undertaker. Sting lost and can give a pseuo-retirement speech where he talks about how he has been fighting against the WWE his entire life and he's done fighting and has no more wars left to fight. Then the lets go off and we hear the gongs. 

We know Undertaker isn't done after all the comments about how he wanted to be carried off the ring and go out in a blaze of glory. So we know Undertaker isn't done but it seems Sting has had some closure on his career and would be set to retire. Which makes it the perfect time for Undertaker to confront Sting.


----------



## PraXitude

HHH is a jerkoff for winning what is probably Sting's last match. Fuck him with a claw hammer. Fuck Cena too for his endless burying.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

I am actually excited for raw after last night. Cant wait to hear that pop for my boy
rollins:rollins


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Rollins is going to be over like a top face. That opening 20 minute promo should be fun.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Marv95

Either we get a big heel turn tonight or a world title match on Raw.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Excited to see what these 2 do :mark:


----------



## cena542007

EliranGooner said:


> What's the exact time Raw airs live in San Francisco?


 5 PM.


----------



## Brock

DoubtGin said:


>


Looks like something out of fucking Mad Max. :mark:

Is Sting/Taker confirmed to be there tonight anyone read?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DoubtGin said:


>


Amazing! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

DoubtGin said:


>


THE BEAST :mark:


----------



## Jackhammer217

What if Reigns and Lesnar destroy Rollins and the Authority on RAW and Reigns becomes a Paul Heyman guy? 

Reigns, Lesnar, and Heyman going up against the authority would be awesome.


----------



## Chrome

That Lesnar pic is awesome, he looks like a warrior in it or something.


----------



## The True Believer

They had better not fuck up like they did last year. Tonight's show is going to be great but look what happened a few weeks afterwards. We've got Rollins as WWE champion, Reigns can have the opportunity to grow as a performer, we have and two credible midcard champions. Let's not fuck this up.


----------



## Hawkke

NastyYaffa said:


> THE BEAST :mark:


There is something to be said for having a legit monster on the roster along with the Bryans and the Zigglers. I wish there was one more, just for symmetry :lol


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Stone Hot said:


> Sting will tease a retirement and the gong will go off



Very much expecting this


Cant wait for raw!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaSaintFan

If Sting and Taker are both there... I think we start setting the groundwork for their final match and reunite the Wyatt's at one moment.

You can have Taker come out to basically say "after last night", I've done everything I'm physically able to do any more. Or you can reverse and say Sting says that he's had his last moment in the sun... 

At this point, you bring Wyatt out _with_ Harper and Roman (or whomever is in his family) and basically either take credit for making Taker realize he's no longer capable or running down Sting for failing yesterday.

It appears to be a 3-on-1 beatdown by Wyatt family.. Lights go off, either the Crow or the Gong sounds... (Probably would be the Gong, as Wyatt failed to be Taker so he'd be the late entry?)

Sting's in the ring with the Undertaker, Wyatt and his family take a few baseball bat shots, get out of the ring... Set up a match with Taker/Sting vs. Wyatt/Family (or a combination of the three) for that night. (You can have Wyatt and the family go over, or getting DQ'd by physical assault).

Sting and Taker end up standing at the end and basically point to each other saying "one year from now". (Granted that's just a quick outline to set it up  )


----------



## HiddenViolence

I'm legit psyched for tonight. It's going to be entertaining one way or the other.


----------



## NeyNey

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

I hope Barrett doesn't have his rematch tonight.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Just found out that RAW is live here in India nowadays. :mark: We even got WrestleMania live for free. :grin2: But I thought that was it.

It's probably been live for months.  Just finding out now since it airs early in the morning at 5:30 AM and I mostly only watch when Taker's on.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Note to Orton please keep wearing those red trunks...:creepytrips


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm so pumped!!!


----------



## Firefighter9050

Unfortunately ill be working at the plant all night because of the stupid union strike, Wish i could see this tonight i'm sure it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for tonight's show , the post Mania Raw is always awesome. Excited to see what happens with the title picture.


----------



## Srdjan99

Does this start at normal 8 pm time?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

The poster of Extreme Rules 2015 is of John Cena with the USA Flag painted on his face. I guess where getting Rusev Vs. John Cena for the U.S. title

In which match should Cena overcome the odds in? Last Man Standing or I Quit?


----------



## Chrome

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> The poster of Extreme Rules 2015 is of John Cena with the USA Flag painted on his face. I guess where getting Rusev Vs. John Cena for the U.S. title
> 
> In which match should Cena overcome the odds in? Last Man Standing or I Quit?


R.I.P. to Rusev's career if it's an I Quit match. :mj2


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Srdjan99 said:


> Does this start at normal 8 pm time?


Yes if you live on the east coast


----------



## DJHJR86

Rusev/Cena needs to end. It should have ended at WM with Rusev winning, but oh well.


----------



## MisterPriceless

Srdjan99 said:


> Does this start at normal 8 pm time?


On tv it starts at the regular time (5pm or 8pm depending on where you live and cable provider.)

Doors to the arena open at 3:30, probably for taping the Superstars & Main Event matches.


----------



## MaybeLock

DJHJR86 said:


> Rusev/Cena needs to end. It should have ended at WM with Rusev winning, but oh well.


This is Wyatt vs Cena all over again. Cena won't stop until he has extracted every ounce of push left in Rusev :cena3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It will be interesting to see if we get any debuts tonight, I have a feeling Adrian Neville may debut.


----------



## Brock

I know a lot of people are expecting them, but im just not convinced Sting/Taker will be there tonight TBH.


----------



## Cashmere

* Seth Rollins as the main champion.

* John Cena & Daniel Bryan as US/IC champs respectably. Two of the most legitimize wrestlers to bring that spark back into the midcard.

* Two great workers in Tyson & Cesaro holding the tag titles.

* The Miz vs Damien Sandow should be a great feud. Both can carry a program with their mic work.

Please don't screw this up WWE :mj2


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seth Rollins to get challenged by The Big Show! :mark:

DX vs. NWO Barbed Wire Hell In A Cell Inferno Piranha Texas Death Match at ER! :mark:

Stephanie to emasculate Ronda Rousey and pin her 1-2-3 after a Pedigree on a tea towel! :mark:


----------



## JY57

the headline for RAW on WWE.COM is:

Sheamus To Return To RAW!


----------



## Bryan D.

Sheamus heel challenging Bryan for the title pls :banderas


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Sheamus had better come back as a heel. The WWE is in desperate need of new heels.

Or, you know, you can just keep Kane and Big Show in the Authority for another year and bore us to tears.


----------



## JC00

₵A$H®;47139706 said:


> Please don't screw this up WWE :mj2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JY57 said:


> the headline for RAW on WWE.COM is:
> 
> Sheamus To Return To RAW!


:vince5


----------



## JC00

JY57 said:


> the headline for RAW on WWE.COM is:
> 
> Sheamus To Return To RAW!


If the picture is any indication then looks like he'll be returning heel. Which I would be fine with, I enjoyed him as a heel.

If he returns as a face then MEH


----------



## Shamans

I want Ambrose to challenge Danial Bryan for the IC. Amrbose and Bryan could be a good fued.


----------



## Nut Tree

My Predictions:

-Sheamus will go after the Intercontinental championship. 

-Rusev will attack John Cena and send him away in an ambulance. Hence the stipulation for extreme rules. 

-Lesnar and Reigns will batter with winner getting Rollins at ER. Main event will be HHH calling out Rock. Setting up Rock vs. HHH at WM 32. 

-Undertaker will come out and say his last match will be next WM. and Stone Cold will come out and challenge him one more time.


----------



## Cashmere

JC00 said:


>


----------



## Evoker_Aegis

Still recovering from mania fever was loud at levi's stadium shame can't be on Raw today (budget) hopefully the crowd goes crazy again today so many boos for Roman and Cena it was great although I respect the two but the boos were enjoyable to hear and yell with them. Rollins our champ so happy he got the title was on the edge of my seat to see if he was gonna fail to cash it in thank goodness I was wrong the place exploded when he won haha afterwards everyone on my row was dancing with his entrance music which I believe its fine not sure what the hate is for it and Cesaros' entrance sounds much better in person just wish they kept the 1st siren then use the ambulance siren when he wins.

Can't wait for Raw a debut of two NXT stars , Cena vs. Rusev, Sting vs. Taker, Triple HHH promo, Cesaro and Kidd, D-Bryan vs. BNB, AJ and Paige vs. The Bellas, Rollins vs. ???? good stuff.


----------



## A-C-P

:sheamus is actually returning, not just a new Sheamus returns video?


----------



## RDEvans

This will be The first RAW I've watched since the RR go home show, don't disappoint me WWE.

Also please, please let Rollins go full troll mode for his victory speech.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Good people how Many hours till raw?? I just dont know anymore, missed half an hour of mania Already yesterday


----------



## Matt84

Looking forward to it.


----------



## JC00

The Steven Seagal said:


> Good people how Many hours till raw?? I just dont know anymore, missed half an hour of mania Already yesterday


About 2.5 hours


----------



## ashley678

who else is looking forward to cena going on last now he has a belt again. poor old seth ):


----------



## Erik.

Rollins is going to get one hell of a pop. Like seriously, I reckon it will be one of the biggest tonight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Knowing this company's inability to capitalise on situations i fully expect tonight's raw to be one very big damp squid .We will get the standard long shitty Cena promo,A long match involving Kane and Big Show. Bray boring the shit out of us with his rambling about nothing and a decent chunk of our time wasted on Mark Henry.I hope very much that i am wrong but i dont hold out much hope


----------



## Marcos 25063

It's almost time :mark:


----------



## Dopeeey

True that, i hope tonight will be a good one!


----------



## Batz

The True Believer said:


> They had better not fuck up like they did last year. Tonight's show is going to be great but look what happened a few weeks afterwards. We've got Rollins as WWE champion, Reigns can have the opportunity to grow as a performer, we have and two credible midcard champions. Let's not fuck this up.


For the first in like a year...


It's a good time to be a prowrestling fan! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

JC00 said:


> If the picture is any indication then looks like he'll be returning heel. Which I would be fine with, I enjoyed him as a heel.
> 
> If he returns as a face then MEH


Sheamus returning as a heel and feuding with Bryan for I.C is something I would like to see


----------



## Jakall

Batz said:


> For the first in like a year...
> 
> 
> It's a good time to be a prowrestling fan! :mark:


I am just so excited for tonight. It is such a refreshing time for fans. I can't wait to see the direction for ALL of the champs!


----------



## Simply Flawless

ashley678 said:


> who else is looking forward to cena going on last now he has a belt again. poor old seth ):


Well when Punk was champ Cena got to main event i can't see this being ANY different


----------



## SovereignVA

Triple H and Stephanie's only role at this point should be as supporting characters to Seth's title reign.

I'm getting real sick of them.


----------



## Diavolo

Hope they don't do Taker vs Sting....they were both awful in the ring and next year they will be 51 and 58....


----------



## TheRockfan7

I swear to God if Sheamus beats Bryan for the IC title tonight........


----------



## Cashmere

Sheamus better be that badass heel he was in '09. If not, no fucks will be given.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

WWE just announced that Sheamus is returning tonight


----------



## KingLobos

SovereignVA said:


> Triple H and Stephanie's only role at this point should be as supporting characters to Seth's title reign.
> 
> I'm getting real sick of them.


Did you have a bathroom break during the biggest setup to next year's wrestlemania last night or something?


----------



## JY57

Brock said:


> I know a lot of people are expecting them, but im just not convinced Sting/Taker will be there tonight TBH.


they are backstage according to PWInsider, but who knows if they will even use them.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

Only one negative about tonight's raw. 

It's back to 1am-4am for the UK.


----------



## WWFSoldier

Rollins will come out, cut a promo, Orton comes out saying that he is not finished with Rollins, then Regins comes out saying his Dream was ruined by Rollins last night, we get Regins vs Orton later that night to face Rollins at ER


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Who's ready for your new Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan to kick off his reign against...........................The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## Kenny

how long left before this starts?


----------



## MoneyInc

Last night was incredible. I watched with 8 other pretty big wrestling fans last night. Most of them went to New Orleans for last years mania which was probably a top 10 mania. We marked out the whole fucking night and pretty much everyone in the room felt that it was a top 3 mania of all time. We are all 30 or under so we didn't see a lot of the classic mania's live. Pretty much all of them agreed that this years show was more entertaining than last years who that they attended. What really put the show over the top was Lesnar and Reigns wrestling the stiffest match I have ever seen. Pretty much by far. They were kicking the absolute shit out of eachother and Reigns was hitting Lesnar with Knees and elbows. Classic match and event. 

Cant wait for tonights show and it sounds like with Sting and Taker there, it is going to be a good one. I feel like those guys would have gone home by now if they weren't going to be part of the show. I bet appearing at the Monday after Mania is just part of their contract.

Shamus returning doesn't excite me too much. The guy is a hard worker and everything but super lame in my opinion. Heel is certainly more interesting than face though.

Rollins winning is crazy. He is like a modern day Debiase with his managers who always interfere. But Debiase wasn't ever holding the belt. Superstars like Hogan and Macho Man were a big reason for that though.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

WWFSoldier said:


> Rollins will come out, cut a promo, Orton comes out saying that he is not finished with Rollins, then Regins comes out saying his Dream was ruined by Rollins last night, we get Regins vs Orton later that night to face Rollins at ER


I would much rather prefer Rollins/Reigns/Orton/Lesnar but I don't see that happening so the next thing I see is Seth disqualifying both Randy and Reigns which leads to a Steel Cage triple threat match


----------



## KingLobos

I think it's a guarantee that Sting beats Taker next year.


----------



## Arcturus

preview for what will go down tonight:


----------



## Unorthodox

What time does it start in the UK tonight, is it back to 1am?


----------



## SovereignVA

KingLobos said:


> Did you have a bathroom break during the biggest setup to next year's wrestlemania last night or something?


Nope, I was paying attention to Rousey. The only interesting aspect about the segment.


----------



## KingLobos

SovereignVA said:


> Nope, I was paying attention to Rousey. The only interesting aspect about the segment.


Oh well, I guess you're stuck with Trips, Steph, and Rock too. Such a shame.


----------



## SovereignVA

KingLobos said:


> Oh well, I guess you're stuck with Trips, Steph, and Rock too. Such a shame.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Cliffy

Raw starts at 1 am in the uk

Think I'll give it a miss and watch it tomorrow. Don't feel staying up till 4 2 nights in a row


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*T-Shirt buying time :mark:!!! They always have sales during the preshow.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope Vince likes Balor and give him the Reigns push. Has the look, can go in the ring, and marketable with kids.

Balor vs Rollins
Balor vs Bryan
Balor vs Wyatt

:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

JY57 said:


> the headline for RAW on WWE.COM is:
> 
> Sheamus To Return To RAW!


Oh, boy. Excitement is in the air. 

This will be the best show of the year, one way or the other, though.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Is there legs in this Balor debut? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

If Sting doesn't at least get a follow up on last night, I'm done with this company for good.

Way to ruin legends, assholes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Drunken Europeans Raw


----------



## X Spectrum

Alright, ready for this


----------



## NoyK

*tho*


----------



## BarneyArmy

Any spoilers for Sting/Taker yet?


----------



## Joff

I'd laugh so fucking hard if Big Show opened the show


----------



## morris3333

Here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

Daniel Bryan vs bad new barrett for ic championship.

Sheamus beat down on Daniel Bryan.

Aj vs page.

Randy orton vs roman reigns.


----------



## Bryan D.

https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/582663695102263297


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Best RAW of the year. Im Ready.

:dayum:Westbrook


----------



## wkc_23

The RAW after Mania crowds :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/582663695102263297


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

Sasha... :mark: :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Bryan D. said:


> https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/582663695102263297


I love this woman. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deacon of Demons

The Raws after Mania are hands down the best non ppv shows they do. With that said, I am super hyped for this shit.


----------



## 751161

Why am I always so fucking tired? I'll watch the first part of the show anyways, I'm becoming an old man by the day. Having to record now, because I can't pull all nighters anymore. :sadpanda


----------



## Mainboy

:sodone Sasha


----------



## almostfamous

This show should be ridiculous. If Balor debuts, it may be the biggest pop of all time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

With :rollins winning, Ronda in a WWE ring, and possible Balor debut, has the WWE finally got their head out of their own ass? Find out tonight on RAW! :vince5


----------



## Random Reigns

Anyone know a good website to stream Raw live?


----------



## HBK 3:16

Sasha debuting? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nine99

Random Reigns said:


> Anyone know a good website to stream Raw live?


I too would like to know this. However I do believe that requesting this is against the forum rules. I've been docked reputation for the same post.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582683625877061633
Charlotte as well?


----------



## 20083

Post-Mania Raw baybay!


----------



## SP103

I'll break the no drinking on a worknight rule for RawAfterWM.

Light it up kids!


----------



## wkc_23

Hopefully I'll get to enjoy me some suplex city tonight.


----------



## anorir

I normally never watch RAW live (It's 2:30 AM here) but I just have to see this straight away so.. 

How long till RAW starts? :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582683625877061633
> Charlotte as well?


:mark: :mark:

Make a Bella tap to the Figure Four!


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Hydra

Can't wait for Rollins' celebration promo. :mark: :mark:

The fallout for WM + the crowd should make for a great show. Best RAW of 2015 incoming.


----------



## Big Dog

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582683625877061633
> Charlotte as well?


She has the arms of a 60 year old man *shudders*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

If you're watching the pre-show and didn't hear Seth say thank you so much, turn this shit on full blast now


----------



## Mainboy

"Thank You So Much" :mark:


----------



## SP103

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Can't wait for Rollins' celebration promo. :mark: :mark:
> 
> The fallout for WM + the crowd should make for a great show. Best RAW of 2015 incoming.


The only issue is it's not in San Fran but San Jose-A good distance away. Usually Raw after WM stays in the same city. Im sure the craziest of the crazies made the trip today, but not the full-on psycho wave that usually occurs.

Id also like to say HHH couldn't even get through WM without burying Sting after shaking his hand an hour ago. AN HOUR FUCKING AGO. 

Christ dude.


----------



## wkc_23

Mainboy said:


> "Thank You So Much" :mark:


That was an awesome moment.


----------



## 751161

No matter what, the one thing I'm always the most excited for is hearing the crowd. Expecting Rollins to get a monster pop tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Otunga saying Reigns had people cheering for him at the end, Not too many, Dave!


----------



## Big Dog

Swagger just got pinned by Fandango?


----------



## Phaedra

Swagger getting beaten by Fandango in the background ... just ... ??? what?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Calling it now... "Thank you Rol-lins...."


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Lesnar's there :brock :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Suplex City Bitch :brock


----------



## DoubtGin

Big Dog said:


> Swagger just got pinned by Fandango?


:jordan4

It's just sad.


----------



## Supreme Being

Rollins is going to be *OVER* w/ the crowd


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Necramonium

Big Dog said:


> She has the arms of a 60 year old man *shudders*


Uhm, you do know that her entire weight is on her arms in that pose right? but i do agree she is overdoing it a bit with looking muscular.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Who just walked out there because there was a huge pop in the background there


----------



## Hydra

SP103 said:


> The only issue is it's not in San Fran but San Jose-A good distance away. Usually Raw after WM stays in the same city. Im sure the craziest of the crazies made the trip today, but not the full-on psycho wave that usually occurs.
> 
> Id also like to say HHH couldn't even get through WM without burying Sting after shaking his hand an hour ago. AN HOUR FUCKING AGO.
> 
> Christ dude.


oh what? I just assumed RAW would be in San Fran....didn't actually look it up. Should still be a good crowd though.


----------



## Gretchen

They better have Bryan come out and cut a promo addressing his title win. And Dolph can interrupt him so they engage in a back and forth to start their feud.

I'm going to be seriously salty if all they do with the IC Title picture is have Bryan come out and fight in some filler multi man tag match. If they're serious about making the midcard titles count, they better show it tonight.


----------



## Big Dog

Truth back on where he should be.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Can't believe WWE is still putting Fandango over. After they changed his gimmick and his concussion he's just been meh.


----------



## Necramonium

I so bloody hate my country for not airing RAW live, if anyone could PM me a good stream that would be grateful!


----------



## all in all...

keep getting this sick feeling in my stomach there is going to be a 'show of respect' between lesnar and reigns


----------



## Badbadrobot

Superkick said:


> They better have Bryan come out and cut a promo addressing his title win. And Dolph can interrupt him so they engage in a back and forth to start their feud.
> 
> I'm going to be seriously salty if all they do with the IC Title picture is have Bryan come out and fight in some filler multi man tag match. If they're serious about making the midcard titles count, they better show it tonight.


I kinda think Bryan will be disappearing off to smack down and raw gets cena and the U.S. title .... (Don't like it but it's a possibility)


----------



## Phaedra

What the fuck is happening??? Luke Harper is working superstars? i'm dying inside.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Time for a double turn. Rollins should turn face and Reigns should turn heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Superkick said:


> They better have Bryan come out and cut a promo addressing his title win. And Dolph can interrupt him so they engage in a back and forth to start their feud.
> 
> I'm going to be seriously salty if all they do with the IC Title picture is have Bryan come out and fight in some filler multi man tag match. If they're serious about making the midcard titles count, they better show it tonight.


Yeah, Bryan does need to do a promo. The crowd will love him and Dolph needs to interrupt him and tell him that he has his number. They could put on so pretty damn good matches on ppv.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


HAILING FROM SUPLEX CITY, BITCH! :brock


----------



## Phaedra

all in all... said:


> keep getting this sick feeling in my stomach there is going to be a 'show of respect' between lesnar and reigns


Ah, but what if Reigns becomes a Heyman guy?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

They better take this opportunity to get Sheamus booed the right way by the post mania crowd.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I have a feeling this crowd will dissapoint today


----------



## Mainboy

:surprise:


birthday_massacre said:


> Time for a double turn. Rollins should turn face and Reigns should turn heel.


----------



## ScreamAimFire

Does anyone have a good stream for RAW? Watching from UK. Please DM me. Thank you. Getting desperate haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This Rock promo vs HHH lasted longer than any match, didnt it?


----------



## all in all...

Phaedra said:


> Ah, but what if Reigns becomes a Heyman guy?


well, if HEYMAN does the handshake, brock takes exception, then they brawl, etc, thats another story altogether


----------



## The_Great_One21

Seriously, RAW aint in the same city as Mania?

That sucks. Might lose some of the post Mania crowd awesomeness.


----------



## Badbadrobot

SP103 said:


> The only issue is it's not in San Fran but San Jose-A good distance away. Usually Raw after WM stays in the same city. Im sure the craziest of the crazies made the trip today, but not the full-on psycho wave that usually occurs.
> 
> Id also like to say HHH couldn't even get through WM without burying Sting after shaking his hand an hour ago. AN HOUR FUCKING AGO.
> 
> Christ dude.


Got to admit Paul does like like an utter prick, or was it just the writers? (Nah)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Austin would, Rock.


----------



## Ham and Egger

10 minutes till one of the hottest Raws of the year! :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

I can't be the only one who severely disliked that Rock segment at Wrestlemania? That thing dragged far longer than it should have; also, HHH's promo should've been saved for RAW.


----------



## A-C-P

10 minutes to the biggest show of the year


----------



## Marcos 25063

IDONTSHIV said:


> This Rock promo vs HHH lasted longer than any match, didnt it?


Yes, the longest match was 18 minutes


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

How about Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship tonight?

Should be a great show.


----------



## A-C-P

Lord Wolfe said:


> I can't be the only one who severely disliked that Rock segment at Wrestlemania? That thing dragged far longer than it should have; also, HHH's promo should've been saved for RAW.



Reports are they dragged that segment on purpose to try and get it darker for Wyatt and Taker's entrances


----------



## wkc_23

Phaedra said:


> Swagger getting beaten by Fandango in the background ... just ... ??? what?


This post killed thwagger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A-C-P said:


> Reports are they dragged that segment on purpose to try and get it darker for Wyatt and Taker's entrances


That's pretty ingenious of them if true.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Keen for this. Post-Mania Raw is always one of the best of the year, and the absolute best for atmosphere, no question.

The biggest thing is seeing who turns up/returns/debuts. A couple of NXT Divas, maybe a couple of NXT guys too.

Sting and Taker were advertised like a week or two ago. Sheamus is advertised as well, but who cares, really? And Brock Lesnar is live! He's gonna kill Rollins after his smarmy celebration promo.

5 minutes, baby!


----------



## JC00

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I have a feeling this crowd will dissapoint today



I doubt it. All the smarks that go to WM now stay the next day for Raw


----------



## Hydra

Phaedra said:


> What the fuck is happening??? Luke Harper is working superstars? i'm dying inside.


So sad. Harper is much better than that. Very good in the ring. Decent on the mic (they never let him talk tho). Also losing to fucking r-truth. Bleh......


----------



## Chrome

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> They better take this opportunity to get Sheamus booed the right way by the post mania crowd.


And also hit him with a bunch of troll chants. :lol


----------



## Phaedra

[USER][/USER]


wkc_23 said:


> This post killed thwagger.


I hope not lol, just keep her away from superstars this week.

In other news R-Truth just pinned Harper ... Superstars is the show to stay away from, even more so than is normal.


----------



## The_Great_One21

JC00 said:


> I doubt it. All the smarks that go to WM now stay the next day for Raw


It's in a different City.


----------



## bigd5896

The_Great_One21 said:


> Seriously, RAW aint in the same city as Mania?
> 
> That sucks. Might lose some of the post Mania crowd awesomeness.


lol its 8 miles and 15 minutes away.. heck most hotels were used in San Jose were all sold out bc of wrestlemania


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Hope there is a conclusion to the DX and NWO plotholemania match.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Corey Graves must have been a model. He is pretty.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Crowd sounds active from the pre-show so i'm sure it'll be good during Raw


----------



## FITZ

The_Great_One21 said:


> Seriously, RAW aint in the same city as Mania?
> 
> That sucks. Might lose some of the post Mania crowd awesomeness.


It's pretty much in the same city. You aren't going to lose that fans that went to Mania. Most of the fans traveled long distances to be there so 20 miles won't really do much.


----------



## chargebeam

The only night of the year I'm glad Raw is 3 hours long!


----------



## all in all...

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Hope there is a conclusion to the DX and NWO plotholemania match.


god i hope not. better to just let it die a death.

but i wouldnt be surprised if they all come out tonight and have a hilarious old man brawl


----------



## zonetrooper5

Micheal Cole getting booed on the preshow hahaha.


----------



## HiddenViolence

So Sheamus vs Cena.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Just a few minutes until showtime!!

:rollins time for da goat's celebration


----------



## Phaedra

Cena open challenge ... I was right, Sheamus is coming back to play heel with Cena. 

breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## The_Great_One21

bigd5896 said:


> lol its 8 miles and 15 minutes away.. heck most hotels were used in San Jose were all sold out bc of wrestlemania


Yeah I just checked. Levi and SAP centre are only like 15 minutes apart. Hopefully good crowd then.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

zonetrooper5 said:


> Micheal Cole getting booed on the preshow hahaha.


:clap


----------



## The Absolute

Marking for the crowd tonight. Post-WM crowds are off the wall and fun to listen to.


----------



## Necramonium

Cena send a open invitation for the US belt? That smells like a debut incoming!


----------



## JC00

The_Great_One21 said:


> It's in a different City.


The two venues are literally 10 minutes from each other on the same road.


----------



## genocide_cutter

https://twitter.com/Answertheten/status/582692215836659713


----------



## CJohn3:16

I hope the crowd brings the goods.

Also, just announced. Cena open challenge for the USA championship.


----------



## Mainboy

Here we fucking go :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

It's time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Also Cena VS Sheamus? :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

Here we goo WOOOOOOOO! -Sting woo not Flairs


----------



## The_Great_One21

Ziggler vs Bryan for the title.

Just fuck off Vince. Just fuck off.

Fucking build a feud you twat.


----------



## all in all...

cena to fight all 'foreigners' now?

john Xena(phobe)


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Ziggler vs Bryan tonight. Bye Ambrose


----------



## Vox Machina

Ready for this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Time for some post-mania fuckery :cole


----------



## Bad For Business

Rollins isn't turning face, it's the UK tour soon and he's scheduled to be facing Orton throughout the tour

My guess is Ziggler turns heel tonight, Lobster head returns as a heel and feuds with Reigns.


----------



## A-C-P

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

BOOM headshot!


----------



## almostfamous

NCIS ending was fucked up lol.


----------



## The Absolute

Here we go.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really hope Ziggler doesn't randomly win the title here.


----------



## Bret Hart

Here we go. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

HERE WE FUCKING GO!!! :mark: :rollins


----------



## Joff

here we go


----------



## KuritaDavion

Let's get ready for fuckery excitement.


----------



## DeeGirl

Dis gon be good. :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Here we go


----------



## wkc_23

BEST RAW OF THE YEAR INCOMING!!!!! LETS GOOOOO!


----------



## 20083

Here we go!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Change this fucking theme already if anything


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuckery after Wrestlemania begins


----------



## hng13

My body is ready for this Raw. Let's get it on!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Monday Night Mania!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Lets gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well damn, if Bryan v Ziggler is non title he will lose cleanly for the third straight time. fpalm


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## HHHbkDX

SMARKAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

Here comes the suck!


----------



## X Spectrum

Here it begins.


----------



## KingLobos

Hulk Hogan guy? HAHA


----------



## People Power

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Headliner

BORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P

Suplex City Bitch :brock4


----------



## wkc_23

Massive pop for Lesnar!


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## 20083

BEAST!


----------



## Hydra

LESNAR ....HERE WE GO!!!!


----------



## The_Great_One21

FUCK LESNAR HERE TO FIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

An arena full of drunken wrestling fans?

Dis gon be gud.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Here comes the pain!!!! :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Awesome way to start.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

AWW SHIT!


----------



## HBK 3:16

Brock opening? that's different.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Brock's having a match?


----------



## Chrome

:brock3


----------



## Vox Machina

Here comes the pain.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

that monday naw raw baby was attitude as fuck


----------



## finalnight

Oh HELL YES BORK FUCKING LASER!!!


----------



## Joff

BORK


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BORKKKKKKK


----------



## Stone Hot

Is he gonna wrestle :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire

Here comes Brock, I don't expect that he's happy lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

He's pissed :brock


----------



## AyrshireBlue

He's ready to go!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BORK!!!!!!!! He looks ready to kill somebody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brock's literally going to take the piss out of Seth.


----------



## Badbadrobot

Lord Wolfe said:


> I can't be the only one who severely disliked that Rock segment at Wrestlemania? That thing dragged far longer than it should have; also, HHH's promo should've been saved for RAW.


It was all about waiting for the sun to go down for undie

I can't say I enjoyed it either, too long, the little dance rousey and Steph did was silly, Paul had to go over sting an hour later, it was pretty damn annoying in general


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Lok

Ohhh sh*t Brock is in his GEAR! DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!


----------



## SP103

So did Brock blade or legit get cut?


----------



## HHHbkDX

:mark: :mark: :mark: BROCK!!!!!


----------



## Medicaid

HOT CROWD SO FAR!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

Lesnar? Then again...it might not suck.


----------



## SpeedStick

WTF his wrestling?????/


----------



## King Gimp

HERE WE GO LESNAR BABY


----------



## dan the marino

Best RAW of the year beginning. :mark:


----------



## Con27

Brock out ready for a fight!! :mark:


----------



## Batz

LET'S! DO! THIS!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Brock does not look happy.

J&J, I feel for you if you get anywhere near Brock.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Brock is dressed to wrestle...


----------



## I Came To Play

:mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Welp, here comes the pain, Cole!" :mark:


----------



## Your_Solution

BAAAAAROOOOOOOCCCCCKKKKKKK


----------



## Supreme Being

Brock >


----------



## Irish Jet

THE "COCK PISS PARTRIDGE" SIGNS

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marshall87

Omg that pop!!


----------



## Hawkke

Daaammm I thought Cena was going to open the show  Damn coffee already getting me!
:lol


----------



## A-C-P

Pyro guy fucked up again :lol


----------



## Believe That

I hate when they dont have the fire works


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Now this is how you start RAW. With the Beast


----------



## finalnight

He looks like he just left the fight at WrestleMania


----------



## The_Great_One21

Damn Reigns left his mark on Brock


----------



## Phoenix rising

I'm hyped !!!! Brock gonna wreck someone


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Oh he looks mad as fuck! Lmao


----------



## gamegenie

It be funny if Lesnar still wants a piece of Roman Reigns.


----------



## People Power

Brock Lesnar is going to kill someone tonight :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brock didn't change his clothes, I see.

Wrestling boots must be comfortable to sleep in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## Undertakerowns

Brock is ready to fight!


----------



## TromaDogg

:brock


----------



## I AM Glacier

Brock looking mad as hell


----------



## kakashi101

Oh damn he's wrestling?


----------



## markdeez33

Brock still in his ring gear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brock, dat super over heel! :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran

Lesnar pissed is a scary sight..if he was legit pissed he might make anyone wet themselves.


----------



## Roxinius

That fucking pop for Lesnar


----------



## Headliner

Bork is ready to kick some ass. He looks like he never showered or changed clothes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Brock is dressed to destroy...


Fixed.


----------



## 20083

:brock4


----------



## birthday_massacre

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well damn, if Bryan v Ziggler is non title he will lose cleanly for the third straight time. fpalm


They should have Bryan win then Ziggler snap the match and jump Bryan to turn him heel.


----------



## Trifektah

Oh shit, Brock's in his ring gear!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

hooooooo HEYMAN IS PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISED


----------



## Batz

He gonna kill someone


----------



## Bad For Business

Brock dressed for a match.


----------



## Onyx

Lesnar gonna fight? :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

The best night of the wrestling year begins.


----------



## all in all...

hmm brock a bit of a crowd favorite haha

brock too manly for band aids


----------



## Arcade

He's in ring gear. I wonder what's going to happen.


----------



## HiddenViolence

No RAW on Network?


----------



## MANIC_

LMFAO that PG era reference


----------



## Necramonium

Reigning from Suplex City, Brock Lesnar!


----------



## lahabe

Could any of you US sitizens explain to me why my wwe network is showing the monday night wars instead of Raw and that Raw will start in an hour?? I am an European network subscriber....


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## AyrshireBlue

Steaming


----------



## gamegenie

but, buh, it's the Reality Era :trips3


It's PG!!! :heyman


----------



## Lok

Brock wants him rematch!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heyman is pissed and Brock is super pissed! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

SUPLEX CITY, BITCH


----------



## JC00

Ya Rollins ain't gonna be getting cheered.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

HEYMAN DA GAWD!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

DAT POP


----------



## kakashi101

SUPLEX CITY CHANT!!!


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Christ, I love post-WM crowds!


----------



## HBK 3:16

Suplex City chant!!


----------



## X Spectrum

"Suplex City" chants!


----------



## Karl Marx

Unreal pop for Lesnar and Heyman.


----------



## The_Great_One21

suplex city hahahaha yes


----------



## HHHbkDX

SUPLEX CITY!!!


----------



## Mainboy

:maury:


----------



## People Power

SUPLEX CITY CHANT!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I reckon Brock is legit pissed how Roman opened him up


----------



## 20083

BARRRRROCK LEZZZZZNR


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Suplex City chants :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina

"Suplex City" chant. :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Brock laughing at the Suplex City chant. Xd


----------



## pinofreshh

love you post mania crowd. love youuuuu


----------



## Lok

Suplex City B!tch! :brock


----------



## MEMS

Ha ha SUPLEX CITY


----------



## Hydra

lmao SUPLEX CITY BITCH chants


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SUPLEX CITY CHANTS :lmao

This crowd is hype!


----------



## markdeez33

Suplex City, Bitch!


----------



## barnesk9

You have GOT to love the post WM crowd


----------



## Marcos 25063

"Suplex City bitch!!!!!1"


----------



## Headliner

This crowd is already awesome.


----------



## dan the marino

Can't we just do RAW in front of these guys every night


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao


----------



## all in all...

brock looked like he's getting aroused by the suplex suplex 



crowd is f'ing great so far


----------



## Con27

Love that chant


----------



## Mister Excitement

This is amazing.


----------



## King Gimp

:lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love this crowd already


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: CROWD


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bitch :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Oh, it's gonna be a fun one tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire

Haha suplex city


----------



## Insomnia

Suplex City Bitch! :mark:


----------



## hng13

God damn, I love this Suplex City thing. hahaha Cracks me up. Glad Heyman said it tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao SUPLEX CITY!!!

Heyman is so based :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"SUPLEX CITY, POPULATION: ROMAN REIGNS" sign...

:mark:


----------



## Believe That

SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

lahabe said:


> Could any of you US sitizens explain to me why my wwe network is showing the monday night wars instead of Raw and that Raw will start in an hour?? I am an European network subscriber....


They don't show RAW on the network I'm afraid. They are put up 30 days after they air on television.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

BOWOOOOOOORRRRRRRK LLAAAAAAAASSSEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR SAYS SUPLEX CITY BITCH!!!!


----------



## 307858

Heyman killing it already!

23-0

Suplex City Bitch!

This Raw eclipses Mania already!

Here's to Madusa throwing the Divas title in the trash, HHH face turn, and a surprise return!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Heyman on fire as usual


----------



## DGenerationMC

Party's over, grandkids :brock


----------



## The_Great_One21

Suplex City bitch


----------



## I Came To Play

Suplex City :lmao


----------



## Batz

Give this man the strap!


----------



## Jakall

This crowd! Thank you!


----------



## Leather Rebel

SUPLEX CITY, BIATCH!


----------



## 20083

Fucking crowd is great already!


----------



## Trifektah

Brock totally cheesing and breaking character at the Suplex City chants! I love it!


----------



## The True Believer

Did Heyman's voice get deeper all of a sudden?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Heyman's about to lose his voice.


----------



## CJohn3:16

lahabe said:


> Could any of you US sitizens explain to me why my wwe network is showing the monday night wars instead of Raw and that Raw will start in an hour?? I am an European network subscriber....


The Network doesn't air RAW. RAW airs on the channel USA Network.


----------



## KingLobos

Créole Heat said:


> love this crowd already


Awesome Rock avatar and sig. GOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Rollins face turn incoming


----------



## Roman Empire

I have a feeling this suplex city thing will be a shirt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Seth getting a reaction.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

dat Rollins mention...

dat pop...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Is there a better way to start RAW than with Paul Heyman?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWE is only 1 night a year!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

"little" Seth Rollins :lol


----------



## MEMS

Looks like Brock got a few stitches right at the hairline.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Lesnar never got pinned dammit. Rematch right here right now


----------



## 20083

Herman's losing his voice


----------



## markdeez33

Taker coming out to redeem the Streak, LOL j/k


----------



## MANIC_

Why can't crowds be like this all the time?


----------



## Shadowcran

chargebeam said:


> Oh, it's gonna be a fun one tonight.


It better. We've gotten every grade of shit Raws in the past months.


----------



## HBK 3:16

This crowd is great already.


----------



## gamegenie

Heyman just buried Seth Rollins.


----------



## Swa9ga

This crowd is fucking buzzing tonight!


----------



## The True Believer

"Dropkick Cancer Austin" sign. :lol


----------



## Believe That

Loved what he said about Reigns 

And I fucking LOVE that Brock signed with the WWE 

WWE NEEDS BROCK 

WE NEED BROCK

THE BEAST!!!!


----------



## Panzer

:jesse:jesse:jesse:jesse:jesse *BITCH!*


----------



## PunkShoot

this is awesome


----------



## finalnight

Seventh Circuit? California is in the ninth circuit.....


----------



## HBK 3:16

San Jose hates Lawyers :lol

AND BROCK WRESTLING ON RAW? SHIT!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I never get tired of hearing Heyman speak...


----------



## markdeez33

Rematch clause! Let's go Brock!


----------



## Lok

Hell yea!


----------



## wkc_23

Bork loves when the crowd chants "suplex city, bitch"


----------



## Shadowcran

If so, that better be tonight!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brock rules! :mark: rematch! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brock Lesnar vs. Paul Heyman's scumbag lawyer dad

BOOK IT


----------



## Jerichoholic274

FUCK YES


----------



## Marcos 25063

Ohh yeah, a match :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lesnar on raw?


----------



## Nicky Midss

holy shit


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Hydra

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!


----------



## 20083

REMATCH NOW


----------



## Alex DeLarge

YES!!! :mark:


----------



## The_Great_One21

HOLY FUCK LESNAR FIGHTING TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

inb4stephanieruinsthis


----------



## HHHbkDX

REMATCH CLAUSE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

If we get Rollins vs Lesnar tonight , and Lesnar go over then all this was Lesnar did not want to put Reigns over clean.


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd is red hot for Lesnar! I love it!


----------



## Chrome

Lesnar wrestling on Raw? :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier

Was watching Mania with my new GF and she asked if J&J were Rollins's lawyers 
so that made me chuckle


----------



## PunkShoot

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Let's do this-ehhh!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

for fuck's sake, isn't Brock going to say one word?


----------



## Bad For Business

RIP Seth's title reign


----------



## JoMoxRKO

O GOD


----------



## A-C-P

Hey look a wet blanket


----------



## Phillies3:16

Heymans on another level tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl

Scenes


----------



## Leon Knuckles

THIS CROWD THO :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Look at that smirk.


----------



## Stone Hot

The queen is here!!! bow down


----------



## all in all...

this used to be a normal RAW crowd.


but its great to have it once a year


----------



## PhilThePain

This post, or some variation of it, will comprise 90% of the posts in this thread tonight: "OMG, I love the Raw after WrestleMania crowd!!!"


----------



## SovereignVA

Please F5 her Brock.


----------



## checkcola

I hate Steph's music so much


----------



## hng13

No way this match actually happens. Right?

Oh Steph, thank god. Can't have a raw without her shrieking on the mic.


----------



## Batz

Everyone gonna die!!


----------



## Kabraxal

If brock was at least monthly, he would be more awesome... and fuck Steph. Rousey, come back and take her out please.


----------



## The True Believer

Heyman's reaction to Steph's music :lmao


----------



## The Renegade

Crowd is ridiculous tonight. Give em something to scream about WWE.


----------



## Believe That

birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins face turn incoming


Oh my god 

Do some of you even watch the show


----------



## markdeez33

Crowds were like this all the time in the Attitude Era, I wish they were like this all the time now. 

Gotta love the Post-WM crowds! 

And gotta love that Brock came to fight!


----------



## Roxinius

Lesnar is the most over face in the wwe now


----------



## Vårmakos

Time for Steph to rip off Brock's ballsack from his asshole.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Dammit Stephanie! we want Brock vs Seth!


----------



## MEMS

Take note Bryan marks....YES chant having nothing to do with Bryan.


----------



## X Spectrum

Oh please Lesnar F5 Steph out of the arena...


----------



## Headliner

Ugh. Steph aka I pop shit but never let people get a pay off on me.


----------



## pinofreshh

that heyman reaction when steph's music played :lmao

love this guy.


----------



## 20083

wkc_23 said:


> Bork loves when the crowd chants "suplex city, bitch"


Looking like such a creep :lol

SUPLEX CITY BITCH :brock4


----------



## 3ddie93

HOLY FUCK!!!


bboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuck off steph


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Stephanie with that heat damn


----------



## gamegenie

The Emasculated one has arrived to the stage. Princess Stephanie McMahon aka Billionaire Bitch!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

She needs to come out to her original music wit that leather on


----------



## Hydra

Nvm....Steph :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

:lol at them booing her throughout the promo


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I'd like to see what steph looks like in nothing _but_ that leather jacket.


----------



## Roman Empire

And we have a rematch folks, not surprising really. And of course Steph have to be involved.


----------



## Shadowcran

Lesnar fighting on Raw? ok, those of you who didn't faint from that, revive those that did.

Here she comes to screech...fuck this.

"Here she comes to wreck the dayyyyyyy"


----------



## HHHbkDX

Steph with crazy heat :lmao


----------



## Jakall

Blew it, roof was about to blow if rollins music hit and steph can't stay away


----------



## Necramonium

Great, Stephanie, probably gonna stand on the ramp there talking for 20 minutes.


----------



## Jhunt

Just as things were getting good, here comes Steph...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heyman is seriously on fire, tonight. Crowd is great.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Why cant WWE be like this all the time?

Fucking love non pg wwe


----------



## CaptainLantern77

F5 to Steph PLEASE


----------



## bjnelson19705

Those boos. :lmao


----------



## CAPTAIN SHOWTIME

finalnight said:


> Seventh Circuit? California is in the ninth circuit.....


I caught that too


----------



## Arcade

Lesnar vs Rollins tonight? :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

I remember the Attitude Era when every Raw crowd was this hot.


----------



## The Absolute

Rousey chant. Why not?


----------



## KuritaDavion

"I can't even hear you bitch."


----------



## VRsick

lol did Brock just call her a bitch?


----------



## People Power

Ronda Rousey chants.... ROFL


----------



## finalnight

Brock called her a bitch.


----------



## lahabe

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> They don't show RAW on the network I'm afraid. They are put up 30 days after they air on television.


Oh crap. Thanks for the info though


----------



## Badbadrobot

Midnight Rocker said:


> REMATCH NOW


I would love it if he got the title back

Can't see it, can't even see the match happening tonight, I hope I'm wrong


----------



## markdeez33

LOL Rollins face turn? Huh? 

More like the official Brock face turn


----------



## Batz

Love this. I fucking love this!


----------



## DeeGirl

Why can't every raw be night after Wrestlemania?


----------



## A-C-P

Steph telling fans they won't get what they want.... So what's new Steph?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Hey that guys wearing the same shirt as he did last night!

I see you yellow shirt and glasses guy


----------



## Medicaid

StephDAGAWD!!!!

Shutting the crowd down.


----------



## Shadowcran

Lesnar fighting on Raw? ok, those of you who didn't faint from that, revive those that did.

Here she comes to screech...fuck this.

"Here she comes to wreck the dayyyyyyy"










Don't make me angry!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rousey is more over than the Divas division.


----------



## 307858

Steph buried the crowd!


----------



## birthday_massacre

why is Steph talking like a robot


----------



## cavs25

"I can't even hear you bitch" 

LMAO Brock is really getting into his character


----------



## TJC93

If only it actually happened tonight


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Steph calmed that crowd down like a fucking G.


----------



## King187

"I can't hear you bitch."

Haha, Brock do what Brock want.


----------



## finalnight

Haha dick joke.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Steph looking nice tonight


----------



## HBK 3:16

So are we getting Brock vs Seth tonight?


----------



## Hammertron

checkcola said:


> I hate Steph's music so much


every time I hear the beginning lyrics my mind always hears "I'm a ding dong cow" so at least I get a laugh lol .


----------



## Jhunt

Rousey :banderas :banderas


----------



## Gretchen

:mark:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Someone get a fire extinguisher for Paul, his is FLAMING that mic!


----------



## lahabe

CJohn3:16 said:


> The Network doesn't air RAW. RAW airs on the channel USA Network.


Thanks for the info, would have thought they would gain a few viewers on the network from countries that have no channels showing their shows :wink2:


----------



## HHHbkDX

BROCK WRESTLING ON RAW OMFG!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

AHHHHHHHHHHHH Brock is going to give a beating!!!!!!!!


----------



## markdeez33

I would love it if Brock won the title back on RAW  haha


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Rollins comes in via helicopter like The Shield years back.


----------



## Hydra

is Brock turning face? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

Lesnar on RAW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marshall87

I love this crowd. I haven't felt this way for a wrestling show in years and years !!! Lesnar is a beast!!


----------



## Batz

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Steph calmed that crowd down like a fucking G.


Just killed the mood like she always does.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Heyman spitting fire tonight!


----------



## I AM Glacier

lol whats the heat with Paul and Lillian


----------



## Joff

this is awesome


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Brock wrestling on Raw :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rousey is more over than the Divas division.


She's a better actor than the bellas, that's for sure.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, why is Heyman always picking on Lilian. XD


----------



## DeeGirl

Lesnar is such a badass :mark:


----------



## all in all...

heyman ate his wheaties today goddam


----------



## Gretchen

Excited but this will obviously result in some sort of fuckery.


----------



## VRsick

Brock looks extra badass with his facial wounds.


----------



## Supreme Being

Brock / Heyman have to be the best manager / wrestler duo of all time.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

IMO I think Brock should have a warm-up match


----------



## CaptainLantern77

If a match does happen tonight, Brock's getting screwed


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth gonna die guys :mj2


----------



## Overcomer

Heyman turns on Lesnar later on?


----------



## Swa9ga

Brocks the man.


----------



## finalnight

It's actually a smart idea to put the title back on Brock. You have Bryan and Cena carrying the other titles so Rollins would get overshadowed.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'm guessing the Authority beats down Brock in hour 3, giving a reason for Brock to be off television for the next 4 months.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Heyman is the God of managers. And Brock is one the hottest things going right now.


----------



## Headliner

Main-event foolery is guaranteed now. 

Cena better now lose the US title already.


----------



## Phaedra

This better fucking happen, Brock is sooo fucking cool man.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Paul Heyman > Life


----------



## PunkShoot

*YESSS ADRIAN NEVILLE DEBUT FINALLY!*

Announced on twitter, fucking awesome. Cena vs Neville baby


----------



## markdeez33

That'll knock the bicuspids right outta your mouth


----------



## almostfamous

Would they really waste a Lesnar match on RAW? Pretty crazy night.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Just like last year, that match isn't actually going to happen.


----------



## PuddleDancer

Had the audience repeating the shit


----------



## MANIC_

That open challenge segment will be interesting.


----------



## witchblade000

I'm calling it now: Undertaker will screw Lesnar tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

IS sheamus going to be the guy answering cena's challenge?


----------



## Tommy-V

Lesnar wrestling on Raw seems to good to be true. Don't think it will happen.


----------



## Kabraxal

Don't be Sheamus... be Balor or Neville for the US title... I'd lose my fucking mind. That's a call up title win I can take!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Going to be LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTS of fuckery tonight.


----------



## ABigLegend

Cena open challenge screams NXT debut... or Sheamus returning.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Look at that goofy cunt


----------



## Mister Excitement

Cena's face in that picture is so douchey lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Bryan vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Joseph92

The crowd is LOVING Brock!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Can't bellieve they are actually fucking having Bryan vs Ziggler for the title.

What atrocious booking.


----------



## barnesk9

Why give this match away on TV??


----------



## Vårmakos

I bet Ziggler wins because WWE.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Bryan needs a win here


----------



## Abisial

Nb4 Kurt Angle returns for Cena to overcome those odds again.


----------



## SovereignVA

So where uh.......where's Reigns?


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan vs Ziggler for the IC title.... MUH DIK :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Heyman might align with Rollins tonight?

All dat fuckery


----------



## Headliner

Bryan/Ziggler :mark:

Give them 20 mins plz.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Apollo Creed vs. John Cena tonight BOOK IT


----------



## Irish Jet

Heyman is a fucking God. That Lesnar contract saved Raw.

Would have liked to see Orton come out, he has to get involved here.


----------



## Blade Runner

NEXT! :mark:


----------



## Hydra

? Bryan vs. Ziggler for the title on RAW? no no ...this should be a full blown feud.....


----------



## Nicky Midss

do you think the beiber roast will be used as a reason to air rollins vs lesnar to attrach ratings?


----------



## X Spectrum

3 championships on the line in a single Raw? Something fishy's going to happen, that's for sure.


----------



## Frico

BORK competing tonight after Mania?! You can't ask for a better treat and crowd. Bring out the champ. :rollins


----------



## Freeloader

Hope Brock destroys a few people. Make him a rebel face like Austin was, or he was years ago


----------



## weProtectUs

So Cena's gonna go on a war path through the mid card essentially


----------



## MEMS

Bryan - Dolph one more time. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Big Dog

Umm wtf, or is this the rematch Ziggler never got?


----------



## CoverD

Can't imagine who's going to challenge Cena tonight...:sheamus


----------



## Bowlen

Brock & Heyman are so G.O.A.T..

Sorry, Tyler Black, but welcome to Suplex City, Bitch!


----------



## Continuum

Lesnar aint wrestling tonight lol


----------



## hng13

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> IMO I think Brock should have a warm-up match


They should just do 3 hours of Lesnar squashing the fuck out of the roster until Rollins gets there lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I don't care if the Seth/Brock match ends in fuckery, I just want it to happen; through I obviously want Seth to retain.


----------



## markdeez33

I expect IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTER HEAD to be the one who accepts Cena's Open Challenge


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

LOL They're booing Cena already. The guy can't catch a break for shit


----------



## A-C-P

Lesnar the badass WWE wishes Reigns was :brock


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

My life would be complete if Adrian Neville debuts and beats John Cena leading to him turning heel


----------



## chargebeam

They're going all in tonight for the die hard fans. Brock in action and Dolph vs Bryan is next. Oh yeah.


----------



## KuritaDavion

They can't have Zigs win the title already, can they?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Why isn't this a PPV match? 

Yeah it'll have a hot crowd but that match is money!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Headliner said:


> Main-event foolery is guaranteed now.
> 
> Cena better now lose the US title already.


I'd rather Cena hold on to the US title for a long time and stay out of the WWE title picture...


----------



## Trifektah

I don't need to see every title defended tonight.


----------



## 20083

What an opening!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Barrett gets screwed out of rematch, interferes and sets up a triple threat at the next big show.


----------



## Chrome

If given time, Ziggler and Bryan could put on a MOTY contender. So give 'em time plz WWE.


----------



## hou713

Looks like we're getting that Brock face turn :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWE knows how to put on a show. They just don't want to except the ones after Mania. We should have this every week.

Drop Smackdown, make RAW important.


----------



## elo

Open Challenge? Balor debut, he takes Cena to the limit like Cena did to Angle?


----------



## all in all...

almostfamous said:


> Would they really waste a Lesnar match on RAW? Pretty crazy night.


wonder if his new deal includes more appearances than last time.

of course appearances does not have to mean actual matches


----------



## Batz

Hate Stephanie right there. Let the crowd have their fun, most of these people are going to have to fly out of the country later tonight. Way to kill the mood.


----------



## canuckster

barnesk9 said:


> Why give this match away on TV??


Raw after Mania, for me it's among the top 4 shows of the year along with RR, SS and WM. Of course they should have a ME like this.


----------



## MEMS

This crowd is perfect for a heel Sheamus.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Adrian Nevile* is debuting tonight guys, it's all over twitter, he is BACKSTAGE, and is waiting.


----------



## Natecore

Bryan vs Ziggler with commercial breaks! :mark:


----------



## deathslayer

Tonight is essentially a PPV.


----------



## Karl Marx

Can anyone see Orton interfering late on and starting Lesnar-Orton feud?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Oh, I frakking dare the WWE to job Bryan out. I won't leave for a few months. I'll frakking block the USA Network on my tv and delete every bookmark related to wrestling in my browser.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Fuck Neville. I hope it is Balor.


----------



## Phillies3:16

elo said:


> Open Challenge? Balor debut, he takes Cena to the limit like Cena did to Angle?


Hah wishful thinking. It's gonna be Sheamus I bet


----------



## A-C-P

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL They're booing Cena already. The guy can't catch a break for shit



But he was Murica's hero :cena6


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Midnight Rocker said:


> BARRRRROCK LEZZZZZNR


BOWOOOOOOORRRRRRRK LLAAAAAASSSEEERRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Duberry

Behind Cole :heyman6


----------



## hng13

CoverD said:


> Can't imagine who's going to challenge Cena tonight...:sheamus


So much for elevating the U.S. Title. fpalm Here comes Sheamus.


----------



## Shadowcran

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL They're booing Cena already. The guy can't catch a break for shit


This explains why:


----------



## Gretchen

Should have had Bryan cut a promo. This type of booking is overdone. No heat.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight

Three title matches... that's how you book a three hour wrestling show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> They're going all in tonight for the die hard fans. Brock in action and Dolph vs Bryan is next. Oh yeah.


Its some major fan service tonight All they need is a Paige in a bra and panties match now.


----------



## finalnight

Smackdown=recap episode lol.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

Finn Balor to debut vs John Cena? I know Cena is a fan and would be similar to how Angle introduced Cena


----------



## markdeez33

Ziggler/Bryan to kick off the show is gonna blow the roof off this arena! Excellent choice


----------



## geomon

Karl Marx said:


> Can anyone see Orton interfering late on and starting Lesnar-Orton feud?


I sure hope not cause I'm bored just reading about it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

No one cares about Mr. Robot.


----------



## Necramonium

AyrshireBlue said:


> Why isn't this a PPV match?
> 
> Yeah it'll have a hot crowd but that match is money!


Rollins still hasn't accepted the rematch, i bet he finds a way to get out of it. One way to get rid of this match is to accept the match and than as soon as the match starts Rollins should disqualify himself (low blow or something) and Lesnar wins his rematch BUT Rollins still retains. :grin2:


----------



## Kabraxal

Why doesn't Vince get it... "pandering" to the "hardcore" wrestling fans has always produced hot shows that go down in history as intense fun at the very worst, and instant classics at the best. WWE main shows that do this rarely prove it... and NXT proves it every fuckign week. 

GIVE US THIS EVERY WEEK YOU IDIOT!


----------



## Marcos 25063

Maybe someone from NXT accepts the challenge... But I still think that will be Sheamus


----------



## cavs25

Can you imagine if Balor debuted infront of this crowd and challenged Cena for the US title?
MYYY GODDD


----------



## Continuum

Batz said:


> Hate Stephanie right there. Let the crowd have their fun, most of these people are going to have to fly out of the country later tonight. Way to kill the mood.


shes a trash whore


----------



## DeeGirl

elo said:


> Open Challenge? Balor debut, he takes Cena to the limit like Cena did to Angle?


I would be surprised to see Balor get the call up this early but I'd mark like crazy :mark:


----------



## MANIC_

IDONTSHIV said:


> Its some major fan service tonight All they need is a Paige in a bra and panties match now.


Don't tease me, please.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Fuck me, jobber entrance


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lesnar/Rollins, and Bryan/Dolph? This is shaping to be an awesome RAW so far! :mark:

Edt: Why the fuck did Bryan and Dolph get jobber entrances?*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

BRYAN GOT A FUCKINg JOBBER ENTRANCE?


----------



## Mikecala98

IC champ with a jobber entrance.


----------



## Big Dog

Jobber Entrance of Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot

:lmao bryan with a jobber entrance


----------



## The_Great_One21

FUCK OFF YOU CUNTS NOT SHOWING BRYAN OR ZIGGLER FUCKING ENTRANCES

CUNTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan & Ziggler got a jobber entrances? dak fuk.


----------



## Freeloader

Screwed out of Bryan's intro, nice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Bryan gets a jobber entrance fpalm


----------



## Headliner

WOW. We really care about these two.:lol


----------



## Batz

If Ziggler wins and they play hot potatoe with the IC title again so help me Christ fpalm


----------



## barnesk9

Bryan and Ziggler with the Jobber entrances


----------



## SP103

Really jobber entrance for the IC championship? Christ do they go to bed and wake up with Amnesia?


----------



## The Absolute

Jobber entrance for Ziggles. I think we all know what's about to happen.


----------



## dan the marino

Bryan and Ziggler get jobber entrances in front of this crowd? Seriously?


----------



## Gretchen

Jobber entrances for both fpalm


----------



## Lok

D.Bry v. Ziggler time!


----------



## X Spectrum

Nice vest from Ziggler.


----------



## finalnight

Ziggler heel turn inc.


----------



## Danjo1986

Ziggler needs to get out of 1994.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Wow. Both got the jobber entrances. That's fucked up.


----------



## SovereignVA

Batz said:


> Hate Stephanie right there. Let the crowd have their fun, most of these people are going to have to fly out of the country later tonight. Way to kill the mood.


It's obnoxious. She's suppose to play off the crowd like any good heel would but she shuts them down instead.

Then people go on about how she "owned the crowd".


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm Bryan got a jobber entrance?

*EDIT:* BOTH OF THEM?!?!??!!?!


----------



## A-C-P

So wait jobber entrances for both guys in the IC title match?


----------



## JC00

3 hour show. jobber entrances for both. IC title still means shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

WWFuckery already giving the IC title match both jobbers intros

fuck this company


----------



## ONEWAY

lol double jobber entrance!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Sheamus vs Cena would get booed.

Balor vs Cena!


----------



## MANIC_

Why do they feel the need to not air the entrances? God.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Both get jobber entrances... This company, man. Lol.


----------



## Natecore

I wanted to hear the D Bry entrance pop, jerk offs.


----------



## MoneyStax

Damn, jobber entrances for both...


----------



## Believe That

Dolph Blows 

Give it to someone knew


----------



## sweeten16

Hopefully Neville gets cheered a lot.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Fucking disgrace they didnt show those entrances.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

No entrances for either? Guess more time for a match

First time in a while where the minor titles actually get announced before the match in the ring


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I do kinda like the retro feel to the IC title with no name plates or anything like that, classy belt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jobber entrance that'll restore prestige to the title fpalm


----------



## RAW360

Unless Brock wrestles tonight, this is our MOTN.


----------



## Con27

Damn would have liked to hear the pop both of these got when their music hit


----------



## Irish Jet

No entrances in front of a GOAT crowd.

Shameful.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Are we getting some BNB interference here?


----------



## Big Dog

Ziggler jumps over Barrett because he beat Bryan twice? *logic*


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ziggler and Bryan with jobber entrances. All part of Vince's masterplan. In this way, nobody saw the massive pops both had.


----------



## finalnight

Shut the fuck up on commentary.


----------



## Kabraxal

God this match feels huge... and it's starting the show essentially. Why why why can't we get this every week


----------



## Shadowcran

Crowd back and forth on this one! Nice


----------



## cavs25

Ohh fuck commentary shut the fuck up


----------



## DG89

mah boy D-Bry looking good with the Intercontinental title.


----------



## Batz

SovereignVA said:


> It's obnoxious. She's suppose to play off the crowd like any good heel would but she shuts them down instead.
> 
> Then people go on about how she "owned the crowd".


She doesn't usually annoy me but that was a clear bitch move.


----------



## pinofreshh

"Let's go Bryan!"
"Let's go Ziggler!"

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Told you the IC Title still won't mean shit.


----------



## DeeGirl

Jobber entrances :HA

Nice start of the IC titles elevation right there.


----------



## Gretchen

These back and forth chants :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Warning: Commercial incoming.


----------



## tommo010

I want Balor to answer open challenge but I just know it's gonna be Sheamus:justsayin


----------



## KuritaDavion

RAW360 said:


> Unless Brock wrestles tonight, this is our MOTN.


Until Kane Barrett causes the DQ


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Phaedra said:


> Swagger getting beaten by Fandango in the background ... just ... ??? what?


My boy's career is dead. Dead and buried. He's below Ryder.


----------



## A-C-P

Natecore said:


> I wanted to hear the D Bry entrance pop, jerk offs.



Why do you think he got the jobber entrance, can't let people see how popular Bryan is :jericho2


----------



## 20083

Here we go, match of the night.


----------



## DoubtGin

chain wrestling? :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bryan and Ziggler BOTH got jobber entrances









IC title elevation is off to a GREAT start :jordan4*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus vs Cena would get booed.
> 
> Balor vs Cena!


Watch us end up with Balor vs. Sheamus :vince5 and Sheaums winning...


----------



## The Absolute

This match is gonna please the crowd and a lot of marks.


----------



## mrshow2ko

they want you to use the www app to see stuff that u might miss. so the entrances may have been on there


----------



## The_Great_One21

Ziggler heel turn will be great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan with a shoot kick!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Kevin Dunn must be going nuts backstage in his production truck because Bryan and Ziggler are actually wrestling.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Both are very agressive. Nice.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

ONEWAY said:


> lol double jobber entrance!


Just shows how important the Intercontinental championship is. SMH.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Why must fans insist on chanting "this is awesome" when nothing has happened?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I would pay more for a ticket to the Raw after a Mania than Mania. they're better from what I've seen


----------



## TromaDogg

Natecore said:


> I wanted to hear the D Bry entrance pop, jerk offs.


WWE didn't want you to hear it and start liking Bryan better than Reigns though.


----------



## finalnight

Okay, the crowd is very premature on the this is awesome chants, come on.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This has been going 2 minutes and it's already fucking awesome.


----------



## Arthurgos

ShowStopper said:


> Told you the IC Title still won't mean shit.


Hopefully it will start to going forward the crowd is freaking loving this match right now. Hoping for a Fatal Four Way for the title with Ambrose and Barrett involved to at Extreme Rules.


----------



## the fox

I thought they show those entrances we don't see on the app
I am sure they both had entrances also on twitter they actually had entrances


----------



## DeeGirl

Batz said:


> She doesn't usually annoy me but that was a clear bitch move.


I used to like Steph but now she just sucks the life out of the room. Triple H is much more entertaining, send Steph to GM Smackdown or some shit so we never have to see her. ut


----------



## Hammertron

Booker T can you please fuck off with the grunting thing you have been doing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wouldn't shock me if they have Bryan lose.


----------



## Nicky Midss

really hope ambrose accepts US title match. i do not want to see sheamus back. i don't give a fuck about that ratings killer.


----------



## gamegenie

wow this match. 

WWE RAW has stepped up its game.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Gotta love giving a shit about a match on RAW


----------



## Kabraxal

This is like seeing what Raw would be like if it were NXT........ these two are just... more. I want MOAR!


----------



## Shadowcran

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan with a shoot kick!!!


Looked like it to me too.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Good match...


----------



## TJC93

So Cena gets Rusevs first loss and his first Accolade break, Cena still needing that push!


----------



## SP103

This match is a total dumpster fire of botchyness


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

C'mon crowd get louder,wilder and crazier!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cole properly calling a surfboard. :clap

Pretty decent match so far, but what the hell is up with the "This is Awesome!" chants already? :lol


----------



## Gretchen

Salty that both got jobber entrances but this crowd is seriously awesome.


----------



## Freeloader

Great commercial timing. Raw hasn't changed at all.


----------



## all in all...

bit of a tactical error there by ziggles


----------



## dan the marino

Legit BOSS said:


> *Bryan and Ziggler BOTH got jobber entrances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC title elevation is off to a GREAT start :jordan4*


Lesnar dropped the world title, midcard title elevation is over :trips3


----------



## Stone Hot

maybe bryan and giggler got Jobber entrances is Karma?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

If only, IF FUCKING ONLY, every week was like the Raw after Mania


----------



## 20083

Both are feeling it


----------



## geomon

This is some good shit so far. I love it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

I wonder if Wyatt or Rusev even is on the show tn?


----------



## Headliner

Clean finish plz. Something tell me Barrett is gonna ruin this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good match so far. Hey Vince, the crowd will support two faces against each other. Make it happen more often.


----------



## Shadowcran

Fucking COmmercial! 

WWE-Greatest momentum killer ever.....for fuck's sake!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Both guys got jobber entrances fpalm

I bet after the match is done Barrett will randomly attack them to set up a 3-way at ER.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

SP103 said:


> This match is a total dumpster fire of botchyness


Wow, you must have great eyesight, because I've not seen a botch so far.


----------



## TheBkMogul

I know this is already been said, but the way Steph reacted to the crowd seemed more like legit annoyance than heelish. No bueno. At least acknowledge the chant in a more clever way. She's better than that.


----------



## Necramonium

mrshow2ko said:


> they want you to use the www app to see stuff that u might miss. so the entrances may have been on there


Well, there is commercials right now and on the app i am watching the match.


----------



## Bad For Business

Good match so far, nice to see some technical wrestling every once in a while


----------



## wkc_23

This RAW is already the best this year.


----------



## DeeGirl

Those rare times when you can actually enjoy an episode of Raw :lenny


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Créole Heat said:


> Wouldn't shock me if they have Bryan lose.


Dam, we know they hate Daniel, but it can't be that much. He'll hold it till the Extreme Rules at least


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Headliner said:


> Clean finish plz. Something tell me Barrett is gonna ruin this.


Or :sheamus to set up that Bryan vs. Sheamus feud that Vince wants so badly.


----------



## Chrome

Got a feeling Bryan's losing tonight. Ziggler's one of the few guys the crowd wouldn't boo out of the building if he won.


----------



## hng13

Damn these two can put on a match. The IC title is gonna be a blast to watch if they book it properly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Aggressive Bryan is the only Bryan there should ever be in WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg

TJC93 said:


> So Cena gets Rusevs first loss and his first Accolade break, Cena still needing that push!


----------



## SP103

Zico said:


> Those rare times when you can actually enjoy an episode of Raw :lenny


----------



## SkolVikings94

TheBkMogul said:


> I know this is already been said, but the way Steph reacted to the crowd seemed more like legit annoyance than heelish. No bueno. At least acknowledge the chant in a more clever way. She's better than that.


Sounds like she's doing the heel thing right.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

TheBkMogul said:


> I know this is already been said, but the way Steph reacted to the crowd seemed more like legit annoyance than heelish. No bueno. At least acknowledge the chant in a more clever way. She's better than that.


Dam I missed it. What did she do?


----------



## Shadowcran

Yeah, already the best Raw in over a year...but this is the WWE, watch them kill the crowd and us with New Day, pointless Divas match and Big Slow/Korne..


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Best first match to a Raw ever? >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> Got a feeling Bryan's losing tonight. Ziggler's one of the few guys the crowd wouldn't boo out of the building if he won.


Another one day title reign wont sit well with his fans. I think Barrett interferes.


----------



## WhyMe123

Orton helps Brock win the title tonight


----------



## The Absolute

Jesus, this match is bananas.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Zigs had so much of DB's beard he looked babyfaced for a min.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

How awesome would it be if Zack Ryder accepted Cena's challenge and won? ... I'd settle for Bo Dallas or Heath Slater though.


----------



## Headliner

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Or :sheamus to set up that Bryan vs. Sheamus feud that Vince wants so badly.


Not fond of that idea either.


----------



## birthday_massacre

the US championship JLB LOL

pay attention idiot


----------



## 20083

CommercialMania


----------



## Shadowcran

Barrett's not bad there on commentary.


----------



## The Renegade

Good match so far!


----------



## Necramonium

Bad For Business said:


> Good match so far, nice to see some technical wrestling every once in a while


Indeed, i miss the real technical matches the Hart family would give. But Kevin Dunn doesn't like that stuff anymore seeing its real wrestling and not entertainment.


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao


----------



## Panzer

Dammit JBL.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

WhyMe123 said:


> Orton helps Brock win the title tonight


Then RKOs him after


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Oh shit that suplex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan stop killing yourself!!!!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Perfect from Bryan


----------



## Loose Reality

Again, cole fails to understand the definition of 'exclusive'.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos

Headliner said:


> Not fond of that idea either.


I would love it if he came back Heel. Depends though and it looks like more people like Barrett will be involved.


----------



## Peapod

Just in from work, how is the crowd? Has Rollins appeared yet?


----------



## DeeGirl

IDONTSHIV said:


> Aggressive Bryan is the only Bryan there should ever be in WWE.


I don't mind happy go lucky Bryan now and then if the time is right, for example if he wins a title or another important match, but IMO pre-match and when in the ring he should be all business. Aggressive Bryan is always intense and entertaining.


----------



## oleanderson89

The US Championship on the line and later Cena will defend the intercontinental title

:jbl


----------



## 20083

Dammit Bryan stop risking injury


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Then RKOs him after


Please :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

Daniel Bryan's being dominant guys, he might actually lose this.


----------



## Freeloader

Ziggler needs more spray tan, holy shit.


----------



## Hawkke

This is Awful! Please just end it!
This is Awful! Please just end it!
This is Awful! Please just end it!


----------



## Erik.

These two are killing it.


----------



## DJHJR86

Come on Ziggler.


----------



## ikarinokami

damn this match is sweet


----------



## The Absolute

Dat superkick though.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Awesome match


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

:nice


----------



## SpeedStick

Peapod said:


> Just in from work, how is the crowd? Has Rollins appeared yet?


Rollins is in new york


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Nice superkick


----------



## La Parka

Wade is better then all other 3 commentators combined.


----------



## wkc_23

What a beautiful match I'm witnessing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

why can't every raw crowd be like this


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I understand in kayfabe why people are working Bryan's neck, but since it's a scary REAL LIFE injury, maybe they could go easy on that stuff? I feel like every match I see him in now people are just dropping him on his head and neck way more than anybody else. Whose idea is this and why?


----------



## Shadowcran

They're tearing the place up!! Awesome match!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:clap Great match so far


----------



## MEMS

This is fucking glorious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sweet superkick! :mark:


----------



## Hydra

Awesome match so far. :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

This crowd :lol AWESOME!!!


----------



## nwoblack/white

Why can't WWE have more matches like this? And people say the casuals dont enjoy the wrestling!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Ziggles kicked Bryan into next week's RAW


----------



## shutupchico

this is what the ic title is all about. lovin it


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF standing ovation?


----------



## gamegenie

The way this match is going, A+ rarity, not since the Attitude Era I saw a match on RAW this great. 




if DB and ZIggy are doing this. 



You know Brock LEsnar is going to HAM on Rollins tonight.


----------



## Hirstwah23

This exact match should have happened last night instead of the ladder match, fucking awesome.


----------



## Brandough

This match sucks


----------



## KingLobos

WTF headbutt wars. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Absolute

DAT RUNNING KNEE!!! FUCK, THAT MATCH WAS GREAT!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

HOly fuck that match was awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin

great match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn Bryan killed Ziggler with that knee.


----------



## King Gimp

Great match.


----------



## Medicaid

damn was cooking dinner, missed beginning of this match, that modified piledriver was great. 

I usually do't like top rope suplexes, but they way they hit that spot was NICE.

They need to get Barret out the pciture and allow these two to have a ppv match. Barret hasn't been performing the same since he's been back,though he looks a lot better. 

Nice ending! fun match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Ziggler headbutts himself into a lost.....again


----------



## Necramonium

Headbuttmania!


----------



## Supreme Being

Bryan's running knee is so so good


----------



## birthday_massacre

Shadowcran said:


> Barrett's not bad there on commentary.


Barrett is great on commentary when he was in NXT and was hurt, he did it for a few months and was awesome.



great match, a lot of time , maybe they are going to bring this title back and make it mean something.


----------



## Hydra

YES YES YES!! CLEAN FINISH TOO. :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

Great match


----------



## Erik.

Fucking brilliant Raw match. Talk about making the belt look fucking special. Hats off to you both.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

If only most people realized that a lot of TNA's matches actually can be as entertaining as Bryan and Ziggler are.


----------



## jcmmnx

Good match to start it.


----------



## all in all...

uhhhh, this is kinda dumb lmao


nice match though


----------



## ikarinokami

this knee and sell, was incredible, it looked like he took ziggler's head off.


----------



## Kabraxal

Kinda pulling for Ziggler.. but fuck that match made them both look like a million bucks. I want that every week!


----------



## The Renegade

whoaaaa! *wipes brow*


----------



## Lok

Running knee outta nowhere!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Why the fuck are matches like that on PPVs !!!

That was awesome !!! Build proper feuds and have matches like that as the pay off. Awesome.


----------



## Cashmere

Spectacular match :clap


----------



## Roman Empire

And Bryan retains, good stuff. Come on Wade!


----------



## 3ddie93

1 2 3 YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## hng13

IDONTSHIV said:


> Aggressive Bryan is the only Bryan there should ever be in WWE.


Hell yeah, brother.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

:yes :yes :yes


I'm liking this new headbutt gimmick


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck off


----------



## La Parka

what the hell is that on his head


----------



## Headliner

Match needed five more mins for me but I loved it.

Fella with that mohawk:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome match!!!! :mark: Never get into a headbutting contest with a GOAT!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!!!?!?!?!?!!?!? :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

HHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA AH AH HAS HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## kakashi101

Dat mohawk


----------



## Stone Hot

Sheamus is back


----------



## genocide_cutter

Now that was a opening match


----------



## TJC93

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Oakesy

What a great match. It's a pity Dolph will never be more than a midcarder, he really could be a great World Champ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Sheamus's new look :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH SHEAMUS' HAIR. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Bryan won clean. Shocked.

Here comes the heel turn.


----------



## VRsick

dafucks that hair cut


----------



## DG89

DAT HAIRSTYLE!!!!


----------



## CJ

Great match


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

SHEAMUS


----------



## CoverD

That hair...that hair...


----------



## Tommy-V

That hair :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sheamus looks fucking horrible :ti


----------



## 20083

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## SovereignVA

Sheamus's hair though :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

Ah shit. fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick

Sheamus is not toching Barrett tho.... Heel move coming


----------



## HBK 3:16

OMG SHEAMUS LOOKS RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Donnie

WHAT THE FUCK DID CASPER DO TO HIS HEAD


----------



## cavs25

Yea get sheamus out of the way already...
what the fuck....his hair


----------



## Gretchen

Dat hair :maury


----------



## Shadowcran

Geez, he looks like the Missing Irish Link...


----------



## KingLobos

Sheamus fucking sucks hahhaha look at that dumb haircut


----------



## Chrome

The fuck is up with Sheamus's hair? :lol


----------



## Abisial

Look at the hair on that fella.


----------



## geomon

What a match to build that title back up.


----------



## DJHJR86

Sheamus time?


----------



## finalnight

Oh my god what did they do to his hair???


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Too many limes :mark:
Too many limes :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

DAMN WTF SHEAMUS


----------



## I AM Glacier

Sheamus looking gay as fuck


----------



## The Absolute

FELLA HEEL TURN!! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Wow, that sheamus pop, people love him. Those boos mean nothing, cos people love him. 

He looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

What is the name of all that is mighty..sits upon the cranium of my boy Sheamus. Dear lord; why..


----------



## Necramonium

THAT HAIR! I CAN'T BREATH! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Nazi Punk Sheamus


----------



## all in all...

LOLOLLLLLL


the celtic rooster


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dat Mohawk :maury 

Heel Sheamus :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Sheamus what a tool he looks like the third member of The Ascension.


----------



## iKingAces

:ti

Sheamus hair.


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao His hair


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Heel turn comin'


----------



## The_Great_One21

Sheamus vs Bryan feud then.


----------



## Con27

An absolutely brilliant match. 
And Sheamus' new look lol wtf


----------



## PunkShoot

*I fucking told you guys, Adrian Neville is the OPEN CHALLENGE GUY VS CENA*

HE IS BACK STAGE RIGHT NOW! YES YES YES


----------



## Lok

Too many limes!


----------



## Prayer Police

Please Sheamus/Barrett feud.
Why this!!?


----------



## TheAbsentOne

THEY'RE REALLY DOING IT

WHY CAN'T THEY LET THIS GO


----------



## dan the marino

Fucking great match. A taste of things to come if we ever get a longer match between the two.


Vince really has a hard-on for this Seamus/Bryan feud huh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Heel Sheamus ,maybe he will be interesting again .


----------



## X Spectrum

:lmao

wtf is up with that hair?

btw heel Sheamus.

Predictable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nigel McLariat is smiling somewhere............


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

O fuck off sheamus.


----------



## Medicaid

lol nice swerve. He has a heel look now anywayz


----------



## Headliner

So Fella is the next IC title challenger.


----------



## kakashi101

And there it is, heel since 2011


----------



## CaptainLantern77

The headbutts sequence into the flying knee was a beaut ending.

OMG Sheamus' hair!


----------



## Kabraxal

Sheamus you fucking twat!

(is not marking out at actually having a good heel moment.. nope)


----------



## Ryan193

Ahahahahahahaha look at the state of him :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

You CAN'T have that hair cut and be face. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

Dat mohawk :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Oh my god! Sheamus' new look looks terrible!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Sheamus looks like a douche.


----------



## tommo010

I'm actually happy about this means we may get Balor v Cena now :yes


----------



## markdeez33

PFFFTTTTT..... He looks like a complete dumbass. Is that supposed to be The Red Rooster 2.0? 

Send this guy to TNA already lol


----------



## Believe That

He looks dumb as fuck with that mohawk and beard 

Seriously looks like a fucking idiot


----------



## 307858

Sheamus looks like he's an S&M festival in the Castro (SF).


----------



## Panzer

Wow. MOHAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheamus is gonna heel it up now!


----------



## A-C-P

What in fuck is up with Sheamus' hair :lol

Also, Vince just can't give up on Bryan/Sheamus :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

HEEL SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE'S TOLERABLE NOW!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sheamus, you spiked hair, ginger, fuck!


----------



## Marcos 25063

Sheamus... :LOL That hair :lol


Finn Baylor VS Cena? :mark: Or Rusev?


----------



## Loose Reality

Its Droz.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V

Heel Sheamus :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

HOLY FUCK ITS DROZ


----------



## Natecore

Fuckin' Sheamus!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Batz

Decent match. Not that great for me imo tbh.


wtf is that thing on Sheamus' head????


----------



## TJC93

Heel Sheamus though YES


----------



## Hawkke

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Holy crap.. Sheamus.. I don't even know what to say! :lol:lol:lol:ha:HA


----------



## VRsick

I'm ok with the hair, not ok with the beard braids.


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

The fuck is wrong with his hair????? Lmao


----------



## DG89

BEARD BRAIDS?!?!!!


----------



## CJ

Sheamus :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16

Dat Hair :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Sheamus looks cool.

One PG look gone.


----------



## 3ddie93

go back to ireland you muppet


----------



## Cashmere

HEEL SHEAMUS :mark:

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oakesy

Well, Sheamus looks terrible :lol:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

HEEL 1-800-FELLA!!! :mark:

Holy fuck at dat mohawk, though. :lel Liking the tribal beard, though.


----------



## AG.

I LIKE THIS SHEAMUS LOL.


----------



## The Absolute

Dat match, dat swerve. I'd say Raw's off to a great start.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

As if you couldn't make this cunt look any worse, they did.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Sheamus is better Heel for sure


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No one cares about Sheamus already.

:ti


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Mohawk lobster head fucking up those crabs


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Sheamus...DAT LOOK.


----------



## kakashi101

Sheamus looks kind of fat.


----------



## all in all...

i take it back that hair and bear are awesome


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Looks like a true warrior. I actually like this new style Sheamus. Definately looks like a heel

This is leading into a 4-way match at Extreme Rules


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YOU LOOK STUPID


----------



## Jerichoholic274

At least the crowd gets how fucking dumb he looks.


----------



## La Parka

"you look stupid"

truer chants have never been chanted.


----------



## mattheel

Shaemus looks badass!

Heel shaemus is BFB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sheamus looks like Rowan's punk brother.


----------



## Erik.

"YOU LOOK STUPID" :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

You look stupid?? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 20083

Hoy shit. I do like heel Sheamus!


----------



## birthday_massacre

You look stupid chant LOL

love this crowd


----------



## The Renegade

"You look stupid!"


----------



## Freeloader

"you look stupid"

hahaha


----------



## Mainboy

You look stupid :maury:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

You look stupid chants. They're not wrong


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit that hair and the Viking beard!!


----------



## Medicaid

u look stupid, these nyggas are crazy.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"You look stupid..." chants

:mark: :mark:


----------



## MEMS

Can you imagine a Sheamus/Barrett tag team. Awesome.


----------



## Hawkke

You look Stupid!
You look Stupid!
You look Stupid!
You look Stupid!
You look Stupid!
You look Stupid!


----------



## TromaDogg

Sheamus has been taking fashion tips from Shannon Moore by the looks of it :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

OMG the crowd lol fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Supreme Being

"You look stupid" LOL


----------



## MANIC_

You look stupid LOLOL


----------



## Your_Solution

Glad they brought him back as a heel. Smart move, he has some great faces in the midcard to feud with


----------



## pinofreshh

you look stupid :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Sheamus looks ridiculous.


----------



## Braylyt

Sheamus' new look :mark:


Sheamus heel turn :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Crowd's got a point.


----------



## Con27

You look stupid :lol


----------



## Joseph92

Sheamus looks terrible, but at least he is now a heel.


----------



## SpeedStick

Wait Sheamus going after the IC title, i can see him winning at Extreme Rules


----------



## Bubba Chuck

You look stupid chants :sodone :LOL I'm loving this crowd


----------



## gamegenie

"You look stupid" chants. :lmao


----------



## iKingAces

:ti

You look stupid chant.


----------



## The Absolute

"You look stupid!"

:lmao Post-WM crowd ruins Fella's heel turn. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Lok

:lol those chants


----------



## Batz

This is comical. :lol


----------



## geomon

I just want to say this. I fucking love heal Sheamus.


----------



## markdeez33

YOU LOOK STUPID!! 

He damn sure does. 

So glad they're shitting all over him


----------



## JoMoxRKO

THAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YOU LOOK STUPID chants

:lmao


----------



## Hydra

YOU LOOK STUPID .....total no sell by the crowd.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Sheamus was cool the last time mohawks were - like 20 years ago.

HOW DARE he attack D Bry and Zigg.

Oh the humanity.


:mark:


----------



## TNAwesomeness

So i hear Sheamus looks stupid


----------



## finalnight

Yep, definitely a gay pirate like that one gay looking Captain Hook.


----------



## Believe That

Hahaha you look stupid chants 

Fucking love this crowd


----------



## 3ddie93

YOU LOOK STUPID hahahahahahaha


----------



## xNECROx

u look stupid


----------



## VRsick

promo of the year


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Clearly Ziggler spent a lot of time on the create-a-character screen last night. 

While it's clear Sheamus just selected random and went to started the game.


----------



## HiddenViolence

"You look stupid!" :lmao


----------



## Big Dog

I like it, reminds me of a character from the Elder Scrolls or something.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

LOL gotta love this crowd


----------



## SP103

You look stupid chant. 
#RawAfterWM rules!


----------



## looter

Great fucking start! !! New Era maybe??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*YOU LOOK STUPID!!!* :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

White noise is such a boring move.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

I like the new look for Sheamus personally.


----------



## Marcos 25063

...................I'm back.............


----------



## CJohn3:16

What are they chanting to Sheamus?


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Glad Sheamus returned as heel.


----------



## Headliner

It's a shame we have to wait once a year for this type of crowd.


----------



## DG89

MAH BOY SHEAMUS LOOKING LIKE A GODDAMN VIKING!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*What the fuck is up with Sheamus' new look?

He looks fucking goofy! :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## 20083

That was actually really cool. He does look stupid though, but cool heel moment.


----------



## Hirstwah23

Odd look, but jesus this new look screams a heel that you'd hate, looks like a shit guy. 

Love sheamus in ring work, will enjoy his heel run.


----------



## Shadowcran

Like I said...Missing Irish Link...


----------



## Swa9ga

They finally turned him heel lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

Sheamus was more interesting in the last 3 minutes than he has been for the last 4 years.

HEEL FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome

"You look stupid" chants. :lol

Love this crowd. Also glad to see Sheamus as a heel again. He badly needed to turn.


----------



## Necramonium

At least we finally got a heel turn for ol' Sheamus, first character development since he turned face. he should get rid of that mohawk, this aint 1988.


----------



## Trifektah

Heel Sheamus is fucking awesome


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

But he still says fella. fpalm

Just ruined it


----------



## SkolVikings94

It's a shameful thing,_ rooster head_.


----------



## Erik.

I wonder if it's tonight when Heyman turns on Brock?


----------



## Dec_619

So who's Cena facing?


----------



## wkc_23

Say what y'all want. I'm diggin this new look from sheamus


----------



## Necrodomus

Irish punk?


----------



## KingLobos

Sheamus still fucking sucks


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Sting on after Raw.


----------



## Hammertron

You look stupid chant was funny as hell but I like heel sheamus and glad he changed his looks at least somehow.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Sheamus might be the only guy so uncharismatic that he gets more reactions for a stupid mo hawk than he does for attacking people who are better than him.


----------



## Gretchen

Looks like they're doing Bryan vs Sheamus vs Ziggler vs Barrett at Extreme Rules. Meh.


----------



## mattheel

Thats a heel look for you.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I can dig heel Sheamus but not that look


----------



## Batz

Unmatch mic skillz by Sheamus


----------



## all in all...

that has to suck though lol


spend all that time on that hair and beard to get told "STUPID"


----------



## HiddenViolence

4 way for the IC title at the PPV


----------



## PhilThePain

Sheamus looks awesome!


----------



## Bushmaster

Title match :MAD


----------



## bjnelson19705

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Looks like a true warrior. I actually like this new style Sheamus. Definately looks like a heel
> 
> This is leading into a 4-way match at Extreme Rules


Same here. Much better as a heel.


----------



## King Gimp

Sting isn't on RAW? :lol FUCK


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Sting AFTER Raw? WTF


----------



## Stone Hot

:lmao wwe going to make you pay to see Taker Sting staredown


----------



## hng13

Heel Sheamus is easily the best Sheamus. I guess we're getting Rusev vs. Cena?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"You look stupid!" :lmao


----------



## The_Great_One21

STOP FUCKING PUTTING STUFF ON THE NETWORK YOU CUNTS !!!


Sick of it. Important promos and interview shoved onto the fucking network. Put them on the show you fucktrons.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

He does look stupid :lmao

And i guess no Sting vs Undertaker.........


----------



## deathslayer

I would mark out if he changes his hairstyle next week XD


----------



## TJC93

Wonder if the look is because he's gonna be some fucked up crazy guy, i'll take that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sheamus looks like a white supremacist.*


----------



## hazuki

idk why but that Sheamus "promo" reminded me of this


----------



## Kabraxal

I loved that... Sheamus teases a face return, goes heel after a great match and the crowd responds wonderfully. HHH must have hit Vince over the head with a shovel for one night...


----------



## SP103

Sheamus figured out how to braid his mouth herpes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He looks like a heel which is better than his PG style shocked hair.


----------



## #Mark

Heel Sheamus is going to be awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger

YOU LOOK STUPID! :jay2


----------



## TNA is Here

Man that guy is gonna be a thousand times better as a heel. I still hate his moveset, though. He should get more big impact moves.


----------



## DJHJR86

Unpopular opinion time:

I hate these types of crowds.


----------



## Batz

Hey guys, what's the news on Ambrose? Is he alright after taking that nasty bump?


----------



## DaSaintFan

CJohn3:16 said:


> What are they chanting to Sheamus?


"You look stupid"


----------



## Dirty Machine

GOAT chant.


----------



## Erik.

all in all... said:


> that has to suck though lol
> 
> 
> spend all that time on that hair and beard to get told "STUPID"



He's a heel. He's doing his job.


----------



## King Gimp

AGENT LOCKE :banderas


----------



## The Absolute

I hope that "You look stupid" chant served as a lesson to WWE. You can't polish a turd.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Sheamus looking like a bass player in a high school punk band


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan/Ziggler was an awesome TV match.

Also it seems like we'll get Bryan/Ziggler/BNB/Sheamus @ ER. Should be fun. Bryan's IC reign is off to a good start already! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

looter said:


> Great fucking start! !! New Era maybe??


:trips3 yes, it's the real... NO!!! the PG Era! :heyman


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HHHbkDX said:


> Sheamus was more interesting in the last 3 minutes than he has been for the last 4 years.
> 
> HEEL FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got that right


----------



## Arcade

Heel Sheamus is back! :mark:

His look is gonna take time for me to get used to, but the dude kicked ass in that ring like a badass. I'm glad that face goofball character he had is now gone, and that he's now a dominant badass heel again.


----------



## CJohn3:16

New Day just turned heel on the App.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Imagine putting a fucking Sting interview on the network.

I hate these cunts. I truly fucking do.


----------



## Phaedra

lol, sheamus looks like a tit 

that aside, this means one thing ... someone else is answering that fucking open challenge and it better not be Big Show lol


----------



## Arthurgos

all in all... said:


> that has to suck though lol
> 
> 
> spend all that time on that hair and beard to get told "STUPID"


He was loving it just playing up to the crowd .


----------



## 20083

No Sting/Taker then?


----------



## TakerFan4Life

Well there's Shemaus heel turn


----------



## DaSaintFan

Erik. said:


> He's a heel. He's doing his job.



Agreed, and he did a good job of actually egging it on...


----------



## JamJamGigolo

FINALLY! I love Sheamus now! Irish gimmick is best as a fighting irish drunk nutjob! He also looks like a badass Viking now. He is going to be a top main eventer soon with this new gimmick, he always had talent, he was just corny as hell before


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Sheamus looks awesome. He looks like a viking. But that chant was more awesome. :ha


----------



## almostfamous

DJHJR86 said:


> Unpopular opinion time:
> 
> I hate these types of crowds.


Go watch Smackdown.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

He does look stupid


----------



## anorir

God I love this crowd so much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Sheamus - UNDERRATED Worker. 

Heel Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## markdeez33

"Go Away Heat" or "X-Pac Heat" will from now on be referred to as "Sheamus Heat"


----------



## MANIC_

DJHJR86 said:


> Unpopular opinion time:
> 
> I hate these types of crowds.


You mean crowds who are actually into what's going on instead of twiddling their thumbs like a bunch of fools?

Yeah me too.


----------



## Frico

Sheamus' new haircut 










That was more surprising than the heel turn.


----------



## Stone Hot

The_Great_One21 said:


> Imagine putting a fucking Sting interview on the network.
> 
> I hate these cunts. I truly fucking do.


You want to see Sting vs Taker tease you pay $9.99


----------



## THANOS

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sheamus looks like a white supremacist.*


My thoughts exactly. I half expected him to break in full song to ******* 28's "The white man marches on". :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Sting on after Raw.


You really thought Sting was going to be on Live WWE TV two nights in a row :lmao


----------



## Yes Era

Standing ovation mid match for Bryan and Ziggler...beautiful


----------



## Marcos 25063

Phaedra said:


> lol, sheamus looks like a tit
> 
> that aside, this means one thing ... someone else is answering that fucking open challenge and it better not be Big Show lol


Will be someone from NXT maybe ? :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Sheamus is an ace heel.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

[1]Epic brock opening/Heyman promo.
[2]Amazing zigglar/bryan match. Those headbutt doe.
[3]Irish Mister-T!!!!!


----------



## 20083

Phaedra said:


> lol, sheamus looks like a tit
> 
> that aside, this means one thing ... someone else is answering that fucking open challenge and it better not be Big Show lol


:lmao Cena vs Big Show is gonna drown in boos


----------



## Undertakerowns

You got to step up the ugly when you turn heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Heel Sheamus FTFW!


----------



## DJHJR86

almostfamous said:


> Go watch Smackdown.


Or every other Raw of the year that doesn't follow WrestleMania?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Still hate the way theyve treated Macho Man


----------



## zxLegionxz

The ''you look stupid chants'' are the best ones so far


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Midnight Rocker said:


> No Sting/Taker then?


Nope :gameover


----------



## Lord Humongous

Sheamus looking like Woody Woodpecker


----------



## A-C-P

So what happened to Eva Marie hosting the HOF this year? :ha


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Sheamus needs to keep 'fella' to himself. Why the hell would a heel say that


----------



## birthday_massacre

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan/Ziggler was an awesome TV match.
> 
> Also it seems like we'll get Bryan/Ziggler/BNB/Sheamus @ ER. Should be fun. Bryan's IC reign is off to a good start already! :mark:


That is a good mix for the IC title division. Add in Neville and Balor too from NXT, and Zayn after he finishes up his Owens feud.


----------



## SpeedStick

Dec_619 said:


> So who's Cena facing?


  This Guy , WARNING Spoilers ﻿


----------



## Believe That

Sting interview on the network wow fucking really wow

Vince really sticking it to him 

The money must of been great for him to do this bullshit because Vince is shitting on him....fucking prick


----------



## Furious

I love this crowd already. Love sheamus' Mohawk but not liking the beads in the beard.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose vs Cena?


----------



## 20083

Lord Humongous said:


> Sheamus looking like Woody Woodpecker


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah

I don't fucking care about your joke of a HOF....


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not hugely excited for Sheamus. He's a better heel than face. But still meh on the interest.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Marcos 25063 said:


> Will be someone from NXT maybe ? :mark:


It is Neville.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> someone else is answering that fucking open challenge


It by rights should be Putin


----------



## markdeez33

Sheamus is now The Techno Viking


----------



## Chrome

Sheamus will end his promos like this from now on:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> You really thought Sting was going to be on Live WWE TV two nights in a row :lmao


To be fair I didn't want him on one, but it is a douche move just to hear Sting talk and do nothing.


----------



## Stone Hot

JoMoxRKO said:


> Nope :gameover


you have to pay $9.99 to see it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

birthday_massacre said:


> That is a good mix for the IC title division. Add in Neville and Balor too from NXT, and Zayn after he finishes up his Owens feud.


Yep. Match ups between these guys will kick so much ass. Just hope that Bryan is not gonna drop the title any time soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan's conor speech. Great, touching speech!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Stop showing this Connor stuff, gets me right in the feels every time!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus - UNDERRATED Worker.
> 
> Heel Sheamus is awesome.


Canon my friend, I love ya, but I think the Cockatoo Kid is an overrated worker.


----------



## 20083

markdeez33 said:


> Sheamus is now The Techno Viking


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Random Reigns

Smh Hogan


----------



## DJHJR86

MANIC_ said:


> You mean crowds who are actually into what's going on instead of twiddling their thumbs like a bunch of fools?
> 
> Yeah me too.


Glad you agree with me!


----------



## Hawkke

Fucking hell, why can't they have ONE decent theme song to PPV anymore?????????????
:tripsscust:bean:tenay:larry


----------



## markdeez33

Dana Warrior is an absolute GODDESS. I like her more than 98% of the Divas lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus - UNDERRATED Worker.
> 
> Heel Sheamus is awesome.


Sheamus is a great heel but he sucks as a face because he is too goofy. He will be much better accepted as a heel.


----------



## Necramonium

When i saw Sheamus's hair i was like.

:maisielol

And than finally a heel turn...

:like


----------



## Gretchen

Frico said:


> Sheamus' new haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was more surprising than the heel turn.


To top it off, he braided his beard. :lol


----------



## kariverson

Holy shit Warriors wife is hot for her age!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Hogan, what the fuck does 'what ya gonna do, macho man in the hall of fame, run wild on you' even fucking mean?


----------



## JamJamGigolo

CJohn3:16 said:


> New Day just turned heel on the App.


For seriously? Were they good guys before? They never really made it clear. Their gimmick so far has just been "hi, we're black... and probably, like southern baptists or something... I guess". What does a turn from that look like?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Kliq one night, nWo and DX the next night.

:lol


----------



## Big Dog

I actually thought Barrett was going to feud with Sheamus then for once.


----------



## Stad




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Real talk, that's a great reaction to get as a face but returning as a heel. He got heat, topped with a little bit of cheap heat. That was pretty much exactly what he should have hoped for.


----------



## Shadowcran

Like Beaker from the Muppets mated with former wrestler, the Missing Link.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

markdeez33 said:


> "Go Away Heat" or "X-Pac Heat" will from now on be referred to as "Sheamus Heat"


I myself call it Steph heat


----------



## Phillies3:16

Coincidence they showed reigns during Nash's speech?


----------



## genocide_cutter

When is Leaping Lanny Poffo going in the hall of fame?


----------



## wkc_23

To me, Sheamus has a good new look. He looked like a geek before.. Plus he's heel now, so even better.


----------



## Headliner

These jobber entrances are getting out of control.


----------



## DG89

LUCHA DRAGONS DEBUT!!!!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Oh shit!


----------



## tommo010

Lucha Dragons :aryalol


----------



## A-C-P

*RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*

The Lucha Dragons? :nice


----------



## Jerichoholic274

LUCHA DRAGONS BITCH!


----------



## 20083

Like a phoeeeeeeeeeenix we

will riiiiiise. Aaaooooooh! 

Badum badum badum pss


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Lucha Dragons are boring


----------



## The Absolute

The chants for this match should be fucking glorious.


----------



## HBK 3:16

WTF Lucha Dragons?

and crowd gives no fucks...


----------



## killacamt

really??? these guys got called up???


----------



## PunkShoot

Lucha Dragons debut


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The Lucha Dragons! :mark:*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Lucha Dragons are finally here! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hawkke said:


> Fucking hell, why can't they have ONE decent theme song to PPV anymore?????????????
> :tripsscust:bean:tenay:larry


no because they can't afford it anymore lol



Looks like it could be NXT call up night


----------



## Marcos 25063

Wait, What? LUCHA, LUCHA!!1


----------



## bjnelson19705

YAS Ascension and the Lucha Dragons!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

NXT superstars debuting tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V

Lucha Dragons debut!


----------



## witchblade000

Incoming NXT chants.


----------



## Kabraxal

I would have preferred the Vaudvillians, but I like the Dragons too. Awesome.


----------



## Erik.

Lucha Dragons :mark:


----------



## Oakesy

Meh for Lucha Dragons


----------



## Alex DeLarge

The Lucha Dragons are teaming up with Men on a Mission V2... Super.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX

Lucha Dragons?


----------



## CJ

Lucha Dragons


----------



## TromaDogg

WWE is the only place where a shitty washed up Kilque member can headline a show over Macho Man Randy Savage and a courageous kid who battled cancer fpalm


----------



## Chrome

Lucha Dragons on Raw. :wow


----------



## I AM Glacier

I mark like a bitch for jumpy stuff over the top rope


----------



## Jhunt

LUCHA ! LUCHA ! LUCHA !


----------



## dan the marino

Well hey! About time, we need a new fast-paced face tag team and what better time to bring them up than with the Usos injured.


----------



## bmp487

For the love of fuck.... PLEASE turn New Day heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Look at the Ascension in the corner looking at the Dragons thinking "That should be us. Damn."


----------



## CaptainLantern77

LUCHA DRAGONS!!


----------



## Hydra

Lucha Dragons? Interesting......


----------



## chargebeam

NXT! NXT!


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Are they debuting the least over people in NXT on purpose?


----------



## wkc_23

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## Headliner

LOL too bad these Lucha guys won't be over next week when they visit a true WWE casual clueless audience.


----------



## Batz

Oh snap Lucha Dragons wut wut


----------



## elo

The fucking Botcha Dragons? Fuck me.

Where's big Cass and Enzo?


----------



## Arcade

Nice to see the Lucha Dragons on the main roster. I would definitely like to see Kidd/Cesaro vs Lucha Dragons in the future.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

But Cesaro doesn't have charisma Vince. Right?

Right?


----------



## birthday_massacre

NXT chant LOL
Awesome


----------



## Markus123

That Lucha thing is annoying.


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## hng13

The casual fans should enjoy Kalisto. Dude's fun to watch.

Loving the NXT chants!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cesaro chant!


----------



## Swa9ga

Lucha, Lucha, Lucha!

NXT NXT NXT


----------



## A-C-P

Cesaro chant? But he is to Swiss to connect :vince6


----------



## Necramonium

The_Great_One21 said:


> Hogan, what the fuck does 'what ya gonna do, macho man in the hall of fame, run wild on you' even fucking mean?


I bet even Hogan doesn't know.


----------



## Frico

Great reaction for the Lucha Dragons and NXT chants. THIS CROWD OWNS. :banderas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Lucha Dragons vs. Los Matadores feud coming your way real soon!


----------



## Trifektah

Holy shit, Kalisto on Raw!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

As a black man, I must admit my disgust in the New Day gimmick. I die a little on the inside every time they clap 

edit : love the New Day sucks chant


----------



## markdeez33

SUPER DRAGON! 

I mean, Lucha! lol


----------



## 20083

A-C-P said:


> Cesaro chant? But he is to Swiss to connect :vince6


:lol


----------



## PunkShoot

HOY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Great debut by Kalisto


----------



## King Gimp

WOW!


----------



## Lok

Kalisto on FIRE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:banderas


----------



## Erik.

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## TNA is Here

DJHJR86 said:


> Unpopular opinion time:
> 
> I hate these types of crowds.


What, crowds with adult males that knows their shit? >

As opposed to the usual clueless families of marks.


----------



## Roman Empire

TromaDogg said:


> WWE is the only place where a shitty washed up Kilque member can headline a show over Macho Man Randy Savage and a courageous kid who battled cancer fpalm


Yeah, it's ridiculous when you think about it isn't it? So stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal

I am in constant mark out mode for a Raw..... what the fuck is happening?!?!?!?!


----------



## Necramonium

Kalisto getting those pops. You made it kid!

roud


----------



## Leather Rebel

TromaDogg said:


> WWE is the only place where a shitty washed up Kilque member can headline a show over Macho Man Randy Savage and a courageous kid who battled cancer fpalm


I guess is because Randy and Connor are dead and they want to close the show in a more happy way.


----------



## birthday_massacre

new day sucks ha ha ha


----------



## Headliner

Big E kills the crowd:lmao


----------



## Phaedra

Kallisto getting over ... class.


----------



## Bad For Business

Lucha Dragons over as fuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

new day suck


----------



## HBK 3:16

I heard New Day sucks chants.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This crowd is great for a change


----------



## wkc_23

NEW... DAYSUCKS ... :Jordan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

New Day sucks :maury


----------



## A-C-P

New Day Sucks chant :booklel


----------



## chargebeam

Xavier stopping the stomps after hearing the crowd chants :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO AT THE CROWD

"NEW-DAY-SUCKS!!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Kallisto is so fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## jcmmnx

If Kalisto is over a real NXT star would blow the roof off.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Stad said:


>


Lobster head turned tricks and became a chicken head.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm New Day Sucks


----------



## MANIC_

They need to get Kofi out of New Day and away from those other two jobbers. He's the only one I like out of the three.


----------



## Arthurgos

Now i just want New Day to go Heel like they were originally when Xavier started forming the team.


----------



## 20083

Fucking great crowd!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

LU-CHA! LU-CHA! :dance

And dem "N-X-T!" chants tho!


----------



## geomon

There hasn't been a botch yet from the Lucha Dragons? WHAT'S HAPPENING?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao New Day...sucks!


----------



## birthday_massacre

DJHJR86 said:


> Unpopular opinion time:
> 
> I hate these types of crowds.


You hate crowds that are into the match? you would rather the crowd be dead?


----------



## Batz

An 8-man tag actually enjoyably? This is fun!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Ugh poor Kofi, Big E and Woods. They deserve better.

Great crowd though - they're just having fun, Michael! :jbl


----------



## CJ

New Day suck :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

man.. this is how the Ascension should have been debuted as well... they might not hit all the spots that a lot want, but they can be a fun watch too when booked right. HHH has to have the pencil tonight.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I feel like I'm the the only one who likes New Day

We got a hell of a tag division now though!

I'm still waiting for Ascension to do something


----------



## kariverson

My stream sucks I have to come here to see what all these chants are


----------



## XDream

poor new day ROFL


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Kalisto is ace.


----------



## almostfamous

That "New...Day Sucks" chant was so fucking perfect.


----------



## Chrome

Kalisto has future star written all over him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Imagine a triple threat match between the Lucha Dragons and Rey Mysterio


----------



## Trifektah

This is the best first hour of Raw I can ever remember


----------



## cavs25

They should have the New Day turn on the Lucha dragons


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

A RAW thread hasn't lagged like this in a while


----------



## mightymike1986

This crowd is fucking great!


----------



## A-C-P

Nattie :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Ugh poor Kofi, Big E and Woods. They deserve better.
> 
> Great crowd though - they're just having fun, Michael! :jbl


They need to turn heel and be bad ass like the NOD or APA they would be over if they did that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Neeeew Day...sucks!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Now I really want to see Enzo and Big Cass to show up just to see the reaction they would get to this crowd.


----------



## jbhutto

Kabraxal said:


> I am in constant mark out mode for a Raw..... what the fuck is happening?!?!?!?!


Haha.


----------



## TakerFan4Life

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> As a black man, I must admit my disgust in the New Day gimmick. I die a little on the inside every time they clap
> 
> edit : love the New Day sucks chant


Same here man. I absolutely hate that gimmick, and wish they would do away with it.


----------



## elo

Don't fuck this up Vince, debut Balor against Cena and let him go 15 minutes with him.

He will be a MADE man in one night, listen to this crowd.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Fun tag match so far...LUCHA DRAGON ARE AWESOME!!!
Glad they didnt go with the gay gimmick.

Avoided the bullet with that 1.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Arthurgos said:


> Now i just want New Day to go Heel like they were originally when Xavier started forming the team.


They should of formed Nation of Domination instead, these new day jabronies are sad


----------



## KuritaDavion

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I'm still waiting for Ascension to do something


You'll be waiting forever then. They were only brought up because they were there so long there was nothing for them to do in NXT anymore.


----------



## DG89

Hopefully The Uso's are out for a month or two while one of them gets over the shoulder injury, and The Ascension and Lucha Dragons can become more prominent members of the tag division.


----------



## wkc_23

If Finn Balor debuted tonight, that crowd is going fucking nuts.. And so would I!


----------



## XDream

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now I really want to see Enzo and Big Cass to show up just to see the reaction they would get to this crowd.


The crowd would explode they are GODS


----------



## A-C-P

Batz said:


> An 8-man tag actually enjoyably? This is fun!



Somewhere Teddy Long is dancing happily :jericho2


----------



## SP103

Wash that Vag with New Day..


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> Kalisto has future star written all over him.


He is 5'4 I doubt it. Vince hates those kind of guys.

He SHOULD BE but we ll see what Vince does with him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> A RAW thread hasn't lagged like this in a while


That means its a motherfucking bad ass RAW


----------



## KakeRock

Even Big E laughed to those `new day sucks` chants


----------



## Erik.

Raw is going too quick


----------



## The_Great_One21

You see the difference a crowd makes?

Why can't we have RAWs like this every week? Good show so far. Only bs thing is that Sting isn't appearing but thats what you get from thiis company who actively hate their fans.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to turn heel and be bad ass like the NOD or APA they would be over if they did that.



I agree. They could do quite well as heels.

It would be surreal seeing Kofi as a heel as he is one of the biggest babyfaces of all time haha.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

This crowd is awesome! I love it! No filter!


----------



## TheJack

Lucha and that great New Day...sucks chants, post-WM Raw crowd delivers as usual.


----------



## The Absolute

Ah yes. I see we have our first "Ole" chant of the night.


----------



## markdeez33

I wish Enzo & Big Cass got called up instead of Lucha Dragons lol


----------



## DJHJR86

birthday_massacre said:


> You hate crowds that are into the match? you would rather the crowd be dead?


Crowds can be into matches and not do chants just to try and (in their mind) become a part of the show. It's become a fad for the post-Mania Raw crowd to do this. It's not organic, at all. I'd rather see this intensity from a crowd in some Podunk town in the Midwest somewhere.


----------



## Chrome

Ole chants. :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*This first hour of RAW alone, has been better than any 3-hour RAW in the last 6-months.*


----------



## latinoheat4life2

elo said:


> Don't fuck this up Vince, debut Balor against Cena and let him go 15 minutes with him.
> 
> He will be a MADE man in one night, listen to this crowd.


Who is Balor?


----------



## A-C-P

Love that move by Kidd/Cesaro


----------



## Prayer Police

he swore!


----------



## Slider575

Raw after mania is always great, this is starting off really fucking well


----------



## Jerichoholic274

How amazing would it be if Samoa Joe answered Cena's challenge?


----------



## tommo010

Games of Thrones add gets me hyped every time then i get sad cause it's 2 week away


----------



## MEMS

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I feel like I'm the the only one who likes New Day
> 
> We got a hell of a tag division now though!
> 
> I'm still waiting for Ascension to do something


I mean the gimmick is absurd and annoying, but putting that aside, Kofi and Big E make a terrific team.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

What did Cesaro just say?!!?


----------



## HHHbkDX

NEW

DAYSUCKS!


----------



## Furious

Calling it now. Finn balor answered the us challenge.


----------



## Gretchen

Cesaro versus Kalisto in singles on PPV could end up being a modern classic some day.


----------



## X Spectrum

"New Day Sucks!"


----------



## Hydra

Did Cesaro just drop the F-bomb :lmao


----------



## CJ

Crowd is awesome


----------



## Necramonium

JBL is so extra fucking annoying tonight.

Listen MAGGLE! New Day Chants, they are so over! Ole Ole Ole chant MAGGLE! We aren't watching soccer right?

Can someone please drive a 4x4 over his ass tonight after leaving the arena. XD

And Kofi going NEW DAY!! Crowd immediately responding with: SUX!!! XD


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH yeah this is the raw after WM where they book well and actually give matches real time This will all change in a week or two like it did last year .


----------



## killacamt

SideTableDrawer said:


> Neeeew Day...sucks!


so much truth in this statement


----------



## bjnelson19705

New Day, Go Away


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

New daysucks again!!!

Really decent match right now.


----------



## 20083

A-C-P said:


> Somewhere Teddy Long is dancing happily :jericho2


Now, hold on a minute there playa! Hola hola! /gimmick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

OLE! chants. <3

Looks like Cesaro's gonna have to rename the King Swing to the Brass Ring Swing now that he and Tyson are keeping it permanently.


----------



## Lok

:lmao


----------



## all in all...

holy shit they're even getting creative with the new day sucks chants


----------



## HBK 3:16

Nattie looks great as always :banderas

Also, just noticed the ring was LED like NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Stop banging that fucking apron, you fool.


----------



## SovereignVA

Kofi: New day!
Crowd: Sucks!

:lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

New Day!


....sucks


----------



## Panzer

The crowd is unforgiving on the New Day. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Tyson Kidd consistently has the best ring gear in all of wrestling.


----------



## gamegenie

New Day Sucks! :russo


----------



## Tommy-V

These New Day Sucks chants :lol


----------



## Redzero

LMFAO this crowd.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

They need to go to this city more often lol.


----------



## Hawkke

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> What did Cesaro just say?!!?


Something tells me it wasn't very PG Taz
:cole


----------



## xNECROx

JBL : "Xavier leading that big chant for new day!"

The crowd chanting "NEW DAY SUCKS"...

And New Day shouts "NEW DAY" and the crowd finishes "SUCKS"

LMAO


----------



## markdeez33

The wack ass New Day are getting chants? LOLOLOLOL worst tag team/stable in a long time. The Spirit Squad was less embarrassing lol


----------



## Shadowcran

Kofi shouting New day and getting "sucks" for a reply, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Hydra

:lmao :lmao the crowd is all over New Day


----------



## Zigberg

The New Day are truly one of the worst factions of all time. Decent match though.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Jerichoholic274 said:


> How amazing would it be if Samoa Joe answered Cena's challenge?


I would cry tears of joy






Until Cena buried him.


Kofi : NEW DAY !!!!

Crowd : SUCKS!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, that "any reaction is a good reaction" excuse again.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Vince, are you listening?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kofi's clapping in sync with New Day sucks chant! Priceless! :mark:


----------



## DG89

LMAO!!!! Kofi accidentally joined in with the NEW,DAY,SUCKS chant when he was in the corner haha


----------



## mattheel

Kallisto is bad fucking ass!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:jbl: "Any reaction is a good reaction!"

Thanks for confirming what we all thought regarding Cena's reactions over the last 10 years from Vince's perspective, Bradshaw.


----------



## 20083

Necramonium said:


> JBL is so extra fucking annoying tonight.
> 
> Listen MAGGLE! New Day Chants, they are so over! Ole Ole Ole chant MAGGLE! We aren't watching soccer right?
> 
> Can someone please drive a 4x4 over his ass tonight after leaving the arena. XD


:lmao

At least we haven't heard 'We got ourselves a flying Uso, Maggle!' yet :jbl


----------



## La Parka

2 good matches in a row.


is this raw?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lucha Dragons are awesome


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Kofi landed hard there.

Great match as well.


----------



## Shadowcran

oooo. Kofi landed badly...


----------



## Erik.

Kalisto :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

fun match


----------



## jcmmnx

Good debut for Kalisto.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Marcos 25063

lucha lucha lucha !!!!!11


----------



## Headliner

Good shit!


----------



## markdeez33

Kalisto on fire!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAW is on fire!


----------



## A-C-P

Yes Booker!


----------



## ItsDenton

This match is fucking quality


----------



## hou713

Kallisto with a great debut


----------



## HiddenViolence

That was fun.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Great Mania
Great tag match ... did Vince die?


----------



## Frico

KALISTO. Hell of a performer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap enjoyed that match!!!


----------



## deathslayer

Fuckin weird tag team dynamic lol


----------



## 3ddie93

FUCK YES


----------



## CJ

Another good match :clap


----------



## Kabraxal

Everyone actually looked great in the match... though New Day, do heel and your career will be better off.

This is amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I didn't think that lucha arm shit was over!


----------



## MEMS

Holy crap Kalisto is way over


----------



## KingLobos

Finally a backstage segment where the two guys aren't facing the camera like morons. 

Nice job Paul and Brock.


----------



## chargebeam

NEVILLE?


----------



## wkc_23

Lolol I love this crowd. You hear that vince? Just drop the new day stable. Fucking horrible.


----------



## HBK 3:16

NEVILLE :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fun match

New Day Sucks


----------



## Random Reigns

Mysterio, you have been replaced.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Boy they're just blowing the wad tonight.


----------



## Gretchen

NEVILLE :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Great showing by Kalisto...........now ditch Sin Cara.


----------



## geomon

And the Lucha Dragons are now legit.


----------



## King Gimp

Neville?!


----------



## Danjo1986

I like Raw so much today.


----------



## markdeez33

GET THAT BELT BACK, BROCK! LETS GO


----------



## all in all...

brock drinks a lot of water huh


----------



## birthday_massacre

DJHJR86 said:


> Crowds can be into matches and not do chants just to try and (in their mind) become a part of the show. It's become a fad for the post-Mania Raw crowd to do this. It's not organic, at all. I'd rather see this intensity from a crowd in some Podunk town in the Midwest somewhere.


What are you referring to exactly?

Its good when the crowds try to be apart of the show. 





----

Oh Shit Neville coming soon vignette


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Neville :mark:


----------



## SP103

I give Seth Rollins credit. SF NY and back in less than 24 hours? Damn. 
I cry for the 5 hour BOS-VEGAS flights. 

Many because I want a cigarette. Stupid smoking rules..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor New Day can't catch a break, but at least they won. :lol

Fandango is fucked now that the fans are totally into the LU-CHA! dance. R.I.P. Fandango'ing.

NEVILLE IS DEBUTING TONIGHT!


----------



## almostfamous

Here comes Neville!


----------



## Batz

When is the last time we enjoyed a 8-man tag? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

RIP Seth Rollins (1986-2015) :mj2


----------



## Tommy-V

Neville!!


----------



## Stone Hot

Seth Rollins you better run boy


----------



## Roman Empire

Neville!


----------



## DG89

ADRIAN FUCKING NEVILLE!


NXT is taking over baby!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Oh fuck :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

What is happening!!!?!?!

They're actually letting guys wrestle and look good! 

I am loving this shit.


----------



## deathslayer

Supermouse is coming! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P

Bout to get a live snuff film courtesy of Brock Lesnar :brock


----------



## Redzero

LOL so much for Balor debuting before Neville.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lookl up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's a flying mouse, maggle!


----------



## witchblade000

Neville tonight! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

Nice, Neville's coming up and no stupid superhero costume


----------



## Beatles123

NEVELLE!!


----------



## Chrome

Neville. :mark:

Plz don't ruin him WWE.


----------



## elo

Neville VIG!!!!!!


----------



## #Mark

Brock/Rollins better happen tonight.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

Somebody from NXT needs to answer Cena's challenge, somebody new


----------



## Insomnia

NEVILLE! :mark:


----------



## CJ

Neville :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Kalisto was fuckin GOATing in that match. That baby dinosaur looking motherfucker! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OK, who knocked Vince out? Since the Rollins cash in, it's like the company grew balls and is actually displaying talent!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Imagine a triple threat match between the Lucha Dragons and Rey Mysterio


If you mean before Rey started doing less aerial stuff and started getting chubby, yes


----------



## BoundForMania

Have Neville debut in that crowd WWE are annoying with their stupidness


----------



## Arthurgos

DGenerationMC said:


> Great showing by Kalisto...........now ditch Sin Cara.


Sin Cara or whoever is him now is great in the tag team when with Kalisto he is way more technical and has some great strength.


----------



## geomon

Fly Mighty Mouse, FLY!


----------



## gamegenie

They should have played this music when they showed Lesnar backstage.


----------



## Kabraxal

Just so everyone that might be confused... this Raw is being booked EXACTLY like NXT right now. This is what we want weekly for Raw.... HHH, hit Vince harder with the shovel. We need more of this!


----------



## Oakesy

Promo for Neville :mark:

Anyone got a decent stream? My Skygo is fucking up


----------



## anorir

Best first hour of RAW in.. well.. ever? Lol

And they still got Rollins, Taker, more Brock/Heyman and god knows what to go lol.

This is just :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P

First Ambrose died last night, now Rollins will be dead tonight :mj2


----------



## Necramonium

Trifektah said:


> What is happening!!!?!?!
> 
> They're actually letting guys wrestle and look good!
> 
> I am loving this shit.


Because its the RAW after Wrestlemania, its like your birthday as a kid, you could do whatever you want because it came once a year. >


----------



## Nine99

Can someone please give me an update on the first hour? I just got home. I'll be your best friend.


----------



## TNA is Here

Best part of tonight so far, the rythym of New Day being chanted as New Day sucks and Bryan and Dolph smashing their heads together. 

About Neville, they should just call him Devil.


----------



## RAW360

Kalisto just sold me. That was epic.


----------



## Erik.

So who is the "He" that Paul is referring to? Ambrose perhaps? :mark: I can dream can't I?


----------



## Marcos 25063

Trifektah said:


> What is happening!!!?!?!
> 
> They're actually letting guys wrestle and look good!
> 
> I am loving this shit.


Maybe Vince finally woke up !!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra

Is he on tonight or are they just beginning the promotion of him though? 

Seriously do they not know I have to sleep after this? lol.


----------



## Shadowcran

And commentary was actually touting NXT instead of burying. They did right!! Jesus, now I may faint...


----------



## Frico

A NEVILLE PROMO AS WELL. AMAZING FIRST HOUR. :mj2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

all in all... said:


> brock drinks a lot of water huh


got to stay hydrated!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Am i the only 1 [I hope not] sensing a change
in the air within wwe. Did mania give wwe the kick in the ass they desperately needed???


----------



## RyanPelley

Man, this sucks. I'm going to work. Missing the best Raw of the year, and even worse, missing all of y'all.


----------



## 20083

Neville is happening.


----------



## wkc_23

Kalisto is so fucking over. He's the new rey mysterio.

I'm glad they're bringing Neville up without that Mighty Mouse gimmick. Talk about killing a career.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Medicaid

Wrestling Dave said:


> I like the new look for Sheamus personally.


it's perfect for a heel, especially since he is an established star, it'll help his heel heeat.

If a nxt came up looking like that tho, there would have been trouble.


----------



## KingLobos

The NWO is so fucking old


----------



## Slider575

So is Neville debuting tonight? Sick ass promo though


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, who knocked Vince out? Since the Rollins cash in, it's like the company grew balls and is actually displaying talent!


The raw after WM is always like this, usually the two raws after WM are always great, then it goes back to shit.

The question is why can't raw always be booked like this


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Booker: Bring everyone from NXT up to Raw!

Yes please! As long as we get more Seth Rollins and Lucha Dragons than Big E and The Ascension.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WAT


----------



## The Absolute

TITLE MATCH TIME!!!

Just kidding. It's only 9. They're gonna find a way to hold this until 10:30.


----------



## MANIC_

More Brock in the last hour than we've seen of him all year lol


----------



## all in all...

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, who knocked Vince out? Since the Rollins cash in, it's like the company grew balls and is actually displaying talent!


they put a cardboard cut out of gary strydom in his office, he's been 'busy' with it all day


----------



## hng13

Shadowcran said:


> And commentary was actually touting NXT instead of burying. They did right!! Jesus, now I may faint...


Maybe last year was just a nightmare and this company really does know what they're doing lol


----------



## Mikecala98

No way this match happens.


----------



## Erik.

Title match already? Prepare for fuckery


----------



## Marcos 25063

Already :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Lilian looks stunning.... :homer


----------



## HHHbkDX

:mark: :mark: BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

World title... NOW?! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Brock already? That means something bigger must be happening in the main-event.


----------



## deathslayer

The fuck this is not the main event!?


----------



## KuritaDavion

OK there's going to be so much fuckery in this.


----------



## 20083

Here we go! Fuckery!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

So early this match, should be main event


----------



## The_Great_One21

Yeah major fuckery coming. No way this would not main event if it was actually happening.


----------



## Chrome

Fuckery incoming. No way is the WWE title match going on this early.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

World title being defended mid show?

Does that mean that cena is main eventing, and something big will happen?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Already?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Title match already ?


----------



## tommo010

If Cena's open challenge is ME we're getting something big cause having this title match now makes zero sense


----------



## hazuki

This match wont happen.


----------



## Swa9ga

BRRRRRRROOOOOOCK LESSSSSSSNARRRRR!


----------



## MEMS

Lol this mother f'er is going to start every hour.


----------



## Bad For Business

Title match this early?


----------



## TJC93

It's not actually gonna go ahead surely?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Huge heel turn to end RAW?

:ambrose :reigns


----------



## BoundForMania

The Rock PLEASE COME OUT


----------



## King Gimp

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*It's time! Mr.Curb Stomp is gonna get fucked up!*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kalisto was brilliant. 

Neville promo, Charlotte or Sasha Banks to come maybe even both. 

This is awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time for the match? I was hoping he would F5 Lillian,


----------



## PunkShoot

Holy crap the ratings are gonna be absolutely massive.

Amazing opening segment
Amazing match
Shaemus Returns in a smart situation
Kalisto Debut with amazing performance and pop
Now Lesnar is back out here
Neville Later
and Diva debut? 

holy shit


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Woah, ring pyro for Lesnar!


----------



## connormurphy13

Not even letting Lillian say a word :bryanlol


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Damn this show is loaded tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

if Neville is debuting tonight let him challenge Cena and lose, he would put on a great showing in a loss but it would get him super over to almost beat Cena.


----------



## Oakesy

World Title match already? 

Some fuckery is happening here :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86

birthday_massacre said:


> What are you referring to exactly?
> 
> Its good when the crowds try to be apart of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Oh Shit Neville coming soon vignette


I just personally prefer less smarky crowds, that's all. I said it was unpopular.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doesn't it seem early for the WHC match? Not that I mind, of course.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Kalisto scoring the win for his team and he got to keep Salida del Sol as his finisher. :mark: Dude's gonna be a big deal and I wouldn't put it past the WWE to push him hard and fast to stick it to Rey.


----------



## Necramonium

Nine99 said:


> Can someone please give me an update on the first hour? I just got home. I'll be your best friend.


Lesnar came out first, in his gear demanding a rematch with Rollins.

Bryan vs Ziggler for the IC belt with Bryan winning, best match of RAW this year so far.

tag team match with Cesaro/Kid, New Day, Ascension and The Lucha Dragons officially debuting on RAW and Kalisto (over as shit) winning the match.

Incredible smark crowd, Suplex City chants, New Day SUX chants, NXT chants. XD


----------



## Arcade

Someone's ass will be kicked tonight.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Adrian Neville is main eventing! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HUGE POP for ROLLINS.


----------



## all in all...

"brocks in a mood" might be the greatest understatement of the year


----------



## deathslayer

Is Cena fucking maineventing tonight..........


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YAAAA ROLLINS BABAY


----------



## A-C-P

Huge pops for the supposed top 2 heels :ha


----------



## Arthurgos

I am hoping for a ton of crazy shit going down here i want this match to be on a PPV i ever i don't want Brock winning straight away!


----------



## 20083

Lets go. My body is ready for some Fuckery!


----------



## TJC93

Oh shit it's actually happening


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Rollins with that grin :L


----------



## Gretchen

Dat pop for our new WWEWHC.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Shadowcran

Marcos 25063 said:


> Maybe Vince finally woke up !!!!!!!


Or they had him committed...










I's hates IWC Smarks and 'Nilla Midgets!!!


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## TheLooseCanon

deathslayer said:


> Is Cena fucking maineventing tonight..........


Roman or Dean heel turn.


----------



## Hydra

Is this really happening???????????????????


----------



## Matt84

Gonna be good.


----------



## Batz

Plz no bs LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## Con27

The belt looks fucking great on him


----------



## Furious

Damn that belt looks huge on Rollins.


----------



## mattheel

That POP for Seth!!!!!


----------



## Chrome

Belt looks good on :rollins.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I can't believe this match is happening.

Literally. Until it actually happens, I refuse to believe it. It's just THAT frakking stupid.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Seth's got new BDSM gear :lol


----------



## Oakesy

The champion entering second aswell. Makes a change


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That belt looks like it was made for Seth!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire

Poor Seth, he's gonna die tonight.


----------



## Lok

Title looks small on brock.....looks huge on seth. :lol


----------



## Erik.

Are they going to keep Reigns off TV tonight for fear of reaction? Or will he turn heel?


----------



## Supreme Being

Nine99 said:


> Can someone please give me an update on the first hour? I just got home. I'll be your best friend.


Heyman cut the customary godly promo

Brock vs Rollins rematch is happening now

Dolph v Bryan IC title match happened, Bryan won and Sheamus returned, turned heel and brogue kicked both

8 man tag, San Cara, Kalisto, & New Day vs Ascension, Kidd & Cesaro. Sin Cara's & co won. It's been a great show thus far


----------



## Hammertron

I still cannot get over that gorgeous RKO randy and rollins pulled off in their match. It was just beyond perfection.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Alright_Mate said:


> Kalisto was brilliant.
> 
> Neville promo, Charlotte or Sasha Banks to come maybe even both.
> 
> This is awesome.


Isnt Balor back stage too?


----------



## KingLobos

Seth and Brock are getting cheered. They are awful heels right? :eyeroll


----------



## Undertakerowns

The title is pretty big!


----------



## Tommy-V

Lesnar wrestling on Raw :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Seth getting in the beasts face is amazing.


----------



## A-C-P

J&J Security :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

So Cena's maineventing huh?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao Seth wants to die :lol


----------



## MEMS

TheLooseCanon said:


> Huge heel turn to end RAW?
> 
> :ambrose :reigns


OMG I wish. That would be perfect too.


----------



## 20083

That belt looks HUGE on Seth


----------



## finalnight

THERE WILL BE FUCKERY!!!


----------



## TJC93

Rollins actually having balls as well, this is sickkk


----------



## TNA is Here

Oh shit, Heyman is gonna turn, right.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Either Brock's got a plane to catch or we're getting some BS.


----------



## Arca9

Waiting on Reigns to fuck this up...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Some fuckery is about to occur. Reigns please save us*


----------



## SpeedStick

Wait if Cena is the main event , we getting another big return noway is a NXT rookie


----------



## hng13

What kind of bullshit are we gonna see that's gonna save Seth from this straight up prison beating that we would see. Hope the match is at least a few minutes long before the fuckery begins. Can't wait to see Lesnar get his hands on J&J security lmao


----------



## La Parka

Where is Rollins personal title plate


----------



## Jhunt

Seth is getting ginormous pops today, fucking awesome


----------



## chargebeam

Holy shit. Is this really happening!?


----------



## Shadowcran

lol, Rollins goading this into a DQ, I would legit laugh my ass off.


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Mercury :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

If you're going to face Brock, get that trolling in.


----------



## MANIC_

God, Seth is such a good heel.


----------



## gamegenie

Will this end cleanly, or will it end in some BS disqualification??


----------



## I AM Glacier

Seth looking right with dat belt tho


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, Rollins is really trying to die.


----------



## Trifektah

That belt looks like it belongs on Rollins.


----------



## Batz

The belt with the gold trim attire...


GOAT!!


----------



## dan the marino

This RAW has been fantastic so far and the super hot crowd just makes it all the more better. They should pay every single person in the crowd to fill in each night.


----------



## markdeez33

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP! LETS GO BROCK


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

No fuckin way this actually happens right?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Seth got some grapefruits to get into Brock's face like that. bama


----------



## Vårmakos

It doesn't matter how the WWE Champion is, Ceener is still going to main event.


----------



## Joseph92

This match probably will not happen.


----------



## SovereignVA

Rollins is on cloud 9 :lmao

Reigns is gonna spear em both, that's why it's on so early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Seth is so cocky. Well, at least half cocky.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I'm so worried they are gonna fuck this up somehow...


----------



## Lien

Heyman to turn on Lesnar?


----------



## birthday_massacre

This match will probably ending DQ


----------



## King Gimp

Lucky motherfuckers.

Didn't think Lesnar was wrestling on RAW.


----------



## Furious

Do you think they actually go through with this match?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

#WheresRoman 
#WheresRandy


----------



## DoubtGin

holy fuck he's really wrestling on RAW? :mark:


----------



## Headliner

I'm going to be fucking pissed if Paul E turns on him.


----------



## ItsDenton

Seth to be disqualified straight away


----------



## The One

No custom side plates?


----------



## Necramonium

Dont tell me that they really are giving the title back to Lesnar? We finally got a new champ.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Oh shit, its really happening


----------



## A-C-P

Legit BOSS said:


> *Some fuckery is about to occur. Reigns please save us*



Save us from a great match? Why? :draper2


----------



## Marcos 25063

Who is this Rollins , he is not afraid :lol


----------



## zonetrooper5

I'm gonna assume that the Authority, Orton and Reigns will interfere thus creating a fatal four way match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I would love to see this get 20 minutes.

On the other hand, that would be so incredibly stupid...


----------



## PunkShoot

*Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Holy crap the ratings are gonna be absolutely massive.

Amazing opening segment
Amazing match
Shaemus Returns in a smart situation
Kalisto Debut with amazing performance and pop
Now Lesnar is back out here
Neville Later
and Diva debut?

holy shit


----------



## kariverson

How is this not main event?


----------



## 20083

Fuckery!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

O SHIT


----------



## connormurphy13

Prepare for some fuckery :heyman4


----------



## Matt84

Wtf?


----------



## TakerFan4Life

LETS GO SETH ROLLINS!!


----------



## KingLobos

MANIC_ said:


> God, Seth is such a good heel.


But but but he's getting cheered so he's a horrible heel


----------



## The_Great_One21

If this doesnt happen...


----------



## Believe That

I knew there was a catch lmao


----------



## finalnight

I thought they showed the belt getting SR plates last night.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Knew Seth was going to try and weasel his way out of this :banderas


----------



## The Absolute

Of course. The champ pussies out of it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Mercury pointing at Seth's sore foot.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

He's gonna kill him


----------



## Oakesy

Jetlagged :lol


----------



## Hydra

Nope not happening ......

damn


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Lesnar went at him like a shark out its tank


----------



## DJHJR86

Hope Rollins' foot feels better.


----------



## Kabraxal

You fucking slimy heel... I LOVE IT!


----------



## DoubtGin

Rollins you asshole :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire

LOL Seth, poor guy. What did you expect from Lesnar?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fuck him up Brock


----------



## AnalBleeding

shouldnt he have been counted out?

the ref rang the bell


----------



## A-C-P

Seth's laugh :rollins


----------



## Amber B

:lmao


----------



## Frico

The title looked right at home with Seth. Even better with the Mania outfit. :banderas


----------



## Insomnia

:banderas


----------



## King Gimp

OH SHIT


----------



## 20083

J & J security :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KILL BORK,KILL!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

No match, but a great segment.

Perfect.


----------



## gamegenie




----------



## Arthurgos

Freaking love that he played it his long just to gloat basically


----------



## Matt84

I wanted this match! Damn! What a coward!


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Yeah cause they were gonna do that match an hour into Raw...okay then.


----------



## Headliner

Kinda figured this would happen.


----------



## Marcos 25063

AWESOME :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Edge 2.0


----------



## Erik.

Rollins is legit. He belongs.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

RIP Booker T


----------



## Oakesy

Brock is going to kill you...


----------



## un_pretti_er

Wow someone needs to make that suplex to kick to stare into a gif


PLEASE


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Booker might be dead.


----------



## TJC93

Booker is dead looooooooooooooooool


----------



## Alex DeLarge

LESNAR FUCKING SHIT UP!!! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

Rollins fighting back a little bit until he realized it was worthless was a nice touch.

Jesus Christ Lesnar snapped. God I love this feud!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

HAHAHAHHAHAH COLE


----------



## dan the marino

Christ, why can't they book Lesnar to be like this every time he shows up? Instead they literally pay him to stand around while Heyman talks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao He got cole


----------



## A-C-P

Apparently Lesnar hates the commentary team to :ha


----------



## Chrome

Bork goin' ham! :mark:


----------



## skynetwins1990

I love it!!!! Seth is the man!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO F5 TO MICHAEL COLE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Brock's going on a rampage lmao


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Cowardly smug Rollins ha ha......

That ankle seems fine to me as he runs away! Hahaha


----------



## Headliner

:mark:mark:mark:


----------



## Amber B

Oh my god
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

This is the best.

A Yes chant! :lmao


----------



## Furious

Knew this match wouldn't happen. Brock is a monster.


----------



## AnalBleeding

HOLY SHIT

LESNAR JUST PICKED UP THE DAMN ANNOUNCE TABLE AND FLIPPED IT ON COLE AND KING HAHAHA

COMMENTARY IS DEAD NOW


----------



## Con27

RIP Booker. Killed by a flying announce table.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

F5 on Cole!!! DO IT YEAH


----------



## King Gimp

HE JUST KILLED COLE :lol


----------



## chargebeam

Amazing!!!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

He killed Booker T!!! You bastard!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Outta his shoe hahahahahaha


----------



## -XERO-

*Brock be like*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:heston at Brock killing Bradshaw, Booker, J&J Security and Cole.

BORK SMASH! :lelbrock


----------



## bjnelson19705

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

The beast has snapped


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hahaha.

Fucking hell, this is great.


----------



## Tommy-V

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

lmao.

Love Brock so much. I think he killed Booker and Lawler.


----------



## Medicaid

yoooooooooooooooooo!!!!! this is an amazing raw! a lot better than post-wm last year.


----------



## Gretchen

JBL next please.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Wanna turn face?

fuck up cole.


----------



## Kabraxal

No title match.. BUT FUCK YES! YES YES YES YES YES! Jesus fuck this raw!


----------



## DJHJR86

I officially love Brock Lesnar now.


----------



## Hydra

HOLY SHIT......BROCK ON THE LOOSE!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

He F5'd cole out his shoes :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Brock's a fucking beast!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Based Brock kills Cole !!!! :mark: :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I don't think you should be able to have the strength to role out of the ring that fast after an F5 hahahah


----------



## hou713

BROCK AS A FACE IS BEST FOR BUSINESS :mark: :brock


----------



## Batz

Everybody gonna die!!!


----------



## finalnight

He F5'ed Cole out of his shoes.


----------



## kakashi101

Hope they sue the shit out WWE lmao


----------



## gamegenie

Shit just got real.


----------



## King Gimp

HE KILLED COLE :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

KuritaDavion said:


> Brock does not look happy.
> 
> J&J, I feel for you if you get anywhere near Brock.


Yup.


----------



## ItsDenton

Best raw ever, fuck Michael Cole


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, he F5'ed Cole. XD


----------



## Abisial

Dear god the screech.


----------



## The Absolute

:ti Brock gives no fucks right now. Give the bitch Steph an F5 while you're at it.


----------



## all in all...

this is a great man


----------



## Furious

Knew this match wouldn't happen. Brock is a monster. He is destroying everyone.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Brock just killed Seth,Joey,Jamie,Booker,Camera man and Booker within 2 minutes!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Yo he got F-5'd outta his shoes :maury


----------



## X Spectrum

I absolutely loved the F5 on Michael Cole.


----------



## hng13

Brock fucking going postal. Love it!!!

:mark:


----------



## witchblade000

Greatest moment of the year! Cole has been F5'd!


----------



## Oakesy

Lesnar hasn't done anywhere enough of this legit ass beating since he came back to the 'E


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Cowardly smug Rollins ha ha......

That ankle seems fine to me as he runs away! Hahaha


BY GOD GET THAT CAMERA MAN DOWN!

:jr


----------



## Bad For Business

Thank you Brock, i think everyone's wanted to do that


----------



## TakerFan4Life

LMFAO BROCK DONE LOST HIS MIND!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This one of the greatest moments on raw to see cole get his ass dropped finally!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

guess this is how they write Lesnar off TV until SS


----------



## Headliner

:mark:mark:mark::mark:mark:mark:


----------



## Loose Reality

F5 steph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Well, he put him down.


----------



## Amber B

The fucking best :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lesnar going APESHIT!


----------



## markdeez33

That was the ultimate dick tease ughhhhhh

Damn you Little Selfie!


----------



## mattheel

couple of things.

1)Rollins has DA LOOK. He looks like an absolute star. 
2)That German Suplex land! :mark:
3)I want them to book Seth like less of a Coward, but this is one time its appropriate. Brock is not fuckin around.


----------



## CJohn3:16

FUCKERY :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lesnar buried the commentators lol


----------



## Matt84

This some bull


----------



## un_pretti_er

HELL YEAH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And that's how they write Brock off for months.


----------



## jcmmnx

Fucking lame ass angle.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Brock Lesnar is the baddest motherfucker of all time. OF ALL FUCKING TIME!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke

I'm tired of hearing her voice.. and Heyman bout to be F-5'd


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Booker smiling.


----------



## SovereignVA

LOLL HE KILLED THE COMMENTARY TEAM.


----------



## chargebeam

This is fucking epic. OMG. :mark:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

It is KEN SHAMBROCK!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

See you at Summerslam


----------



## AnalBleeding

RIP J&J SECURITY
RIP COLE
RIP BOOKER T
RIP KING
RIP CAMERA MAN

Brock is the fuking greatest of all time!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

YES HE KILLED THAT FUCKED MICHAEL COLE!!!!


----------



## hng13

Lesnar just did to the commentary team what we've wanted to do for years lol.

He should get on commentary for every match for the rest of the night lmao. Get that man a headset, Bah Gawd!!!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## all in all...

LOL that guiy with the lesnar head in the front row


----------



## JoMoxRKO

YES HE KILLED THAT FUCKER MICHAEL COLE!!!!


----------



## Lok

Lesnar went full BEAST mode!


----------



## Batz

This is great TV


----------



## Shadowcran

Put him down, Brock!


----------



## King Gimp

HE KILLED COLE :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

Thank you Brock, i think everyone's wanted to do that


----------



## Lennon

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## AnalBleeding

RIP J&J SECURITY
RIP COLE
RIP BOOKER T
RIP KING
RIP CAMERA MAN

Brock is the fuking greatest of all time!


----------



## Redzero

LOL at them hiding Roman from this crowd. It's clear as day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:heston at Brock killing Bradshaw, Booker, J&J Security and Cole.

BORK SMASH! :lelbrock


----------



## TakerFan4Life

LMFAO BROCK DONE LOST HIS MIND!!


----------



## xNECROx

TV-14 again please. Every night like this, please.


----------



## Erik.

What a segment, amazing.


----------



## Furious

Brock just destroyed everyone. I knew the match wasn't happening.


----------



## geomon

Brock just gave us a silent RAW. lol!


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lesnar buried the commentators lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brock killed the Booker and the camera man was just collateral damage in his rampage.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lesnar going APESHIT!


----------



## Amber B

That segment was everything.


----------



## The Absolute

Holy shit. Is anybody else JUST NOW getting back into the site or is it just me? Brock crashed the damn forum.


----------



## DoubtGin

Brock killed this forum as well.


----------



## -XERO-

*EVERYBODY DIED!* (EVEN THIS FORUM FOR A WHILE)


----------



## Joseph92

Brock broke the website!


----------



## Tommy-V

THAT WAS INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

THAT WAS MAD


----------



## Undertakerowns

Brock killed the servers!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh finally someone who will call the raw match how it should be called.

too bad we didnt have Graves on color he is great too.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Lesnar crashed the forum! 

and Mizdow got his own titantron!


----------



## killacamt

Amber B said:


> That segment was everything.


yes it was


----------



## KuritaDavion

Best segment in years.

Unfortunately now we get black Michael Cole on commentary.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Damn Lesner killed everyone and the forums too!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Lesnar killed the forum. :lol


----------



## tommo010

Brock killed Cole then killed the forum :brock


----------



## RobsYourUncle

Brock is the greatest fucking man that ever lived.


----------



## Bret Hart

BORK SMASH!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lesnar destroyed the commentators. Please get new ones for good.


----------



## all in all...

mizdow with an enormous pop


----------



## bjnelson19705

The forum has been resurrected.


----------



## Stone Hot

Brock killed WF too


----------



## Oakesy

Lesnar crashed the servers :lol


----------



## DG89

*Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

HE KILLED COMMENTARY!!!

:booklel :cole :jbl


----------



## finalnight

That was one hell of a forum crash. Btw Cody looked like Mr. Sinister with his entrance outfit.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Brock killed Cole, JBL, Booker, the cameraman and the IWC all in one swoop.


----------



## hng13

Damn son, Lesnar was legit in that segment. Miz vs. Mizdow feud to really kick off during this match somehow?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Brock causing the forum to crash :mj2


----------



## MANIC_

Brock didn't get his rematch so he attacked Cole, Booker, JBL, a camera man and the internet :lmao :lmao


----------



## The_Great_One21

Best RAW in years so far.

Please WWE, don't fuck this up. Get Sting and Taker out there too and make it one for the ages.


----------



## almostfamous

Saxton just mumbling to himself.


----------



## BotchSpecialist

Undertakerowns said:


> Brock killed the servers!


F5 has never been more appropriate than when Brock killed the site. >


----------



## chargebeam

Did Brock kill the WF servers too?


----------



## CaptainLantern77

The thing with Mizdow/Sandow now he's on his own he needs a different gimmick, but the Mizdow gimmick is what got him so over in the 1st place!


----------



## Vox Machina

Lesnar destroyed Cole, JBL, Booker, cameraman, and Wrestling Forum.

:krillin


----------



## JoMoxRKO

YESSSS! HE KILLED THAT FUCKER MICHAEL COLE!!! :kemba

GOAT segment!

And stephanie mcmahon GOAT female heel "I OWN THAT SON OF A BITCH"


----------



## AnalBleeding

that was hilarious, that fan yelling "thank god ur here" to the paramedic as he arrived on the scene of the bodies laying everywhere

he literally murdered everyone, i dont even think he meant to flip the announce table. he looked shocked when it fell over as he picked it up....

RIP everyone

if only the paramedic got F5d too.

Brock is the greatest ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Why is he still Mizdow?


----------



## X Spectrum

Maybe this is their way of making the old commentators go and get new ones?

Nah, that'd be too good. Anyway, the should had a color commentator to Saxton, I don't think he alone can't do it.


----------



## Nine99

I got home to the Lesnar and Rollins "match" and Lesnar tantrum. 

What happened before this? Someone please fill me in.


----------



## Erik.

I was hoping we may have got JR. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Brock Lesnar broke RAW. Repeat...Brock Lesnar broke RAW. That was the best carnage segment in the history of wrestling. And the hilarious nods to the internet with him KILLING MICHAEL COLE and the terrible announce team to a thunderous pop.


----------



## deathslayer

A show with no stupid jokes :mark: Best Raw contender!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Anywho, Brock just killed 6 people


----------



## TJC93

Boring Saxton


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Why couldn't they have Renee out there commentating as well?


----------



## elo

Brock now officially a tweener, smart move......shame that will be the end of him for a while, awesome sign off segment though.


----------



## The Absolute

This new commentator sucks by himself though.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting

That was fucking great!! Brock should have F-5'd Steph on the ramp!! Now we don't have to hear fucking Cole.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

The Absolute said:


> Holy shit. Is anybody else JUST NOW getting back into the site or is it just me? Brock crashed the damn forum.


Me too. I think one of his victims was a mod. 

 now we're stuck with this guy on commentary ....I miss Cole !!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The forum fucking crashed! Brock conquered the forum! :lmao*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

How incredible would it be if that meant that jbl, cole and booker weren't commentators anymore, and they brought up other ones.


----------



## Phaedra

Brock F-5'ed the forum ... holy fucking shit.

Stephanie owns that son of a bitch .... like seriously ... holy shit man.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Cant we just have no commentary? Saxton is lost on his own


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Need that gif of Cole and his shoe. :cole


----------



## CJohn3:16

The forum died for me. Holy shit Lesnar.

And has Mizdow taken over Miz's gimmick?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Lesnar killed wrestlingforum.com. What a beast


----------



## hng13

*Re: RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*



The Absolute said:


> Holy shit. Is anybody else JUST NOW getting back into the site or is it just me? Brock crashed the damn forum.


Dude same here.


----------



## KingLobos

Byron Saxton fucking sucks.

In 5 months before Summerslam Stephanie will magically be like


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Brock is a beast in every way!


----------



## Kabraxal

To think.. if they wanted we could get this EVERY WEEK.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

I read rumors that HHH was quote, "putting the full court press" on JR to bring him back as a commentator, so maybe this is the angle to do it?


----------



## MANIC_

So is Saxton really in the process of making me miss that shitty commentating team we always bitch about?

He's just sitting there mumbling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yeah, Mike! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## KingCosmos

HHHbkDX said:


> Brock Lesnar is the baddest motherfucker of all time. OF ALL FUCKING TIME!!!!!


 Cain bitch. Overeem, even Again Carwin rocked his ass.


----------



## VIPER

GOD DAMMIT I LOVE WWE FOR THE MOMENT roud


----------



## TheJack

*Re: RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582714920862507008
:laugh:


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*

RHODES SCHOLARS REUNION


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*



almostfamous said:


> Saxton just mumbling to himself.


Mike Tenay has more enthusiasm in his sleep. Is JR in the back? Vince? God help me, Lawler?


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

It's the RAW after Mania. Roman Reigns is not champion hallelujah. Brock Lesnar is more pissed then he has ever been. It has been explosive I enjoyed it.


----------



## 20083

Was hoping for JR. Got Byron :lol


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Not even five minutes in & Saxton needs to be take off of commentary...NOW. He literally mumbled throughout most of the match & the horrible commentary that I could understand was so terrible it was actually distracting.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Saxton > Cole. Just get Renee out there with him


----------



## birthday_massacre

X Spectrum said:


> Maybe this is their way of making the old commentators go and get new ones?
> 
> Nah, that'd be too good. Anyway, the should had a color commentator to Saxton, I don't think he alone can't do it.


Yeah its not going well, he is much better when he has Graves with him doing color.


----------



## Trifektah

Jobberdust!


----------



## Arcade

I rather hear Saxton commentate by himself than hearing the regular Raw commentary.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Saxton sounding like it's a funeral out there. Way too somber. Some guys got attacked, no one died.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

*Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

Did BORK LASER just go and fuck shit up on the announce team?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Miz remind of Tim Heidecker.


----------



## Furious

What a night so far!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I wonder if anyone gave Cole his shoe back to him


----------



## Tommy-V

That was the segment of the year and nothing can top it.


----------



## Necrodomus

Vince get out there and help brian he sucks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That Real World Miz


----------



## TKOK

Brock f5'd the forum too.


----------



## SovereignVA

Lesnar killing the commentary team and the camera crew was so legitimate.

I hope we get more of Rollins though.


----------



## Joseph92

Is Saxton even there??? Why is he not talking??


----------



## Danjo1986

Wake UP BYRON!


----------



## MoneyStax

Saxton just standing there, talking to himself awkwardly after Brock murdered the entire commentary team. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WF was f5'ed by Bork :mark:


----------



## richyque

THE BEST RAW IN OVER A DECADE FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## zxLegionxz

HOLYYYYY SHIT LESNAR IS JUST FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SAXTON > THE OTHER 3 FUCKERS


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Mizdow needs his own gimmick


----------



## 20083

*Re: RAW AFTER MANIA 3/30/2015*



Vårmakos said:


> RHODES SCHOLARS REUNION


:lol


----------



## Reaper

Bork Lazer destroyed WF ... and even my computer has slowed down.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

AyrshireBlue said:


> Cant we just have no commentary? Saxton is lost on his own


Well his colleagues just got killed/destroyed by Brock and he has now clue if they're okay.


----------



## hng13

Can't the NXT guys come do commentary? My goodness man, Saxton.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I want Graves doing commentary for good.


----------



## Irish Jet

This commentator has no idea what to do. :lmao

It would be better for him to sit in silence.

Brock's write off was glorious. That cameraman. A pure "stop he's already dead" moment.


----------



## dan the marino

Brock killed the announce team and the cameraman and the forum.

I'll take Byron over the three stooges any day (no hate Booker).


----------



## thingstoponder

Can some recap the first hour and 3 mins? I started watching when Brock was beating up JJ.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Imagine not having Sting on RAW.

Evn in their best night in years they fuck up.


----------



## Headliner

Sorry for the site going down.

Anyway, I really do hate how Steph gets to talk to anyone anyway she wants with no payoff. Hopefully Brock F-5's her when he returns.


----------



## Undertakerowns

What is the main event going to be? You think Roman will face Cena/


----------



## Jerichoholic274

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Saxton > Cole. Just get Renee out there with him


Fuck that. Get Renee in bed with me.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

handing out f5 like its flyers


----------



## NasNYG567

I hope someone joins Byron after the break


----------



## kariverson

Brock even killed the forum!!! Damn, bye commentary! You won't be missed.


----------



## Bret Hart

What the fuck, they're going to show last nights segment?


----------



## Godway

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

That segment was written, directed, and signed by the internet. Amazing.


----------



## legendfan97

*Ref telling Miz something* 

Look at the Audience. 

*Me* 

WHA!?


----------



## Shadowcran

Did anyone else get cut out on the server? Took me forever to get back...Great Raw , best in probably 3 years so far.


----------



## Random Reigns

Is everyone ok? Who left out of here in a stretcher??


----------



## Nine99

Shiiiiii


----------



## mjames74

Leonard F5'd the god damn forums. 

Fist time I've seen a crash here in a looooooooong time.


----------



## TheBkMogul

Byron sounds scared to death out there.


----------



## Arthurgos

Is this Sting stuff on the Network last minute? I thought we were getting a Jericho's podcast with Cena.


----------



## ItsDenton

#BrockTheInternet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So, that's how they're going to write Brock off for months at a time.

Can't blame WWE. That isn't on them. Oh well. Rollins and Brock could have had a GREAT match on PPV.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

BRING BACK OUT BROCK FOR THE LAST 10 MINS AND HAVE HIM TAKE ON THE ENTIRE ROSTER


----------



## Reaper

Wow .. Byron been given massive responsibility here.


----------



## Bad For Business

Byron needs to speak up, i can barely hear him


----------



## DG89

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

It would be amazing if this was some sort of regime change with all of the NXT wrestlers debuting *fingers crossed for Finn Balor and Charlotte tonight* what if they were bringing Byron Saxton and maybe Corey Graves for commentary on RAW?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fell asleep before Raw started. We're gonna have a WWE title match? Only tuned in 5 minutes and commentary sound bored as fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lesnar is the star.

Bizzaro world WWE.


----------



## Joseph92

Why is Saxton so quiet?? Talk! Say something!


----------



## JC00

Do really need to see that boring segment again?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I survived the Brock Lesnar server crash of 2015


----------



## tor187

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*



THANOS said:


> I read rumors that HHH was quote, "putting the full court press" on JR to bring him back as a commentator, so maybe this is the angle to do it?


Huge, if true. Where did you hear this?


----------



## Erik.

JR hasn't tweeted for 4 hours... Get out there Jim.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

That was damn awesome!:mark:


----------



## Nut Tree

Byron Saxton was talking like he wasnt prepared. I mean, this is Kayfabe. How in the hell are you not prepared to call a short match?


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

As awesome as it was to see that(and it was fucking awesome) the rest of this show isn't going to be as good now with just Saxton on his own. There is no excitement from him, just a sombre tone. Brings it down a notch IMO.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I seriously want Putin to answer Cena's challenge :ti rides in on a bear karate chops Cena and wins the US belt hahaha :maury


----------



## Joff

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

FUCK MAGGLE COLE

ILU BORK <3 :kiss


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

John Cena's open challenge to be answered by.....Samoa Joe?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> Sorry for the site going down.
> 
> Anyway, I really do hate how Steph gets to talk to anyone anyway she wants with no payoff. Hopefully Brock F-5's her when he returns.


Well if they do that mixed tag at WM 32 that ends there, and notice how once she suspended Brock she talked and walked backwards at the same time. She ain't no fool.


----------



## Bambambryan

Lot of pressure on Saxton right now with a one person commentary team. They really pushing the NXT talent even the commentators are coming from NXT tonight


----------



## Chrome

Lesnar F5'ing Cole crashed the servers. :wow


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Jesus Saxton SPEAK UP for fucks sake!


----------



## jbhutto

Let Bo Dallas troll Reigns lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Headliner said:


> Sorry for the site going down.
> 
> Anyway, I really do hate how Steph gets to talk to anyone anyway she wants with no payoff. Hopefully Brock F-5's her when he returns.


Bitch is too scared to even take a armbar :ha


----------



## wkc_23

I'm just now being able to post on here, ever since what based brock did.. He's the real MVP.. Breaking the damn internet and stuff.


----------



## gamegenie

I want Stephanie to get suplexed to Hades.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

I'd pay to see Brock destroy things for 3 hours
Seriously
Just line the jobbers up and watch the ratings soar


----------



## Lok

Oh the forums is back


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Sandow/Cody was... well... weird. Crowd was into it, work was solid but that weak ass commentary by Saxton just took away any benefit a lack of commentary would have. 

Interesting they're keeping Sandow as Mizdow... frankly, I just want him to keep the theme. Miz can get the rest of it but this feud should start taking off now. Miz attacks Mizdow but hopefully they have some promos as that's both their strong suits.


----------



## Redzero

Keep hiding Roman.


----------



## bmp487

Hopefully Saxton's timidity was just to sell the devastation of what just happened, and hopefully they bring more commentators out to call the rest of this great Raw.


----------



## TommyRich

It's funny how before Wrestlemania a lot of people wanted Brock gone, now all of a sudden he's GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Arthurgos said:


> Is this Sting stuff on the Network last minute? I thought we were getting a Jericho's podcast with Cena.


Jericho's podcast with Cena will happen next week.


----------



## Erik.

Z. Kusano said:


> Fell asleep before Raw started. We're gonna have a WWE title match? Only tuned in 5 minutes and commentary sound bored as fuck


So far you've missed the best Raw of the last 10 years. Bryan/Ziggler pulled off a MOTY contender, you missed Brock go HAM and fuck everything up including killing all the commentators and a cameraman as well as killing the WF Servers, Byron Saxton is commentating alone. No title match. Kalisto owned shit.

Enjoy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Z. Kusano said:


> Fell asleep before Raw started. We're gonna have a WWE title match? Only tuned in 5 minutes and commentary sound bored as fuck


Saxon got throw out there with the commentary table destroyed. he didnt have his notes plus I'm sure he is not used to Vince talking in his ear for the whole match. 

Im sure he will get better, he is pretty good on NXT. He needs someone on color though. Only Joey Styles can do solo commentary ha


----------



## Shadowcran

Hell, Big Slow isn't worth a shit in the ring anymore, put him out there to help Saxxton out. 

Btw, Saxxton is pretty damned good in case nobody has been noticing in the past couple of months.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Turns out Byron Saxton is the black Gordon Solie. Dull doesn't come close to describing him on commentary.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dean heel turn on Roman to end RAW. Calling it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

That f5 on Cole was beautiful :banderas


----------



## bjnelson19705

Headliner said:


> Sorry for the site going down.
> 
> Anyway, I really do hate how Steph gets to talk to anyone anyway she wants with no payoff. Hopefully Brock F-5's her when he returns.


I would love it if that happened at the end of the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Raw is great tonight! Better archive it, this may never happen again!


----------



## Phaedra

holy shit, like Byron is just like me right now, fucking speechless ... we're in shock. I still fucking can't, it was one of those moments where you and watching with your hand over your mouth, I mean cole getting f5'ed was awesome but the cameraman ... like lol, i was starting to think he was about to pick a kid up out of the crowd lol.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

Yes, but missed the raw thread..


----------



## PunkShoot

Sexton needs graves to help the kid out there


----------



## wkc_23

RIP MAGGLE (1968-2015)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## deathslayer

I want Ambrose =(


----------



## X Spectrum

Ain't JR contracted to New Japan or something?


----------



## gamegenie

Headliner said:


> Sorry for the site going down.
> 
> Anyway, I really do hate how Steph gets to talk to anyone anyway she wants with no payoff. Hopefully Brock F-5's her when he returns.


I wish wrestling was real in a sense that it wasn't owned by McMahons. 


Brock would come back with Chyna to fucking cripple Stephanie and I'd be happy.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Brock Lesnar is such a savage!

So glad he resigned with WWE this dude IS entertainment.


----------



## DJHJR86

FWIW, I live in the Baltimore area and they just showed a local Payback advertisement and it was all about people getting revenge, and it showed a ton of Reigns/Rollins stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TommyRich said:


> It's funny how before Wrestlemania a lot of people wanted Brock gone, now all of a sudden he's GOAT


If Brock did something like that on every Raw instead of just standing there and letting Heyman cut a promo then more people wouldnt have said they wanted him gone.


----------



## TNA is Here

BORK has to answer Cena's US title challenge.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Saxon looks like a deer in head lights.


----------



## Headliner

Créole Heat said:


> Bitch is too scared to even take a armbar :ha


Right that had me fucked up last night. She popped all that shit and basically got away free while Triple H took the bump for her.

That's one thing we can say about Vince. He's always willing to "get his" when it's time.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

I still have a boner because of Brock and the Lucha Dragons.

What an amazing 2 days of wrestling we've gotten


----------



## connormurphy13

:bahgawd save us


----------



## Simply Flawless

Chrome said:


> Lesnar F5'ing Cole crashed the servers. :wow


Lesnar's such a fucking badass the entire WF server crashed in fear of getting F5'd too

:ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:LOL


----------



## KingLobos

The Rock hit Stephanie plenty of times in the AE. WTF is with WWE rewriting history.


----------



## Arthurgos

TommyRich said:


> It's funny how before Wrestlemania a lot of people wanted Brock gone, now all of a sudden he's GOAT


No one wanted him gone people just hated the fact he was not on often but he has been around a lot since RR which is when he started getting chants.


----------



## Abisial

Saxton is just stumbling up there....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Vegeta is so over.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

I was going to say I wouldn't go that far... but I couldn't think of any comparison. 

Why the fuck can't they write this well every week?


----------



## Nut Tree

He's nervous...has to be


----------



## Jerichoholic274

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean heel turn on Roman to end RAW. Calling it.


the crowd would cheer the heel man.

I really would like to see it though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Rock's face when Ronda takes down HHH :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

Byron Saxton is such garbage :lel


----------



## geomon

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


This is the best thing I've seen in years.


----------



## teawrecks

I wish Good Old JR would come back tonight, seems like a good time with the commentary team destroyed...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

Booker got squashed by that table.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Attention Everyone,

There will be a funeral held tomorrow for Cole, Booker, King, Camera Man, J&J Security, The Flying Announce Table and The Fan Who Had A Heart Attack Over it All tomorrow. It will be good for you all to attend this memorial service.


----------



## HelloLadies1482

Never been a fan of Brock. I just saw him F5 Cole's shoe off of his foot. New Brock fan. hahahaha


----------



## bjnelson19705

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean heel turn on Roman to end RAW. Calling it.


I would love to see how Dean would be as a crazier heel.


----------



## TakerFan4Life

ShowStopper said:


> And that's how they write Brock off for months.


Exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## Brandough

Saxton sounds nervous


----------



## hng13

Man, Steph needs that comeuppance so bad. Hope Brock's not done for the night. 

I wonder what we're gonna hear from Taker tonight. Also, where the hell is Roman? I wonder if they're gonna sell that ass whoopin he got last night lol.


----------



## nwoblack/white

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

I havnt been WWE fan in years but I have to say raw has been awesome so far...

I hope the WWE is heading in a new direction, maybe get some older fans back like myself.


----------



## J&JSecurity

That should sort out the shaky camera man thanks Brock >


----------



## kariverson

Redzero said:


> Keep hiding Roman.


Why? What's the reason to boo him now? He lost!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

So....is Byron just going to call the show for the rest of the night?


----------



## TheBusiness

Brock Lesnar has been on another level all 2015, the best thing going right now by far.

Raw so far :clap :clap


----------



## Mikecala98

If Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler came out to finish the night on commentary this will go down as the best Raw of all time.


----------



## Erik.

Who cares about this!?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

they should have check there forecast I bet they wasn't exspecting a F5 tornado F5 city bitch I want my rematch you wouldn't like me if I don't get my rematch puny civilian


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Dubbletrousers

Dear god Saxton is actually worse than Cole.


----------



## richyque

Byron looks like he is a metrosexual.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight

Why hasn't Byron flipped the table back over yet? :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Did anyone see the Bullet Club hat?


----------



## Laser Rey

HOW ARE THESE BOREFESTS YOUR BACKUP COMMENTATORS?!?!

Nice bullpen you've developed there, Vince.


----------



## The Absolute

Can we get somebody out there with Saxton? I will literally accept anybody (besides Lawler).


----------



## Broddie

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

For the taking out of the much maligned WWE commentary team Brock Lesnar is now the GOAT. Sorry Macho Man you're now number 2. So glad he signed back. They're finally going all out with booking Post-UFC Lesnar as the dude with the Austin Attitude & Goldberg physique. The quintessential pro wrestler. This dude is about to save this company.


----------



## Chrome

Poor Byron gotta commentate Raw all by himself. :lol


----------



## Godway

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Enjoy it now. This is always the only truly GREAT RAW experience of the year.


----------



## Oakesy

This is why keeping Brock was such a great decision, why couldn't they have him kick ass more often rather than just stand there and say nothing?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Brock lesnar is fast becoming the best to have ever done it


----------



## Erik.

kariverson said:


> Why? What's the reason to boo him now? He lost!


because he still sucks? We can boo who the fuck we want.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jerichoholic274 said:


> the crowd would cheer the heel man.
> I really would like to see it though.


They would want that. They allowed Ryback to get cheered attacking Cena and Brock as well. Both the night after Mania.

Either Dean turns on Roman or the other way.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That Brock Lesnar segment was the greatest thing I've seen so far in 2015! :lol :lol*


----------



## deathslayer

bjnelson19705 said:


> I would love to see how Dean would be as a crazier heel.


All he needs is a fork.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting

That fat guy crying cause Batista won the rumble last year is sitting behind what was once JBL's seat. Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Headliner said:


> Right that had me fucked up last night. She popped all that shit and basically got away free while Triple H took the bump for her.
> 
> That's one thing we can say about Vince. He's always willing to "get his" when it's time.


She reminds of the pretty ratchet girls who talk all kinds of shit then have they fat and ugly friends do the fighting


----------



## Donnie

anti-bully have brock kill bitches seems legit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Save us from a great match? Why? :draper2


*You were saying :jordan*


----------



## Headliner

And now they wanna show Stephanie in BE A STAR

:lmao

WWE: FOOLERY NEVER STOPS


----------



## bjnelson19705

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## geomon

Put Dean on commentary or better yet, Jericho.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Be A Star..."
"Now take off those costumes of 80s stars or lose your front row hundred dollar seats!"


----------



## hng13

Phaedra said:


> holy shit, like Byron is just like me right now, fucking speechless ... we're in shock. I still fucking can't, it was one of those moments where you and watching with your hand over your mouth, I mean cole getting f5'ed was awesome but the cameraman ... like lol, i was starting to think he was about to pick a kid up out of the crowd lol.


A little kid in Cena gear getting F-5'd out of the arena would make this the greatst RAW of all fucking time bar none lol


----------



## Bad For Business

The audio balance is horrible, the music is too loud, i can barely hear any talking


----------



## PunkShoot

Saxton is nervous, give the guy a chance.

Get graves out there to help him out


----------



## KuritaDavion

Erik. said:


> Who cares about this!?


Got to give Vince time to yell at Byron to speak up or he's going to make him worse than the New Day.


----------



## wkc_23

Best RAW in forever!


----------



## FITZ

Why are they showing this? Do you think that they were backstage and someone said, "This show has been TOO good!" so they went and did this.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Lesner get back out there! You forgot an announcer!


----------



## deathslayer

Corey Graves should have debut as commentator.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

There goes WWE sucking their own dicks again....


----------



## Joseph92

Dubbletrousers said:


> Dear god Saxton is actually worse than Cole.


On Smackdown he is pretty entertaining. Maybe he is bad tonight because he is out there by himself?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

I honestly think Brocks' tantrum was the most entertaining thing he's done since coming back with the solo exception of the Lesnar/Punk match.

Is it really that hard to book Lesnar like that when he's on RAW? Surely it makes more sense to do that instead of paying him to stand around while Heyman talks?


----------



## Hawkke

Damn someone at least get Saxton a functional chair.. he looks like Big E watching a title match in the back :lol


----------



## WhyMe123

Oakesy said:


> This is why keeping Brock was such a great decision, why couldn't they have him kick ass more often rather than just stand there and say nothing?


Soccer moms, ,5yr olds and the metro's don't like it.


----------



## elo

Vince really needs to hurry up and get someone out there with Saxton, viewers will start channel surfing if it's just recaps and Saxton for 20 mins......I am.


----------



## birthday_massacre

hng13 said:


> Man, Steph needs that comeuppance so bad. Hope Brock's not done for the night.
> 
> I wonder what we're gonna hear from Taker tonight. Also, where the hell is Roman? I wonder if they're gonna sell that ass whoopin he got last night lol.


Rock and Rousey vs HHH and Steph at summerslam.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

I've said it before, I'll say it again. This company is horrible when it comes to sending messages

We just watched Brock bully and beat up bystanding commentators, managers, and camera men.

Then we get a DON'T BE A BULLY BE A STAR thing.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

BTW guys, here's a video of Ronda Rousey breaking a guys rib


----------



## HiddenViolence

Boring.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Saxton and Graves should be the commentators from this point forward.


----------



## Phoenix rising

I'll lose it if finn balor answers Cenas challenge. I hope it happens


----------



## Nut Tree

haha WWE is correcting Saxton right now. Thats why you've had three segments of nothing. This raw is lame


----------



## DG89

I would rather have Byron Saxton who is slightly dull, than the absolute morons of Cole, JBL and Booker.

You've complained for years about this commentary guys, don't you fucking dare start shitting on it again when they finally change it (if only for 1 night)


----------



## DJHJR86

Michael Cole is now dead according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

AXELMANIA BITCHES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Saxton is terrible, sadly. Yikes.


----------



## bmp487

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingCosmos

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock lesnar is fast becoming the best to have ever done it


Lol by only doing duplexes and going crazy on cameraman which has been done millions of times before


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*



> Dave Meltzer noted that WWE is putting the "full court press" on Jim Ross to get him back into the fold with the company. Triple H tweeted something during the NXT show in San Jose when they were chanting for Ross, who was ringside, that made it sound like they're trying to bring him back on. In what role is unclear.
> 
> source: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/3...nda-rousey-undertaker-steve-austin-wwe-issues


: hmmmm?


----------



## Erik.

Neville debut incoming I imagine..


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Axel still thinks Axelmania is running wild brother. Incoming NXT superstar


----------



## bjnelson19705

Axel is baxel.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Please let Balor or Neville face Axel.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

AXTREME RULES


----------



## Hawkke

#AxtremeRules !!


----------



## Stone Hot

Neville!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010

Here's Neville :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssssssssssss


----------



## The Absolute

Neville!


----------



## chargebeam

MOTHERFUCKING NEVILLE!!!!!


----------



## Amber B

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

HERE.
WE.
GO!


----------



## Gretchen

FUCK YEAH NEVILLE


----------



## King Gimp

NEVILLE!


----------



## Roman Empire

Axtreme Rules lol. Here's Neville!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok

Here he is!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor vs Cena confirmed now.


----------



## DG89

FUCKING NEVILLE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING DON!


----------



## Lien

YES!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Axelmaniacs :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding

*RIP Entire Cast of Raw*

Anyone know where the funeral service for Cole, Booker, King, J&J Security, Camera Man and the fan who had a heart attack until the paramedics arrived will be held?

fan yelling out "THANK GOD YOU GUYS ARE HERE" as paramedics arrived to the scene of bodies laying everywhere was hilarious

however, brock looked shocked when the table flipped over when he picked up the announce table. maybe didnt expect it to flip?

had this not been PG, Stephanie would have gotten an F5

I guess today hes in F5 City.


----------



## DoubtGin

so it's just NEVILLE!?


----------



## HBK 3:16

Adrian Neville!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## hng13

Adrian fucking Neville! Hell yes!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

What in ever loving Christ's name is he wearing.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

He's just "Neville"

:maury:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

NEVILLE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Donnie

MOTHERFUCKING NEVILL MOTHERFUCKING ADRIAN


----------



## Marcos 25063

Neville :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hey! Super Neville is here!


----------



## 20083

Axlemania


----------



## KuritaDavion

O................K.............................


----------



## JoMoxRKO

ADRIAN!!!!


----------



## bmp487

Good night, Axel.


----------



## deathslayer

supermouse!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Neville!!


----------



## Tommy-V

NEVILLE IS HERE!!

with a cape


----------



## cavs25

Fucking NEVILLE!!!


----------



## hou713

NEVILLE!!!!!!!! :mark: :banderas


----------



## Chrome

Hey, it's Neville. :mark:

And he's not in a Mighty Mouse costume. :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98

oh just fuck the internet is dead


----------



## TheAbsentOne

He apparently lost his first name.. like everyone else.


----------



## VIPER

OMG :Cry


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Well Neville finally make his debut and thats his gimmick the man who gravity forgot


----------



## Medicaid

Da fuck, why do a preview for him if h is debuting tonight? 

Well, just saying ... 

Still happy about this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Post-Wrestlemania young talent push has begun.


----------



## Leather Rebel

No more Adrian, just Neville. :/


----------



## Vox Machina

Adrian fucking Neville! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P

So Neville sold his first name to get promoted to the main roster?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

It's Mighty Mouse!

In all seriousness, looks like they've dropped the Adrian part.


----------



## #Mark

Adrian Neville :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

IM FUCKING DYING


----------



## DJHJR86

Starting to think that Reigns is going to challenge Cena for the US title later tonight.


----------



## elo

Dat cloak and pyro!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Neville!!!!!

UGH stupid WWE not using his first name.

come on now.


----------



## TD Stinger

*So, What Closes The Show?*

Lesnar and Rollins are done for the night. What closes? Cena? Reigns? Taker?


----------



## The_Great_One21

They are calling him just Neville :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

If you're gonna give him just one name, then why not use Pac?


----------



## TJC93

That first 30 seconds of his entrance was insane


----------



## bjnelson19705

Neville!!!!!


----------



## Abisial

Guys stop shitting on Saxton he's nervous af he's out there all alone and he's still new.


----------



## Molfino

A bit late to the party, but did Bryan really just get a jobbers entrance?....


----------



## Pacmanboi

ADRIAN FUCKING NEVILLE. THIS IS MY FAVORITE RAW IN THE PAST 10 YEARS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Neville!!!!! :mark: The Man that gravity Forgot!!!! I cant take this!!! :mark:


----------



## ItsDenton

Neville vs Axelmania 1 minute squash incoming


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

So...the best way way for the crowd to not cheer a heel is to debut an NXT guy. Well done, Vine

Fuck you.

Why do they always shorten names anyways? I'm not even mad!


----------



## Insomnia

Neville! :mark:


----------



## Deacon of Demons

That was an underwhelming pop...


----------



## Believe That

This guys ears are fucking huge tho 

Jesus


----------



## watts63

Neville, baby!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

By the way, if you're name ain't Austin Aries...you shouldn't be wearing a cape...just my opinion.


----------



## richyque

Them smarks really like nxt


----------



## Batz

Neville? Not Adrian Neville??


----------



## Roman Empire

Vårmakos said:


> IM FUCKING DYING


Wait please tell me that's still there. Amazing.


----------



## Sykova

Best Raw in a while.

NEVILLE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Just getting an AWESOME post in before neville breaks the servers.


----------



## MrWalsh

Neville and he doesn't have a shit gimmick


----------



## Oakesy

What a reaction for Neville :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

RAW became NXT tonight... all the way to commentary!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Neville getting chants, good offense and agile

:vince5 we gotta change that


----------



## Sarcasm1

Why they drop Adrian?


----------



## JohnCooley

First time I turn to this in months and I see Axel finna job to some ugly, NXT loser.


----------



## Trifektah

Oh fuck me, he got the "ONE NAME ONLY!" treatment.....


----------



## Deadman's Hand

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

*Also, Adrian Neville! :mark: :mark:*


----------



## DaRealNugget

byron saxton is literally doing nothing


----------



## barnesk9

This crowd is gonna lose its shit when the Red Arrow happens


----------



## Furious

Red arrow!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Byron is fucking murdering this


----------



## Hawkke

Apparently WWE doesn't think the crowd is smart enough to remember two names..


----------



## 20083

Here's Neville!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Z. Kusano said:


> Neville getting chants, good offense and as agile
> 
> :vince5 we gotta change that


He'll be a lower mid carder soon enough, probably.


----------



## The_Great_One21

And having no commentary has killed this show


----------



## birthday_massacre

Great showing by Neville


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well besides that entrance I loved the debut.


Someone see if Bryon has a pulse.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*

It's legit the best booking a FACE has gotten in 10 years. They're actually making someone a rebel BADASS in the aura of Steve Austin. That's what Brock is right now, a modern day combination of Austin, Goldberg, and the fucking Incredible Hulk.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This kid is talented


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Didn't get...but he's bleeding.


Contracting that roman reigns disease.


----------



## Oakesy

RED ARROW :mark: :mark:


----------



## Believe That

Why did the announcer basically tell everything that was going to happen before it did 

that was dumb


----------



## Gretchen

The future on display tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V

They took the first part of his name away.


----------



## 3ddie93

FUCK:nerd:FUCK:nerd:FUCK:nerd:FUCK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just :mark::clap Great night for NXT debuts!


----------



## Cashmere

Saxton sounds like he's at a church :lol. Speak up motherfucker! Call the match!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

HOLY GUACAMOLE - THAT KID IS AMAZING. 

NEVILLE!

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even the commentator are speechless.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Why the fuck is Saxton talking so softly? Sounds like they turned his mic down or something.


----------



## HBK 3:16

NEVILLE DEBUTING WITH A RED BANG!!! :mark:


----------



## Panzer

Why did they dump Neville's first name? That move always baffles me. Don't even care about the cape. Cape's cool actually.


----------



## almostfamous

Saxton no-selling everything. Did they prep this guy at all or just throw him out there without any warning lol. Drop a name and add a cape, but Neville looks good!


----------



## Natecore

Give him his first name back. Great debut!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

OK that was impressive


----------



## KingLobos

Neville the worst name in WWE history


----------



## Nine99

Saxton please sell Neville


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

Brock my n*gga :banderas


----------



## Chrome

:rudy @ just calling him "Neville." What is with WWE's strange hatred of first names?


----------



## Irish Jet

Seriously get someone next to Saxton. Poor guy's bombing miserably.


----------



## RiverFenix

Neville is a dumbass standalone name. Damn WWE TO HELL!


----------



## Con27

Wait, what they've dropped the Adrian?


----------



## Batz

Mighty Neville! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

I can't wait to see Neville against some of the better guys on the roster.


----------



## JC00

Why not send Graves out there with Saxton?


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Saxton sucks on commentary. I enjoy the JBL+Cole+Booker combo, good for laughs when JBL says something retarded to stay heel.


----------



## tommo010

All we need now is Balor


----------



## J&JSecurity

:buried:cry AxelMania


----------



## Shadowcran

Jesus, when you're THAT good, you don't need commentary...


----------



## MrWalsh

Neville the next jeff hardy confirmed


----------



## thingstoponder

Stop hating on Saxton guys. It's awkward as fuck commentating on Raw alone and he probably didn't know he was doing it until a few minutes before.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor vs Cena next!


----------



## DOPA

Neville looking great out there. Byron is so fucking terrible omg.


----------



## The Absolute

Cena time up next. I suspect we'll be seeing another return/debut here.


----------



## mattheel

couple of things.

1)Rollins has DA LOOK. He looks like an absolute star. 
2)Rollins getting in Brocks face? :mark: worthy
2)That German Suplex land! :mark:
3)I want them to book Seth like less of a Coward, but this is one time its appropriate. Brock is not fuckin around.

(i tried to post this earlier but WF died.)

Oh yeah. NEVILLE!!!!!!


----------



## DJHJR86

Saxton isn't a play by play guy...he feeds off of Cole on Smackdown. Give the guy a break, he's out there by himself.

Still better than Cole.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neville looks good. And I love how Cole's wiki page said that he died and was killed by Lesnar lol.


----------



## Necramonium

Welcome Adrian to the main roster, but why just Neville? Adrian Neville sounds allot better, oh well.


----------



## Marcos 25063

It's time!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## deathslayer

Solid performance from Neville, nice debut.


----------



## Amber B

Please let this mean that you don't need RVD's tired old ass anymore.
Fuck.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

That match felt very underwhelming

Hoping for Samoa Joe to debut next :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


Beautiful.

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Saxton needs some commentary partners. He is better when he is with other commentators.


----------



## kariverson

LOL Saxton commentary.

After Andrian's Flips

In a weak voice... -...He's pretty quick...


----------



## Natsuke

Byron is never this bad.

I think now that Vince is quacking in his ear, he's severely limited. I hate this.


----------



## thesukh03

Where the fuck is JR or even King?


----------



## Donnie

tonight has been fucking amazing. so going with that I'm calling Finn to be the challenger for cena


----------



## KME

Neville on it's own sounds fucking stupid haha. What's with shortening everybody's names. Just doesn't work that name. 

Love Pac, bit of a shame we didn't see anything much of him there though, near enough the exact same things he did in the NXT Showcase on Raw a while back, so not great for the casuals.

Great show so far doe.


----------



## Headliner

Neville is awesome.

Where did they get this Bryant Gumble dude from? He sounds shook as fuck.:lol


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Hate to be a buzzkill but I don't buy Neville. Fuck him.


----------



## Nine99

Get Big Show out there on commentary Saxton didn't sell Neville at all


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess they kept the superhero gimmick. 8*D


----------



## Erik.

Absolutely baffles me that they'd write off 3 commentators to just have Byron Saxton go out there and do nothing!? - Surely King is there, Regal? Anyone?


----------



## HBK 3:16

So what the hell is main eventing by the way?


----------



## TNA is Here

They really should call him Devil. The ears are like demon ears.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Maybe this is WWE's way of showing us that the show isn't any better without Michael Cole.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Ok seriously WWE....either bring someone to commentate with Saxton or just take him off commentary period. This is bad...REALLY bad. Like I said earlier, it's actually distracting & taking away from the matches with how badly he's doing right now


----------



## birthday_massacre

The_Great_One21 said:


> And having no commentary has killed this show


Id take this any time over the shit we get with the three stooges.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

I MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN NEVILLE THEME STARTED!


----------



## VIPER

Guys, If Balor comes out tonight, I am marking the fuck out like this forum has never seen before.

:lenny2


----------



## hng13

The_Great_One21 said:


> And having no commentary has killed this show


Yeah, they need somebody out there with him so bad. He's putting everybody to sleep man. Just not exciting at all on commentary. He's not even calling the damn match lol.


----------



## Oakesy

Open challenge is answered next. I'm going to say it will be someone completely out of the blue. Who we saying?


----------



## MOBELS

Loved Nevilles entrance, seems there going to be focusing on his nickname 'The Man Gravity Forgot' a lot more on the main roster.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

FFS get rid of Byron Saxton! Bring back JR, or Jesse Ventura, or Dok Hendrix or the fucking Bushwackers anybody would be better than this lifeless twat!


----------



## bmp487

For the love of fuck... please get some more people out there on commentary. I like Saxton, and I know he has an extremely tough job right now, but this shit is not cutting it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

From Michael Cole's Wikipedia page...

Death

On March 30th 2015, Brock Lesnar F5'd Michael Cole which caused massive anal bleeding. Cole died due to the blood loss.

He was only 46 dammit!


----------



## crazyrvd123

Fuck this one name shit has to stop but he looked good, got an amazing response from the crowd and didnt get given a completely shit gimmick. Hey he may have a chance on RAW.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

He sounds like one of those defenders who used to be at Man United :lmao


----------



## ThePhenomRises

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

In retrospect it IS harder to commentate by yourself.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Something tells me Dean is challenging Cena. I WILL be wrong.


----------



## MEMS

NXT is the new ECdub with the chants. 

Man I love Neville. Push the hell outta him.


----------



## Amber B

Bad For Business said:


> If you're gonna give him just one name, then why not use Pac?


You're not new to how this works. You know why.


----------



## AnalBleeding

DAILY REMINDER: Michael Cole can sell an F5 better than Roman Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## The Absolute

Byron is so fucking horrendous right now. It's almost like no one's out there.


----------



## MrWalsh

Well since I guess Jericho is replacing stone cold it pays to be a corporate stooge sometimes


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Best 1st Hour of Raw in over a decade*

If all Raws were as great as the post WM raw :banderas


----------



## Erik.

Open challenge will clearly be Rusev in my view and Lana will cost him.


----------



## Nut Tree

Obvious is an NXT guy who will challenge Cena. Or maybe a return we didn't see coming...Most likely a NXT guy


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay this SAXTON guy or whatever his name is SUCKS. Fucking soft spoken piece of crap LOL fpalm, might as well have NOBODY there...he sucks and can't stand his monotone voice

BTW, what is REIGNS gonna do tonight?


----------



## Batz

HBK 3:16 said:


> So what the hell is main eventing by the way?


Yeah anyone know what's the deal with the main event?


----------



## birthday_massacre

HBK 3:16 said:


> So what the hell is main eventing by the way?


Im hoping Fin Balors debut


----------



## wkc_23

Based Neville is finally here


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

BÁLOR TO FIGHT CENA, THIS IS THE NXT NIGHT


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I really hope Balor doesn't accept Cenas invitational. People who run into John Cena don't turn out well in the long run.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Sarcasm1 said:


> Why they drop Adrian?


Because WWE are idiots. They dropped Antonio from Cesaro, Alexander from Rusev , Langston from Big E... for whatever reason


----------



## Chrome

Byron's alright, but why the hell did they send him out there all alone? :lol


----------



## mattheel

DJHJR86 said:


> Saxton isn't a play by play guy...he feeds off of Cole on Smackdown. Give the guy a break, he's out there by himself.
> 
> Still better than Cole.


I dont think he's doing amazing, but he's doing well enough. No real complaints.


----------



## Shadowcran

And get Big slow out there for commentary. He was good on it a while back.

But don't put him in the ring...


----------



## KuritaDavion

DJHJR86 said:


> Saxton isn't a play by play guy...he feeds off of Cole on Smackdown. Give the guy a break, he's out there by himself.
> 
> Still better than Cole.


So that excuses him from sounding bored as hell? If he doesn't call everything that's one thing, dude sounds like he took a sleeping pill and it's kicking in.


----------



## bwheels8790

On the March 30th, 2015 edition of Monday Night Raw, Michael Cole was viciously attacked by Brock Lesnar after Seth Rollins had sent Brock into a state of rage by refusing him his chance at a rematch for the WWE title. Cole was pronounced dead at the scene after suffering serious anal bleeding.

From wikipedia.

I died.


----------



## cavs25

Please let it Balor to challenge Cena...


----------



## Lok

Neville is on point


----------



## ImGoingOver

Reigns will answer the challenge and become US Champ.


----------



## wkdsoul

Oakesy said:


> Open challenge is answered next. I'm going to say it will be someone completely out of the blue. Who we saying?


Samoa Joe.


----------



## chargebeam

Vince is probably in Saxon's ear, telling him to use the serious voice all the way through. Which is stupid.


----------



## TakerFan4Life

Saxton is killing matches with his commentary.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Why change his name ffs.

Not on that.


----------



## crazyrvd123

ToddsAutographs said:


> Hate to be a buzzkill but I don't buy Neville. Fuck him.


Why dont you buy him?


----------



## The_Great_One21

That Lesnar segment should have ended the show. Fell flat since then.


----------



## MEMS

Oakesy said:


> Open challenge is answered next. I'm going to say it will be someone completely out of the blue. Who we saying?


Big Show


----------



## Hammertron

TheLooseCanon said:


>


first thing I noticed last night haha.


----------



## Gretchen

Natsuke said:


> Byron is never this bad.
> 
> I think now that Vince is quacking in his ear, he's severely limited. I hate this.


He's been pretty bad on SmackDown.


----------



## Denny Crane

Who's going to be the one to answer Cena's challenge? Rusev? Jericho? I would mark out for Samoa Joe. If they want to launch him this is the crowd to do it in front of.


----------



## Ham and Egger

MrWalsh said:


> Neville the next jeff hardy confirmed


Correction. That'd be Finn Balor, breh.


----------



## almostfamous

Samoa Joe or Balor?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Can we bring Lesnar back to finish off the lone replacement commentator ?


----------



## JohnCooley

Weren't you guys crying about commentary for years? Now we get someone decent and you're still complaining. Shut up


----------



## looter

Neville my new favorite wrestler


----------



## X Spectrum

"On the March 30th, 2015 episode of Monday Night Raw, Cole was attacked by Brock Lesnar and hit with an F5 so hard it reignited the Yugoslavian civil war, which Cole then immediately resumed covering for CBS Radio.

Brock Lesnar was interviewed shortly following the death of Michael Cole, asking for his reasons behind the agression. Lesnar only replied "Suplex City B*tch" and then German Suplexed the said interviewer out of a window."

"On March 30th, 2015, Michael Cole passed away at 9:42 P.M. after suffering head trauma at the hands of a ruthless F5 from Brock Lesnar. See: WWE.com"


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I would rather have un-commentated matches instead byoring saxon.
This raw has left me winded!!!!


----------



## Batz

birthday_massacre said:


> Im hoping Fin Balors debut


This forum gonna crash like never before :mark::mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Nine99 said:


> Get Big Show out there on commentary Saxton didn't sell Neville at all


His nervous , Vince McMahon is on his headset telling him things


----------



## Bret Hart

The fuck was that?


----------



## Pedro Vicious

TheLooseCanon said:


>


i knew cody looked like someone lol


----------



## Algernon

Im glad Saxton is out there by himself because we don't have 3 people talking over this great crowd.


----------



## the fox

Ambrose or Rusev or someone else


----------



## JoMoxRKO

samoa joe or balor BET!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Cant this dickhead at least push the table back and sit down?


----------



## geomon

Please get Corey and Renee out there. I'm begging you Vince!


----------



## nwoblack/white

*Re: RIP Entire Cast of Raw*

People can say what they want about Brock being a part time guy but the guy elevates raw every time he appears. There are not many wrestlers in the current WWE that have the "energy" factor that he brings to the table.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"On the March 30th, 2015 episode of Monday Night Raw, Cole was attacked by Brock Lesnar and hit with an F5 so hard it reignited the Yugoslavian civil war, which Cole then immediately resumed covering for CBS Radio.

Brock Lesnar was interviewed shortly following the death of Michael Cole, asking for his reasons behind the agression. Lesnar only replied "Suplex City B*tch" and then German Suplexed the said interviewer out of a window."


----------



## MANIC_

Are they gonna put that table back upright any time soon er naw? Lol


----------



## Medicaid

Pacmanboi said:


> ADRIAN FUCKING NEVILLE. THIS IS MY FAVORITE RAW IN THE PAST 10 YEARS.


yeah, i was gonna say, that those episodes late 2013 where Bryan was HUGE and first getting main eventer pops was the last great raw days, but EVERBODY is getting reactions, this is like 98-99 Mania season Good! 

--------------------------------


BTW, as for Neville, there once was this guy named Matt Sydal who was an small, agile, athletic, quick, indy darling with an awesome finisher who failed miserably on the big stage. 

Then again ... 

This debut is very similar to CM Punks Debut on eCW where the diehard fans knew all about him and he compeltely squashed Justin Credible. 



soo time will tell how successful Neville will be. Hope he does great.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Batz said:


> Yeah anyone know what's the deal with the main event?


I have no clue, at this rate it'll be the Divas.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

You still got Joey Styles back there who other than Gordon Solie was my favorite solo commentator, and yet they bring out this extremely quiet and somewhat monotone guy?


----------



## watts63

sdoner8790 said:


> On the March 30th, 2015 edition of Monday Night Raw, Michael Cole was viciously attacked by Brock Lesnar after Seth Rollins had sent Brock into a state of rage by refusing him his chance at a rematch for the WWE title. Cole was pronounced dead at the scene after suffering serious anal bleeding.
> 
> From wikipedia.
> 
> I died.





> Brock Lesnar was interviewed shortly following the death of Michael Cole, asking for his reasons behind the agression. Lesnar only replied "Suplex City B*tch" and then German Suplexed the said interviewer out of a window.


Also from Wikipedia lol.


----------



## NyQuil

Roman Empire said:


> Neville looks good. And I love how Cole's wiki page said that he died and was killed by Lesnar lol.


From Wikipedia:



> Brock Lesnar was interviewed shortly following the death of Michael Cole, asking for his reasons behind the agression. Lesnar only replied "Suplex City B*tch" and then German Suplexed the said interviewer out of a window.


----------



## Cashmere

Fuck! Please come out there Jerry Lawler :mj2


----------



## finalnight

For the love of god just tip the desk back over.


----------



## Danjo1986

A 9 year old girl could tip that table back....


----------



## crazyrvd123

chargebeam said:


> Vince is probably in Saxon's ear, telling him to use the serious voice all the way through. Which is stupid.


Probably? He 100% is ruining this kid like he has done to everything he has touched in the last 10 years.

But holy fuck I have heard him before plenty of times and he is just done. They need to give PBP to JBL or something.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I wonder if Vince is having Byron suck to get people to love JBL, Cole and Booker T.


----------



## dan the marino

Nobody could even bother pushing the table back down for Byron? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Because WWE are idiots. They dropped Antonio from Cesaro, Alexander from Rusev , Langston from Big E... for whatever reason


It seems like WWE likes two syabal names so its easier to chant.

If if your first and last name has two sybals you can keep it but if your last name is two, you just get to keep your last name.

or something stupid like that


----------



## Jerichoholic274

so what's main eventing?


----------



## Shadowcran

Only real burial I've seen is Saxxton and it's due to being there alone. It's not working by himself.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow




----------



## Headliner

Ol boy Bryant Gumbel looks like the type that puts his nose up at other blacks.

We call him "The uppity n!gga"


----------



## The_Great_One21

FUCK OFF WITH FUCKING RECAPS OF SHIT THAT HAPPENED 30 FUCKING MINUTES AGO !!


This show started so well. Sigh.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Cole is married with children as stated by himself many times during commentary.

Smashed to kill by Brock Lesnar


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

Somebody put on the forums earlier today that, BROCK should do exactly what he did tonight! Whoever called it, I salute you. One of the best and most overdue things I've seen as a fan. Thank you?. Brock's a leviathan, SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNA is Here

Please bring King on commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung

Batz said:


> Yeah anyone know what's the deal with the main event?


Either a 20 min HHH PROMO...or 20 min of Reigns delivering that "SMILE" from last night


----------



## DJHJR86

KuritaDavion said:


> So that excuses him from sounding bored as hell? If he doesn't call everything that's one thing, dude sounds like he took a sleeping pill and it's kicking in.


Let's forget the fact that this is probably the very first time he's every commentated by himself, the fact that Vince/HHH/and other various producers are in his ear constantly reminding him to say things (confirmed by Cole non-kayfabe), and the fact that this is live...

Makes sense.


----------



## Arthurgos

I feel sorry for Saxton he does well playing off other commentators but he probably unexpectedly is commentating what is left of Raw while standing .


----------



## MEMS

*Re: So, What Closes The Show?*

Reigns vs Big Show


----------



## Necramonium

I am gonna mark out so hard if Cena is waiting for his opponent and it will go dark and you hear the heart pumping sound of Balor's theme... :mark:


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

*Re: Did I Just See the Announce Team Get BORKED?*



wkdsoul said:


> Yes, but missed the raw thread..


Whatcha mean?


----------



## Hammertron

get renee out there shes talks well and looks awesome tonight


----------



## Hawkke

Boo this motherfucker!!


----------



## X Spectrum

Massive booing for Cena.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dem cena boos


----------



## Erik.

I'm going with Rusev..


----------



## MR-Bolainas

John Cena Sucks Chants!


----------



## bálorisayiddo

Neville? Neville??

Gary Neville? Neville Longbottom?

If they were only going to use one name they should have called him "Adrian".


----------



## JoMoxRKO

So many complainers oh my god! The one time we dont have to deal with cole/jbl and everyone complains

Id rather saxton than michael cole any fucking day


----------



## Ham and Egger

OH PLEASE GOD LET IT BE SOMEONE THAT'S NOT ON THE ROSTER ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## mattheel

MANIC_ said:


> Are they gonna put that table back upright any time soon er naw? Lol


Never Forget


----------



## tommo010

This crowd :HA


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

John Cena Suuuuckssssssssssssss


----------



## wkc_23

john cena suhhckkssss!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena forever booed.

:ti


----------



## deathslayer

I actually enjoy this quiet commentary way more than stupid jokes.



JOHN CENA SUCKSSS


----------



## KuritaDavion

JohnCooley said:


> Weren't you guys crying about commentary for years? Now we get someone decent and you're still complaining. Shut up


When you say decent, provide examples. Cause he's sucks tonight.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"John Cena suuuucks...."

It's tradition!


----------



## Nut Tree

OMG too much dead air. haha This is the WWE telling the fans, hey, you know how you hate Cole and everyone telling stories...Well here you go...This is what it's like...enjoy


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Great group of cena fans here in san jose


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

John Cena sucks


----------



## ThePhenomRises

"JOHN CENA SUCKS"

:lol


----------



## Amber B

I can't hate Cena when he responds like that :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL

Of course Cena gets an entrance, but Bryan doesn't....>_>


----------



## Panzer

Another debut maybe?


----------



## Chrome

"JOHN CENA SUCKS! JOHN CENA SUCKS!!" :lel


----------



## NyQuil

John Cena sucks chants loud as hell.

Still won't turn him heel. fpalm


----------



## Tiago

I cant :ROFL


----------



## MrWalsh

damn the crowd absolutely hates Cena


----------



## AnalBleeding

No Anal Bleeding for Cole?


----------



## Natecore

Love John Cena. You people suck.


----------



## Laser Rey

Oh fuck off you smug-ass bitch.


----------



## VIPER

Cena is such a heel omg :maury


----------



## Swa9ga

John Cena SUUUUUCKS!


----------



## Roman Empire

Those boos for John lol.


----------



## Shadowcran

KuritaDavion said:


> So that excuses him from sounding bored as hell? If he doesn't call everything that's one thing, dude sounds like he took a sleeping pill and it's kicking in.


Rofl, that describes it.

Wow! They're giving him total hell! Keep it up!


----------



## Pedro Vicious

Cena looks good with the us title


----------



## HBK 3:16

John Cena Sucks Chants!


----------



## DJHJR86

Reigns?


----------



## KingLobos

Cena you fucking suck


----------



## hng13

Come on Balor!


----------



## Cashmere

The champ... is... HERE!!!!!!! :cena2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Internet might break if Samoa Joe comes out :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh come on Cena, change those armbands and wristbands too.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Medicaid said:


> BTW, as for Neville, there once was this guy named Matt Sydal who was an small, agile, athletic, quick, indy darling with an awesome finisher who failed miserably on the big stage.
> .


He got a huge push, he failed because he couldnt piss clean.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Cena is gonna get booed out of the building, haha


----------



## 20083

Amber B said:


> I can't hate Cena when he responds like that :lmao


Agreed completely


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Brock Lesnar gave us the greatest gift he possible could...*

Oh and Michael Cole completely no-sold his F5..SHAYM ON U MAGGEL!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor!


----------



## The_Great_One21

I hate John Cena.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Saying John Cena sucks is an insult to things that suck. 

>


----------



## Joseph92

So there is no folding chairs in the back or under the ring for Saxton to sit down? LoL


----------



## Hydra

I'm sorry, I know commentating alone is hard, but Saxton is killing my soul here.


----------



## TakerFan4Life

LOL COLE WAS F5'd ON HIS FACE!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Let's just get this Cena match done withe


----------



## THANOS

Balor or Joe pretty please


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Guys don't say Balor please, remember what happened to Wyatt when he feuded with Cena.


----------



## Oakesy

''JOHN CENA SUCKS, JOHN CENA SUCKS''

This guys, is the face of the company :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

They're cutting audio, this company....


----------



## Deacon of Demons

I would say the challenger would be Balor, but since we just got Neville before this match I'm goin with Ambrose or the most obvious, Rusev


----------



## kariverson

LOL at the camera showing all those Middle fingers from the crowd to Cena!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shillin' that shirt! Vintage Cena :cole


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

Actually not a bad reaction for Cena. Thought it was going to Royal Rumble bad


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Batz

HBK 3:16 said:


> I have no clue, at this rate it'll be the Divas.


Charlotte can certainly main-event.


Might be something with Roman and Rollins I think.


----------



## Chan Hung

CAN BROCK COME OUT AND F5 SAXTON? PLS................


----------



## richyque

I love john cena!!!


----------



## thekingg

JAWN SEENA SUCKS!!!


----------



## Bad For Business

Never thought i'd say this, but can we have Cole back? Saxton sounds bored as fuck.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Big mouth Cena is here.


----------



## Roman Empire

That shirt is hideous.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

It's probably going to be Rusev, lol...


----------



## Kenny

just tuned in now


----------



## finalnight

Did he shave his head?


----------



## tommo010

The way this Raw is going Diva's are gonna main event aige


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

You kiss ass fucker


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh John Cena...


----------



## wizzy

Saxton is talking so low because he is afraid lesnar might go there and kill him too


----------



## crazyrvd123

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Cena is gonna get booed out of the building, haha


You didnt notice his new piped in chants from Mania have come with him to raw now?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Cheap pop


----------



## SP103

Saxton is sucking ass send in Riley and anyone else. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I have to say John Cena looks better being a patriot than superman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

_Serious_ John for the last few months now he's _smug-face_ Cena. No wonder he's booed


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Balor? mmm


----------



## zonetrooper5

Joseph92 said:


> So there is no folding chairs in the back or under the ring for Saxton to sit down? LoL


The budget cuts are really hitting hard.


----------



## Erik.

The crowd forever cheering Cena when he compliments them. Dumb ass crowd.


----------



## Medicaid

Was that the "linda, linda linda, listen to me" kid?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

JOHN CENA SUCKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Marcos 25063

"YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHBOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Of course he's ass kissing


----------



## Cashmere

Bring back the US SPINNER :mark:


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Con27

That shirt is actually horrible


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Cena considers himself a "musician". That's cute.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

crazyrvd123 said:


> Why dont you buy him?


Looked like a glorified spot monkey. Impressive athleticism. And I know its "entertainment" but what the fuck if your in a fight with someone are you just gonna let him jump and roll around and shit like that. Fuck no. Your going to grab him and kick his ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Music to my ears


----------



## 20083

:lol


----------



## Arca9

Such a sponge.


----------



## Mikecala98

The pop when Undertaker answers the open challenge.


----------



## watts63

The hate is real.


----------



## Necramonium

Cena kissing the crowd's ass again. fpalm


----------



## MrWalsh

and for once the commentary can't ignore the boos


----------



## SpeedStick

Heel move


----------



## The_Great_One21

I FUCKING HATE HOW HE ACTS LIKE HE LOVES THE HATERS !!


----------



## Kenny

he really does suck :CENA


----------



## HiddenViolence

Cena shut your whore mouth.


----------



## thekingg

DAT FUCKIN PANDER TO THE CROWD. DIE IN AN INSTANT, ASSLOVER.


----------



## finalnight

Cena trolling them, love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:dance :dance


----------



## NyQuil

Cena trolling the fans. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Cena praises the crowd and they still sing John Cena sucks! :jordan4


----------



## the fox

Why do you want balor?
He won't win !!
Don't ever debut anyone against Cena!


----------



## hou713

Cena always handles this well


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Did he just turn heel on the fans?


----------



## Pacmanboi

Cena kissing ass lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

Cena would be the greatest ever if he was heel


----------



## Bret Hart

What a fucking douche. I love him. :lmao


----------



## crazyrvd123

Why does he have a southern accent tonight?!!!!!!! WTF is wrong with this idiot.


----------



## Panzer

Cena dicking around. :lmao Just what he's good at.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This is how you handle a crowd that hates you Reigns.

You don't cry about it. You accept it and play to the crowd


----------



## Irish Jet

This fucking troll.


----------



## Chan Hung

Love the "JOHN CENA SUCKS" chant!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Dam, they're really giving it to Cena tonight


----------



## thingstoponder

Fuck the haters. Cena as US champ is awesome. So long as he's out of the WWW title picture he's cool with me.


----------



## Bad For Business

Roman, take notes on how to handle people who don't like you.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

It makes me laugh when Cena trolls the crowd.


----------



## kariverson

FUCK YOU, YOU PANDERING PIECE OF SHIT, SON OF A BITCH CENA!!!!!


----------



## Roxinius

COME BACK BROCK!!!!!


----------



## kakashi101

Cena's specialty, massive ass kissing in an attempt to get over, oh and using sick kids too.


----------



## Nine99

Cena embracing the heat. Holy shit...


----------



## DJHJR86

I fucking hate Cena but respect the hell out of the way he handles these hostile crowds.


----------



## dan the marino

Cena's even doing his same post-WM song and dance.

It's like he's trying to be as repetitive as possible.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Batz said:


> Charlotte can certainly main-event.
> 
> 
> Might be something with Roman and Rollins I think.


I wouldn't mind Charlotte or Sasha main-eventing, but it'll probably Rollins or Reigns or Orton.


----------



## richyque

I would legit cry if cena ever turned heel, what a great wrestler and an ever better human being.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

AMBROSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Batz

Greatest heel of our time. :clap


----------



## Mainboy

Yassssss


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

John Cena is the biggest heel in the history of professional wrestling. He gets booed by 80% of crowds, knows it, and always tries to spin discontent away from him. 

He is universally hated by a majority of fans.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

LOL Fuck off Saxton


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## AnalBleeding

On the March 30th, 2015 edition of Monday Night Raw, Michael Cole was viciously attacked by Brock Lesnar after Seth Rollins had sent Brock into a state of rage by refusing him his chance at a rematch for the WWE title. Cole was pronounced dead at the scene after suffering serious anal bleeding.


^ greatest thing ive ever read 

love wikipedia


----------



## MANIC_

Here comes Rusev? 

Saxton, shut up lol.


----------



## La Parka

"here comes rusev!"

LOL


----------



## Erik.

AMBROOOOOOSE :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

:mark:


----------



## ThePhenomRises

AMBROSE!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Dat was the open challenge?


----------



## X Spectrum

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:ambrose4


----------



## JC00

meh


----------



## Lok

Dirty Dean


----------



## MEMS

WOW YES


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Ambrose... :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Knew it. FUCKING knew it.


----------



## Roman Empire

Ambrose? Really? Okay.


----------



## The Absolute

Dino. I'll take it.

"Here comes Rusev."

Get this Saxton fucker off commentary now.


----------



## deathslayer

ＯＨ　ＢＯＹ！！！


----------



## hng13

Hell yeah. Get you some, Dean. Kick his ass.


----------



## Headliner

Bryant Gumbel said "HERE COMES RUSEV"

Someone get this ***** out of here.:lmao


----------



## TJC93

Not sure whether I like this or not


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Ambrose!!!!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Really, Ambrose is gonna job again?


----------



## cavs25

Ahh man =/


----------



## Kenny

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I don't mind this.


----------



## THANOS

As much as I like Ambrose, that was a let down


----------



## A-C-P

Dean Ambrose is NOT dead :yay2


----------



## NyQuil

AyrshireBlue said:


> Did he just turn heel on the fans?


He is a heel to the fans. At least the IWC fans.


----------



## Swa9ga

AMBROSE! FUCK YEAH


----------



## Cashmere

thingstoponder said:


> Fuck the haters. Cena as US champ is awesome. So long as he's out of the WWW title picture he's cool with me.


This. It's so refreshing. Less Cena makes me like him more.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Why God? Why Ambrose? :Jordan


----------



## Donnie

OH NO FUCK NO PLEASE NO RUN DEAN RUN YOU STUPID NUT JOB FUCKING RUN


----------



## Tommy-V

No Balor


----------



## tommo010

:wow


----------



## Nine99

"Here comes Rusev..."

What in the world Saxton


----------



## MrWalsh

Dean turnng heel or maybe Cena will finally do the job


----------



## Vårmakos

IF CENA WINS ...


----------



## HBK 3:16

Dean vs Cena for the US Title?


----------



## crazyrvd123

ToddsAutographs said:


> Looked like a glorified spot monkey. Impressive athleticism. And I know its "entertainment" but what the fuck if your in a fight with someone are you just gonna let him jump and roll around and shit like that. Fuck no. Your going to grab him and kick his ass.


He is in better shape than 99% of the roster. You dont think athleticism wins fights?

Why are you trying to troll with garbage like that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ambrose once had a memorable run as US Champ :side:


----------



## SovereignVA

THE LUNATIC FRINGE! THE UNSTABLE AMBROSE!


----------



## Con27

"Here comes Rusev" wtf :lol
Go Dean!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

DEAN.






FUCKING.











AMBROSE.


----------



## Shadowcran

Kick shit out of him, Dean!


----------



## Oakesy

MEAN DEAN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86

FUCK YEAH AMBROSE!

Just realized this means Cena's going to beat him...shit.


----------



## Medicaid

I don't understand what's wrong with Saxton, he's been doing this for a while, and he did great on the play by play for WM pre-show.


----------



## wkc_23

Did not see Dean coming out there. Figured it would of been Finn Balor


----------



## thekingg

Do we consider Rusev being in the trashcan for being too good of a wrestler but too bad of a talker. Uh oh...


----------



## KuritaDavion

Wait, did Bryon spoil the ending of the match?


----------



## Pacmanboi

YESSSSSS THIS IS THE BEST FUCKING RAW EVER.


----------



## ItsDenton

Cmon Dean


----------



## mattheel

Ambrose is so fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence

Heel turn?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor vs :reigns?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

They need to get these NXT commentators accustomed to Vince shouting at their ear.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Why Dean :mj2


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Ambrose answering the challenge?!!! Cena playing the heel?? 

Hell yeah!


----------



## bmp487

I would mark so hard for a Reigns run-in after Cena beats Ambrose.


----------



## Hammertron

The back of deans skull must have a nasty lump after last night.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

thingstoponder said:


> Cena as US champ is awesome. So long as he's out of the WWW title picture he's cool with me.


Completely agree.


----------



## all in all...

so will this be a weekly thing? cena gives the open challenge every week, someone comes and takes a shot?

i can handle that


----------



## CJohn3:16

Did Saxton just said "Here comes Ambrose" :ti


----------



## Marcos 25063

Ambrose-Cena? cool


----------



## The_Great_One21

This sucks for a post Mania crowd to be honest


----------



## Cashmere

AMBROSE DA GAWD :mark:


----------



## Laser Rey

This what you get when your top priority in hiring announcers is "must not be a wrestling fan."


----------



## Batz

They gonna feed Titty to Cena :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Rusev run-in lol Saxton ruined it.


----------



## 20083

Ambrosee


----------



## SovereignVA

DJHJR86 said:


> FUCK YEAH AMBROSE!
> 
> Just realized this means Cena's going to beat him...shit.


Maybe not! Especially if Rusev interferes. They might've just wanted Cena to win at Mania.


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose gonna job again.


----------



## Believe That

Headliner said:


> Bryant Gumbel said "HERE COMES RUSEV"
> 
> Someone get this ***** out of here.:lmao


Forreal fucking terrible hahaha


----------



## Bad For Business

Dean turning heel then?


----------



## watts63

Tommy-V said:


> No Balor


Thank God it's not against Cena.


----------



## VIPER

Well.....okay :woo Go Ambrose.


----------



## NyQuil

MrWalsh said:


> Dean turnng heel or *maybe Cena will finally do the job*


:HA


----------



## Hawkke

Damn, they can't even say "man" anymore? has PC gotten that damn bad?


----------



## elo

Rusev interference is a cert now.

This should have been Balor's launchpad, such a missed opportunity.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Batz said:


> They gonna feed Titty to Cena :lol


Thought that's what Nikki did every night.


----------



## Shadowcran

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, did Bryon spoil the ending of the match?


I think he did...Who came up with the idea of putting him out there alone? Shit, get a wrestler with a voice box out there, anyone.


----------



## Evilerk

I just saw the Lady Croft Birthday sign..if that's the case Happy Birthday


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Ambrose loses by DQ after stabbing John Boy with a fork.


----------



## JSmark

looool this commentary is so poor, he's bottled it


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Get Joey Styles out there!


----------



## Batz

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, did Bryon spoil the ending of the match?


Seems likely :lmao


----------



## SP103

Saxton is just awful beyond all belief. Someone go out and rescue his sorry ass. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding

shut up kids lol


----------



## Hydra

Trying so hard to ignore Saxton. We're getting an amazing show here.


----------



## Arthurgos

Medicaid said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with Saxton, he's been doing this for a while, and he did great on the play by play for WM pre-show.


I doubt he knew this was going to happen and he is solo which only like two commentators have done well . I do find it funny he is still standing though.


----------



## deathslayer

Can Cena be any louder..............


----------



## Wrestling Dave

so many ads


----------



## DJHJR86

Crossing my fingers for a Rusev run in to get the title off of Cena and on Ambrose.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> The crowd forever cheering Cena when he compliments them. Dumb ass crowd.


yeah i notice he always does the 'kiss ass' routine LOL


----------



## Bret Hart

This fucking idiot always calls spots when we can hear and see.


----------



## Arya Dark

*DROW with the HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY CROFT sign at Raw is so awesome :mark:*


----------



## X Spectrum

Really, I'm tired of Saxton, either get him a color commentator or get him the fuck outta here.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

You had one job Byron


----------



## Believe That

I think the announcer botched Rusev coming out 

He seem to panic


----------



## birthday_massacre

you can't do commentary with just one person, there is too much dead air.

only Joey Styles could do this


----------



## Marcos 25063

Batz said:


> They gonna feed Titty to Cena :lol



It's not like he was losing matches since last year...


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Nice to see Nathaniel Essex made it on Raw.


----------



## The_Great_One21

The shows gone to shit since Lesnar walked.


----------



## bjnelson19705

At least Saxton is actually talking about the fucking match.


----------



## The Absolute

Byron Saxton is sucking the life out of this program.


----------



## thekingg

Nothing better than to bury a second talent in a row, for a second night in a row. Just issue an open challenge knowing that people will wait for someone concerned and then Dean Ambrose comes out of the IC title picture just to dip his ass into US title picture. Smh....


----------



## tommo010

Did I just see a Lady Croft sign?


----------



## Nut Tree

"Here comes Rusev...Maybe not!!" WHAT IN THE FUGG WAS THAT??


----------



## Hammertron

saxton acting like someone died. He needs to fuckin focus and relax and stop overplaying the chaos


----------



## Oakesy

The_Great_One21 said:


> This sucks for a post Mania crowd to be honest


You have got to be kidding me? :lol


----------



## Erik.

The crowd will lose their shit if Ambrose wins the belt here.


----------



## Cashmere

LOL Saxton just spoiled the freakin match :lel


----------



## AyrshireBlue

If Ambrose turns here it will get cheered. Bad move


----------



## Shadowcran

Look at the crowd, who in the blue hell is saying Let's go Cena? 

And Jesus, Saxxton needs electric shock therapy. He sounds like he's been chugging Codeine coca cola


----------



## LPPrince

Saxton cannot pull off commentary on his own. He seems so unenthused, it sucks.

Gotta have some energy, damn!


----------



## NyQuil

I low how Saxton fucked up and gave away the Rusev interference before it happened.


----------



## Bad For Business

Is it me, or is Cena wrestling as a heel? Ducking out of the ring, numerous headlocks etc.


----------



## kevaxe2k2

I'm stunned Vince hasn't done something about the commentary. this is brutal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena by far the worst spot caller in the company. Christ.


----------



## TNA is Here

Who was chanting "let's go Cena"? I thought they wouldn't let in people with no balls tonight?


----------



## Mikecala98

What about the Divas?


----------



## finalnight

For god sakes tip over the desk and sit the fuck down!


----------



## deathslayer

Jerry for the save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Lawler just showed up for commentary at the app.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh no, Lawler is back.


----------



## kariverson

Guys! Did the fucking WWE bastards forbid national flags on the show???? Last year there was this Greek guy with the Greek flag showing all the time when the camera was catching him.

This year, yesterday and today, there is this Greek guy in the middle again with the Greek flag and everytime camera catches him, he hides the flag ASAP.


----------



## Natecore

I don't know if Cena is telling me or Ambrose to "drop down" and to "hip toss."


----------



## Chrome

Is Byron being bad on purpose to make us appreciate the current commentary team or something?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Why do they hate Dean so much? :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

Maybe Dean will eat the pin then turn heel at the end of the match and attack Cena.


----------



## DoubtGin

Lawler is there now. Can't believe I'm happy about that.


----------



## hng13

Nikki Bella said:


> This fucking idiot always calls spots when we can hear and see.


haha I caught that too, although I don't see how anybody couldn't. It's like he thinks his opponent has no idea how the match is supposed to go.


----------



## Nine99

Get Joey Styles a headset please


----------



## Tommy-V

King is on commentary.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Never been happier to see King!!


----------



## NyQuil

Bad For Business said:


> Is it me, or is Cena wrestling as a heel? Ducking out of the ring, numerous headlocks etc.


Its just the typical tease they do every three months before going straight Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Redzero

Well Reigns vs Rollins is done. Enjoy.

Im out.


----------



## The Absolute

:ti They brought Lawler out there with him? That's even worse!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

King!!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh no. It's King fpalm


----------



## Mainboy

:maury:


----------



## Lien

JERRY JERRY


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Pretty bad when you have to send King out to save a commentator lol.


----------



## watts63

Lawler? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Woah, people might actually be happy to hear Lawler's voice!


----------



## Mister Excitement

Oh my God I'm so happy to hear Jerry Lawlers voice


----------



## Erik.

Serious King will be better than normal. I'm okay with this, it was needed.


----------



## Crowdplzr

Oh God, the world is going to end.. I'm happy to see Lawler.....


----------



## Shadowcran




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Byron was so bad that they sent in that old hag Jerry. :ti


----------



## Swa9ga

Never thought I'd be happy to hear King on commentary lol


----------



## 3ddie93

yes lawler is there!


----------



## Cashmere

Jerry Lawler :mark: Fuck yeah :mark:


----------



## thekingg

Most annoying announcer on the planet resurrected just to join the most useless one. Great job. Bork y did u kill da gaiz?


----------



## RAW360

Wow, I can't believe I'm happy for Lawler to be on commentary.


----------



## bmp487

Go ahead and admit it, guys. You're happy to see Lawler.


----------



## A-C-P

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe Dean will eat the pin then turn heel at the end of the match and attack Cena.



So he will turn a bigger face :draper2


----------



## Nine99

Lawyer there to save Saxton


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is Lawler taking over play by play ha


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Raw tonight was heavily front loaded. They gave us so much at the start.
But didnt take time to think of what they would do for the rest of the show.

Wwe needs to know/learn something about pacing
And good the king is out there. So thats something.


----------



## X Spectrum

I have never been so relieved to see King back on commentary.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

crazyrvd123 said:


> He is in better shape than 99% of the roster. You dont think athleticism wins fights?
> 
> Why are you trying to troll with garbage like that?


I was going to put he reminds me of like a Rob Van Dam style and it makes sense that you would enjoy Neville being your username is RVD. And stating an opinion is trolling? I'm just not fond of that style of wrestling is all.

My bad for stating my opinion brah.I forgot this isn't the internet. :eli3


----------



## Hydra

OH LAWLER....THANK YOU.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want Corey Graves, dammit.



Or Kevin Nash.


----------



## Necramonium

Lesnar comes from Suplex City, it seems Cena these days from Rest Hold City.


----------



## Evilerk

can't they at least fix the table


----------



## finalnight

You know shits bad when Lawler is your reinforcements.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Lawler fpalm


----------



## AyrshireBlue

At least I can hear Lawler, Saxton just sat mumbling


----------



## NyQuil

They had to bring out King. :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL so many complaining about Saxton then complain when they get Lawler. :lol


----------



## MEMS

Arthurgos said:


> I doubt he knew this was going to happen and he is solo which only like two commentators have done well . I do find it funny he is still standing though.


You don't think he got a script before the show?


----------



## Irish Jet

I take it back. Saxton was fine by himself.


----------



## Tommy-V

Saxton is so depressing to listen to.


----------



## Joseph92

I am glad King finally joined Saxton on commentary.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> They need to get these NXT commentators accustomed to Vince shouting at their ear.


Saxton is on Smackdown so he should used to Vince yelling in his ear.


----------



## Roman Empire

Well at least King i here to help Saxton. It must be hard to do it alone.


----------



## SP103

Thank god they sent out lawler. Byron was just dying. Jesus dude speak up at least. He's the ambien CR of wwe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tommo010

This crowd is getting to Cena


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Regent Alien. said:


> Raw tonight was heavily front loaded. They gave us so much at the start.
> But didnt take time to think of what they would do for the rest of the show.
> 
> Wwe needs to know/learn something about pacing
> And good the king is out there. So thats something.


The first two hours have been perfect.

The last hour will be Sasha Banks debut, hopefully Balors Debute and probably Reigns


----------



## Stone Hot

Vince just got you guys to like King again


----------



## Bret Hart

I am so sorry but Ambrose's pacing is terrible today.


----------



## Cashmere

RAW360 said:


> Wow, I can't believe I'm happy for Lawler to be on commentary.


Saxton was so bad, I marked for Jerry.... Hell has frozen over :lol


----------



## barnesk9

I can't believe that I'm happy to see Jerry Lawler


----------



## wkc_23

Mister Excitement said:


> Oh my God I'm so happy to hear Jerry Lawlers voice


Right? He's doing a much better job than what Saxton was doing.


----------



## closetfan

Saxton is choking so hard.


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena vs Ambrose in a regular match won't work need some type of extreme rules gimmick


----------



## KuritaDavion

At least Lawler sounds like he has a fucking pulse.


----------



## Nut Tree

BYRON SAXTON IS KILLING ME SO MUCH....i CANT STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT HIM AND TYPING IN ALL CAPS. KING IS TAKING OVER AND BYRON IS SUPPOSE TO BE HEAD COMMENTATOR


----------



## HBK 3:16

Thank god I have never been so happy to hear Lawler!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Heel Cena in full effect tonight


----------



## Undertakerowns

Wow King is carrying commentary.


----------



## SovereignVA

Good, solid, random match.


----------



## Nine99

Saxton putting me to sleep. Is this so we miss Cole? Is this Vince trying to teach us a lesson? Make us feel bad for picking on Cole?


----------



## AnalBleeding

Brock Lesnar was said to have ripped the sword off his own chest and sodomized Michael Cole with it at ringside... Cole was pronounced dead at the scene after serious anal bleeding.

The funeral service will be held tomorrow.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Byron Saxton and Jerry Lawler are going to be calling the Sting/Taker confrontation? :cry

Well, anything's better than Michael Cole I guess.


----------



## dan the marino

Never thought I'd be happy to see King, but...


----------



## geomon

Worst match on Raw so far.


----------



## finalnight

Saxton just improved a lot with having Lawler there.


----------



## Shadowcran

Vince was probably going apeshit in the back. "Find Lawler, Dammit!"


----------



## Hawkke

Someone splash a bucket of icewater on Booker T and get him out there :lol


----------



## Lien

So.... what's the main event then?


----------



## Arcade

Lawler has been pretty tolerable on Smackdown, so I don't mind seeing him out there.


----------



## kariverson

Seriously did WWE forbid the crowd from raising country flags during the show?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Oh God, not Jerry


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Was JBL and Booker getting knocked out suppose to happen?


----------



## wkc_23

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## PhilThePain

I'm sorry WWE. I have learned my lesson. I will (try to) never say anything bad about JBL, Cole, Lawler and Booker T again.


----------



## Necramonium

Well this main event sure sucked the live out of this RAW, Ambrose about to job again and Lawler back on commentary.


----------



## thekingg

SP103 said:


> Thank god they sent out lawler. Byron was just dying. Jesus dude speak up at least. He's the ambien CR of wwe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was playing "the grieving announcer" :brock4


----------



## Headliner

Bryant Gumbel about to fuck around and get fired. He's gonna ruin it for all blacks. Cody wife gonna be next out of spite. :mj2


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Is it just me or did Saxton somehow find a way to get even worse now that King came out?! Seriously, i'm not trying to sound like a broken record, but he just sounds like a combination between tired, bored and pissed.

Just take him off and put either Renee, Graves or Albert out there with King...holy shit....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lawler is actually decent without having to act like an idiot with Cole and Jbl. Go figure


----------



## Hawkke

Holy shit, a Foley tweet about Cole wishing he was back in the closet with Heidenreich on the App!

:HA


----------



## Shadowcran

Just don't take a sip of Saxxton's Codeine Cola, King.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Coach 2.0 sounds MAD boring !!!


----------



## Hydra

This crowd is having a lot of fun :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lawler is out to save the commentary. Let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## bjnelson19705

AnalBleeding said:


> Brock Lesnar was said to have ripped the sword off his own chest and sodomized Michael Cole with it at ringside... Cole was pronounced dead at the scene after serious anal bleeding.
> 
> The funeral service will be held tomorrow.


I won't be attending.


----------



## richyque

The king is back home on raw, kana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

"WOO" chants for Little Naitch :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This match isn't very good imo.


----------



## KingLobos

lol RIP finishers


----------



## finalnight

Why do I get the feeling that Vince sent some WWE security people to peel Lawler off of whatever 18 year old he was on top of at his hotel, get him dressed, and bring him down to the arena.


----------



## wkc_23

Good match.. And Ambrose kicked out the AA :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Lien said:


> So.... what's the main event then?


----------



## Crasp

lil naitch getting some love.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Oakue

Saxton is doing so bad because he's not used to a senile old man screaming in his ear.


----------



## Cashmere

Nine99 said:


> Saxton putting me to sleep. Is this so we miss Cole? Is this Vince trying to teach us a lesson? Make us feel bad for picking on Cole?












Wouldn't put it pass him.


----------



## PepeSilvia

Not a fan of ppl kicking out of finshers. They do it every tv show in the big match


----------



## dan the marino

kariverson said:


> Seriously did WWE forbid the crowd from raising country flags during the show?


There was someone waving a Russian flag all last night at Mania so no I doubt it.


----------



## The Absolute

Botched.


----------



## Bad For Business

Could Byron at least try to sound enthusiastic?


----------



## KingLobos

AMBROSE BOTCH AHHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Roman Empire

Dean botch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Botch


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Botched


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Fuck.. what a botch...


----------



## connormurphy13

botchamania running wild!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow , Cena fucking no sold that powerbomb. What the fuck


----------



## Tommy-V

ugh botch.


----------



## Lok

Sit down powerbomb


----------



## hng13

Cena just no sold that power bomb like he's fucking Lesnar. 

Get outta here with that.


----------



## Shadowcran

No selling fuckbar waste of space....


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

lol


----------



## Danjo1986

THis match kinda sucks. No chemistry.


----------



## thekingg

LOL FUCKING CENA GETS RIGHT BACK UP FROM A POWERBOMB AND APPLIES STF WHATTHEFUCK!??!?!


----------



## CaptainLantern77

This comment is a few years late, but finishers are pointless now. Everyone always kicks out of them...Except Rusev.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Did Cena just no sell a powerbomb set up, then a powerbomb itself, and put dean in a stf?

Da fuck.


----------



## Bret Hart

LOL that no sell :lmao

Please, these guys have no chemistry whatsoever.


----------



## Headliner

Nice botch. And Cena no sold a sitout powerbomb. Incredible.


----------



## Brandough

This match is horrible


----------



## watts63

Something else to add to the No Sell thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They should let Dean win.


----------



## Medicaid

darn, would have been a beautiful sequence if it went smoother.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lol at the PowerBomb sell.


----------



## Irish Jet

Horrendous botch followed by a complete no sell of the powerbomb.

:lmao

Such fuckery.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT IS SELLING - :cena


----------



## Nuski

obviously we saw a botch 30 people don't have to post it BOTCH


----------



## Ham and Egger

What's up with WWE and their wrestlers going strong style in their matches lately?


----------



## Believe That

CENA NO SELL POWERBOMB 

HAAHAHAHA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wha't's a worse botch? dean's or cena's application of that hold?


----------



## Pacmanboi

Cena fucked up.


----------



## wkdsoul

thekingg said:


> LOL FUCKING CENA GETS RIGHT BACK UP FROM A POWERBOMB AND APPLIES STF WHATTHEFUCK!??!?!


FUCKERY... ULTIMATE FUCKERY.


----------



## HHHbkDX

JOHN CENA SUCKS!!!!!!!

Just turn heel you fucking douche fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I'm enjoying mid-card Cena


----------



## CJohn3:16

Dat Ambrose botch.


----------



## Cashmere

Botchamania is running wild.


----------



## geomon

Wow this match is bad.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Erik. said:


> "WOO" chants for Little Naitch :lol


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lien

Hahaha brilliant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Look Cena that's how you apply a stf!


----------



## KingLobos

This match is the definition of WRESTLECRAP


----------



## Hawkke

Saxton is probably kind of supposed to sound shook up by he buddies getting killed at ringside, he's not exactly going to roll out there and have JBL level screams. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

"John Cena is such a polarizing superstar" lol


----------



## A-C-P

Dean Fucking Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## Furious

Ambrose with the STF!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ambrose with a better looking STF than Cena.

Shocking.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Ambrose STFU


----------



## Stone Hot

god cena cant sell anything


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Dean with the best STF of Cena's career. :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne

See Cena? That's how an STF works!


----------



## bjnelson19705

That's how you do it.


----------



## almostfamous

This match is not good so far.


----------



## watts63

A REAL STF.


----------



## finalnight

He actually has him in a chokehold which I don't think is allowed in WWE anymore


----------



## kakashi101

Doing the STF better than Cena ever could


----------



## PirateMonkE

That's how you lock in an STF, John


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:cena4 sells..........merch.


----------



## THANOS

1/2 of this arena? Fuck off with that shit King lol.


----------



## Necramonium

This is actually a entertaining match, with Cena, normally he goes on auto pilot on Raw.


----------



## deathslayer

Dean does a better STF.


----------



## Oakesy

WOW, STF BY AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16

Dean does the STF better the Cena :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Half the arena, Jerry?


----------



## Believe That

NOW THE NO SELL FU LMAO


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO Saxton is HORRIBLE :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

There goes that catchy song again.


And there goes commentary making excuses about the top babyface getting booed for the past decade.......again.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Dean Ambrose is really below average in the ring.


----------



## Pacmanboi

AMBROSE'S STF :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Crowd knows that was the last chance for Dean.


----------



## MEMS

Unreal match here


----------



## Evilerk

no..sell a powerbomb off the top rope..I'm out


----------



## 20083

Damn!


----------



## Furious

Loving this match!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

FUCK CENA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena don't sell for shit. Next time someone tells me he's good, remember this shit.


----------



## A-C-P

RIP Finishers :mj2


----------



## Medicaid

Black Dude in crowd was stressed!!I think this is a good match considering these twobarely ever had any interaction, and their styles are way different.


----------



## Batz

wkc_23 said:


> What's the main event tonight?


Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins doing stuff probably.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This is Awesome, really?


----------



## kakashi101

Shut da fuck up Lawler,


----------



## legendfan97

Is it me or I sense heel aura around Cena?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Jerry is shining on commentary tonight


----------



## Hawkke

This is only awesome to a point.. we know who's going to win so really..


----------



## Kenny

AMBROSE


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Cena win incoming *sighs*


----------



## wkc_23

Ambrose botched... Boo fucking hoo. Everyone botches, people.


----------



## KingLobos

They just did the back and fourth spot earlier in the match 

HAHA wtf is with this match


----------



## Cashmere

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I'm enjoying mid-card Cena


Me too. Midcard Cena is what's best for business. Should've happened years ago :cena2


----------



## JSmark

not feeling Ambrose at all, too fake goofy


----------



## mattheel

One of the matches of Dean Ambrose's career


----------



## The Absolute

Cena wins. No surprise here. Decent ending to the match though.


----------



## La Parka

what a joke


----------



## Nine99

Later Jeans Ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ambrose buried.


----------



## Erik.

Oh well.


----------



## NitroMark

Ambrose had more muscle mass while in the shield. What happened?


----------



## Stone Hot

smh


----------



## kakashi101

Wow...didn't see that coming....


----------



## ThePhenomRises

cenawinslol


----------



## HHHbkDX

:HA :maury Ambrose is a geek.....poor guy.


----------



## Zigberg

Same old bullshit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Ambrose done :mj2


----------



## SovereignVA

sighs so Ambrose loses again. Randomly this time.


----------



## Magic

CENA. WHAT A GUY. :CENA


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose is done. Just done.


----------



## Roman Empire

RIP Ambrose


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose got elevated by looking that strong.

Kappa.


----------



## wkc_23

Cenawinslol.


----------



## A-C-P

Dean Ambrose should've stayed dead :mj2


----------



## KingLobos

Good god a clusterfuck match with zero psychology and selling. Awful. Thank god it's over.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Great match


----------



## jbhutto

Fuckin' Cena man.


----------



## thekingg

No sell powerbomb, cross-body to FU for 925982th time... GRATE!


----------



## Hammertron

obviously cena retains he has a new shirt devoted to this title win


----------



## 3ddie93

FUCK SAKE


----------



## Kabraxal

They can't let this motherfucking worthless shit put anyone over. Retire you piece of shit. I'm done respecting your ass. You can make the call to put someone over. YOu never do. Fuck you and fuck your legacy. You are shit. Go to hell.


----------



## deathslayer

There is no going back now... RIP Ambrose.


----------



## genocide_cutter

LOL Cena wins


----------



## Headliner

Clean loss:lol

Ambrose marks must be *sick.* 

Almost dies yesterday and has to lose to Cena clean today.


----------



## NyQuil

TBH he is getting a lot of applause.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"I win LOL." - :supercena


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## Irish Jet

Some good sequences ruined by some really sloppy mistakes.

Ambrose was pretty off. The flirtation with death yesterday may be the reason.


----------



## kevaxe2k2

mattheel said:


> One of the matches of Dean Ambrose's career


couldn't have said it better


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Ambrose never wins.


----------



## Shadowcran

Just go the fuck away John. No selling pile of shit.


----------



## Jhunt

cena wins... fuck this man, at least give him a reason to fight.


----------



## almostfamous

The only problem with Cena in the midcard is Cena will just go over all the midcard lol.


----------



## jcmmnx

I think Michael Cole is going to get a raise based on how horrible Saxton has been.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Ugh, of course Cena wins.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer

R.I.P. Ambrose


----------



## Vårmakos

That match was undeserving of awesome chants.


----------



## Batz

berried.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Weird match. Like they were wrestling underwater.


----------



## 20083

Not a bad match. Fuck the haters, Dean looked strong after this one.


----------



## Bret Hart

They actually made that match fun even though there was no chemistry whatsoever.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Ugh....


----------



## Pacmanboi

:-(


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dean looked good in that match. Cena the inveterate no-seller. fpalm


----------



## geomon

Mercifully over. That lowered the show by a full star.


----------



## finalnight

Kabraxal said:


> They can't let this motherfucking worthless shit put anyone over. Retire you piece of shit. I'm done respecting your ass. You can make the call to put someone over. YOu never do. Fuck you and fuck your legacy. You are shit. Go to hell.


Omg, I busted out laughing at that.


----------



## KuritaDavion

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose buried.


From where? Ain't like he was on fire or anything. At least we got a good match out of it.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ambrose is doomed.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose heel turn inocming


----------



## VIPER

TURN HEEL YOU BITCH.


----------



## Erik.

Thing is, Ambrose didn't even look strong in the match. What was the point.


----------



## Tommy-V

Ambrose heel turn coming.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Heel turn :mark:


....or not


----------



## bjnelson19705

Heel turn activate in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ambrose is so fucking dead at this point.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

More of that John Cena "rub" that Bray got last year and Rusev got last night, right?

:ti


----------



## wkc_23

Heel turn, maybe?


----------



## kariverson

Get a fucking injury CENA BASTARD


----------



## Mister Excitement

Why don't they flip the table?????


----------



## kakashi101

Don't worry, soon Vince will be dead and maybe Cena will finally eat a clean loss.


----------



## Believe That

BURIED 

BURIED 

BURIEDDDDDDDDDD 

I bet the Byron ruined Rusev coming out so Vince changed it to just bury ambrose


----------



## Undertakerowns

Got to keep Cena strong for Austin!


----------



## hng13

Christ, I hate the AA with a passion. Weakest finisher out there. 

AA's just S-A-W-F-T SAAAAAAAAAAAWFT

and apparently that commentary table is so heavy only the beast incarnate can conquer it and push it over.


----------



## SovereignVA

Oh damn.

Definite heel turn.


----------



## TommyRich

Please don't shake hands


----------



## mattheel

Well...Ill say one thing. If the "suspension" is their way of writing Brock off for a while, it pretty much guarantees that Rollins will hold the belt for a while. There's no way that they take it off Rollins and not pay off this feud with Lesnar.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright come on you motherfucker, turn heel.


----------



## Arcade

Kabraxal said:


> They can't let this motherfucking worthless shit put anyone over. Retire you piece of shit. I'm done respecting your ass. You can make the call to put someone over. YOu never do. Fuck you and fuck your legacy. You are shit. Go to hell.


Lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

You need your head examined if you really thought Cena was losing this match


----------



## crazyrvd123

ToddsAutographs said:


> I was going to put he reminds me of like a Rob Van Dam style and it makes sense that you would enjoy Neville being your username is RVD. And stating an opinion is trolling? I'm just not fond of that style of wrestling is all.
> 
> My bad for stating my opinion brah.I forgot this isn't the internet. :eli3


Your last post all about how he is small and thus would lose a fight, even though he is in great shape. That is not an opinion, its being an idiot.


----------



## The Absolute

Show of respect? Dino, you jackass.


----------



## SpeedStick

Deam Ambrose winning the 2015 Money in the Bank, This was a test


----------



## richyque

Dean jobs yet again, lol


----------



## HBK 3:16

God I was worried Dean was going to turn heel there.


----------



## Hawkke

"Dean Ambrose has nothing to be ashamed of"
"Damien Sandow has nothing to be ashamed of" 
Wow, that sounds awful familiar doesn't it!


----------



## ItsDenton

Dean Ambrose bores me now, just turned into a jobber. Such a shame, although something could happen here, heel turn?


----------



## Headliner

Thought for a second that Ambrose would turn heel there. This dude is a mid-carder for life unless he turns heel.


----------



## KingLobos

HAHAHAH RIP Ambrose. Your career is over.


----------



## Erik.

I'm hoping all these failed attempts at winning belts is going to make Ambrose snap. Here's hoping.


----------



## dan the marino

That was a pretty sloppy match.

And lol @ Ambrose losing clean. Again. I've given up and can only shake my head at this point. Guy is one of the top three most over faces on the roster and this is how he's treated time and time again.


----------



## 20083

Nikki Bella said:


> They actually made that match fun even though there was no chemistry whatsoever.


I agree, just seemed awkward together but made the best of it.


----------



## thekingg

Pointless match, but kudos to WWE for giving the win to the indestructible Cena via the IMPRESSIVE roll up AA/FU or whateva, which we hadn't seen since 3 days ago. Fuck that shit, i will go to sleep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I could see Dean turning heel, soon.

Dean and Seth teaming up as heels?

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Code of honor is alive and well in WWE!


----------



## Furious

Cena is never turning heel!!!


----------



## A-C-P

"Job? Already Got One" :cena


----------



## The_Great_One21

This show started so well.Gutted it's turned to shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705

....2, 3,4......later


----------



## bmp487

Goddamnit they teased the heel turn again.


----------



## Robbyfude

Did you guys really think Cena was going to lose after those United states championship shirts were released? :maury


----------



## DGenerationMC

Heel turn coming soon?


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Ambrose isn't good enough in the ring to be in the main event.


----------



## rocknblues81

Midnight Rocker said:


> Not a bad match. Fuck the haters, Dean looked strong after this one.


Dean Ambrose is a jobber.


----------



## DJHJR86

That match was great...until Cena won. God I hate him.


----------



## MasterGoGo

argh, cena can gtfo


----------



## La Parka

I think the first hour and a half was written by Triple H.

Vince has now taken control of the last half of the show.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Just fucking turn Ambrose heel already. Makes no sense for him staying face if all he's gonna do is lose repeatedly.


----------



## Fabregas

He'll brush your mouth like Colgate.


----------



## Erik.

Why do I get the feeling that isn't the last we see of Ambrose tonight!?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

People actually thought Dean was going to win this? That would have been moronic. Cena needs to hold this belt at least to Summer Slam


----------



## deathslayer

Headliner said:


> Clean loss:lol
> 
> Ambrose marks must be *sick.*
> 
> Almost dies yesterday and has to lose to Cena clean today.


You know what? I don't think I even care anymore lol


----------



## TNA is Here

What a performance by Ambrose though. 

They allowed him to shine there.


----------



## hou713

I guess this is their way of making the title prestigious... not very well executed but at least they're trying


----------



## Mainboy

SpeedStick said:


> Deam Ambrose winning the 2015 Money in the Bank, This was a test


:mark:


----------



## Eric Fleischer

Fuck Cena and fuck white dinner jacker guy. He looks like an unwiped asshole.


----------



## Bret Hart

Remember when Dean was super hot in August and then left to make that movie?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Taker to end RAW?

Roman to cut a promo to end RAW. But who interrupts?


----------



## CaptainLantern77

MOTN so far, the night after he had worst MOTN with Rusev.


----------



## MEMS

Feel bad for Dean. Guy is at the pinnacle of his career, doing everything right, but can't buy a meaningful win.


----------



## Amber B

Incoming
"ADHSDHSDNS why they bury Ambrose though!!"

If you couldn't see that that was the beginning of the Ambrose summer push, you're blind or like to bitch for funsies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuritaDavion said:


> From where? Ain't like he was on fire or anything. At least we got a good match out of it.


I agree. Dean looked good there; it didnt hurt him at all.


----------



## Chrome

Perfect time to turn Ambrose there. He's just treading water as a face right now.


----------



## Lord Humongous

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

Créole Heat said:


> Just fucking turn Ambrose heel already. Makes no sense for him staying face if all he's gonna do is lose repeatedly.


Tehy should go with the slow burn. let him lose a few more close matches, then get more and more frustrated then turn heel.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wtf is the main event going to be


----------



## bjnelson19705

Here comes Reigns.


----------



## thekingg

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> You need your head examined if you really thought Cena was losing this match


I thought an NXT guy was debuting, i thought Rusev was answering the challenge, i thought someone interfered, i hoped something interesting happened. But that match... ermahgerd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where are the sideplates?


----------



## 307858

"For the first time we have a triple threat"

- Byron, regarding Seth cashing in.

Jesus. Did he not watch Mania XXX? XX?
He's awful. Brock destroying the commentators came at a high price.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A "suspension" to write-off off Lesnar for a few months. Bad for us, good for him. Loads of money, 7 matches in 3 years


----------



## Pastor Yeezus

Kabraxal said:


> They can't let this motherfucking worthless shit put anyone over. Retire you piece of shit. I'm done respecting your ass. You can make the call to put someone over. YOu never do. Fuck you and fuck your legacy. You are shit. Go to hell.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Your hair doesn't look as good straight. Sort it out Renee.


----------



## Furious

I have to admit Rollins knows how to be a heel. He makes you just want to slap the fuck out of him!


----------



## King Gimp

Orton...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fans still cheering Rollins.

:mark:

Rollins and Orton to feud??

:mark:

They have good chemistry.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Orton :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86

Eric Fleischer said:


> Fuck Cena and fuck white dinner jacker guy. He looks like an unwiped asshole.


Haha, that was "shocked Undertaker guy with ugly wife" from last years WM.


----------



## mightymike1986

Great match! Seriously solid chemistry. Push Ambrose towards a PPV rematch down the road. Need to build the idea of an aging Cena and beast psychotic Ambrose.


----------



## Medicaid

lol I completely forgot about Randy Orton.


----------



## virus21

deathslayer said:


> You know what? I don't think I even care anymore lol


WWE: Causing viewer apathy since 2012


----------



## Marcos 25063

Orton :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Randy is eyeing that title like a bag of coke.


----------



## Erik.

I do feel they have plans for Ambrose but for whatever reason they keep putting him in feuds that he shouldn't be winning or in feuds where the person he's against needs elevating more. Wyatt (for Taker), Rollins (for his eventual MITB cash in)

I'm hoping he snaps and in the summer just goes ape shit, wins MITB and goes from there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Backstage cameo............OUTTA NOWHERE.


----------



## Necramonium

Getting so sick of this Cena bullshit, how many times does Ambrose has to job ffs!


----------



## VIPER

Orton asking for a rematch 1 year later :lol


----------



## Headliner

DEATH and DEATH are here!


----------



## ZachS22

heel_turn said:


> "For the first time we have a triple threat"
> 
> - Byron
> 
> Jesus. Did he not watch Mania XXX? XX?
> He's awful. Brock destroying the commentators came at a high price.


He means the money in the bank cash-in being a triple threat


----------



## bjnelson19705

Never mind.


----------



## JC00

Oh jesus anyone but Orton or Reigns as Rollins first feud with the title.


----------



## Frico

That was a really fun match there and honestly a great surprise. Minor botch yes, but it was the best Ambrose has looked in months. Hope it's the start of something more.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Fantastic promo by Rollins. Randy Orton mentioning continuity, great work WWE!


----------



## Lok

Sup Viper!


----------



## Kabraxal

So.. HHH had the first half then the senile old shit that needs to fucking retire took back over for the rest. God... I can't wait til Vince is gone. Fuck that jack ass. No respect. Fuck him.


----------



## thekingg

I hope people who will visit the next RAW taping were watching the John Cena appearance, so they could know what exactly to chant next week. I hope it becomes the next "You Suck" as it is for Kurt Angle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Balor is debuting tonight with Randy?


----------



## KuritaDavion

So it's Orton, Reigns, and.........


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Tag team main event fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There it is. Rollins and Orton to feud.


----------



## kariverson

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> There was someone waving a Russian flag all last night at Mania so no I doubt it.


It's weird because last year that Greek guy was waving the flag around all time. But this year everytime camera catches him he hides it ASAP. And yeah I did notice it because I'm Greek.


----------



## The Absolute

AJ!!


----------



## crazyrvd123

2 NXT debuts to team with Orton, calling it now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Another Roman tag. :reigns


----------



## genocide_cutter

Dammit its Kane and Big Show


----------



## A-C-P

So Orton will team with Reigns even though Randy tried to kill him 8 months ago?


----------



## tommo010

AJ rocking the Bayley shirt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Show and Kane still in the main event? They can't be serious


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

incoming Punk chants


----------



## HBK 3:16

AJ's wearing a Bayley shirt?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Randy Orton,Roman Reigns, R-Truth


----------



## bjnelson19705

Vince's butt buddies.


----------



## finalnight

RKO, Roman and Taker will be the three.


----------



## Nine99

Orton to find 2 partners to face Rollins, Show and Kane

I'm out. See Ya next week guys


----------



## Mister Excitement

Big Show and Kane in the main event god dammit


----------



## SpeedStick

Oh GOD a 3 on 3 tag match again to end RAW


----------



## PrinceofPush

The Midcard titles are in great hands. FANTASTIC showings by both Cena and ESPECIALLY Bryan!

So HAPPY to be here live!


----------



## Gretchen

Big Show and Kane, two problems for us the fans.


----------



## KingLobos

AJs not a hugger. She has a no hugging policy. What a lying bitch.


----------



## jcmmnx

AJ with that Bayley shirt.


----------



## Chrome

Another main-event with Show and Kane. fpalm

Hope the crowd shits on those 2 big oafs.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Reigns and.....? Can't think of a second partner for Orton.


----------



## Shadowcran

And nobody is wondering where Reigns is.








"Why did Vince tell me I was ready??! Do I still have "The Look"?"


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bellas to call out Sasha Banks?


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Roman & Ryback...


----------



## Phaedra

they are not burying ambrose, i'm not going to lie, I needed a cuddle, even though I didn't expect him to win, but i'm gutted.

I'm hoping the remnants of the shield come out and kill seth lol.


----------



## Oakesy

So, we have a six-man tag to main event RAW?

Original, naaaaat


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on aj and paige my boy headliner!!!!


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Yes Big $how in the main event!!!!
:troll


----------



## Hotdiggity11

"I'm a hugger" t-shirt from the girl that doesn't let fans touch her.


----------



## Believe That

Fuck I knew we couldnt get away from show and kane for a whole raw


----------



## PhilThePain

BAILEY'S GONNA HUG YOU! BAILEY'S GONNA HUG YOU!


----------



## wkc_23

Kane & Big Show.. Goddamn. Everytime they appear on my TV screen, my eyes burn. Fuck off already.


----------



## Donnie

hmm six man, maybe Finn & Adrian new legacy


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

I love segments like this. Outside of Cena, it's been a near perfect RAW. Very entertaining.


----------



## DoubtGin

nice, the NXT divas will be on this one


----------



## Roman Empire

crazyrvd123 said:


> 2 NXT debuts to team with Orton, calling it now.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Y2-Jerk said:


> Balor is debuting tonight with Randy?


Orton/Reigns/Balor :hmm:


----------



## Undertakerowns

Does Aj shirt say I'm a hugger? Are we going to se Baylee?


----------



## hng13

AJ rocking the Bayley shirt, nice.

6 diva tag match? Is an NXT diva getting a call up? Hopefully Charlotte. She's been ready, in my opinion.


----------



## 3ddie93

god sake when are those fat old fuckers gonna just fuck off


----------



## The Absolute

It's a wonder Punk hasn't impregnated her yet.


----------



## Bushmaster

Orton gonna tag with Reigns and someone else :StephenA


----------



## Arya Dark

*"I'm a hugger" "DON'T TOUCH ME!"*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why do they have to end with a 6 man tag, fuck.


----------



## A-C-P

AJ in a Bailey Shirt?

:nice


----------



## Lien

AJ in a Bayley tee.


----------



## chargebeam

Bailey incoming? :mark:


----------



## mattheel

heel_turn said:


> "For the first time we have a triple threat"
> 
> - Byron, regarding Seth cashing in.
> 
> Jesus. Did he not watch Mania XXX? XX?
> He's awful. Brock destroying the commentators came at a high price.


Actually, it was the first time they've had a triple threat match generated by a cash-in. That was his point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*AJ WEARING A BAYLEY SHIRT :wtf

I HOPE SASHA IS ONE OF HER OPPONENTS :mark:*


----------



## VIPER

AJ wearing her baby mama's shirt :banderas


----------



## Lok

AJ rocking a Bayley shirt


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Ok guys, who are going to be Orton's partners?


----------



## Amber B

Joey Jeremiah and Short Bus time!


----------



## Danjo1986

Seth/Show/Kane VS. Orton/Ryback/Balor??


----------



## Erik.

It will be Reigns and Ambrose.. Ambrose will then turn by costing them the match.


----------



## Pacmanboi

AJ :homer


----------



## Natsuke

Dude kicked out of Cena's AA and people are saying his got buried.

FFS, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I hope Brock returns as THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!*


----------



## witchblade000

Fuck Vince McMahon and Fuck John Cena. Of all the people, why send out Ambrose? Knowing he would lose. I threw a gallon of Motts fruit punch across the room. That's how pissed off i am right now.


----------



## DOPA

AJ with a Bayley shirt :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

KuritaDavion said:


> So it's Orton, Reigns, and.........


maybe Taker or Ryback since didnt big show throw him out?


----------



## finalnight

Natsuke said:


> Dude kicked out of Cena's AA and people are saying his got buried.
> 
> FFS, lol.


He also blocked like 10 of them too.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

Reigns and Sting?


----------



## Ryan193

Reigns and Balor or The Ryback


----------



## thekingg

Please tell me how much are WWE writers making, what is actually their work, how to apply for one and exactly how retarded do i have to be. I think i can achieve better success with the stories. It's time.


----------



## Headliner

richyque said:


> Dat ass on aj and paige my boy headliner!!!!


Fuck that cottage cheese, old mayo smelling bitch.


----------



## ABigLegend

Reigns and Undertaker, I think.

Reigns is a definite I'd say. Undertaker was rumoured to be on tonight's show, Balor is a small possibility.


----------



## Braylyt

AJ in a Bayley shirt :mark:


----------



## NasNYG567

Ryback and Henry will join Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Natsuke said:


> Dude kicked out of Cena's AA and people are saying his got buried.
> 
> FFS, lol.


People kickout of finishers alot these days.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Great raw, staggering to the end. Big show and kane in the main event, sigh


----------



## Irish Jet

It will be Ryback and Reigns.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Will be reigns and ryback I bet


----------



## tommo010

AJ paige charlotte v Bellas and sasha inc


----------



## Stinger Fan

Natsuke said:


> Dude kicked out of Cena's AA and people are saying his got buried.
> 
> FFS, lol.


He didn't get buried but he certainly shouldn't have been Cena's first defense , he didn't really need that loss when his stock is pretty low right now


----------



## 20083

This has been a great RAW, I swear, I just can't seem to be able to do 3 hours. Feeling tired and saturated already. Gonna tough it out to see how the show ends though.


----------



## rocknblues81

CaptainLantern77 said:


> Roman & Ryback...


Just what I was thinking...


----------



## DOPA

Reigns and someone else will be Orton's partners


----------



## 3Dee

Ambrose kicks out of an AA and locks the STF on Cena yet he is buried? Come on.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Botchamania moments coming up.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Sasha? or Charlotte?


----------



## SpeedStick

Big Show, Kane, Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton, Romain Reign , Mark Henry


WWE going to save crazy money once Kane, Big Show , and , Henry contracts are over


----------



## Lien

After an awesome first hour and a bit, this show is ending with Kane and Show in a 6 man tag match. Seriously?


----------



## Erik.

I still think Ambrose is turning heel tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Crowd should crap on the main event.


----------



## jcmmnx

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Ok guys, who are going to be Orton's partners?


Reigns and Taker.


----------



## Nut Tree

crazyrvd123 said:


> 2 NXT debuts to team with Orton, calling it now.


Orton's new faction


----------



## DoubtGin

Marcos 25063 said:


> Sasha? or Charlotte?


both !


----------



## JimCornette

More Kane and Big Show in the mainevent. Just what this company needs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

If Sasha Banks debuts tonight :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain

heel_turn said:


> "For the first time we have a triple threat"
> 
> - Byron, regarding Seth cashing in.
> 
> Jesus. Did he not watch Mania XXX? XX?
> He's awful. Brock destroying the commentators came at a high price.


WrestleMania XX wasn't a triple threat. It was Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels in a singles match DAMMIT :vince3


----------



## JC00

HHHbkDX said:


> Reigns and.....? Can't think of a second partner for Orton.


RYYYYYYYYYYYBACK.

:vince3


----------



## WhyMe123

Brock comes back and f5 the entire roster


----------



## birthday_massacre

ABigLegend said:


> Reigns and Undertaker, I think.
> 
> Reigns is a definite I'd say. Undertaker was rumoured to be on tonight's show, Balor is a small possibility.


I think Balor debuts before the main event on his own.


----------



## Headliner

Noami lawddddddd.

Chocolate Thunder.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mercy said:


> *I hope Brock returns as THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!*


That's too old school for these fools


----------



## DJHJR86

Fucking AJ's theme...too damn catchy. Now it's stuck in my head. I just skipped my way to the fridge to get another beer. Thanks AJ and Jim Johnston.


----------



## KingLobos

It means the Rock and Rouse are going to kick that Authority ASS King


----------



## TheBusiness

Taker and Sting as Orton's partners followed by a staredown setting up Mania 32. A man can dream.


----------



## Necramonium

Nattie looking like a saucy extra from a Mad Max movie, *drewl*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:fuckthis FUCK OFF BELLAS

Seriously, they hyped this up as a Wrestlemania match, then turn around and do the same shit on RAW :kobe?*


----------



## jcmmnx

No NXT girls? fucking bullshit


----------



## TD Stinger

It's gonna be Ryback and Reigns. To think they're best show of the year is gonna end with Kane, Show, and Ryback. God I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Puppies!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Natayla. Dear fuckin' Jim Neidhart!

:homer kada


----------



## wkc_23

Dat Bayley.


----------



## Cashmere

Natsuke said:


> Dude kicked out of Cena's AA and people are saying his got buried.
> 
> FFS, lol.





3Dee said:


> Ambrose kicks out of an AA and locks the STF on Cena yet he is buried? Come on.


This. Ambrose is fine. Cena's gonna light a fire on this miserable midcard.


----------



## rocknblues81

Nattie is looking better and better these days.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

:eli3 Dude I hope Raw ends with Big Show knocking everyone out :eli3


----------



## Arya Dark

*Look it's Nikki Bella and her little sis.*


----------



## AnalBleeding

'Ronda Rousey, the UFC champion Bantam of The Bantamweights or whatever"

:lawler

nice job king


----------



## Robbyfude

Agh, i thought Sasha was debuting.


----------



## Roman Empire

So that was anticlimactic. No Sasha or Charlotte.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ayyee a Bayley shirt.


----------



## Hydra

No Diva call up?? :sadpanda


----------



## Medicaid

Smh @ everybody loving Raw, and after one decent match where their favorite didn't get an unmerited win, you guys dropping in mood. 

The whole point of Cena being Champ is to elevate the midcard, and make the competition seem worthy and the belt seem prestigious again. US Titled hasn't meant shyt since Booker T had it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is it just me or is Lawler actually good tonight? He isnt being annoying because there is no Cole or JBL.


----------



## thekingg

jcmmnx said:


> Reigns and Taker.


Okay i'll call taker's nursing home, when do you want him delivered?


----------



## Brandough

Naomi looks so scrumptious right now


----------



## hng13

Oh, or we could just get a near exact copy of last night's match. Cool, I haven't had a good piss break yet this Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi good lawd dat booty bama4


----------



## KuritaDavion

So we got Naomi in her sleeping gear and Nattie as a dominatrix.

Fine with it.


----------



## tommo010

we want Paige chant aige


----------



## I AM Glacier

The Bellas make "make a wish kids" want to give up


----------



## TD Stinger

So Natalya's suddenly a heel? Ok. Love that fucking outfit though.


----------



## 307858

Natalya better turn and destroy all the divas.
Van-daminate all the divas. 

Or have Madusa destory them!


----------



## AnalBleeding

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or is Lawler actually good tonight? He isnt being annoying because there is no Cole or JBL.


'Ronda Rousey, the UFC champion Bantam of The Bantamweights or whatever"

:lawler


yep, real good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lol they're just going to leave the commentary table turned over? :lmao


----------



## 20083

No diva call up - BUT AJ has a shirt on so thats something :lol


----------



## mattheel

ShowStopper said:


> There it is. Rollins and Orton to feud.


Yup. I think that thats the best action. When Orton won the match clean, I thought for sure Seth was cashing in. Then itd be Orton/Seth in a program for the title with Seth going over ultimately.

Like I said, if they are using the suspension to write Lesnar off, it has to mean that Seth holds on to the title for a while. They are not going to build that feud like this and not pay it off.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Waiting for the crowd to boo the fuck out the Bellas!


----------



## Amber B

Wear a Bayley t shirt in front of a crowd like this.
Don't have Bayley in the match.

:vince


----------



## Marcos 25063

:LOL


----------



## crazyrvd123

If they have an IQ over 1 they will debut Balor and have Neville wrestle again to team with Orton. But we will see some old played out shit. Neville or Balor could even take the loss and still look strong.....What a fucking thought.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

I love Naomi


----------



## VIPER

:woo 

Better have NXT Gorls represent though.


----------



## chargebeam

No Bailey, no Sasha, no Charlotte... no nothing


----------



## KuritaDavion

Naomi :yes.


----------



## Nut Tree

Byron is starting to settle down a bit


----------



## HBK 3:16

The crowd booing because Naomi kicked out :lol


----------



## dan the marino

Good god Natalya. :trips8

She has quickly become one of my favorite current divas looks-wise.


----------



## thekingg

Can't i just skip that hooker's match without losing my time?


----------



## Phaedra

Me and Thwagger are just going to cuddle in the corner while you guys enjoy Raw lol.


----------



## Cashmere

AnalBleeding said:


> 'Ronda Rousey, the UFC champion Bantam of The Bantamweights or whatever"
> 
> :lawler
> 
> nice job king


Still better than Saxton :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I thought those were bayley chants for a second.


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd has died down a bit. I blame Cena.


----------



## SP103

What happened to the other fuckkadyltec? She go extinct with Brodus?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson

Why do they give Naomi the worst gear ever? One time she's like a prostitute, the other in her undies,


----------



## Headliner

That's it. If I ever meet Uso in real life, we gonna have to fight to the death for Naomi. Eat that shit like scooby snacks. :homer


----------



## cavs25

They are chanting no more rest holds lol


----------



## X Spectrum

heel_turn said:


> "For the first time we have a triple threat"
> 
> - Byron, regarding Seth cashing in.
> 
> Jesus. Did he not watch Mania XXX? XX?
> He's awful. Brock destroying the commentators came at a high price.


What do you mean there was a Triple Threat at WMXX? We all know the main event was HBK vs HHH for the WHC wich ended in a no-contest which resulted in the title being vacated and then awarded to Randy Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Medicaid

Dead at Naomi using her ass so much lately, not feeling Natalya's outfit, but Both of their Asses .... !!!


And Brie is the weak leak here, she needs to be sent to NXT along with Cameron.


----------



## Necramonium

AJ really doesn't give a fuck, wearing a NXT diva's tee. XD


----------



## PhilThePain

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> :lol they're just going to leave the commentary table turned over? :lmao


Brock can't turn over a table that's already turned over...oh wait yes he can


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Those hairbutts though..


----------



## elo

Do a NXT Divas invasion angle.....get Sasha, Charlotte and co out there NOW.


----------



## thekingg

kariverson said:


> Why do they give Naomi the worst gear ever? One time she's like a prostitute, the other in her undies,


insert race card here.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Paige with dat overness aige


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAW has been going downhill after the great Lesnar segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

kariverson said:


> Why do they give Naomi the worst gear ever? One time she's like a prostitute, the other in her undies,


Because she is black lol


----------



## Erik.

SP103 said:


> What happened to the other fuckkadyltec? She go extinct with Brodus?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She was useless.


----------



## Bret Hart

Brie is so awkward in the way she moves.


----------



## hng13

"Kiss my butt" omfg lol Bella hate intensifies.


----------



## Shadowcran

Great momentum killer of a match. 

Yes, let's stretch this pos out a while...

That looked rough...still, yawn. 

A 2 commercial Divas match. Thanks for the piss AND snack break.


----------



## Arthurgos

Amber B said:


> Wear a Bayley t shirt in front of a crowd like this.
> Don't have Bayley in the match.
> 
> :vince


I think AJ has done it on purpose in a smart way. Bayley has been ready for a long time for a call up but she is one of the people i think Vince would refuse to give proper matches etc.


----------



## chargebeam

The Bellas look so cool doing the L sign...


----------



## Undertakerowns

Wow this match didn't end with a roll up yet?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice spear of sorts by Paige.


----------



## SP103

Holy shit eat that you slutty bitch. Paige just nuked her


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AyrshireBlue

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or is Lawler actually good tonight? He isnt being annoying because there is no Cole or JBL.


He's bearable because he's actually calling the action and not making stupid jokes with Cole and JBL


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Good match thus far.


----------



## Cashmere

Naomi's ass is practically covering my whole TV screen :denzel

Damn that Uso brother doing a fine job :justsayin


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte.... Sasha Banks... Bayley... Please come out there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A commercial during a pointless 6 man tag uttahere*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Headliner said:


> That's it. If I ever meet Tyson in real life, we gonna have to fight to the death for Natayla. Eat that shit like scooby snacks. :homer


Fixed. (Y)


----------



## chargebeam

"We want tables" chants on the app... :lmao


----------



## Erik.

Legit BOSS said:


> *A commercial during a pointless 6 man tag uttahere*


What's wrong with that? It's a pointless match, a commercial is more than welcome. Time for me to go take a piss.


----------



## Phaedra

They booed down a CM Punk chant and started a ridiculously loud AJ Lee chant. thank you San Jose.


----------



## chargebeam

Faint CM Punk chants. 
Boos.
Loud AJ Lee chants.

Good crowd! :clap


----------



## DJHJR86

Reese's minis are the shit.


----------



## truelove

Pretty sure reigns turns feel or ryback to cost Orton


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582705703753682944
*Foley please be right for once*


----------



## 307858

mattheel said:


> Actually, it was the first time they've had a triple threat match generated by a cash-in. That was his point.


That was probably his target.
It was not very lucid if it was. He needs to work on the delivery and not be so staccato. 

Cash in.
Triple threat.
Rollins


----------



## mattheel

If Rollins eats the pin tonight though...

Fuck that bullshit. Im already half expecting that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If this RAW would have been 2 hours, it would have been GOAT.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> People actually thought Dean was going to win this? That would have been moronic. Cena needs to hold this belt at least to Summer Slam


Much like Bryan needs to hold the Intercontinental title until SummerSlam. Cena vs. Bryan, title unification match.


----------



## cl_theo

Fuck the Bella's. can't those whore get raped or something and fuck off already? Just bring up one of the NXT divas and put the belt back on AJ or Paige.


----------



## XDream

I am liking the Diva matches more and more...what's this? This happens when they give people time I DIDNT KNOW THAT


----------



## Phaedra

'You Fuck Cena'' chant ... for real ... no word of a lie.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

thekingg said:


> insert race card here.


oh shut up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

truelove said:


> Pretty sure reigns turns feel or ryback to cost Orton


Reigns joining the authory would be awesome.


----------



## Furious

I think Orton gets Reigns and Balor. But I was wrong earlier so I maybe wrong again.


----------



## thekingg

Thread died down, crowd died down, good job merging a great Wrestlemania with your gray everyday shit booking.


----------



## LPPrince

X Spectrum said:


> What do you mean there was a Triple Threat at WMXX? We all know the main event was HBK vs HHH for the WHC wich ended in a no-contest which resulted in the title being vacated and then awarded to Randy Orton at Summerslam.


Byron meant that there's never been a Triple Threat match utilizing the MITB briefcase cash-in.

But he didn't word it well enough to get that across unless someone followed that train of thought close enough.


----------



## mattheel

heel_turn said:


> That was probably his target.
> It was not very lucid if it was. He needs to work on the delivery and not be so staccato.
> 
> Cash in.
> Triple threat.
> Rollins


You're probably right. But this is the biggest moment of his career. The benefit of the doubt may be in order.


----------



## Medicaid

wot they chantin?


----------



## VIPER

I can't make out their chants :lol


----------



## Headliner

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Fixed. (Y)


Nah breh. Naomi is the key to my skin clearing up. She provides all the vitamins & nutrients I need.


----------



## TNA is Here

They should have done a Diva Gauntlet match with the Bellas, AJ and Paige. Where when someone win a match they pass to the next opponant. 

You start with Nikki vs AJ. AJ win the match and title. 

Next opponant for AJ is Paige. Paige beats her for the title. 

Finally Bree comes in the face Paige, AJ comes out and cost Paige the title. The Bellas leave with the title again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

What are they chanting?


----------



## p862011

Stinger Fan said:


> He didn't get buried but he certainly shouldn't have been Cena's first defense , he didn't really need that loss when his stock is pretty low right now


this is the freaking raw after mania we need big matches 

who would you put thier

bray wyatt,luke harper,wade? all 3 of them lose alot too


----------



## -XERO-

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> :lol they're just going to leave the commentary table turned over? :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns

Why would taker fight his brother? I'm guessing Sting!


----------



## Callisto

cl_theo said:


> Fuck the Bella's. can't those whore get raped or something and fuck off already? Just bring up one of the NXT divas and put the belt back on AJ or Paige.


wow so edgy


----------



## A-C-P

And who gets to ref the divas.... That's right "The Black Ref"


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Is that "The Bellas suck" chant


----------



## DGenerationMC

Is AJ wearing Bayley shirt?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Divas getting no pops :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Can Lawler shut up for one FUCKING SECOND! I really can't make out the chants the fans are singing.


----------



## DoubtGin

The match is totally fine. Fuck those chants.


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns joining the authory would be awesome.


It wouldn't make any sense considering they bring up Rollins breaking up the shield


----------



## jcmmnx

This would've been good with Sasha, Charlotte, and Bayley in it.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Nattie was smiling a little too much holding AJ in that submission hold. It's a costume, not a way of life.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Was that a John Cena sucks chant at Nikki :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Crowd: "The Bellas Suck" to the melody of Cena's theme


----------



## X Spectrum

No CM Punk chants yet? Seriously?


----------



## The Main Headliner

Naomi's hot as ****


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Shadowcran

If they hadn't found Lawler, I wonder if Vince would have had the Spanish announce team call this? That might have been fun even though I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Furious

Way to long of a diva match!!!


----------



## killacamt

A-C-P said:


> And who gets to ref the divas.... That's right "The Black Ref"


cuz he's that .....


----------



## Chrome

Legit BOSS said:


>


----------



## HBK 3:16

The Bellas suck chants :lol


----------



## tommo010

Nikki Bella tapping out to Paige's black widow :HA


----------



## DOPA

"The Bellas suck!" :lmao


----------



## richyque

this match is great, love aj and paige!


----------



## Pinkman26

They're chanting "The Bella's suuuuuuck" to Cena's song!


----------



## mattheel

Ok. Sexton just botched by saying Nikki tapped out to "Paige's black widow."

gotta get it together mayne.


----------



## A-C-P

Necramonium said:


> Can Lawler shut up for one FUCKING SECOND! I really can't make out the chants the fans are singing.



I think they were singing The Bellas Suck to Cena's theme :ha


----------



## HiddenViolence

Bored now.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

I'd let AJ use my face for loo roll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Randumo24 @Dell *Remember when someone told us that no one cares about AJ and she kills Wrestlemania crowds :ti*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Brie shaking her ass right in front of the camera. I'm okay with that view.


----------



## TheBkMogul

The divas have gotten 10 or so minutes already.

What planet am I living on?


----------



## wkc_23

WORLDSTARRRRR!


----------



## Eric Fleischer

Love this crowd shitting on the Bellas. Of course, they'd like that according to Tony Atlas.


----------



## 307858

Is that a "Let's go Nikki chant"

Steph, buy her a new pair of Louboutins!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Sloppy


----------



## Shadowcran

Just end this already. It sucks the proverbial biscuit at this point.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Naomi is the most Lucious diva right noe.

Lana isn't a diva imo


----------



## Hawkke

Sorry, but, If I was Bryon and King I'd be kicking the guys from the Spanish table out of their chairs and taking them for myself! :lol


----------



## TJC93

X Spectrum said:


> No CM Punk chants yet? Seriously?


Let go


----------



## jcmmnx

Main roster divas fucking suck. NXT women's division is miles better.


----------



## Frost99

Anybody else just feel like this show was turned to MEH the second they "suspended" their BIGGEST babyface the ass kicker Brock Lesnar? 

Because you know who one of Randy's partners is going to be, how AWESOME would it have been if Brock was there for that?


----------



## Arthurgos

Furious said:


> Way to long of a diva match!!!


Hell no these Diva's are starting to get longer and longer matches. Best for us all since we finally get to start seeing how great these are including the Bella's .


----------



## KingLobos

Ewww AJ's ribs are disgusting


----------



## Necramonium

Nikki folding AJ like a pretzel.


----------



## PunkShoot

Let's go divas chant!


----------



## MANIC_

I'm so glad I can watch the Bieber roast and know what's happening on RAW simply by refreshing this thread every two minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Where is Reigns?


----------



## VIPER

AJ Chants :drose


----------



## Roman Empire

lol Is it wrong that I just noticed AJ's boots being Converse.


----------



## A-C-P

Nikki calling spots like :cena :lol

And Brie still wants someone to "come on" Nikki :curry2


----------



## Erik.

jcmmnx said:


> Main roster divas fucking suck. NXT women's division is miles better.


They're clearly restricted. Calling up the NXT women won't save shit. They'll be given the same limitations and 2 minute matches. Fail to get over and then lost in the shuffle. A shame really.


----------



## mostdopeglobal

Reigns and Ryback will be ortons partners


----------



## Callisto

Can AJ go a single match without being sloppy? Christ, every time Nikki and Paige have to dumb themselves down so she can keep up. She's not much better than Rosa at this point.


----------



## Arthurgos

Frost99 said:


> Anybody else just feel like this show was turned to MEH the second they "suspended" their BIGGEST babyface the ass kicker Brock Lesnar?
> 
> Because you know who one of Randy's partners is going to be, how AWESOME would it have been if Brock was there for that?


In my dreams it would be Hideo and Balor.


----------



## SovereignVA

"Let's go divas"

Wow, considering we're still not too far away from "insert divas match/piss break joke" hearing that chant was really heartwarming.


----------



## HBK 3:16

This tag match is really good actually; nice and long too.


----------



## Punkholic

IDONTSHIV said:


> Where is Reigns?



He's most likely going to be one of Randy Orton's "friends."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJHJR86

Naomi is criminally underrated.

And her ass is priceless.


----------



## Mordecay

Paige is happy she isn't dating a wrestler right now


----------



## richyque

Naomi is ass is too big and sloppy


----------



## JC00

Furious said:


> Way to long of a diva match!!!


Apparently the rumor was the diva's division was gonna change. Guess that meant longer matches and probably more than one diva's match per show.


----------



## Cashmere

Camera man needs to do a better job with that zoom. That was a Naomi ass moment :lol


----------



## Necramonium

Noami botched that drop, did not tug in her head and hit the mat with the back of her head.


----------



## -XERO-

Dat Ass Wins.


----------



## AnalBleeding

this match went longer than Ambrose vs Cena


----------



## VIPER

That finisher is so shit :ugh2


----------



## Stinger Fan

Why would you have the champion take the pin? My goodness this company cannot book champions in non title matches for shit


----------



## finalnight

Suplex City bitch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

That arse attack is the worst finisher


----------



## Kratosx23

How long was that match? God almighty. The pain is mercifully over.


----------



## jcmmnx

A 20 minute diva match to put Naomi over?


----------



## Lok

Alabama Slamma!


----------



## Arya Dark

*that's the worst finisher EVER*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That ass can knockout many a person. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Diva matches are indeed getting better.


----------



## Punkholic

Roman Empire said:


> lol Is it wrong that I just noticed AJ's boots being Converse.



Looks like you've been taking a long piss/sandwich break during Divas' matches for about two years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23

Naomi realllllly needs a new theme.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Worst Divas finisher right next to the Rack Attack

A friggin' butt to the face? fpalm

Sums up the Divas division


----------



## Kabraxal

Can't stand Naomi... she's worse than the Bellas. Why give her shit when she can't actually perform.


----------



## Headliner

Why does Naomi still have that old Brodus Clay music?


----------



## TNA is Here

What an embarrassing finisher. 

They should have brought the Four Horsewomen to take all of them down.


----------



## genocide_cutter

This had been a great raw so far


----------



## Lennon

I can just tell we're getting a boring ass ending.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

I'd love for Naomi to give me the rear view


----------



## Big Doobie

Why havent they flipped the announce table back over?


----------



## 20083

Somebody call my mama!


----------



## thingstoponder

Budget cuts will not allow Naomi to get her own theme.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So Nikki v AJ v Paige v Naomi at Extreme Rules?


----------



## LPPrince

That Rear View is still stupid.


----------



## Vox Machina

That was a pretty good match. Thanks for giving divas a chance, WWE.


----------



## SP103

She still uses that theme song? Hahaha. Can we get Brock back now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Such a bad finisher


----------



## pewpewpew

Why don't those idiots just flip the desk back over? 

lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I usually am not a fan of naomi. But shes not doing half bad.
Still need a bit more work. And paige/aj/nikki will be on point.

Brie is awful. And naomi you just may be growing-on-me.
Good divas match.


----------



## The_Great_One21

THE FUCKING SECOND RECAP OF THE LESNAR SEGMENT :lol


WE FUCKING KNOW WHAT HAPPENED YOU CUNTS


----------



## Shadowcran

Win by "The Iceman" King Parsons cocoa butt. I'm serious, that's what he used to call it in the 80's.


----------



## Frost99

Punkholic said:


> He's most likely going to be one of Randy Orton's "friends."
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Nah you mean he'll use Randy as one of his heat shields, question is who gets to be the lucky second shield?


----------



## DOPA

Let's go divas chant was awesome


----------



## Furious

Arthurgos said:


> Hell no these Diva's are starting to get longer and longer matches. Best for us all since we finally get to start seeing how great these are including the Bella's .


I would rather see the NXT divas have a match than main roster divas.


----------



## #Mark

No HHH, Wyatt, Rock, or Taker?


----------



## Arthurgos

Lately AJ and Paige just seem to be loving life after these wins.


----------



## Frico

Nattie is a proud resident of Suplex City.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Great match, IMO.


----------



## geomon

The Diva's outperformed John Cena. Let that sink in.


----------



## rocknblues81

DJHJR86 said:


> Naomi is criminally underrated.
> 
> And her ass is priceless.


Priceless in how nasty it is.


----------



## 20083

Big Doobie said:


> Why havent they flipped the announce table back over?


:lol


----------



## tommo010

Rear View is the worst finisher, I can't wait to see the Bella marks complain about that one


----------



## A-C-P

Frost99 said:


> Nah you mean he'll use Randy as one of his heat shields, question is who gets to be the lucky second shield?



The Big Guy


----------



## finalnight

So where's HHH? Still at the bar with DX and NWO?


----------



## Necramonium

The_Great_One21 said:


> THE FUCKING SECOND RECAP OF THE LESNAR SEGMENT :lol
> 
> 
> WE FUCKING KNOW WHAT HAPPENED YOU CUNTS


These recaps are not for you watching since the start but for people who just tuned in.


----------



## Stinger Fan

God, Ryback really sucks


----------



## The_Great_One21

Fucking Ryback..


Just fuck off. Absolute garbage since Lesnar left.


----------



## Kenny

THE BIG GUY


----------



## KingLobos

Stop facing the camera Orton and Ryback you idiots.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Fire Naomi and be done with it. Where's one of the new Divas people keep talking about?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Orton's face :lmao


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Will be reigns and ryback I bet


For fucks sake


----------



## PunkShoot

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TJC93

Ortons face :lmao


----------



## Donnie

THE BIG G... FUCK!! PLEASE BE FINN


----------



## MR-Bolainas

ryback, reigns will be


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ryback is such a badass it's a shame he isn't higher on the card.


----------



## Irish Jet

So it those two. Good. I can go to bed.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Why did it look like Cole was running to Lesnar??


----------



## VIPER

Great divas match yay  Getting longer than some of the guys roud We're making it.


----------



## Phaedra

naomi wants her own music but she's not winning according to her twitter q&a


----------



## KuritaDavion

Randy's like "Whatever meathead."


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

AJ, Paige AND Naomi?!?!?!?!?!?! 

:tommy


----------



## 20083

No Triple H or Wyatt?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Orton still rocking the elbow pads?? I thought it'd be a one time thing, like when Trips rocked white boots at WM XX


----------



## Lennon

Ryback, meh. This is going to be horrible.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

What a great match. Cool that Naomi got the win too.


----------



## quadsas

aw, no Balor


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please no Ryback heel turn tonight.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

This ending is gonna be shit. Prove me wrong WWE!


----------



## BuffnTheStuff

How pissed would you be if you paid all that money for front row seats behind announcer and they stand up entire time. King and this jabroni can't pull up a chair?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Holy cow, am I really seeing divisions with actual build?

IC Title - Bryan/Sheamus/Barrett/Ziggler

Tag Team - Cesaro & Kidd/Lucha Dragons/Ascension/New Day

Divas - AJ/Paige/Naomi/Bellas/Natalya

Craziness!


----------



## Dell

Legit BOSS said:


> @Randumo24 @Dell *Remember when someone told us that no one cares about AJ and she kills Wrestlemania crowds :ti*


Nikki taking the L at Mania and the L tonight, lololol.

This will go down well.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Necramonium said:


> These recaps are not for you watching since the start but for people who just tuned in.


If you just tuned it then tough shit. 

Fucking Recap after recap constantly.


----------



## Hammertron

cant wwe afford a real attire for ryback? Im not even a fan but cmon, week to week some of the most horrid colors and words all over his dumbass singlet


----------



## LPPrince

They are protecting Reigns so much tonight by having his ass no-show, hahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Last one is going to be Reigns. Guess no Balor tonight.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Ryback? fpalm

No offense but...really? I was expecting something better

Rowan is better though :cry 

The Authority Vs. Orton,Reigns, and Ryback


----------



## hng13

Damn, hoping for one more NXT call up tonight.

Neville was bad ass in his match though. Love watching that dude in the ring. 

Too bad it'll be Reigns in the ME.


----------



## Headliner

Ok so Orton/Ryback/Reigns vs Rollins/DEATH/DEATH. We'll see if they actually do something with Ryback post Mania.

I still think something major is gonna happen tonight. Why else would Brock be done by the 1st hour?


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ryback :ti


----------



## Braylyt

Great fucking Divas match. Glad Naomi got the pin, she deserves the next title shot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Main Event with Big Show, Reigns, Kane, and Ryback?

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## jcmmnx

Erik. said:


> They're clearly restricted. Calling up the NXT women won't save shit. They'll be given the same limitations and 2 minute matches. Fail to get over and then lost in the shuffle. A shame really.


If you put Sasha, Charlotte, and Bayley in the Bellas and Naomi's place that match would've been 10 times better.


----------



## DJHJR86

rocknblues81 said:


> Priceless in how nasty it is.


Everybody poops. Didn't you read the book? Sometimes they get nasty.


----------



## JC00

Big Show
Kane
Ryback
Orton
Reigns 

in the Post-WM Raw main event


F***ing Lame. 

lol people thinking WWE was suddenly gonna make this change for the better. Same old Same old.


----------



## TNA is Here

Steph, you're stupid, your father is not gonna agree to suspend Brock after all the money he gave him to do just what he did. Think about your Board of Directors and the Stock holders!


----------



## Bad For Business

So it's the Authority vs Orton, Ryback and Reigns. Got to limit Reigns ring time, make him look strong.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Shouldn't have gotten my hopes up for a TAKER appearance. Damnit Ryback.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Necramonium said:


> These recaps are not for you watching since the start but for people who just tuned in.


Maybe people shouldn't be tuning into RAW right at the end of the show 

:draper2


----------



## ABigLegend

Ryback and Reigns then.


----------



## SHEP!

BuffnTheStuff said:


> How pissed would you be if you paid all that money for front row seats behind announcer and they stand up entire time. King and this jabroni can't pull up a chair?


That's what I've been thinking this whole time. Why can't they flip the table back over, does it have to sell for Lesnar all night?


----------



## Phaedra

It was too much to ask for Reigns and Ambrose to want a shot at Rollins eh? i mean Reigns is still coming out, and raging lunatic Ambrose might go sick, who knows, it might not come tonight.


----------



## Necramonium

Orton looked at Ryback with a face like, is this a Make A Wish kid?


----------



## ItsDenton

The first half of RAW and second half have been polar opposites, such an underwhelming second half.

Rollins, Kane, Show vs Orton, Ryback and probably Reigns will be a snooze fest without Lesnar rocking back up.


----------



## AnalBleeding

sadly, reigns is probably gonna end this show with his awesome superman punch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dell said:


> Nikki taking the L at Mania and the L tonight, lololol.
> 
> This will go down well.


*Imminent thread incoming about AJ burying the Divas Division. The salt will be glorious :drose*


----------



## Believe That

Oh god 

How lame ryback


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Love the fact that not only did AJ get HER name chanted, but the crowd buried the shit out of the Bellas. :grin2:


----------



## Arthurgos

Furious said:


> I would rather see the NXT divas have a match than main roster divas.


Which is sad i know the NXT Diva's are great but so are the likes of Natalia, Paige, AJ and apparently the Bella's well Nikki more so. Paige was a huge NXT favourite for that reason. You cannot have better and more Diva's matches by just ignoring the main roster that would just make it the same as it is now with each NXT call up just not wrestling like they did.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

:eli3 Dude still no Swagger WTF


----------



## The_Great_One21

This is bullshit.

Fucking best first hour and a bit in years. Was fucking amazing. Then Lesnar left and it's been garbage since and the night after a Wrestlemania we're getting a main event with The Big Show, Kane and fucking Ryback. 


Laughable.


----------



## Lien

It's like halfway through the show, Vince escaped from the cupboard Trips locked him in and he got his hands on the booking again.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Authority vs. Reigns, Orton & Ryback. MEH.


----------



## kakashi101

lol Rybitch trying to be relevant again.


----------



## Frost99

The_Great_One21 said:


> Fucking Ryback..
> 
> 
> Just fuck off. Absolute garbage since Lesnar left.


I think EVERYONE is coming back down to the reality of the situation, like after a GREAT night out on the town you think you scored a GREAT piece of ass but when you wake up the next morning those "beer goggles" fade away and you see the guy/gal who went to bed with disappeared and left in their place is just this hot disgusting and decrped mess aka *MODERN WWE*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Big Doobie said:


> Why havent they flipped the announce table back over?


Because Brock killed it

It died


----------



## 20083

KuritaDavion said:


> Randy's like "Whatever meathead."


:lol his expression said exactly that to me!


----------



## TERRASTAR18

p862011 said:


> this is the freaking raw after mania we need big matches
> 
> who would you put thier
> 
> bray wyatt,luke harper,wade? all 3 of them lose alot too


exactly and i would say with the pop he was getting, vinny and cena might make this a feud till summerslam.


----------



## kariverson

rocknblues81 said:


> Priceless in how nasty it is.


Finally someone tells it like it is. She could give great stinkfaces right up there with rikishi! They're asses are like the same!


----------



## hou713

So now everybody hates Naomi too...

Ok... :aj3


----------



## bjnelson19705

I'm not tuning into the main event.


----------



## chargebeam

Great Raw so far, but I'm not excited for this main-event...


----------



## hng13

LPPrince said:


> They are protecting Reigns so much tonight by having his ass no-show, hahaha


I swear man. When's the last time we saw a guy ME at Mania and not show up but for probably ten minutes on the Raw after. Besides Taker that is.


----------



## Redzero

WTF is doing Ryback on the Main Event of the RAW after Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Y2-Jerk said:


> Last one is going to be Reigns. Guess no Balor tonight.


They could have Balor debut before the main event. The main event does not have to start until 10:50 since it can have a 10 minute over run.

i still have hope.


----------



## #Mark

This RAW has sucked since that Lesnar segment. I have no desire to see Kane and Big Show wrestle in the fucking main event.


----------



## Bad For Business

Hopefully Brock returns again and just F5's all 6 men.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Praying Lesnar comes back through the crowd or something and F5's everyone in the main event 

Where's Wyatt, Rusev and HHH?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

WrestlingOracle said:


> Shouldn't have gotten my hopes up for a TAKER appearance. Damnit Ryback.


Taker? Taker in a match with Big Show and Kane. Literal death would happen in that ring.


----------



## A-C-P

:lmao just showed a promo for Raw in Green Bay and advertised the Nain Event as Orton/Reigns vs Rollins/Big Show

That really makes me want to go unk2


----------



## Furious

I would rather watch a 1 on 1 divas match for the belt. Naomi would be a better champion than Nikki. And get rid of the divas title and bring back the women's title.


----------



## Phaedra

The announce table is selling better than Flair ... for fuck sake push it back up and sit the fuck down you chumps.


----------



## mostdopeglobal

where the fuck is taker


----------



## TNA is Here

This is the problem with Rollins as champ, we're gonna have to get use to triple-tag matches with him and Show/Kane on every RAW.


----------



## WhyMe123

Brock come back please!!


----------



## connormurphy13

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-0...d-to-medical-facility-following-lesnar-attack

:brock4 :heyman6


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Trying to figure out the big angle to end. Better not be a useless Ryback turn somehow.


----------



## PunkShoot

Shaemus's Hair LOL


----------



## Bret Hart

Reigns and Ryback are the partners lol.


----------



## Lennon

I hope Brock comes back out and beats the shit out of everyone in the main event, using Michael Cole as a weapon.


----------



## TJC93

Wasn't Undertaker booked?


----------



## Kenny

first time i saw sheamus :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, I can actually see Lesnar running in and ripping shit up again.


----------



## thingstoponder

Sweet, sudden commercial cut while announcing the smackdown match. Did this shit last week too.


----------



## A-C-P

Dolph/Bryan vs Wade/Irish Mr T

:nice


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Logical booking for the IC title? What's the WWE coming to?


----------



## KingLobos

Goldust jobber


----------



## LPPrince

hng13 said:


> I swear man. When's the last time we saw a guy ME at Mania and not show up but for probably ten minutes on the Raw after. Besides Taker that is.


They'll say they were trying to sell the beatdown.

Which is funny cause they JUST announced Roman will be on Smackdown.


----------



## Brandough

Is anyone else not enjoying Raw as much as they did earlier or is it just me?


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH shit Rusev vs Goldust not Balor

that is too bad


----------



## 20083

:lol Sheamus!


----------



## tommo010

Lets have a Wyatt promo quoting "a demon" and then Debut Balor


----------



## Roman Empire

Russev and Goldust?... Okay?


----------



## Bowlen

I may have an unpopular opinion, but hours 2 and 3 have been the same dragging BS like always (minus the last five minutes of Ambrose vs. Cena).


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Are we still going to get that Stadust/Goldust fued?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sheamus is much taller with that haircut!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

No Lana :kd


----------



## Y2-Jerk

No Lana? Get out Rusev


----------



## richyque

golddust to get his ass beat


----------



## KuritaDavion

RIP Goldust.


----------



## Erik.

SUPER ATHLETE.


----------



## mattheel

Umm...


RIP Lana?


----------



## Joseph92

So did Goldust give up on getting Cody back??


----------



## CJohn3:16

Smackdown seems to be pretty big this week.


----------



## chargebeam

We Want Lana chants to take over this match.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

The fuck is Lana?


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Sheamus should start doing the Red Rooster gimmick with that hair. Fuck that would be gold.


----------



## TNA is Here

Did I miss Sting?


----------



## A-C-P

Rusev Putria Rusev JOBka

:cena


----------



## ItsDenton

Rusev vs Goldust ha fucking buried last night


----------



## Pacmanboi

Yawn.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Rusev vs Goldust.


Jesus christ this is pathetic. Its like they teased us the first hour and a bit and then decide, nah we're giving you garbage instead.

No Taker, No Sting, No Triple H, No Rock, No Wyatt. What a crock of shit this has been since Lesnar walked.


----------



## 20083

RIP Goldust


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Are we just ignoring that Rusev has a rematch clause for his title?


----------



## Danjo1986

Crowd will chant Lana like nobodys bidness


----------



## MOBELS

Please for the love god keep Rusev away from Cena now


----------



## hng13

LPPrince said:


> They'll say they were trying to sell the beatdown.
> 
> Which is funny cause they JUST announced Roman will be on Smackdown.


haha exactly. If anybody backstage doesn't think that the Reigns experiment has failed (at least for now) they're kidding themselves.


----------



## tommo010

No Lana :cry


----------



## Lok

Nice knowing ya goldust :lol


----------



## Dell

Legit BOSS said:


> *Imminent thread incoming about AJ burying the Divas Division. The salt will be glorious :drose*


Yeah how the fuck can you blame AJ this time, because Naomi pinned her. Can't wait to find out how they twist it this time.


----------



## Tardbasher12

RIP Rusev.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Meh. I wish Lana was out there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cole may have anal bleeding


----------



## 307858

DGenerationMC said:


> So Nikki v AJ v Paige v Naomi at Extreme Rules?


Divas Championship Scrabble?
AJ vs Paige vs Nikki vs Brie vs Natalya vs Naoimi


----------



## JC00

Could have just debuted Balor right there. But nah we'll let Rusev have a meaningless squash match.


----------



## KingLobos

Rusev youre finished You lose, your undefeated gimmick is over.

So now youre just a dumb fake lame Russian heel.


----------



## mattheel

Harribel said:


> No Lana :kd


My heart is broken.


----------



## Hydra

Damn the show started out so fucking great. But the 3rd hour has been typical pre-mania WWE .....


----------



## SP103

What did jerry mumble re: cole??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra

You know I really want to see Goldust vs Rusev ................ said no one, ever.


----------



## Hawkke

Damn Jerry, that was the perfect chance to get back at Cole and say Anal Bleeding!! You suck!!


----------



## Kabraxal

This Raw started off hot.. ended up shit. Yay...... god I can't wait til Vince is no longer around.


----------



## VIPER

I told you guys. WWE going back to its fuckery so soon :mj2


----------



## The_It_Factor

Why have they not flipped the completely intact table back over so these guys can sit down to commentate?


----------



## richyque

i thought he was going to say cole has anal bleeding.


----------



## TheBusiness

The main event needs Brock destroying the authority, an F5 to Reigns, and a staredown with Orton. Book it.


----------



## Erik.

The_Great_One21 said:


> Rusev vs Goldust.
> 
> 
> Jesus christ this is pathetic. Its like they teased us the first hour and a bit and then decide, nah we're giving you garbage instead.
> 
> No Taker, No Sting, No Triple H, No Rock, No Wyatt. What a crock of shit this has been since Lesnar walked.


:lol why the fuck would Rock be there? Get out of here. They've said since the beginning that Sting is on AFTER the show, are you even watching?


----------



## Jhunt

"Yeah, this guy lost his title yesterday and claimed his rematch. But now we have this guy who ALSO lost his title and dominated since he debuted, having lost 0 times but he's just going to run away from super Cena, because god forbid someone scares Cena." :vince


----------



## Furious

Bad For Business said:


> Hopefully Brock returns again and just F5's all 6 men.


^^^This lol


----------



## Lennon

WE WANT LANA


----------



## Donnie

if brock has legit put Cole out for a while I will mark like a bich


----------



## Cashmere

Lol Rusev is gonna be so irrelevant now. Boring smuck :lel


----------



## kanefan08

Why does Goldust have to Job? Job Star dust instead. lol


----------



## HBK 3:16

Random Rusev/Goldust match?


----------



## Frost99

Hey look the RUINED Russian & just like Wyatt last year after being "elevated" by fuck boy buckethead Rusev is already being stripped of what made him work aka the MISSING BLOND beside him.

Now she's off filming a movie but what happens when she gets back? Much like the Wyatt family I think he's flying solo which is a mistake ATM, hell the loss last night was ALWAYS THE REAL MISTAKE but hey :cena3 gonna :cena3


----------



## geomon

Possible cervix damage for Michael Cole. We wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## TNA is Here

Man that Goldust-Stardust storyline ended quickly.


----------



## LPPrince

The fuck happened to this Raw? This is the worst post-Mania Raw in the last few years.

Started off fucking fantastic, and gradually turned to SHITE.


----------



## DoubtGin

The second half, starting with Ambrose vs Cena, felt so meaningless. No new feuds, no progression, nothing.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

Naomi & Natalya are the 2 best "Wrestlers" on the main roster for a few years now

FFs you crying ass AJ/Paige marks quit bitching this was a great match for the Divas, and I'm sure AJ & Paige were fine with letting Naomi have the pin on the post Mania Raw 

Naomi is truly underappreciated by you morons, if you hate the finisher, fine but at least acknowledge the talent by Naomi instead of constantly marking out for you darlings and deeming everyone else as talentless hacks

:frustrate


----------



## TJC93

'Best RAW ever!!!!' 

'This RAW is shit fuck vince!'

This forum :lmao :lmao


----------



## Furious

Rusev crush!!!


----------



## 20083

:lol at King trying to sound like he hates Rusev but just not giving a fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion

kanefan08 said:


> Why does Goldust have to Job? Job Star dust instead. lol


They did earlier.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Rusev Crush chants :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi

COUNTRY THAT'S BEEN MORE THAN GRACIOUS TO HIM? FFS WHEN LAWLER?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Good to see Rusev still booked strongly after that lost


----------



## chargebeam

We need to start a "RANDOM MATCH" chant whenever we get matches like these.


----------



## SP103

I should of pressed the SAP button about 1 hour 30 minutes ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_Great_One21

Yeah that was worth while.


----------



## dan the marino

Rusev is so done.

So they're going to fit Undertaker/Sting/Triple H/Reigns/main event into 15 minutes? :hmm


----------



## AyrshireBlue

How fucked off would you be if you've paid to sit behind the announcers? 

Sit down you dumb cunts


----------



## Roman Empire

TJC93 said:


> 'Best RAW ever!!!!'
> 
> 'This RAW is shit fuck vince!'
> 
> This forum :lmao :lmao


Yeah that's pretty much what's going on lol.


----------



## Furious

The first hour and a half was awesome!!! Wtf happened?!


----------



## KingLobos

Rusev is lame now. Your story ended it's over. Give it up.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

Rumor Mill : The Red Rooster was spotted backstage.


----------



## hng13

Damn, man. For a second there I thought Balor was gonna come out and debut against Goldust.


----------



## Arthurgos

Frost99 said:


> Hey look the RUINED Russian & just like Wyatt last year after being "elevated" by fuck boy buckethead Rusev is already being stripped of what made him work aka the MISSING BLOND beside him.
> 
> Now she's off filming a movie but what happens when she gets back? Much like the Wyatt family I think he's flying solo which is a mistake ATM, hell the loss last night was ALWAYS THE REAL MISTAKE but hey :cena3 gonna :cena3


Rusev is missing Lana because she is doing a movie. She took time off to be at Mania which is kinda public knowledge around here.


----------



## Amber B

Don't they realize that Rusev is nothing without Lana?
WWE does this donkey ass shit where they take someone who's hot and puts them in a movie.


----------



## oleanderson89

Meaningless match


----------



## Necramonium

Why is this Russian bullshit with the flag still continuing?


----------



## 20083

TJC93 said:


> 'Best RAW ever!!!!'
> 
> 'This RAW is shit fuck vince!'
> 
> This forum :lmao :lmao


:lol this, so much this


----------



## mattheel

kanefan08 said:


> Why does Goldust have to Job? Job Star dust instead. lol


Umm...they did.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

JC00 said:


> Big Show
> Kane
> Ryback
> Orton
> Reigns
> 
> in the Post-WM Raw main event
> 
> 
> F***ing Lame.
> 
> lol people thinking WWE was suddenly gonna make this change for the better. Same old Same old.


After 8:15pm tonight, WWE stops trying for another year. Buckle up :lol


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

No Bray, no Sting, no Taker, no HHH. Fuck you WWE


----------



## Stone Hot

Its most likely Reigns, but Finn Balor would be a nice surprise.


----------



## LaMelo

I am glad they got Rusev a squash match to try and save him after last night.


----------



## LPPrince

Also can Big Show and Kane fuck off already? Goddamn.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Why are they acting like Reigns would be a surprise?


----------



## The_Great_One21

Oh and this crowd sucks by the way. Maybe I'm biased because I've been in a post Mania crowd but they have been silent since Lesnar left.


----------



## THANOS

I kind of want to hear the Reigns reaction, but this seems like a good time to check out.


----------



## Erik.

Why are people pissed with no Undertaker or Sting? When were any of them announced for the show? - Sting has been confirmed to be on after the show. Taker was NEVER announced.


----------



## A-C-P

So does Vince think that Reigns coming out to be Orton's other partner is going to be liked by the fans?


----------



## DOPA

Will be Reigns but I'm hoping for Finn Balor.


----------



## Kabraxal

I really hope this was a Vince ego "hey HHH, you book the first Half of the show and I do the last half and I show you who's better!". Because this second half has sucked ass. Jesus fuck. We were getting NXT and then suddenly turned the Network to WCW 2000.. and IT"S NOT EVEN ON THE NETWORK YET! FUck...


----------



## cavs25

ugh this main event


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Did I miss Sting ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well Lesnar, you at least entertained us!


----------



## Oakue

Lesnar is legit GOAT. Entire first 70 minutes is built around him and it's the best 70 minutes of RAW in years. Lesnar leaves and the show turns to shit with the snap of a finger. Tells you all you need to know.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OH JEEZ I WUNDER WHO THE THIRD MAN IS!?

I know for a fact it's not Roman Reigns. No fucking way it would be him. It can't be. Reigns won't be the third man, he can't. He wouldn't be on a team opposing The Authority after not appearing all night, just no way.


----------



## LaMelo

I knew The Ryback would step up. I was hoping for Taker.


----------



## HBK 3:16

LOL Mic Skills said:


> Naomi & Natalya are the 2 best "Wrestlers" on the main roster for a few years now
> 
> FFs you crying ass AJ/Paige marks quit bitching this was a great match for the Divas, and I'm sure AJ & Paige were fine with letting Naomi have the pin on the post Mania Raw
> 
> Naomi is truly underappreciated by you morons, if you hate the finisher, fine but at least acknowledge the talent by Naomi instead of constantly marking out for you darlings and deeming everyone else as talentless hacks
> 
> :frustrate


Who said they hated Naomi? the match was great most of us agree; but that finishing move is just stupid.


----------



## Lien

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh and this crowd sucks by the way. Maybe I'm biased because I've been in a post Mania crowd but they have been silent since Lesnar left.


I don't blame them.


----------



## Lennon

Reigns is going to get shat on if he's Orton's partner. I'm talking arse-spraying mayhem.


----------



## wkc_23

PLEASE, 3RD PERSON, DON'T BE REIGNS... Oh, who am I kidding :washed2


----------



## Redzero

Undertakerowns said:


> Why are they acting like Reigns would be a surprise?


QFT.


----------



## 20083

Amber B said:


> Don't they realize that Rusev is nothing without Lana?
> WWE does this donkey ass shit where they take someone who's hot and puts them in a movie.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well said!


----------



## Erik.

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Sting ?


Exclusive interview after the show.


----------



## Hawkke

The Table went from no selling to over selling! Someone get Orton out there for an RKO on it, it'll probably set right after.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A-C-P said:


> So does Vince think that Reigns coming out to be Orton's other partner is going to be liked by the fans?


If it is Reigns, that's not a good sign for his booking going forward. It would show that WWE still hasn't learned in re: to his booking.


----------



## chargebeam

TJC93 said:


> 'Best RAW ever!!!!'
> 
> 'This RAW is shit fuck vince!'
> 
> This forum :lmao :lmao


Well... it DID start off amazing...


----------



## Bad For Business

It's clearly going to be Reigns, any schmuck can see it coming.


Please boo him crowd


----------



## KuritaDavion

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol this, so much this


To be fair, we may be seeing Kane & Big Show in a half-hour match and Bryon has been putting us all to sleep on syllable at a time.


----------



## A-C-P

ToddsAutographs said:


> Rumor Mill : The Red Rooster was spotted backstage.



No, it turned out to just be Sheamus :jericho2


----------



## Irish Jet

The Main Event better produce something because this show has been bombing badly since Lesnar went HAM. They really blew their load with that and it made no sense to put it in the middle of the show so hopefully there's something else.

I swear if this just sets up a triple threat at Extreme Rules...


----------



## King Gimp

YEAH CHIEF BABY


----------



## TNAwesomeness

They won't flip the table back up because they don't want to let jbl out.


----------



## Cashmere

The fucking Big Show main-eventing again?!


----------



## Medicaid

LPPrince said:


> The fuck happened to this Raw? This is the worst post-Mania Raw in the last few years.
> 
> Started off fucking fantastic, and gradually turned to SHITE.


It's over, that's why. 

First hour was intense and new, second hour was cool and above average, I mean im pretty much bored with it now too, but this is the only time since last years post-mania when I watched the whole show. I haven't even went out for a cigarette break or bathroom break. 

3 hours of live tv based on continuous storylines and progression of new angles is hard to do perfectly.


----------



## LaMelo

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Sting ?


He's going to be on The Network after the show tonight.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I really hope it isn't Reigns, would completely no sell the beating he took at Mania


----------



## Silent Alarm

Are they actually trying to make the third partner a "surprise"?

Everyone knows it's that Blue Steel looking cunt.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

The second hour is shit. I guess we'll have to wait another 365 days for another.


----------



## BoundForMania

Chris Jericho return incoming. 

Lesnar leaving has made this Raw suck instantly


----------



## Frost99

Furious said:


> The first hour and a half was awesome!!! Wtf happened?!


They sent the BIGGEST babyface home, now true his contract is a thing but they should have SAVED that segment for LAST to build shit up & now the crowd like this show is MEH and if my "Train Wreck" sense is correct get ready to see the man who LOST the main event of WM BACK in the main event of RAW & possibly the WWE Title seen yep who wants to bet Randy's other partner enters through the crowd....

I think I will JUST TURN IT OFF


----------



## Pacmanboi

I'd :mark: if it's Balor and Reigns has a heel turn run in, starts a feud with Balor. :mark: everywhere.


----------



## Markus123

Ohh wonder who the tag partner could be, its like it's gonna be someone who hasn't been on this raw.


----------



## SP103

Alright I don't get these halo 5 commercials and having to wait 7 months is just stupid. 
Stop the ads Microsoft. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX

This Raw's dragging on. Kane and Big Show announced for the main event really sucked the life out of it.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

The_Great_One21 said:


> Rusev vs Goldust.
> 
> 
> Jesus christ this is pathetic. Its like they teased us the first hour and a bit and then decide, nah we're giving you garbage instead.
> 
> No Taker, No Sting, No Triple H, No Rock, No Wyatt. What a crock of shit this has been since Lesnar walked.


did you honestly expect to get once a year Taker, Rock or Sting? and don't worry about Hunter, I'm sure he'll be back next week with 20 minute promo's reminding us how much WCW was garbage and how he's beaten the best the business has to offer, with adding Sting to his resume


----------



## The_Great_One21

I was actually stupid enough to think the partners would be Taker and Sting.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

Kabraxal said:


> I really hope this was a Vince ego "hey HHH, you book the first Half of the show and I do the last half and I show you who's better!". Because this second half has sucked ass. Jesus fuck. We were getting NXT and then suddenly turned the Network to WCW 2000.. and IT"S NOT EVEN ON THE NETWORK YET! FUck...


U literally throw a temper tantrum every week like I just don't get why You watch it


----------



## Bowlen

Since I don't watch NXT and they still have to make me care about Pac and del Sol, I only enjoyed the Lesnar bits and Dean kicking out of Cenas shitty finishing moves. That's all. Bad RAW. 

Now Roman :zeb


----------



## Arthurgos

MEMS said:


> You don't think he got a script before the show?


I doubt it especially with it being this Raw and if he did it would have probably been just before Raw started. You would be shocked at how little they know with changes been fed through to them via there headpieces.


----------



## Danjo1986

I think it's best to have FInn in the match and Reigns do a run-in and take out Seth...


----------



## all in all...

heyman and lesnar have been carrying this company for the past year


----------



## LaMelo

I wish they wouldn't have dropped Neville's first name and the cape wasn't as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Medicaid

TNAwesomeness said:


> They won't flip the table back up because they don't want to let jbl out.


WAIT ... 

are JBL and booker still under there?

LOL!


----------



## Vox Machina

Expecting each second of a three hour program to match the awesomeness of Lesnar's rampage is foolish. This has been a fantastic Raw. Has it dipped? You betcha. Doesn't mean it's suddenly shit.

Lots of great moments tonight.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Worst thing about this main event is that it'll probably be longer than any match at Mania...


----------



## hng13

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Did I miss Sting ?


He's gonna be on the network. Hopefully with Taker but we'll see.


----------



## Bad For Business

chargebeam said:


> Well... it DID start off amazing...


It's like the show's been booked by 2 different people. The first half was awesome, the 2nd half's been standard Raw.


----------



## THANOS

So will Reigns be universally booed here, or will it be mixed? Given that Cena got dueling chants I'm expecting the latter.


----------



## LPPrince

Medicaid said:


> It's over, that's why.
> 
> First hour was intense and new, second hour was cool and above average, I mean im pretty much bored with it now too, but this is the only time since last years post-mania when I watched the whole show. I haven't even went out for a cigarette break or bathroom break.
> 
> 3 hours of live tv based on continuous storylines and progression of new angles is hard to do perfectly.


Bryan/Ziggler, Cena/Ambrose, and Lesnar/Rollins were all awesome matches/segments, but fuuuuck what we're getting now


----------



## jbhutto

WWE completely blue balled us this 2nd half wtf man.

At least let Lesnar come back and cause more carnage.


----------



## The_It_Factor

If I have to hear this skylar grey song one more time, I will strongly consider smashing my TV into a million pieces.


----------



## chargebeam

Mystery partner: Reigns under a shower of boos. :mark:


----------



## 20083

Pacmanboi said:


> I'd :mark: if it's Balor and Reigns has a heel turn run in, starts a feud with Balor. :mark: everywhere.


Aw man, this would be so cool, even though totally mindless haha. 
Classic Attitude Era stuff we all secretly love and miss.


----------



## Hawkke

kanefan08 said:


> Why does Goldust have to Job? Job Star dust instead. lol


One's a heel and one's a face?
:maisie3


----------



## The Absolute

No reaction for Seth.


----------



## TNA is Here

The most boring match of the night coming in.


----------



## Erik.

The_Great_One21 said:


> I was actually stupid enough to think the partners would be Taker and Sting.


That would have been shit. Both are probably still gassed from yesterday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well, here it is. Shit on it crowd.


----------



## Bret Hart

Please be someone other than Reigns.


----------



## richyque

Why does seth the wwe champ still have that jobber theme?


----------



## connormurphy13

BAH GAWD I'VE SEEN THAT THIRD MEMBER BEFORE! IT CAN'T BE...IT'S..










:bahgawd


----------



## LaMelo

Maybe it is just two on three or Lesnar just beats down security and comes back out?


----------



## HHHbkDX

What the fuck? No Sting and Undertaker? I thought I saw confirmation earlier that they'd both be on. Lame...


----------



## Headliner

That title looks great on Rollins.


----------



## TJQ

GEE I WONDER WHO THIS 6TH MAN COULD POSSIBLY BE? I CAN'T SEEM TO THINK OF ANY PERSON IN WWE WHO HASN'T MADE AN APPEARANCE ON RAW AND IS DIRECTLY TIED TO THIS FEUD. I FIND MYSELF STUMPED.


----------



## KuritaDavion

The_Great_One21 said:


> I was actually stupid enough to think the partners would be Taker and Sting.


:lmao Big Show, Kane, Taker and Sting wrestling each other. Screw all of that.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Save us Brock


----------



## JimCornette

Wow what a huge reaction Rollins got.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Lesnar to come back and murder the rest of the commentators.

...

..

we can only dream..

this show is gonna end with Reigns superman punching Rolins


----------



## Chan Hung

chargebeam said:


> Mystery partner: Reigns under a shower of boos. :mark:


Obvious Reigns will be Orton's partner.


----------



## wkc_23

It's nice that a new, fresh & upcoming wrestler won the AMBR.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> I really hope this was a Vince ego "hey HHH, you book the first Half of the show and I do the last half and I show you who's better!". Because this second half has sucked ass. Jesus fuck. We were getting NXT and then suddenly turned the Network to WCW 2000.. and IT"S NOT EVEN ON THE NETWORK YET! FUck...


It seems like HHH booked all the NXT matches and Vince booked the rest.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Kane and Big Show are gonna turn on Seth?


----------



## Frost99

Bad For Business said:


> It's like the show's been booked by 2 different people. The first half was awesome, the 2nd half's been standard Raw.



Somebody STOPPED medicating Vinny Mac and he re-wrote the script AGAIN


----------



## #Mark

What a disappointing show. Vince really booked Big Show and Kane in the main event.


----------



## Erik.

Title looks like it belongs on Rollins. Deserved champion.


----------



## Lennon

Save us Bork


----------



## 20083

I realllllly think Brock is gonna come back and tear shit once more.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm so glad a young talent like Big Show was put over.


----------



## richyque

SP103 said:


> Alright I don't get these halo 5 commercials and having to wait 7 months is just stupid.
> Stop the ads Microsoft.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Xboxone like the wii u is so washed, im hyped for ps4 exclusive mlb the show!


----------



## Irish Jet

It's obviously going to be Reigns. The only question is how it ends.

Probably Ryback turning heel to give Rollins another giant stooge.


----------



## Redzero

Fucking Ryback


----------



## Joseph92

That trophy looks so cheap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like how Rollins added gold to his attire to commemorate his title win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Orton no pop


----------



## Nut Tree

Know what I just thought about....Those fans who paid good money and sat behind the commentators have to be pissed off. I mean, they are standing in their view


----------



## TommyRich

Maybe it R-Truth


----------



## JC00

TJC93 said:


> 'Best RAW ever!!!!'
> 
> 'This RAW is shit fuck vince!'
> 
> This forum :lmao :lmao


Anyone that said this was the best raw ever is an utter moron. Ya Brock destroying shit was great but everything else has been utter shit.


----------



## The_It_Factor

So the elbow pads are a permanent thing now?


----------



## finalnight

Wtf is this in my veins stuff.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

lol Orton coming out to silence.


----------



## oleanderson89

In My Veins.


----------



## Amber B

If they have Reigns come out. With a crowd like this.
:ti


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

The crowd has well and truly died


----------



## Bret Hart

LoL ryback.


----------



## HHHbkDX

BoundForMania said:


> Chris Jericho return incoming.
> 
> Lesnar leaving has made this Raw suck instantly



"I hope Lesnar goes back to UFC. He adds nothing to show and he's overrated"-Dumbass Brock Lesnar haters

ut ut ut

Dude's the BEST THING ABOUT WRESTLING TODAY....


----------



## THANOS

Damn no reaction for Orton, that was really weird for a post-Mania RAW. Same for Ryback. Just plain apathy. :lol


----------



## kakashi101

Fucking Reigns 3rd man probably


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Who the fuck dresses Ryback?


----------



## PhilThePain

Roman Reigns is the third man?


----------



## LaMelo

Seth is just money, straight Cash!


----------



## Mister Excitement

Fuck Ryback is boring


----------



## The_Great_One21

Kane, Big Show and Ryback in the post Mania main event :lol


When you lose the post Mania crowd you know your show is shite


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Seriously? No reaction for Ryback fpalm


----------



## chargebeam

Well. The first two hours were fucking amazing.


----------



## Headliner

Damn the crowd died hard for Ryback.


----------



## hng13

Midnight Rocker said:


> I realllllly think Brock is gonna come back and tear shit once more.


That would be too epic lol. Save us Brock!!


----------



## Phaedra

no reaction for the big guy. hmmmm


----------



## Lennon

Ryback and Orton coming out to crickets :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

The IWC was hoping for Finn Balor?.. Oh boy, I have a better surprise for you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

#BadNewsSanta said:


> OH JEEZ I WUNDER WHO THE THIRD MAN IS!?
> 
> I know for a fact it's not Roman Reigns. No fucking way it would be him. It can't be. Reigns won't be the third man, he can't. He wouldn't be on a team opposing The Authority after not appearing all night, just no way.


OH MY GOD, IT WAS ROMAN REIGNS! I am such a fool.


----------



## jbhutto

Ryback got his singlet from one of those mall air-brush booths.


----------



## Mainboy

From. A great 2 hours to this :maury:


----------



## dan the marino

:lawler ARE YOU KIDDIN ME!?!?!?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great night so far. Kalisto is already on his way to replacing Rey Rey as the next big little thing, Neville no longer has that goofy first name and got a solid debut complete with sick pyro and a slick robe, Rollins is looking like a boss, Ambrose is back into title contention after a fine bout with Cena and Brock murdered half a dozen guys for the lulz.



TyAbbotSucks said:


>


R.I.P. in peace. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL, WWE still hasn't learned.


----------



## SiON

₵A$H®;47182906 said:


> The fucking Big Show main-eventing again?!


He won the Andre The Giant Battle Royal - most exciting up and comer the company has!


----------



## dylster88

BOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (mild level)


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## TJC93

OMG I DIDN'T EXPECT THIS


----------



## crazyrvd123

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I really hope it isn't Reigns, would completely no sell the beating he took at Mania


Totally agree, fucking garbage.


----------



## King Gimp

Ugh.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Man, this RAW really went down hill after Lesnar was suspended, only other good thing was the Divas Tag really.


And here comes the Roman Empire....... to no reaction at all.


----------



## DoubtGin

WOW I NEVER SAW THAT COMING


----------



## THANOS

Of course, and it sounded like he got a bit of a cheer, weird lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Yep it's Reigns


----------



## richyque

YES, ROMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

LoL, this raw had so much potential. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Leave crowd.. just walk out on this shit like I'm turning the fucking channel. Fuck Vince.


----------



## Frost99

OH DAT POP for DAT LOOK......


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMAO BIIIIIG SURPRISE!!!!


----------



## Insomnia

:ti


----------



## HiddenViolence

Big fucking shocker.


----------



## X Spectrum

"Roman is a wank pheasant"


----------



## LaMelo

Roman LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Nobody got a pop lol


----------



## The_Great_One21

Wow didnt see that coming.

Get a new commentary team you quims


----------



## TNA is Here

Ah Crap.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:reigns


----------



## iKingAces

:ti

King acting surprised to see Roman.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Roman is a wank peasant" sign...

:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

where are those heavy boos? lol


----------



## 20083

Its Roman!


----------



## A-C-P

Roman is a wank peasant sign :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

"ARE YOU KIDDING ME?"

:lawler


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Shock


----------



## Swa9ga

Reigns? Fuck me


----------



## all in all...

a wank pheasant?

new one to me lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Yeah Jerry what a surprise, can't believe.


----------



## mattheel

Yeah. No surprises here.

But like i said...If Rollins eats the fuckin pin...


----------



## Mister Excitement

This has to be the worst possible way to end this show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Roman is a wank pheasant sign :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss

and back to the beiber roast.


----------



## cavs25

This main event is a black hole of fun and entertainment 
I feel sorry for Seth


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

Z. Kusano said:


> Seriously? No reaction for Ryback fpalm


As it should be.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Way to sell that beating Reigns


----------



## The Absolute

Reigns is the mystery partner? Nope. I'm done.

But the show went downhill after Lesnar's segment. That was a tough act to follow. They should have saved that for the end.

I'm out. Good night, guys.


----------



## Bad For Business

Gee, what a surprise.


----------



## Undertakerowns

What a disappointment! I wanted to be wrong so bad.


----------



## hng13

Jesus, New Cena not even selling that shit kicking he got last night.


----------



## chargebeam

I'd love to turn off the commentary just to hear the crowd now.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Why are people surprised at Reigns? Rollins pinned him for the title last night... It makes perfect sense kayfabe-wise.


----------



## VIPER

:mj2 This crowd deserves better than this, what the fuck WWE?

How could you start so good and come to this? :mj2


----------



## kakashi101

Why do these dumbass announcers keep talking about how great Reigns did last night? He was getting suplex sodomized for like 90% of the match before he landed a spear, get real idiots.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reigns getting huge boos


----------



## Batz

oh roman wow much surprise can't berieve that


----------



## elo

Roman is a wank pheasant sign.

LMAO.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the moment lesnar got suspended this show became a regular raw.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Oh this isn't fair.

3 heels vs 2 faces as a heel.

>


----------



## finalnight

Oh wow they actually brought reigns out with this crowd. I'm guessing there will be a heel turn by reigns.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

This RAW turned from awesome to shit real quick.


----------



## AnalBleeding

"Reigns!?!? Are you kidding me!?!??"

:lawler


oh jerry, did that really surprise u?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wow, worst post-WM RAW ending in a while, I guess.


----------



## anorir

fuck this shit. Best RAW in a decade turned into a pile of shit

I'm out.


----------



## Amber B

WWE: We're fucking dumb
:vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Stone Hot said:


> where are those heavy boos? lol



People fell asleep when Orton came out.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

LOL Not an NXT talent...Gay


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

As long as I see one spear, im happy


----------



## Lennon

Rollins wasn't the only one who lost his smile when Roman's music hit, Jerry. Bleedat.


----------



## jcmmnx

This show started off amazing, and has slowly went downhill as it went on.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

IMO, I think Reigns should turn heel and Bea everyone up so he could have a One Man/All by Himself gimmick


----------



## Irish Jet

"That wiped the smile of Seth Rollins' face"

:lawler

Cuts to Rollins laughing.


----------



## ItsDenton

This crowd has been pretty poor since Brock left, but can't say I'd be overly impressed having to sit through the second half shit fest.


----------



## Markus123

'Roman Reigns is a wank pheasant' :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

Are they saying "Super Shitty"?!?! :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Not really feelin' this match.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Sigh...

Why on earth did they think this was a good way to end the show and not with Lesnar?


----------



## Crasp

Roman Reigns is a Wank Pheasant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pretty obvious the faces will win since Rollins won the night before.


----------



## Frost99

Roman Regins the man who was PINNED & LOST his chance at the WWE title now apparently has a claim for a re-match?

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Oakesy

This is the point where I hit the hay, night folks.


----------



## connormurphy13

"Roman is a wank pheasant"

:WTF2 :ha


----------



## A-C-P

So Let's Analyze Reigns as part of the Shield destroyed Ryback on numerous occasions and 7 months ago Orton tried to kill Reigns

Great Team :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Why were people expecting Balor? Doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Something good needs to happen at the end


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582737453859008512


----------



## Arcade

No surprise that Reigns is the third guy.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Suplex City chants

Reigns will never live this down


----------



## 20083

I'm sure there is going to be some major fuckery at the end of this.


----------



## SP103

Roidback is more over. That's some Sad sad shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Man this show has been straight shit since Brock left


----------



## LPPrince

Crowd can't be assed to react to Roman. No cheers, few jeers, full on apathy.


----------



## LaMelo

It was nice of AJ to wear Bayley's shirt and the show is in her home area.


----------



## TJC93

Something HAS to be happening at the end


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> As it should be.


>Not liking Based Big Guy


----------



## Roxinius

Roman gets one of the worst beating in wwe history but you'd never know it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

+1 to AJ for rocking the Bayley shirt and +1 to Ryback for having "Feast Mode" on the front of his singlet.


----------



## Mister Excitement

They always go to commercial break when somebody dives out of the ring lol.


----------



## Amber B

They're gonna try so hard tonight with him and that crowd. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart

Only Taker interrupting Sting is going to make up for the shit fest we got in the second half.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well damn then.


----------



## finalnight

NastyYaffa said:


> Wow, worst post-WM RAW ending in a while, I guess.


I wouldn't write it off just yet. Looks like we're going all the way till 15 after.


----------



## HHHbkDX

This 3 on 3 bullshit belongs on Smackdown.


----------



## THANOS

Man this crowd has zero fucks to give for anyone in this mainevent, other than Rollins. Some of them popped for Reigns there will the tope. This is really weird for a post-Mania RAW crowd.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

They tryna act like Rollins caused Reigns the match. The last move done in the match before Rollins cashed in was an F5 by Brock.


----------



## TNA is Here

iKingAces said:


> :ti
> 
> King acting surprised to see Roman.


King has become such a corporate sell-out at this point. That is why I'm happy he's not on RAW anymore. Booker is awkward most of the time but he does his own thing.


----------



## Bowlen

HBK 3:16 said:


> only other good thing was the Divas Tag really.


That sucked, too.


----------



## sharkboy22

If Ryback can get the fans back on his side, then surely Reigns can.


----------



## Cashmere

Come back Lesnar... Destroy this main-event and F-5 Saxton plz :mj2


----------



## Bad For Business

Oh boy, it's "Lets try and get roman over" round 843


----------



## chargebeam

It's as if the first 2 hours were booked by Heyman and the last hour is Vince going "OK OK, I got this now."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

No Sasha. No Finn.

I haz sad.


----------



## thingstoponder

WWE please build Reigns up naturally from here on and let me like him. He can win the title in a Shield triple threat next near at Mania.


----------



## JC00

THANOS said:


> Of course, and it sounded like he got a bit of a cheer, weird lol.


After last night Vince had the production truck add a tiny pop to Reigns theme just in case and told them to be ready to mute the crowd once again.


----------



## ODRiley

Better be something else...


----------



## quadsas

perfect time to introduce Balor, isnt it?

syke, have a guy you all hate to be in this match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Now we end the show for this smark crowd with smark favs Orton, Reigns, and Ryback! So exciting!" :vince3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns landed on his FEET this time. That was awesome. @Tommy-V do you have the gif?*


----------



## hou713

It's hilarious that Triple H still ducks the post-WM crowd every year :jordan4


----------



## Batz

oh wow roman fly such uso crazy


----------



## LaMelo

I'm surprised Cole didn't have anal bleeding also.


----------



## AnalBleeding

i have a badddddd feeling lesnar will come back and go after rollins then reigns will stop the beast with his deadly superman punch and stand tall in the end...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> It's as if the first 2 hours were booked by Heyman and the last hour is Vince going "OK OK, I got this now."


:lmao

THIS!!!!! :lol


----------



## wkc_23

I bet Orton & Ryback are wondering why this wank pheasant came out to be their teammate.


----------



## Stone Hot

Even the smarkiest Raw crowd of the year cant handle 3 hours anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Roman Empire said:


> Why were people expecting Balor? Doesn't really make sense.


Because Metzler claimed he was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bring in Balor. No one cares about this face team.


----------



## Amber B

Roman Empire said:


> Why were people expecting Balor? Doesn't really make sense.


Balor will become FCW Ambrose where for a year, people will try to incorporate his debut into something that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## LegendKilla15

TheLooseCanon said:


> People fell asleep when Orton came out.


Yea orton reaaaally puts ppl to sleep with the most entertaining finishing move. You're just a troll or a hater to hate on ORTON


----------



## NastyYaffa

THANOS said:


> Man this crowd has zero fucks to give for anyone in this mainevent, other than Rollins. Some of them popped for Reigns there will the tope. This is really weird for a post-Mania RAW crowd.


Can't really blame them as this is the main event they are getting.

I mean last year's post-WM RAW ME was Bryan/HHH... And that had the crazy Shield full face turn segment. Such an amazing ending.


----------



## cavs25

This is boring chants on the app


----------



## DoubtGin

THIS IS BORING chant.


----------



## chargebeam

"This is boring" chants.


----------



## LPPrince

Funny thing-

Balor over on NXT is more prepared for the main roster as a singles star than Roman is on Raw


----------



## Hawkke

Could swear I heard the crowd say "This is Horrid" on the App :lol


----------



## LaMelo

TJC93 said:


> Something HAS to be happening at the end


Brock destroying security and then everyone in the Main Event?


----------



## sharkboy22

During the break the crowd was chanting "This is boring" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Everything was so great up until this shitty main event. Why the fuck would they book this as the main event on the show after Mania?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Hope people stop booing Reigns now. He wasn't made champion like everyone assumed (especially before Lesnar extended his contract), so the guy needs to be given a chance to get back to the roots and work his way up.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Bowlen said:


> That sucked, too.


They were great, excellent tag match from the girls; only redeeming part of this shit second half of the show.


----------



## Headliner

Créole Heat said:


> Man this show has been straight shit since Brock left


Right. That's why I don't understand why Brock didn't go last. Unless they have something huge at the end of this match. Not sure what that would be though unless it was some big debut. Samoa Joe maybe? Idk.


----------



## TNA is Here

If there's something the WWE should phase out this year it's God damn 3 on 3 pointless matches.


----------



## Phaedra

'This is boring' chants ... oh lord. it's the sheamus/orton treatment ... until Randy got tagged lol.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

OK so in the ring are
Big Show- flopped
Kane- got stale quick
Randy Orton- ehh he's doing alright
Ryback- flopped
Reigns- flopped

So by my counting there's a 1/5 chance Seth Rollins makes it or a 4/5 chance he flops.
I'll bet the 4/5.


----------



## Punkholic

Wow, what a shitty main event for a post-WM Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus

TJC93 said:


> Something HAS to be happening at the end


Yeah, a stale boring main event


----------



## ABigLegend

Lesnar to come down and F5 them all to end the show.


----------



## Danjo1986

Is Sting on the Network afterwords?


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Bad For Business said:


> Oh boy, it's "Lets try and get roman over" round 843


oh give it a rest...you act like roman doesn't get unnecessary shit. look at him coming to the ring and another idiot harasses him. they need to change his entrance...


----------



## Lennon

Why the fuck would Balor debut here?

There's only one man who can save this shitfest, and he can wipe out the rest of the announcers while he's at it.


----------



## richyque




----------



## LaMelo

No Bray tonight.


----------



## 20083

Fuckery incoming, I'm sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre

JC00 said:


> After last night Vince had the production truck add a tiny pop to Reigns theme just in case and told them to be ready to mute the crowd once again.


That pop at the start has been in his theme for over a month now. I brought this up a while ago and people claimed I was lying LOL

Now its obvious because he is getting all boos and that cheer pop is still at the start of his theme and its always in the same place and sounds exactly the same.


----------



## DOPA

SAMI ZAYN CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Sami Zayn chants, you can tell the crowd is getting bored. XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is reigns only going to do a hot tag?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## chargebeam

Kevin Owens chants, but Jerry says they're chanting "Randy Orton"...


----------



## elo

Sami Zayn chant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Hideo chants during this match :ti*


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

I feel bad for Orton, Ryback and Rollons, they deserve better than this


----------



## LaMelo

I'm so sick of Big Show and Kane.


----------



## all in all...

wth is a wank pheasant


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hideo and Finn chants?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hideo chants


----------



## Erik.

Would :mark: if they've done a 3 on 3 just to reunite the Wyatt Family who end up coming out and destroying everyone.


----------



## cavs25

Hideo and finn chants


----------



## hng13

Hideo chants??


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

I'm amazed that the 'Roman is a wank pheasant' sign made it in the arena.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn crowd giving no fucks about this :lol


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Come on Brock save this fucking match please!


----------



## sharkboy22

Was that a "Hideo" chant?

Please bust out a Fight Owens Fight chant.

EDIT: "How you doing" :lmao

This crowd :lmao


----------



## Lennon

"Listen to the universe with those Randy Orton chants" :lmao

Someone needs to drop that fucking table on Lawler as well.


----------



## dan the marino

Random NXT chants.


----------



## Punkholic

Did Vince book the last hour of Raw? This shit is awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23

HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## chargebeam

HOW YOU DOIN' :mark:


----------



## The_Great_One21

HOW YOU DOIN CHANT :lol


----------



## jcmmnx

Dem Cass and Enzo chants!


----------



## A-C-P

:lol random NXT superstar chants


----------



## Chrome

How you doin' chants. :lol


----------



## Hydra

Damn the crowd is bored as fuck now.....


----------



## Gretchen

Listen to the fan here, they want Randy Orton!


----------



## LaMelo

The crowd has come back to life but they should show Seth some respect!


----------



## Crasp

all in all... said:


> wth is a wank pheasant


Roman Regins


----------



## ToddsAutographs

#Raw >Warzone


----------



## LPPrince

all in all... said:


> wth is a wank pheasant


Roman Reigns


----------



## Frost99

Nice the crowd gives ZERO fucks


----------



## Donnie

HOW YOUUUUU DOING CHANTS FUCK YES


----------



## Y2-Jerk

How you doin chants :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

This what you get WWE when you have too old wankers Kane & Big Show in the post WM main event of raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon

How you doin'!


----------



## oleanderson89




----------



## elo

HOW U DOIN'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang

was that a "Thank You Rollins" chant, followed by Lawler saying the universe with those Randy Orton chants! :lawler

:maury


----------



## Roman Empire

Amber B said:


> Balor will become FCW Ambrose where for a year, people will try to incorporate his debut into something that makes absolutely no sense.


lol Probably. But from what I heard, Balor apparently needed some time to "adapt" to the WWE style. So if that' actually true, it might not be smart to throw him on Raw/Smackdown so soon. I was however expecting Charlotte to show up. I've been hearing about her showing up for months.


----------



## RLStern

*This crowd sucks, so does the matches, only Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler was awesome(Ziggler almost messed it up with that jump outside the ring, Daniel Bryan carried it)

Nikki Bella carried AJ Lee clearly when she went for that leg lock and AJ Lee didn't know how to take it.*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Big Show and Kane just need to retire


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

PLEASE RETIRE!! LMFAO


----------



## Ham and Egger

How you doin!? :lol


The crowd is tired of these stale fucks.


----------



## chopperdudep

Loving the NXT chants holy shit!


----------



## Phaedra

NXT chants taking over. ... eek.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, NXT is so fucking over that the crowd is chanting NXT chants. XD


----------



## NastyYaffa

Dem NXT chants :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Thank God the crowd is shitting all over this. "Please retire" chants :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Ryback chuckling :lmao


----------



## Erik.

Just bust out an NXT chant until the show ends..


----------



## DoubtGin

PLEASE RETIRE chant directed at Big Show :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

"How you doin'" chants. :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid

I have no idea what the last six chants were besides "OLE/Sami Zayn", but the crowd must not want to see this shyt, and they just having fun.


----------



## bmp487

"Please Retire" chants. Holy Fuck, don't cry Big Show.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This match is such a boring piece of shit. God.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*PLEASE RETIRE @ BIG SHOW :LOL

Enzo and Cass are more over than the entire main event scene :Jordan. *


----------



## LaMelo

Tag in The Big Guy!


----------



## cavs25

Please retire lmaoooo


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

so the last recent ending to post WM raws

2012: Lesnar returns
2013: Ryback turns
2014: Shield v Evolution
2015: .... ROMAN WINS LOL?


----------



## dan the marino

Please retire? Same old shit? Crowd suddenly turned hostile.


----------



## Hirstwah23

"Same old shit"


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMAO "Same old shit"


----------



## Loose Reality

all in all... said:


> wth is a wank pheasant



No one knows, yet we all agree with it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

please retire 

lol so cruel


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Same old shit :banderas


----------



## chargebeam

"Same old shit"


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Same ol' shit!


----------



## Amber B

Same ol shit.
Welp.


:vince


Ryback is loving this. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lel :banderas


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Phaedra said:


> NXT chants taking over. ... eek.


Just wait until Vince gets his hands on it. :vince


----------



## Punkholic

Someone in the arena? Please try to get a "Please retire" chant for Kane and Big Show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran

When will they figure out what we figured out years ago, nobody gives 2 shits about Big Slow and Korne anymore. 

Nobody cares anymore if they're face or heel or if they showed up to the ring prancing to 'Tiptoe through the Tulips". They don't care to see more friggin' chokeslams. They don't want to see them do anything but retire.


----------



## Frost99

"Same old Shit"

In the words of Funaki....."*INDEED*"


----------



## wkc_23

Were they chanting "we want balor" ?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

crowds getting restless :lol


----------



## Algernon

Well deserved chants. Fuck everybody in this match except Seth Rollins.


----------



## Kabraxal

NXT more over than Raw official. HHH... get the fucking shovel and USE IT! We beg you! All of us.. the one time we want you to use the magic shovel.. USE IT ON VINCE!


----------



## LaMelo

Are they chanting for Lesnar now?


----------



## Erik.

I do admire WWE though for giving Reigns a match he is comfortable in, a tag match so he can get the hot tag.


----------



## Hydra

WE WANT LESNAR!.....crowd totally no-selling this match


----------



## A-C-P

Can't wait for Reigns to get the hot tag :ha


----------



## Donnie

OH FUCK WAVE TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsDenton

Same old shit chants


----------



## cavs25

The crowd has gone rogue


----------



## Necramonium

Crowd is doing the wave. XD

best crowd ever!


----------



## X Spectrum

Crowd doing the wave


----------



## DaBxx

How dare this crowd?!
Not showing any respect to these 2 legends.


----------



## LPPrince

Crowd so bored they're doing the wave


----------



## HHHbkDX

:LOL The wave


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Please retire" and "We want Ryback"

The crowd just buried Big Show and Reigns. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

And there's the Mexican Wave haha.


----------



## DBCCD

"Please retire".

Damn, that's pretty foul.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Sure it's been mentioned but 
LadyCroft sign! 

WF lives live on RAW!

Crowd is hot!


----------



## chargebeam

OMG :lmao:


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao

That actually looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Headliner

Crowd rightfully shitting on this match.:lol


RLStern said:


> *This crowd sucks*


Best crowd of the year sucks. Welcome to WF.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Main Event Fail WWE.


----------



## connormurphy13

the wave


----------



## The_Great_One21

Do these idiots realise that a mexican wave is tradition when the crowd is bored?


----------



## DGenerationMC

They're doing The Wave :lmao


----------



## hng13

LMAO @ THE FUCKING WAVE DURING A MAIN EVENT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Vince has got to be back there losing his shit.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao I love this


----------



## Alright_Mate

When things get boring bring out the Mexican wave lol


----------



## CaptainLantern77

I still wish Ryback was the 1 to beat Punk for the title instead of Rock. He coulda been huge


----------



## Irish Jet

Acting like the wave isn't a damning indictment of the match.

Okay.


----------



## SovereignVA

:lmao even the production team said "screw it"


----------



## -XERO-

*THA FUCK!*


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

Match so bad they have to show the crowd.


----------



## deathslayer

The crowd not giving a shit lol


----------



## teawrecks

LOL


----------



## The_It_Factor

Seth is like, "I'm done trying to entertain these losers"


----------



## AnalBleeding

Lesnar started that wave when he murdered Cole


----------



## finalnight

This crowd officially overbooked itself


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

They're doing a wave :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

They've resorted to a wave.


----------



## witchblade000

:maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mexican Wave is getting a push tonight


----------



## LaMelo

This is crazy!


----------



## The One Man Gang

same old shit! :maury


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince


----------



## wkc_23

Even the cameraman don't give a fuck what's happening in the ring :lol


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

El Oh El....


----------



## Hirstwah23

Hahahahaha


----------



## Erik.

You know the fans are bored when a wave comes out :lol


----------



## Chrome

Wave's been the best part of the match so far. :lol


----------



## Amber B

I fucking cant.

They don't give a shit about the match but WWE spins it as "LOOK AT HOW MUCH FUN THEY'RE HAVING. THEY LOVE REIGNS!" :vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YEAH! HAVE FUN OUT THERE DAMMIT :vince5!!!


CM PUNK CHANT @ ROLLINS! He's pissed :ti*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Post mania crowds they're cruel but they will let you know what they like and dislike :lol


----------



## Batz

Hahahhahahahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Danjo1986

The Wave is something fans do when they're bored lol. WWE has no clue.


----------



## Lok

The wave is back!


----------



## Markus123

Rollins is like what's the point of us wrestling.


----------



## Swa9ga

Cameraman is more focused on the crowd then this shit


----------



## NastyYaffa

They better have something big happen after this match. Surely the post-Mania RAW can't end with a 6-man tag?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

What the fuck is going on with this crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ROLLINS WITH THE CROTCH CHOP LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richyque

Geez, this is embarrassing and disrespectful to all the wrestlers involved . Lame.


----------



## KingLobos

What a dumb fucking crowd. 

The wave? Embarrassing.


----------



## Frost99

"WE HATE RAW"


----------



## thingstoponder

How the hell does a wave even start? In sports events the stadium screens tell them to.


----------



## MANIC_

Seth playing to the crowd so well


----------



## mattheel

Rollins is GOATing


----------



## Born of Osiris

LMAO This crowd is great. Fuck this match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

That's what happens when you put Big Show,Kane,Ryback,Roman Reigns in one match


----------



## The_Great_One21

we are awesome :lol


----------



## LaMelo

Come save us Brock.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The last hour of Raw has been a gigantic bore. Whose idea was this lame "main event"? This really illustrates that Raw should go back to 2 hours. It makes the show seem worse when so much filler is on TV.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

We are Awesome


----------



## Irish Jet

Rollins ripping off HHH.

Burial incoming.


----------



## Kabraxal

That's what you get Vince... crowd takes over and shits over your senile old booking! HAH!


----------



## A-C-P

We are awesome chants :lmao :sodone


----------



## VIPER

Not shitting on the match while Rollins is in the ring D: He doesn't deserve this :mj2

That fucking wave for a good 5 minutes, I'm :sodone with this crowd.

Not the CM Punk chants :mj2 We almost made it.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Crowd is murdering everyone in this match.


----------



## genocide_cutter

This crowd is something else


----------



## Ham and Egger

The crowd is thirsty for Lana, Bruhs! :ti


----------



## McCringleberry

Jesus. The crowd should never be more entertaining than the actual show.


----------



## wkc_23

The crowd wave is a better match than this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"We are awesome."

This match, however, is decidedly *not* awesome.


----------



## Erik.

Them Boos :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns

Fans were cool until they started putting themselves over.


----------



## thingstoponder

This crowd is cancer.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

bmp487 said:


> "Please Retire" chants. Holy Fuck, don't cry Big Show.


----------



## sabrefan1979

hng13 said:


> LMAO @ THE FUCKING WAVE DURING A MAIN EVENT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Vince has got to be back there losing his shit.




Yeah while he's counting his money.


----------



## TJC93

Stop putting Rollins in these matches ffs


----------



## deathslayer

The heel tags in.


----------



## mattheel

I cant tell who the crowd hates more. Roman or Kane


----------



## muttgeiger

Crowd's relentless. i feel bad for the wrestlers. Not as bad as I did earlier for Sheamus during the you look stupid chants though


----------



## Phaedra

Seth lost it with the crowd lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I always find it amazing when WWE has commentary cover up for the crowd.


----------



## Stone Hot

Nices boos for Reigns. Any reaction is a good reaction


----------



## TNA is Here

:eddie

:bryan

:zeb

THIS CROWD THOUGH.


----------



## Frost99

NastyYaffa said:


> They better have something big happen after this match. Surely the post-Mania RAW can't end with a 6-man tag?


NO, didn't you here for ONLY 9.99 you get the honor of watching a five min extra in ring promo from STING, that's right why bother showing him on FREE TV instead lets show it on the network instead.....


----------



## Amber B

This is the worst possible main event they could've done in front of this match.
Do what HHH does every year and just don't put certain people on tv.


----------



## 20083

We are awesome :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

Did Vince drug up the crowd?


----------



## Lennon

Rollins still heeling it up even though he knows he's the only one anyone gives a fuck about, tremendous.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

I enjoyed that spot.


----------



## tommo010

Reigns got Show cheered :HA


----------



## DBCCD

G.O.A.T crowd. Even better than the Miami one. 

Crowd deserve to be proud of themselves.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Big Show got cheered :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

Nobody gives 2 shits in a popsickle for Slow and Korne. RE-fucking-tire!


----------



## A-C-P

Ok Big Show just got cheered over Reigns :ha


----------



## The_It_Factor

I hope reigns pins all 3 of them at once just to spite the crowd :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

That was the best shellshock I've ever seen.


----------



## TJQ

:maury get this loser out of the main event

BIG SHOW SPEARED REIGNS LMFAO :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dell

RLStern said:


> *
> Nikki Bella carried AJ Lee clearly when she went for that leg lock and AJ Lee didn't know how to take it.*


Nikki with that big L, Just like she took the L last night.

:brie1:brie1:brie1


----------



## all in all...

look at those...those ..clotheslines...

lawler ffs


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Texting my ex, giving 0 fucks about this match


----------



## Hawkke

Shellshock on the Big Slobber!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

So Reings fakes a neckbreaker and instead does a punch LOL
he sucks


----------



## mattheel

Awesome stomp on Ryback!!!!


----------



## hng13

AnalBleeding said:


> Crowd is murdering everyone in this match.


Crowd just merking the shit out of Reigns so bad that Show even turned face for a few seconds there.

Fuck Roman Reigns.


----------



## Medicaid

Im sure if they just did Show/Rollins vs. Ryback/Orton the crowd would have been more respectful. 

or even Seth vs. Orton to earn a championship match and have Lesnar intefere.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Kane instantly stands up after an RKo...


----------



## Born of Osiris

Lol. Horrible ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And Vince "sends the fans home happy."


:ti


----------



## LaMelo

Pin him Seth!


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16

Thank god Rollins didn't take the pin.


----------



## Kabraxal

Vince is so fucking delusional! God, this is worse than WCW ever was XD


----------



## Batz

Motherfucking christ Ryback!!


----------



## Bryan D.

FUCK THE HELL OUT OF HERE SHIT ME


----------



## LPPrince

Horrible fuckin ending


----------



## TJC93

Wait that's it?


----------



## La Parka

lame ending


----------



## Magic

reigns the ultimate jobber. THEY RESPECT HIM NOW, RIGHT? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL


----------



## King Gimp

STING NOW ON THE NETWORK :mark:


----------



## Loose Reality

Big Show getting cheered. Roman is over, Vince.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stone Hot said:


> Nices boos for Reigns. Any reaction is a good reaction


not for the future face of the company; He needs to turn heel.


----------



## PirateMonkE

And Rollins runs away like a bitch. There's your WWE Champ, everyone


----------



## Cashmere

This crowd is brutal :lol. More :mark: Louder :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

wow. what an awful hour and a half.


----------



## Mainboy

Shat myself when sting appeared there :maury:


----------



## jbhutto

When did Sting turn fuckin' Chinese?


----------



## HHHbkDX

WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY PUTTING THAT SHIT ON THE NETWORK? fpalm fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

So this sets up Reigns Vs. Orton next week but where does Ryback fall?


----------



## Vårmakos

they really made kane no-sell the rko to make roman look strong


----------



## Bad For Business

Lol, they still booing Reigns, last night clearly didn't work. 



And i can already see that Rollins is going to have a Magnus TNA style reign, where he can't do fuck all on his own.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Awful fucking ending.


----------



## mattheel

Lennon said:


> Rollins still heeling it up even though he knows he's the only one anyone gives a fuck about, tremendous.


He's fantastic.


----------



## wkc_23

They have all year and they made that main event for the RAW after WM.. What the shit.


----------



## sharkboy22

Makes you wonder if WWE purposely booked this shitty ME so that the crowd can have their fun :lmao

I'm gonna download every RAW after Mania from WM 28. That's when the madness started. I swear this is only a recent trend.


----------



## antdvda

"We are awesome" chants? 

It's over marks. You guys are officially losers. You lost. Give up. Wipe the Cheetos off your chin, it's past your bedtime.


----------



## LaMelo

Seth should break Punk's title record.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

LOL best crowd ever. 

BOO reigns into oblivion!


----------



## Trifektah

Rollins is so fucking good, man.


----------



## Headliner

What a same ass shit ending:lmao

And then they save :flabbynsting for the network like anyone cares about his :washed2 ass.


----------



## DoubtGin

Atrocious second half. Fuck this shit.


----------



## TJQ

This company is so fucking bad lmfao


----------



## THANOS

Dear lord that was terrible main event for the first RAW of the new season fpalm fpalm.


----------



## Medicaid

holy shyt ... sting scared the shyt out of me right now, wasn't expecting his face to be on tv all of a sudden. facepainted people and clowns scare me. 

Except for Mudvayne, I love their music, awesome bassist.


----------



## Hydra

So much for a cooled push. Yeah people keep booing the shit of Reigns please.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Back to back weak finishes for Raw :kobefacepalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

:ti at that lame ass ending


----------



## Punkholic

That's it?! No swerve?! No Reigns or Ryback heel turn? BULLSHIT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frost99

Well guess were back to the age old saying.....

:vince2 "YEAH, MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG DAMMIT NO MATTER THE COST"

Also FUCK YOU, stand by for Sting like he's just an afterthought


----------



## The_Great_One21

Sting on the fucking network. Laughable.

This is how they end the show Fucking garbage.

Why on earth would you have fucking Sting on the network.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

Lame ending


----------



## Zigberg

Well, that Raw took a monumental nose dise back to the usual shitfest it always is after the first hour!


----------



## The_It_Factor

Do the writers not take the city/type of crowd into account when booking this stuff?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

The WWE has resumed back to its bullshit


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Weak ending.


----------



## cavs25

Beside's Neville's debut the second half of raw was baaaaaddddd


----------



## The One Man Gang

remember when Reigns and Orton had a heated rivalry? Me neither.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

THIS is it?! :maury:


----------



## Kabraxal

I'd love to see video of vince throwing a fit backstage as all of his typical booking was absolutely shit on! Man, next week's ratings are going to be a fucking joke after that last hour and a half.


----------



## LaMelo

Rollins vs. Reigns at Extreme Rules. If The Authority has KO vs. Brock at SS OMG!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That is how you end it? With the guy that was booed out of the building last night by the same crowd.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Great start, but the ending was dull, I actually fell asleep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince didn't learn with Roman. Not good for Reigns. Oh well.


----------



## dan the marino

"A reminder, next up on the Network"... a reminder? Feel like this is the first time I'm hearing about it. Would be nice if they actually promoted something like that a bit more during the night.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Lmfao that crowd were harsh as fuck even booed Reigns hitting Show and Kane

:done :maury :ti

Feel that burn Reigns my lad youse gonna get worse on April 13th when you come to London brah


----------



## Born of Osiris

Of course this mediocre scrub ends the show.


Never change Vince :kobe10


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that last hour sucked. 

Kalisto debut & Lesnar going ape shit were the highlights for me.


----------



## BoundForMania

Hot crowd Shit Raw


----------



## TNA is Here

lol this is Vince and the WWE saying "you're gonna eat it and you're gonna like it"


----------



## finalnight

The ref just said something to Roman reigns that he didn't like


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

From high expectations to low....sums up WWE greatly


----------



## richyque

Plx kana, plx!


----------



## TheBkMogul

Well, back to 51 more weeks of shitty crowds. I cherish these 3 hours every year.


----------



## mattheel

Rollins was the only memorable part of that match. Especially crowd work. Rest was meh.


----------



## Arcade

Good Raw overall, but that was a very underwhelming ending for a post-mania Raw.


----------



## Punkholic

Just when I thought I'd tune in regularly again after yesterday's WM, WWE comes up with a shitty finish to Raw. You could only hold my attention for one night, I'm out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

No way Sting retires on The Network I don't think.


----------



## almostfamous

What a horribly booked show following Mania. Holy shit the mainevent got shat on and deserved every second of it. One step forward, two steps back. Or more like, after all the real stars were gone, this is what we get. All the new stars are on NXT. And Wyatt's injury must be legit he wasn't even on the show. I big debut at the end could have save that shit. I guess we have Rollins/Reigns/Orton for the foreseeable future...


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Random Q why does the network say Randy Savage doc is on then I click on it & it's Raw??


----------



## JC00

PirateMonkE said:


> And Rollins runs away like a bitch. There's your WWE Champ, everyone


Really? Complaining about him doing day #1 heel champion tactics?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

That went from a 10/10 to about a 3! 

All since Brock left!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I don't get how this show went from being so promising to that


----------



## Lariatoh!

Call an audible and send out Bryan!!!


----------



## chargebeam

Sting live on the Network in front of this crowd. This should be good.


----------



## Kenny

well here comes STING


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Sting is on Raw right now on the network.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Nobody has cared about Ryback, Big Show, or Kane in YEARS. So yeah, lets put them in the Main Event AFTER freaking Wrestlemania?

Fn terrible.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Awful pop for Sting


----------



## King Gimp

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Believe That

They should of ended raw with Sting 

Not with him on the network 

Vince can suck my dick


----------



## pinofreshh

ahh, what's a post mania raw without a good ol' crowd chant hijacking.

all-in-all, pretty entertaining. only goes downhill from here though. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow, what an "epic" ending. This is not how you get the crowd to like Roman.


----------



## Hawkke

Yes Sting, come on the network and tell us all why you sold out for that bullshit..


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is there a sign that says "Apex Child Predator"? 


:lol :lmao :jay :ti


----------



## Lok

Stinger is here!


----------



## Chrome

Quality of the show dropped after Lesnar left.


----------



## dylster88

Sting has to hold the mic Renee


----------



## finalnight

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Awful pop for Sting


Please, they're cheering him in unison


----------



## LPPrince

Well, back to not watching Raw for me. lol

Hadn't watched since the Bellas were main eventing, then they give us this. Fuck that.

Forum, you handle the info duties.


----------



## TommyRich

Ending sucked. So Reigns take a beating from Lesnar last night, and shows no lingering effect tonight


----------



## 3ddie93

wasnt taker supposed to be on raw


----------



## ODRiley

I stopped watching Raw a few months ago. Couldn't stand how stale it became. I would just read the results so I could stay up to date. Got Wrestlemania and I thought it was great. Got me pumped to watch again tonight.....and like the crowd said its the same ol shit. Nothing to get me excited enough to care about next week. What a let down.


----------



## dan the marino

'Apex Child Predator' sign :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I don't get how this show went from be so promising to that


What, you really think the product suddenly became good again? The fuckery will continue from now on just like it has been for months.


----------



## Bad For Business

Look WWE, just give the fucking belt to Reigns, you know you want to. Put us out of our misery and stop giving us false hope that you're learning, 'cause you clearly ain't.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Why the fuck would you have Sting on the network and not on RAW? :lol


This fucking company.


----------



## Believe That

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Awful pop for Sting


Half the crowd fkin left


----------



## Shadowcran

Way to get a crowd up and then demonstrate how to fucking kill every single ounce of momentum....

Screwed the pooch, WWE Style..


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Undertaker better come out here


----------



## PirateMonkE

JC00 said:


> Really? Complaining about him doing day #1 heel champion tactics?


Is it too much to ask for a strong heel for once? I want the Rollins that took on Lesnar at Royal Rumble and stood up to him in backstage segments. Not the Rollins that runs away like a bitch from everyone and their mother. 

Chicken shit heels are done to death. Watch a movie or TV show, not every villain has to be a scared pussy. You can have tough, badass villains. In fact, those are usually the best kind.


----------



## hng13

Come on, Taker. Where you at bruh!!!


----------



## finalnight

Just bring Undertaker out now and set up the match for god sakes.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*RAW fell off a cliff after Lesnar left, so this Sting interview better deliver.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Odd raw. A mixed bag raw for sure. Started out great then became good and then
became mediocre. But the crowd did make the night worth it.

Like i said before. Some obvious pacing issues with tonights raw


----------



## Ham and Egger

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## thingstoponder

Kabraxal said:


> Vince is so fucking delusional! God, this is worse than WCW ever was XD


Alrighty then. You sound 10x more delsuional than Vince.


----------



## LPPrince

Lesnar left and it went to shit.

Probably won't watch a Raw again till the next post-Mania.


----------



## jbhutto

Really lol, Bo Dallas trolling Sting


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Bo Dallas :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

BO!


----------



## Con27

Lol Bo Dallas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Is anyone surprised? In order to make Roman look strong, Seth has to look weak.
It's Vince 101.


----------



## dylster88

Bo-ING


----------



## all in all...

this dude looks ridiculous


----------



## JC00

What the fuck Vince?


----------



## Donnie

BO!!!!!!! WHAT DA FUCK


----------



## Lok

Those Undertaker chants!


----------



## Necramonium

Really, Bo fucking Dallas?


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

hng13 said:


> Crowd just merking the shit out of Reigns so bad that Show even turned face for a few seconds there.
> 
> Fuck Roman Reigns.


color me shocked if Show did a turn


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO Bo Dallas interrupting Sting!?? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Bo Dallas.. Fucking seriously...


----------



## Kenny

bo :lmao


----------



## MEMS

I really just can't understand the hatred for Reigns. The guy is fun to watch.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

People wanting Taker to come out. I guess Bo Dallas is the next best thing.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Jesus titty fucking Christ


----------



## witchblade000

Bo Dallas. :maury


----------



## King Gimp

Wat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

1 hour. 1 fucking hour of great RAW. And that is it for the year. Only gets worse, until a Summerslam angle, then drops again.


----------



## ABigLegend

Amazing first hour.

The rest was rubbish, just a normal Raw. Terrible main event, how Kane and Big Show are main eventing with such a talented roster I have no idea.

Nice to see Neville debut. Looked impressive, albeit in a short match. Surprised no divas debuted. Thought Banks/Charlotte would have been in Naomi's place.

Lesnar is the best thing in the WWE and now won't be seen for a couple months. Great.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

The_It_Factor said:


> I hope reigns pins all 3 of them at once just to spite the crowd :lol


they need to make him a heel....i like him but they need to use the hate to be productive. rome is getting 1980's throw trash in the ring heat.


----------



## finalnight

LPPrince said:


> Lesnar left and it went to shit.
> 
> Probably won't watch a Raw again till the next post-Mania.


See you next week.


----------



## watts63

BOLIEVE!


----------



## Arthurgos

The Bo-T!


----------



## nickatnite1227

PirateMonkE said:


> JC00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Complaining about him doing day #1 heel champion tactics?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much to ask for a strong heel for once? I want the Rollins that took on Lesnar at Royal Rumble and stood up to him in backstage segments. Not the Rollins that runs away like a bitch from everyone and their mother.
> 
> Chicken shit heels are done to death. Watch a movie or TV show, not every villain has to be a scared pussy. You can have tough, badass villains. In fact, those are usually the best kind.
Click to expand...

Wasn't that brock?


----------



## TheMenace

Dat Big Show Shellshock!!! :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania

Wow fuck this company ruining Stings legacy


----------



## hou713

Bo Dallas having that goatee and mustache just makes his character even better :jordan4


----------



## Lok

Bo you silly f*ck! :lmao

He calls him Steve :lol


----------



## Lord Wolfe

This is a fucking travesty.


----------



## BarneyR10

i see a lot of you dont have the network LOL

Sting!


----------



## SpeedStick

Bo Dallas is back


----------



## TheAbsentOne

... And that's what I tuned in for? Fuck.


----------



## MEMS

What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## all in all...

this is what sting is doing.

a feud with bo dallas


i wonder if he is really, really strating to regret this whole thing


----------



## CaptainLantern77

I'd let Renee throw up in my mouth


----------



## Bryan D.

LMAO


----------



## Bret Hart

:haha @ this fucking Raw

No Undertaker? What the fuck :lmao


----------



## TERRASTAR18

birthday_massacre said:


> So Reings fakes a neckbreaker and instead does a punch LOL
> he sucks


kane might've botched, you ever thought that?


----------



## drinklime

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DALLASSSSSSS


----------



## The Renegade

:/


----------



## Punkholic

JC00 said:


> Really? Complaining about him doing day #1 heel champion tactics?



I've been waiting for a long time for WWE to book a bad ass heel. Those exist, too, you know?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

Here's your consolation prize for HHH's Ego Sting, you get to Deathdrop an irrelevant jobber on the network..


----------



## witchblade000

No Taker? This blows.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I can't believe Sting doesn't appear in WWE for 14 just to accept this kind of booking. Man's gotta eat I guess.


----------



## HHHbkDX

That's it.....? THAT'S IT!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Arthurgos

That basically says to me.. Yes he will be back whenever the WWE wants .


----------



## AyrshireBlue

That was fucking disgusting.


----------



## finalnight

So sting basically just said what the dirt sheets have been saying: WWE doesn't know if they want him to wrestle anymore.


----------



## hng13

Bryan D. said:


> LMAO


LMFAO ANAL BLEEDING CONFIRMED!


----------



## Bret Hart

Would a fucking gong kill?


----------



## all in all...

that was it? he drops some jobber, and points at a disinterested crowd.


----------



## SpeedStick

That was stupid


----------



## LPPrince

finalnight said:


> See you next week.


That might work on other folks, but not me.

I hadn't watched a Raw since the Bellas were main eventing. I can't remember what month that was, help me out here.

Anyway, from whenever that was till tonight, I hadn't watched Raw. Only followed the events live on this forum and watched any worthy clips afterward. I watched tonight because of Rollins' win.

Might as well had not tuned in though given how the quality dipped hard after Lesnar left. So yeah, its actually extremely likely I won't be watching till the next post-Mania Raw.

WWE doesn't have the, "I must tune in to watch this" hold on me that it did years ago.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Well that was pointless


----------



## Vox Machina

Punkholic said:


> I've been waiting for a long time for WWE to book a bad ass heel. Those exist, too, you know?


What do you think Lesnar is? Or Rusev?


----------



## Undertakerowns

Damn so if WWE doesn't call him they are basically saying they don't want or need his ass. WWE holds all the cards. Sucky situation to be in. Sting is the opposite of Brock lol.


----------



## PirateMonkE

nickatnite1227 said:


> Wasn't that brock?


It was, except he's been a face ever since they made Reigns his opponent. You can have more than one badass heel. That's the problem with the WWE now, everybody acts the same. All the faces act the same, all the heels act the same, there's no variety anymore.


----------



## Erik.

Punkholic said:


> I've been waiting for a long time for WWE to book a bad ass heel. Those exist, too, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We just had a bad ass heel for the past 8 months ffs. Chicken shit heels draw more heat as evident.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Why did i stay up for that.


----------



## Stone Hot

My computer froze what the hell happen with Sting? did he retire?


----------



## Danjo1986

I hope someone bought the Network just now to see Sting say "not sure".


----------



## markdeez33

Seriously...??? 

They make us tune into the WWE Network for a meaningless 3 minute interview where Sting basically says nothing of importance and gets interrupted by Bo Dallas??? REALLY? 

The whole world wanted to see Undertaker come out and make the challenge. I'm so damn disappointed right now, I want to puke.


----------



## JC00

Punkholic said:


> I've been waiting for a long time for WWE to book a bad ass heel. Those exist, too, you know?


They just fucking had one for the last 7 months.


----------



## JimCornette

What a terrible show. I'll only start watching again when Brock comes back. See you all in 4 months.


----------



## Kabraxal

thingstoponder said:


> Alrighty then. You sound 10x more delsuional than Vince.


Defend the second half of the show. IT was shit and you know it. So give up on trying to defend the senile old shitbag.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Wow....poor Sting. You know what. Just go ahead & retire or find a way out of your contract. WWE did him dirty. Sting deserved better than this...


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Brock was amazing, I haven't seen that intensity since Billy Goldberg back in the day. Dude looked fucking Bad Ass. Really enjoyed Bryan vs Ziggle and Cena vs Ambrose. Neville is on some crazy supplements, he has Brock's torso and Jamie Noble's legs. Still awesome and high paced. Tyson and Cesaro for the win, New Day sucks and Kalisto is great. Divas entertained. 

The last hour was pretty much a disappointment. Reigns looks like he just ran 10 miles and Randy is, well, Randy. Show and Kane main eventing in 2015 is just shameful. The Ryback is weird as fuck. To be fair though no one can look bad ass when Lesnar set the bar so high tonight. 

Crowd was actually not that good. See you guys next year.


----------



## The Renegade

Looks like they threw the only bone they had for us out yesterday when Seth took home the title. They gave us no new reasons to invest this evening. Brock was booked amazingly, but he'll be gone for months. Roman is still at the top of the card. No Balor. *sigh* disappointed.


----------



## goldigga

The only show that was going to get me back into watching Raw full time again and they come up with that? I'm mostly pissed about the fact that they know this will be their best crowd all year, people travelling from all over the world and they can't give more than an hour of decent content.


Btw nice finish








lol jkz go fuck yourselves.


----------



## SpeedStick

Stone Hot said:


> My computer froze what the hell happen with Sting? did he retire?


Cut a promo , sound like the WWE don't want him to wrestles another match by the same his say is a shame is they don't throw anything around my way.. Bo Dallas come out Sting destroy him , Sting face look like he wasn't happy


----------



## McCringleberry

If that ending is any indication of the main event WWE is fucked. Show, Kane, Reigns, Ryback aren't over enough to carry the main event. Ryback has the best shot of the 3 but it's really just Seth and Orton holding down the fort and face Orton gets old real quick. Complete insanity. And why devote so much time to Brock on the post-Mania RAW if he's about to go on a 4 month sabbatical? WTF WWE? It's even more hilarious given that Brock was 1 of the only 4 highlights of the show.


----------



## Hawkke

Deacon of Demons said:


> Wow....poor Sting. You know what. Just go ahead & retire or find a way out of your contract. WWE did him dirty. Sting deserved better than this...


The look of disgust in his eyes was pretty clear, I'm more than sure some of that disgust was directed at himself.


----------



## CaptainLantern77

Bo Dallas coulda won the world title tonight & it still would've been worth having tuesday off work


----------



## geomon

StraightYesSociety said:


> Brock was amazing, I haven't seen that intensity since Billy Goldberg back in the day. Dude looked fucking Bad Ass. Really enjoyed Bryan vs Ziggle and Cena vs Ambrose. Neville is on some crazy supplements, he has Brock's torso and Jamie Noble's legs. Still awesome and high paced. Tyson and Cesaro for the win, New Day sucks and Kalisto is great. Divas entertained.
> 
> The last hour was pretty much a disappointment. Reigns looks like he just ran 10 miles and Randy is, well, Randy. Show and Kane main eventing in 2015 is just shameful. The Ryback is weird as fuck. To be fair though no one can look bad ass when Lesnar set the bar so high tonight.
> 
> Crowd was actually not that good. See you guys next year.


Pretty much agree with this with the exception of liking Cena/Ambrose. That match was trash, outclassed by the Diva's of all people.


----------



## finalnight

The crowd was not nearly as good as the last few years. Going to be up to team Dallas to pull it back up to standard.


----------



## chargebeam

Since Vince knows the crowd will shit on Reigns if he appears in the main-event, why go along with it? I don't understand. Seriously.


----------



## FITZ

Wow, I can't believe that was Sting's announcement. Why?


----------



## Viperdk

Wow, nice job fucking over Sting's legacy Vince and Hunter. He knew if he ever came to the WWE, he'd be screwed over, and he sure has. Forced to fucking job to Triple H just to stroke Hunter's over inflated ego, then he's relegated to the fucking network and forced to take down a fucking no talent hack.

If I'm Sting, I march backstage and tell Hunter and Vince to go fuck themselves, and quit


----------



## Marshall87

I'm beyond pissed. Sting doesn't deserve this bullshit. No undertaker? If they let sting lose at mania, atleast tease a setup for taker sting the next night. WTF is wrong with this company. Brock Lesnar is the only thing keeping me even remotely tuned in. I was super hyped for the first hour and a half. How you manage to Ruin such shot crowd kills me. Why TF is big show and Kane still main eventing? I'm tired of six man tag matches. Can we get a 1 on 1 with a dramatic ending for once? We waited a year for this RAW for God sake. Kill me now. -_-


----------



## StraightYesSociety

geomon said:


> Pretty much agree with this with the exception of liking Cena/Ambrose. That match was trash, outclassed by the Diva's of all people.


I can see that but Cena made Ambrose look good which I liked. I knew he was going to lose but they still kept him strong enough.


----------



## Stone Hot

Ok well its safe to say will be seeing Sting again


----------



## Amber B

Can you imagine Sting backstage waiting for his segment on the night after Mania and they say "we have nothing for you?"

:vince


----------



## pinofreshh

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


lmfaoooooo


----------



## NitroMark

Will Sting stay in the WWE?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

BoundForMania said:


> Wow fuck this company ruining Stings legacy


Sting couldn't play the game.


CaptainLantern77 said:


> I'd let Renee throw up in my mouth


Now that's just nasty.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Deacon of Demons said:


> Wow....poor Sting. You know what. Just go ahead & retire or find a way out of your contract. WWE did him dirty. Sting deserved better than this...


Everything happening now with Sting is exactly why he didn't come over in the first place. 

I think he still has the crowd's respect though. They can see through the smokescreen of shit WWE's putting in front of him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I couldn't bring myself to watch Raw, not even on a stream. Sorry.
I will never, ever forgive these fucking cunts for what they did to Sting.

I was going to download Wrestlemania, I won't.
I was going to download Raw, I won't.

Even without watching, these two nights were disgusting to witness.


----------



## Frost99

Stone Hot said:


> Ok well its safe to say will be seeing Sting again


:jbl "And ONLY for 9.99 Maggle....Maggle....Maggle....SPEAK TO ME MAGGLE?"


----------



## Bad For Business

You relegate an actual living wrestling legend in Sting to the post-show, so you can have some bullshit main event that the crowd didn't care about, to try and get a guy over who the fans don't give a shit about. FFS, Big Show got cheered over Reigns. BIG SHOW!

I hope Sting's getting paid well, 'cause he deserves better than this shit.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

MEMS said:


> I really just can't understand the hatred for Reigns. The guy is fun to watch.


yeah me neither and i feel bad because he is trying his best. they need to make him a heel just to save him.


----------



## Headliner

Well, WWE is back to being ass again. That was quick. 

And Sting is flabbynsick status. WWE ruined my childhood last night. :flabbynsting


----------



## Ryan93

Wah wah wah Sting marks.

Guy should have came to WWE long ago instead of being an egomaniac holding down young talent in TNA.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

MEMS said:


> I really just can't understand the hatred for Reigns. *The guy is fun to watch*.


Maybe in The Shield was fun to watch, but in singles, he sucks ass.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

ABigLegend said:


> Amazing first hour.
> 
> The rest was rubbish, just a normal Raw. Terrible main event, how Kane and Big Show are main eventing with such a talented roster I have no idea.
> 
> Nice to see Neville debut. Looked impressive, albeit in a short match. Surprised no divas debuted. Thought Banks/Charlotte would have been in Naomi's place.
> 
> Lesnar is the best thing in the WWE and now won't be seen for a couple months. Great.


i like naomi, replace aj and the bellas.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

If every RAW had a post WM crowd I wouldn't watch WWE anymore. Do those smarks realize Brock left the building and went back home? All that love for Brock and all he could think about was getting back home. They wrote him off so he doesn't have to use any precious dates up.


----------



## McCringleberry

Viperdk said:


> Wow, nice job fucking over Sting's legacy Vince and Hunter. He knew if he ever came to the WWE, he'd be screwed over, and he sure has. Forced to fucking job to Triple H just to stroke Hunter's over inflated ego, then he's relegated to the fucking network and forced to take down a fucking no talent hack.
> 
> If I'm Sting, I march backstage and tell Hunter and Vince to go fuck themselves, and quit


It's staggering the amount of money and entertainment value Vince leaves on the table to satiate his own pathetic ego. Absolutely staggering.


----------



## Mister Excitement

The 2nd Raw after Wrestlemania is usually the time when I tune out and just read show results for a good 4-5 months. I don't see that changing this year.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Bryan D.

So much for Balór and Sasha to debut tonight.. Oh well, I guess Neville was a good surprise and Kalisto did extremely well.


----------



## promoter2003

McCringleberry said:


> If that ending is any indication of the main event WWE is fucked. Show, Kane, Reigns, Ryback aren't over enough to carry the main event. Ryback has the best shot of the 3 but it's really just Seth and Orton holding down the fort and face Orton gets old real quick. Complete insanity. And why devote so much time to Brock on the post-Mania RAW if he's about to go on a 4 month sabbatical? WTF WWE? It's even more hilarious given that Brock was 1 of the only 4 highlights of the show.


This is why I wasn't all excited about Rollins being champion either with that MITB. The title is going to take a nosedive. At least with Brock when he is around you know it won't be booked stupid as he and Heyman won't have it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

That last hour of Raw is exactly why I no longer watch weekly. First two hours were great then it just fell flat. Glad to see Neville get called up and the Lucha Dragons had a great showing. The Lesnar segment was just all kinds of awesome too. Sheamus looked ridiculous but I'm glad he's a heel again. Big Show and Kane don't belong in the main event anymore, and the sooner Vince realises, the better.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

finalnight said:


> The crowd was not nearly as good as the last few years. Going to be up to team Dallas to pull it back up to standard.


i will be at that one


----------



## dan the marino

I really don't get the complaints about Sting being on the Network. If anything it means the WWE sees him as a special attraction in the sense that people will want to quickly turn to the Network and watch him and doing stuff like that with guys like that will help sell subscriptions. The problem is that they don't promote it enough during the show and it wasn't long enough or substantial enough to mean anything.

Overall a mixed bag of a show tonight. The first half was possibly the best first half of a RAW episode in years. Lesnar was finally booked the way he should've been booked all along. Ziggler/Bryan was short but great. Rollins was good, the tag match was good, Lucha Dragons up to the main roster, etc. The second half of the show was not terrible but kind of took a step backwards to the status quo WWE has set up recently. Filler matches, nothing important happening, and a multi-man main event match. Well the crowd was great at least, hot at all the right moments and completely brutalized the main event match.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

To quote/Alter Al Pacinos line from the movie The Devils Advocate.
And apply it to this.

THE WWE IS AN ABSENTEE LANDLORD!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

And that's why it needs to go back to two hours. Because the last hour sucked.


----------



## SovereignVA

There's big big big money to be made in a Rollins vs Lesnar one-on-one encounter.

The indirect way of building their feud since January has led to such an organic rivalry. I'm a grown ass man and WWE has me convinced that Lesnar would actually kill him. Like he would commit murder in the ring, that's how badly he wants to rip Rollins apart.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Ryan93 said:


> Wah wah wah Sting marks.
> 
> Guy should have came to WWE long ago instead of being an egomaniac holding down young talent in TNA.


If your username indicates your age, you have no right whatsoever to talk shit about the guy who was a star already and had already had all time classics at the time you were still a stain in your mom's panties.

So shut the hell up and get the fuck out.


----------



## LaMelo

I feel bad for anyone who thought Brock was actually going to wrestle on Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder if/when Triple H or any other high-ranking WWE guy is asked about Sting's handling, what they're response will be.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Zayniac said:


> I feel bad for anyone who thought Brock was actually going to wrestle on Raw.


He already got on a plane and went home during the show. What a team player! WWE will regret resigning him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if/when Triple H or any other high-ranking WWE guy is asked about Sting's handling, what they're response will be.


I'm starting to think we should be glad he wasn't stuck into NXT first, you know, to prove himself.


----------



## Vixxxenn

I can't believe I thought balor was going to be Orton's other tag team parter oh well...


----------



## Rookie of the Year

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if/when Triple H or any other high-ranking WWE guy is asked about Sting's handling, what they're response will be.


Vince was asked about Sting today on a conference call, and Vince said that "they plucked him from obscurity and made him relevant". I mean, I agree that TNA is small-time, but the whole mentality screams- "we're doing this old timer a favour by letting him come to the big leagues".


----------



## rocknblues81

hou713 said:


> So now everybody hates Naomi too...
> 
> Ok... :aj3


Black women are ugly... Naomi is not an exception.


----------



## p862011

why are people hating on raw outside of pointless rusev squash and boring main event this raw was damn good

heymen promo
bryan/ziggler
cena/ambrose
8 man tag
neveille debut showcase
brock fucking up shit
more development of miz/mizdow
and a solid divas 6 woman tag

good show to me


----------



## FITZ

p862011 said:


> why are people hating on raw outside of pointless rusev squash and boring main event this raw was damn good
> 
> heymen promo
> bryan/ziggler
> cena/ambrose
> 8 man tag
> neveille debut showcase
> brock fucking up shit
> more development of miz/mizdow
> and a solid divas 6 woman tag
> 
> good show to me


Raw actually was really good but at I just feel like WWE kicked me right in the balls at the end of the show. Most of it was really really good but the ending just leaves a bad taste in my mouth, which is horrible because WWE was killing it with Mania and an amazing start to Raw.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson

rocknblues81 said:


> Black women are ugly... Naomi is not an exception.


Fuck you and the bitch who gave birth to you.


----------



## rocknblues81

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> Fuck you and the bitch who gave birth to you.


Black women have a higher level of testosterone than other women and are more butchy, more attitude issues and the alike. 

60% of them are unmarried for a reason.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The first hour and a half of RAW was fucking awesome.

Adrian Neville looked great, The Lucha Dragons looked great, and Brock Lesnar was the fucking man on this show, and the crowd was phenomenal!

But....goddamn did this show fall off a cliff during the second half.

Three hours is killing this fucking show. If RAW was two hours, this would've been an awesome show, but RAW is a three hour show, and because of that fact, the show just started to drag, and RAW ended on a low note.

After seeing how good Mania was Sunday, I decided to watch RAW to see what happens next, but seeing as how Reigns/Rollins is going to be the title feud (a match that I've seen a million times already, and don't need to see again,) it's probably for the best if I do take a break from the product for a little bit, before the shows start to go back to the shitter.*


----------



## hou713

rocknblues81 said:


> Black women are ugly... Naomi is not an exception.





rocknblues81 said:


> Black women have a higher level of testosterone than other women and are more butchy, more attitude issues and the alike.
> 
> 60% of them are unmarried for a reason.


What in the fuck is this shit? :jordan4

Somebody get this guy out of here :jordan4


----------



## Chris Mars

Oh boy, here we go. ER to Summerslam is by far the worst time to be a WWE fan


----------



## rocknblues81

hou713 said:


> What in the fuck is this shit? :jordan4
> 
> Somebody get this guy out of here :jordan4


I wouldn't turn into an oil driller for even the best looking black woman.

Just a preference.


----------



## Hydra

WWE, you had a chance to show that things were going to change for the better in the coming months and this year's RTWM is well behind us. Nope. They have learned nothing and will continue with Reigns despite being shit on. And keep on thinking its just the smark crowds when non-smark crowds are mostly apathetic to him. Give it up. De-push Reigns and let him fucking grow and learn and get over organically.


----------



## 20083

p862011 said:


> why are people hating on raw outside of pointless rusev squash and boring main event this raw was damn good
> 
> heymen promo
> bryan/ziggler
> cena/ambrose
> 8 man tag
> neveille debut showcase
> brock fucking up shit
> more development of miz/mizdow
> and a solid divas 6 woman tag
> 
> good show to me


This^ 
No reason at all to be hating on this show.


----------



## CH25

One of the better Raws in a while but please remove Reigns from the main event (I thought it was clear the fans don't want him near the belt) and turn Cena heel already (it's been long overdue). They're missing out on huge ratings.

Oh and I despise Sheamus. I wish he stayed away forever.


----------



## Arkham258

p862011 said:


> why are people hating on raw outside of pointless rusev squash and boring main event this raw was damn good
> 
> heymen promo
> bryan/ziggler
> cena/ambrose
> 8 man tag
> neveille debut showcase
> brock fucking up shit
> more development of miz/mizdow
> and a solid divas 6 woman tag
> 
> good show to me


Amazes me how low some people's standards are...so easy for WWE to rope you back in


----------



## CH25

Arkham258 said:


> Amazes me how low some people's standards are...so easy for WWE to rope you back in


You're watching aren't you ? So you're "in" like the rest of us.


----------



## looter

CH25 said:


> One of the better Raws in a while but please remove Reigns from the main event (I thought it was clear the fans don't want him near the belt) and turn Cena heel already (it's been long overdue). They're missing out on huge ratings.
> 
> Oh and I despise Sheamus. I wish he stayed away forever.


This..


----------



## XLNC04

Brock's massacre was easily my favourite part of the whole show....the way he destroyed everyone that was in his way. I was sure he'd even F5 Heyman.

After seeing that, I was actually hoping to see the cameras appear backstage outside with Lesnar storming in the arena in his rental, walking towards the ring and just destroy everyone and F5'ing literally everyone including Rollins....sounds over the top, but it's not like they haven't done this before in the AE with Stone cold.


----------



## XLNC04

Absolutely loved Neville's debut....i've never watched any NXT so i won't be stanning him but was damn impressed with his performance. I def. wanna see him vs Rollins at a venue with the hypest crowd. 

Also went crazy for that tiny lucha dragon guy.....sheesh, his moves were amazing. loved it


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

It's nice to see the fans will not stand up to someone getting shoved down their throats and still boo everything Reigns does. WrestleMania 31 will live in infamy.


----------



## gamegenie

XLNC04 said:


> Brock's massacre was easily my favourite part of the whole show....the way he destroyed everyone that was in his way. I was sure he'd even F5 Heyman.
> 
> After seeing that, I was actually hoping to see the cameras appear backstage outside with Lesnar storming in the arena in his rental, walking towards the ring and just destroy everyone and F5'ing literally everyone including Rollins....sounds over the top, but it's not like they haven't done this before in the AE with Stone cold.


yeah, and this for me is where they F'ed up. 

RAW ended for me right after Brock LEsnar's segment was over. I knew from that point RAW would only go downhill. 


They seriously need to get rid of Stephanie McMahon, her way of handling shit is going to lead each RAW to sucking 100%. 


If Vince was still in control, we probably would have saw Lesnar go on a complete muck backstage until he finally pledded with Brock and let him get his way at the end. 


I'm almost sort of through with the way they run things nowadays.


----------



## XLNC04

gamegenie said:


> yeah, and this for me is where they F'ed up.
> 
> RAW ended for me right after Brock LEsnar's segment was over. I knew from that point RAW would only go downhill.
> 
> 
> They seriously need to get rid of Stephanie McMahon, her way of handling shit is going to lead each RAW to sucking 100%.
> 
> 
> If Vince was still in control, we probably would have saw Lesnar go on a complete muck backstage until he finally pledded with Brock and let him get his way at the end.
> 
> 
> I'm almost sort of through with the way they run things nowadays.


Fuck Stephanie Mcmahon, i hate her passionately....and not because she's a heel....i just don't want to ever see her on screen period. A late 90's Vince however would have been perfect. 

My excitement went away once she came out and told him to leave.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

XLNC04 said:


> Fuck Stephanie Mcmahon, i hate her passionately....and not because she's a heel....i just don't want to ever see her on screen period. A late 90's Vince however would have been perfect.
> 
> My excitement went away once she came out and told him to leave.


Every time her stupid music hits I turn in disgust.
She's like some SuperBitch heel but watching all of the male roster get their balls cut off by her every week isn't what I want to see on my wrestling show.
It's always the same thing. Exploit the fact that she's a woman and guys can't hit her. 

At Mania she could've redeemed herself by getting a little more of a beat down from Rousey but wussed out big time. Imagine Rousey F5'ing Steph! Now that would've brought the house down! 

Nope all we get is a 'sore arm' and more bitching from the Queen B herself Stephanie McMahon. There's no payoff. Just more emasculating and bitching.


----------



## StarzNBarz

why didnt saxton and jerry just sit down? there were chairs right behind them, and they could have even tipped the table back over.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

I just hope a good (male) guy hits Stephanie at one point and gets cheered, at least to get out of this politically correct hell, however unlikely that is. Especially a tombstone piledriver.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just saw Lesnar's massacre as I missed it earlier :booklel he's an eternal face now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Z. Kusano said:


> Just saw Lesnar's massacre as I missed it earlier :booklel he's an eternal face now







And it even comes complete with Seth's rat bastard laugh near the beginning, too. >


----------



## TheMenace

bjnelson19705 said:


> And that's why it needs to go back to two hours. Because the last hour sucked.


Careful what you wish for. Usually Raw is 1 hour of watchable content & 2 hours of shit. Which one of those hours do you think they'd cut out? :vince


----------



## chronoxiong

Brock Lesnar's massacre was awesome. Really made you fear for everyone's safety. I liked how this suspension will be the reason for why he will be gone. It's logical and they also established that he will have his rematch someday. The rest of the show was okay. The San Jose crowd was hot all night. A lot of their chants were funny. 

The Daniel Bryan/Ziggler match was decent and figured Bryan was going to get his win back. And it's about time Sheamus is back. Sporting a mohawk now. The Lucha Dragons made their debut and I was impressed with Kallisto. The debut of Naville was cool too. The storyline of Miz and Mizdow is heating up and is one of the best built feuds going on. Poor Dean Ambrose is just a jobber now losing to Cena in the US Title Match. The Divas Tag team match was decent too. They really are getting lots of time to wrestle now. The main event tag team match was alright. We never got a reason for why Reigns wanted to join Randy Orton though. Decent show overall but I can understand why people felt it was lacking after the Lesnar segment.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is there a video for Sting after Raw?


----------



## Mister Sinister

The good: The crowd chanting, 'New Day sucks.'
The bad: No follow up on Sting vs HHH and no Sting on television at all.
The point where I turned it off: Divas. If you can't wrestle then take your clothes off like Trish and Sable.


----------



## PoTayToh

Sorry if this has already been asked, but is there a .gif of Cena in the STF? His face was fucking priceless


----------



## Arcturus

Sad that a RAW that started so well, ended so badly.

What wasn't Taker or Sting even used? hell no word from even HHH, fuckery...more fuckery.


----------



## Cobalt

I was so close to actually giving the WWE kudos for completing a surprisingly fucking great Mania weekend but NOOOOO!

Raw started off with one big fucking bang no doubt, Brock's pop was :mark:. Heyman was on fire, Brock sold his loss and his anger to perfection and you genuinely wouldn't want to have been in his way he is just such a legit bad ass.

Anyways I did honestly start making at the possibility of Brock wrestling on Raw finally but I should have known it was to good to be true. When Lilian was introducing them I was getting heaps excited but then it changed very quickly and obviously Rollins was never gonna wrestle him. What happened after that was fucking mayhem and chaos, loved every bit of it from destroying J&J to ruining Michael Cole to owning that poor cameraman it was great. :lol Brock left his mark and when Steph came out and he F5'ed the cameraman again he literally made my whole weekend by spitting in Steph's direction! :chlol

Brock was booked to perfection tonight everything he did was gold and he just laid waste to anything and everything. 

Bryan vs Ziggler was fucking awesome, what a match this was. Was so into it and both guys definitely impressed and really hope it isn't the last we see of them because they put on a hell of a show. Sheamus turning heel was inevitable, maybe he will be a bit more bearable as a heel? Either way didn't really excite me at all.

Mizdow was over big time, good to see him get a singles match. Obvious Miz feud incoming.

Cena vs Ambrose was honestly a top match, shame again it was inevitable and there was no Cena was losing the title within 24 hours but Ambrose performed like he always does and was honestly the most entertaining performer bar Brock. The match was great, back and forth and Ambrose looked competitive, I enjoyed it but unfortunately Ambrose is just not seen as someone the WWE value which is so sad.

The Lucha Dragons were awesome, especially obviously Kallisto, loved every bit of their tag match and some of Kallisto's moves were amazing, good debut.

Loved Neville as expected, marked so hard when his music hit! Obviously again a great debut leaving a good impact on everyone and his Red Arrow is one fucking insanely good move! :mark:

But yea, honestly the show started from the get go on fire and was great and honestly just deteriorated slowly and by the mainevent it was horrible.

Big Show and Kane still maineventing the Raw after Mania 31 in 2015? Seriously WWE? That was the most underwhelming way to end a post Mania Raw so much so it was one of the most anti-climatic closes to a post Mania show. I was expecting so much more with landscape changing effects and we got a simple victory for Orton, Ryback and Reigns? Horrible mainevent and such a disappointing way to end a surprisingly good weekend.

Obviously the crowd was on another level like it usually is on the post Mania Raw, the pops for Brock were great, same for Neville, Ambrose and Rollins and they really out did themselves. Vocal and raucous all night it is exactly what makes a great crowd!

Show was great to start and horrible to end so I'll give it a 6 or so. Expected a lot more plus no Taker, Wyatt, HHH or Sting didn't help either.


----------



## borck lesnar

Bork Laser best way to treat now is have a face as champion till summerslan, then authority come out and say we bringing Bork Laser back for summerslam.


----------



## Rap God

BORK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Koko B Ware

It wasn't a perfect Raw but in a 3 hour show if it's that good for 2 hours then I am really happy. 

Highlights

Lesnar looked genuinely nuts
Ziggler and Bryan match was great and Sheamus coming back as a heel will add something to the IC title feud. Nasty feeling this leaves Barrett in no man's land again though, pity he can't move on to the US title.
Two decent tag matches in one night is almost unheard of. Really enjoyed the Luchadors debut and the Divas match was actually decent. 
Cena and Ambrose put on a great match although the result was inevitable.

The rest was a bit meh but if Raw is at this standard for the forseeable then it's back to being on the top of my viewing list.


----------



## I Came To Play

Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

RAW was actually better than anticipated. A more high quality shit, so to speak.

Throw Swagger into a match that actually made it on air instead of treating him like dogshit on Ryder's boots and I'd probably actually buy products from them again.


----------



## DeeGirl

I actually like Sheamus's new look. He looks literately insane! Heel Sheamus will be so much better than Irish Cena.


----------



## Big Dog

There was at least two ad-breaks split by absolutely nothing but recaps and images of cole being looked after, I mean it was break-recap-cole-break-recap-break.


----------



## RyanPelley

Just now watching Raw. I have to catch up on the discussion!

- The way Brock is booked... It's just so fucking fun to watch. I tune in hoping he shows up and just wrecks shit. I hope he wins the Title again sometime this year.

- LOL @ Sheamus. 

- LOL @ Neville's cape. But his purple gear looks pretty badass. 

- Please don't be done with Rusev's push...

- Why can't all crowds be this great? It's amazing how much the energy adds to the overall show.

- One man commentary is so awkward. Unless you're Joey Styles.

- Seth Rollins is just great on all levels. That Title looks wicked on him. And J&J Security are badasses.

- Rollins vs. Orton / Rollins vs. Lesnar / Orton vs. Lesnar all sound like 5 star Title feuds.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Dem NXT chants and reactions for the Lucha Dragons tho. :banderas Enough said.


----------



## SandyRavage

Best raw in ages


----------



## I Came To Play

Zico said:


> I actually like Sheamus's new look. He looks literately insane! Heel Sheamus will be so much better than Irish Cena.


This. If they go with a 'psychotic' Celtic warrior heel Sheamus, it could be great.


----------



## The High King

best raw in a long long time, then again they were crap for a long time


----------



## Morrison17

I want to say "thank you" to WW for best RAW in ages. I cant even remember which year it was that I enjoeyd WWE RAW that much.

- Lesnars rampage, bitch. This is wrestling I like
- Cesaro vs. Del Sol is pretty much a dream match for me, liked the exchange
- Cenas entrance. Dude is awesome
- New Day sucks, amen.
- Sheamus is interesting to say the least
- Neville did a great debut. 

Main event sucked tho =(


----------



## KastellsPT

Awesome RAW, brilliant crowd and great matches. Sheamus new look looks insane and I can dig a Sheamus heel than a face one. Kalisto and Neville are awesome :mark:
Oh and Brock :mark: he is in the top of his game with that performance.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

I’d hate be a negative nelly here but – 

Brock was suspended which means we probably won’t see him until Summerslam. 

Dean Ambrose continues to get booked like Barry Horowitz in the 80’s. 

Rusev goes from wrestling Cena at Wrestlemania to freakin’ Goldust in 24 hours. He's done. 

Sheamus looks like a cross between Mr. T and Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The Lesnar rampage was good, but they should've had him mow down some of the superstars backstage too.


----------



## A-C-P

Zayniac said:


> I feel bad for anyone who thought Brock was actually going to wrestle on Raw.


Brock destroying the announce team was WAY better than a match :lol


----------



## KakeRock

I have to agree with most that this definitely was THE best RAW in ages ,hell i even marked for Cena a little bit :faint: 

-Bork destroying everything ,including WF :clap :clap
(Does anybody have a gif for that moment when he throwed Mercury over the table?? ATM it looked like pretty stiff and funny)

-I marked like a mofo to that Ambrose entrance :mark:

-Went sleep when they revealed Ortons tag partners so i avoided the M.E and just by judging some comments here i made the right choise.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

God dammit I really wanted to see Brock destroy Rollins/Reigns/Orton in that Fatal 4 Way at Extreme Rules but I guess I'll have to wait until he's not suspended. 

I guess we have two confirmed matches at Extreme Rules

Rollins Vs. Reigns Vs. Randy
Ryback Vs. Show


----------



## Brock

Brock spitting at Steph. 

Yeah, Brock was fucking GOD again last night. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P

Brock said:


> Brock spitting at Steph.
> 
> Yeah, Brock was fucking GOD gain last night. :mark:


It was like Raw was 2 different shows last night.

First 90 minutes w/ Brock = Great

Second 90 minutes w/o Brock = Normal Shitty Raw


----------



## Brock

A-C-P said:


> It was like Raw was 2 different shows last night.
> 
> First 90 minutes w/ Brock = Great
> 
> Second 90 minutes w/o Brock = Normal Shitty Raw


Yup. Last 90 minutes was dogshit IMO. Don't get me started on the Sting fiasco either. :no:

Bryan/Ziggler was grand again.


----------



## RLStern

Dell said:


> Nikki with that big L, Just like she took the L last night.
> 
> :brie1:brie1:brie1


*
Of course she took the L(lost), it was booked as such and unlike AJ Lee Nikki Bella puts people over, relax, it's a work kid.*


----------



## RLStern

Headliner said:


> Crowd rightfully shitting on this match.:lol
> Best crowd of the year sucks. Welcome to WF.


*
No it was not the best crowd of the year, they went dead after Lesnar left.*


----------



## Headliner

RLStern said:


> *
> No it was not the best crowd of the year, they went dead after Lesnar left.*


Because minus a few bright spots, the show sucked after Lesnar left. And they let WWE know that.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

As a Dean Ambrose fan, that match had me on the edge of my seat. I knew Cena was going to win or Rusev would interfere, but they totally had me yelling at the tv a few times because I thought they were going to pull off an amazing upset. I told my friend the only reason Ambrose couldn't win is because of that new Cena t-shirt he needs to sell. Truth. It was great seeing Ambrose kick out of the initial AA. Wrestling wise, it was booked well. I would have loved to have seen it in person, just a shame the outcome was unavoidable. Ambrose, as always, got one of the biggest pops of the night. Please don't waste him this year.


----------



## NJ88

A-C-P said:


> It was like Raw was 2 different shows last night.
> 
> First 90 minutes w/ Brock = Great
> 
> Second 90 minutes w/o Brock = Normal Shitty Raw


Absolutely agree with this.

In the first 90 mins we got the opening promo which was great, we got the IC Title match with Bryan/Ziggler which was great, The Lucha Dragons debut which was very impressive and the Rollins/Lesnar/Steph segment which was just golden. 

Past that, aside from the Neville debut...it was just very bland. The matches weren't bad, they just had nothing going on for them. Like the DIVAs match was good and the crowd was into it, but storylines didn't seem to progress at all. The main event was just...bland and seemed to be quite meaningless which was probably why the crowd turned on it.


----------



## Marrakesh

A-C-P said:


> It was like Raw was 2 different shows last night.
> 
> First 90 minutes w/ Brock = Great
> 
> Second 90 minutes w/o Brock = Normal Shitty Raw


Yep. That is my exact feelings on it. I watched the first hour and a quarter and was just completely pumped up. 

Then Byron Saxton came out and just sucked the life out of the show with his commentary and all the matches and segments that followed just fell flat for me. 

Crowd was Awesome but Brock's rampage should have closed the show. 

What they thought they would gain by bringing Reigns out as a mystery Tag partner for a crowd that had no interest in seeing him is beyond my comprehension but then so is everything they do with him.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Brock channelling Steve Austin from 1997 was A-MAZ-ING. The guy looks genuinely unbeatable. His match with Rollins has MOTY written all over it. Plus, seeing Cole getting F5'd like that was just pretty damn heartwarming, although I will give him credit for taking the bump. I never knew he had it in him.

Personally, I fucking LOVED Sheamus' new look. His look is something we didn't expect but it makes him look more badass, and it's something we've really never seen before.

Apart from that...well...._'Neville'_? Really? What a fucking _horrible_ name. Jesus. What is with WWE and their fear of first names?

Cannot wait until Kane and Big Show fuck off for good. They drag down everything to sub-zero levels whenever they show up.

No Wyatt or Harper though, which was a shame. I guess they have no clue what to do with either of those guys even if it's staring at them right in the fucking face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BarneyArmy said:


> Is there a video for Sting after Raw?







Exclusively On the WWE Network and YouTube! :cole


----------



## Morrison17

What were the chants during main event?

I heard "Sami Zayn", "How you're doing" and "we are awesome" and not even sure if I'm correct about them


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Basically Stings WWE career summed up


----------



## SheikStash

I was there last night... from what i remember the "main event" some chants were(not in order)
-Sami Zayn
-NXT
-How you doin
-Same old Shit
-We are awesome
-Worst than Cena
-Please Retire
-This is boring
-We want divas

the mexican wave felt like it went on for a solid 3-5 minutes

There were plenty more but thats all I can remember right now other than a shit load of boos. Waiting for the day fans start heading towards the exits during these weak main events!


----------



## Fighter Daron

I hate these crowds, they just ruin the show. Otherwise, great show.


----------



## Restomaniac

Necramonium said:


> Well, there is commercials right now and on the app i am watching the match.


This is one of the reasons that WWE have rocks for brains.
Unless you are in the Americas one way or another on a Monday it isn't possible to do that live as folks are usually asleep or at fucking work. Jeez.


----------



## Starbuck

This show sure as shit got me pumped for the next time DA BEAST shows up but other than that it didn't really set up anything special heading into Extreme Rules. I mean the last few years we've had Brock/Cena, Brock/HHH and Shield/Evolution. This year it looks like we're getting some combination of Rollins, Orton and Reigns. It was an OK show but the absolute standout act isn't going to be here for the next couple of months and that's kind of shit.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Wrestlemania on Sunday = Fire

Monday night Raw = Fire

Raw crowd = Fire

My only problem is raw being three hours still feels a little dragged out even on its best night. 

LOL'd HARD at Lesnar F-5ing the camera man and Micheal Cole :lol:lol:lol

Hopefully WWE can keep it up and roll with the momentum. 

Probably the least amount of fast forwarding ive ever done while watching Raw.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I need to show a little bit of love to an overlooked bit of the show. Lesnar destroying announce tables, Michael Cole, cameramen- all awesome, BUT how epic was that Lesnar and Rollins moment?

Lesnar Germans Rollins, who lands on his feet with cat-like agility, immediately hits a spinning kick, Lesnar barely blinks- staredown. That was an intense moment that hit on both men's biggest attributes, and had me believing that Rollins can be competitive with Lesnar in a one-on-one situation.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Rookie of the Year said:


> I need to show a little bit of love to an overlooked bit of the show. Lesnar destroying announce tables, Michael Cole, cameramen- all awesome, BUT how epic was that Lesnar and Rollins moment?
> 
> Lesnar Germans Rollins, who lands on his feet with cat-like agility, immediately hits a spinning kick, Lesnar barely blinks- staredown. That was an intense moment that hit on both men's biggest attributes, and had me believing that Rollins can be competitive with Lesnar in a one-on-one situation.


I pray we get Rollins/Lesnar down the line 1-on-1 at Summerslam.

Raw can be summed up by me in one simple sentiment.

Somebody PM me when Lesnar comes back.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Really lackluster Raw considering it was the night after Wrestlemania. That being said, I thought the whole Lesnar/Rollins ordeal was very well done. I was laughing my ass off when Lesnar started F5'ing everyone in sight.

Ziggler/Bryan was very solid as well.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I have watched up until the divas match... I'm actually enjoying this Raw so far... I've read the comments about the main event being a joke though, so I might not spoil myself and just stop watching right where I am....

Neville and Calisto both looked great. The crowd was having fun (at Vince's expense it seems at some points). Cena as always allows his opponent to hit every move they have in their bag of tricks before he beats them with an AA... However he let Ambrose kick out of an AA which shocked me!

If they keep Neville's booking strong, he'll be my new favourite.. I'm a comic book nerd at heart and he had the cape and the arm bands... he came off great!

Cesaro got some great cheers, hopefully Vince heard them...


----------



## LaMelo

Lariatoh! said:


> I have watched up until the divas match... I'm actually enjoying this Raw so far... I've read the comments about the main event being a joke though, so I might not spoil myself and just stop watching right where I am....
> 
> Neville and Calisto both looked great. The crowd was having fun (at Vince's expense it seems at some points). Cena as always allows his opponent to hit every move they have in their bag of tricks before he beats them with an AA... However he let Ambrose kick out of an AA which shocked me!
> 
> If they keep Neville's booking strong, he'll be my new favourite.. I'm a comic book nerd at heart and he had the cape and the arm bands... he came off great!
> 
> Cesaro got some great cheers, hopefully Vince heard them...


Just skip the main event.


----------



## Cobalt

Lariatoh! said:


> I have watched up until the divas match... I'm actually enjoying this Raw so far... I've read the comments about the main event being a joke though, so I might not spoil myself and just stop watching right where I am....
> 
> Neville and Calisto both looked great. The crowd was having fun (at Vince's expense it seems at some points). Cena as always allows his opponent to hit every move they have in their bag of tricks before he beats them with an AA... However he let Ambrose kick out of an AA which shocked me!
> 
> If they keep Neville's booking strong, he'll be my new favourite.. I'm a comic book nerd at heart and he had the cape and the arm bands... he came off great!
> 
> Cesaro got some great cheers, hopefully Vince heard them...


Don't watch the mainevent honestly it just angers you how lack luster it is. fpalm


----------



## The Tempest

Wow, this RAW's been better than anything RAW/SmackDown have done for the past, uh, 12 months... at least for two hours.

This episode just showed why the two hour format would've worked great, you can tell that the Cena/Ambrose killed the crowd, they even did a wave in the main event :lmao

Anyway, the crowd though, it's GREAT :ti I just lol'd @ "Same old shit" "Please Retire" and various NXT wrestler chants :lmao

HOWEVER, this is the post WrestleMania week, everything's gonna be out of the ordinary, enjoy it while you can, because starting next week, I'm sure things will go back as if nothing happened, that goes for both RAW and SmackDown.


----------



## Restomaniac

kariverson said:


> Why? What's the reason to boo him now? He lost!


Because he is STILL dogshit in the ring.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior

I just have 2 questions:

Why is Nikki Bella kicking out of the Rampaige DDT last week on raw but now losing clean to Naomi's stupid rear view twice in a week?

Why is Naomi getting pushed for the Divas title?

Seriously.. W.T.A.F....


----------



## epbbi

The_Great_One21 said:


> I FUCKING HATE HOW HE ACTS LIKE HE LOVES THE HATERS !!


Yes, acknowledging the mixed reactions is getting really old, especially when he just stands there for two minutes waiting for people to shut up.


----------



## epbbi

Nuski said:


> obviously we saw a botch 30 people don't have to post it BOTCH


What makes it worse is that these forums can only show 3 or 4 one-line posts on an entire page because of all the gratuitous garbage.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Restomaniac said:


> Because he is STILL dogshit in the ring.


He has had two great matches since RR when given the opponent. He even get something out of the Big Show. He's not a bad worker whatsoever, he's just inexperienced and needs to be carried.

But he's not Miz, Batista, Nash or Luger.


----------



## I Came To Play

They should've had the Lesnar/Rollins/Cole segment on last. The show died a bit after that.


----------



## get hogan out

A one segment show.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rewatched the first half... got to Cena and couldn't go anymore. I think I'm done with live Raws. We aren't getting what we want until Vince is dead. So, until he is, best to just save myself the pain of watching this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kabraxal said:


> Rewatched the first half... got to Cena and couldn't go anymore. I think I'm done with live Raws. We aren't getting what we want until Vince is dead. So, until he is, best to just save myself the pain of watching this shit.


It was a precipitous drop in quality. I was raving over the first half, though.


----------



## Kabraxal

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was a precipitous drop in quality. I was raving over the first half, though.


That's what made it worse... marking out, getting invested, and then the same old shit that's plagued the show and fans for years rears its ugly head and kills the mood dead. It was a stark "here, we can actually give you exactly what you want, be amazing, and have everyone rave... but fuck you. Eat our shit and like it." 

The more I think about it, the more it pisses me off. They knew the latter half of that show was not going to sit well with the crowd and yet they still did it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kabraxal said:


> That's what made it worse... marking out, getting invested, and then the same old shit that's plagued the show and fans for years rears its ugly head and kills the mood dead. It was a stark "here, we can actually give you exactly what you want, be amazing, and have everyone rave... but fuck you. Eat our shit and like it."
> 
> The more I think about it, the more it pisses me off. They knew the latter half of that show was not going to sit well with the crowd and yet they still did it.


 They have a captive audience, bu they blew it this time. That crowd went from super hot to going into business for themselves. I would be amazed if they could book a three hour epic show!


----------



## Kabraxal

IDONTSHIV said:


> They have a captive audience, bu they blew it this time. That crowd went from super hot to going into business for themselves. I would be amazed if they could book a three hour epic show!


I'm just glad that competition is starting to rise up finally...


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

I think that the Bryan-Ziggler match was the best Raw match I've seen in at least a year.


----------



## LaMelo

Bryan shouldn't be headbutting anyone.


----------



## DesolationRow

My in-depth commentary on Monday Night Raw:


----------



## Restomaniac

connormurphy13 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-0...d-to-medical-facility-following-lesnar-attack
> 
> :brock4 :heyman6


A genuine comment on WWE.com over this.

'hay stephanie please don't let him come back wwe can do good without him you would be stupid to let him back in wwe to do more action like that don't you have cops in your building wake up'

I died a little inside.:Korton


----------



## Restomaniac

Fighter Daron said:


> He has had two great matches since RR when given the opponent.


Both of which had to do almost EVERYTHING


Fighter Daron said:


> He even get something out of the Big Show.


When?


Fighter Daron said:


> He's not a bad worker whatsoever, he's just inexperienced and needs to be carried.


Ergo his is dogshit in the ring as he needs to be carried as you have just admitted yourself.



Fighter Daron said:


> But he's not Miz, Batista, Nash or Luger.


Correct he is worse than all of them.

Although I shouldn't be surprised by your view as you are clearly upset that the crowd dared to show their displeasure to the trainwreck that was the second part of this RAW looking at you previous post. I mean how dare they have their own views.


----------



## Trivette

Was damn near an A+ RAW up until the Main Event. Should have allowed Reigns to either sell the beating and not show to add some mystique, or wreck shop as Brock did, but do even more damage. He was way too calm and collected for someone who was screwed at the biggest show of the year. Most of the problem with Reigns has been how much his character and motivations have been half assed.


----------



## LaMelo

Things slowed down in the last hour to me.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Restomaniac said:


> Although I shouldn't be surprised by your view as you are clearly upset that the crowd dared to show their displeasure to the trainwreck that was the second part of this RAW looking at you previous post. I mean how dare they have their own views.


Spoiler: A lot of wrestlers need to be carried.

I'm not upset because they showed their displeasure, I'm upset because they ruin the show, they don't add.


----------



## Restomaniac

Fighter Daron said:


> Spoiler: A lot of wrestlers need to be carried.


True but none of them not a single one is being shot to the top like Roman Reigns is ATM.



Fighter Daron said:


> I'm not upset because they showed their displeasure, I'm upset because they ruin the show, they don't add.


Really?
They DID add something on RAW and that was they added something worth watching, without the crowd it would have been coma inducing TV.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

RLStern said:


> *
> No it was not the best crowd of the year, they went dead after Lesnar left.*


Yeah because after Lesnar left there wasnt really anything worthwile watching.


----------



## Darkod

DesolationRow said:


> My in-depth commentary on Monday Night Raw:


When exactly during RAW is this shown on camera?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Restomaniac said:


> True but none of them not a single one is being shot to the top like Roman Reigns is ATM.


Maybe not at the moment, but wrestling is full of them. Lex Luger, Batista, Cena, Miz,...Some of them eventually realized how to display a match. And I think Reigns is better know in the ring than any of them when they were heavily pushed.



Restomaniac said:


> Really?
> They DID add something on RAW and that was they added something worth watching, without the crowd it would have been coma inducing TV.


Yes, they killed the main event. Maybe it wasn't a MOTYC, but the wrestlers there weren't guilty and I can assure you your boy Rollins had a bad time out there thanks to your fellas.


----------



## DesolationRow

Darkod said:


> When exactly during RAW is this shown on camera?


One is able to spot it approximately seven or eight minutes into the event as a camera shows it but they cut away quickly. It is seen throughout the second match of the evening, the "Lesnar meltdown" segment, Ambrose vs. Cena and during the main event among other times.


----------

